# Bottomsup Hydraulics,San Diego



## alex75

here are some pics of the shop and our work.


----------



## alex75

64 from uso
















ford from klique


----------



## alex75

big body from majestics


----------



## alex75

69 from City CC


----------



## alex75

chris from just II loww,he is 79 blues on here








another clean setup


----------



## alex75

chicos 63 from groupe


----------



## alex75

64 from City cc








craigs lincoln,City cc


----------



## alex75

monte carlo


----------



## alex75

we do oldies too


----------



## alex75

some more pics


----------



## alex75

another lincoln from City cc








pics of the shop,we have 2 lifts :biggrin:


----------



## spider97

i jad heard you guys had gone out of business? work looks good big mike still owns the place


----------



## alex75

the shop went out of business a few years back,then neto and mike started again,big mike is not at the shop any more.he moved on to other opportunities.here he is getting ready for a gas hop in a customers car









just kidding arnele. :biggrin: here is another picture of the 64


----------



## alex75

at this years san diego lrm show.


----------



## alex75

abraham vargas 37 pontiac
















his uncles oldie


----------



## spider97

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: cool next time i go to sd im gonna have to stop by looks good my dad has a house in rosarito and he works around mission beach where are you guys located?


----------



## 79BLUES

Bottoms Up whats happenin!!


----------



## 79BLUES

Hey alex stop by the Just II Loww Post! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 27 2007, 03:06 PM~8189365
> *
> craigs lincoln,City cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey, You have any pics of the set up on this one. I want to cut mine. But i dont trust anyone. Need some ideas to know what im looking for.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jun 27 2007, 05:58 PM~8190450
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cool next time i go to sd im gonna have to stop by looks good my dad has  a house in rosarito and he works around mission beach where are you guys located?
> *


were at 9178 birch st in spring valley,corner with presioca.its a few blocks off freeway 125


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Jun 27 2007, 06:35 PM~8190751
> *Hey, You have any pics of the set up on this one. I want to cut mine. But i dont trust anyone. Need some ideas to know what im looking for.
> *


gabb1z,here is a picture of the setup


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 27 2007, 06:05 PM~8190515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottoms Up whats happenin!!
> *


whats up chris? come by the house so we can drink some of that tequila again.oh, and i got some brandy now


----------



## alex75

abrahams cars at the lrm san diego show


----------



## hot wheels

Neto's Good People! I gotta thank Arnel From USO iv that hook up! Both Bottoms Up and USO have shown me nothing but love out here in S.D.!


----------



## CARROT

What up Alex! The street is 9178 biRch st. I'll post some pics of the lincoln.


----------



## CARROT

Neto servin a out of towner at the '07 SD LRM show.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun , 09:05 PM~~
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottoms Up whats happenin!!
> *


fuck what you heard, that shit is off the hook!!


----------



## CARROT

'65 CHEVY CONVERTABLE


----------



## CARROT




----------



## CARROT




----------



## CARROT

BOTTOMS UP AND MAD MIKE FROM PIMP MY RIDE


----------



## CARROT

BOTTOMS UP AND MAD MIKE FROM PIMP MY RIDE


----------



## CARROT




----------



## 79BLUES

Almost there!!
















I'll bring her by the shop in few weeks when it's done


----------



## oldskool 67

I've known Mike, the original owner of "Bottoms Up", since he was a youngster growing up in my neighborhood. Here's a few cars from our club, "LIFE in San Diego", that he hooked up.









My old six four, "Brown Pride"









My brother Victor's sixty









Paul's Cadi, "After Life"


----------



## alex75

good pictures everyone.thanks for posting :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

curlys 69,city cc


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 3 2007, 09:12 PM~8231288
> *What up Alex! The street is 9178 biRch st. I'll post some pics of the lincoln.
> *


thanks carrot.hey i will be dropping off that present for you soon.it will be in your driveway.no need to thank me :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

heres some more pics of the lincoln.


----------



## alex75

lenny,here are some pics of your 61,thanks for the tip on photobucket.fuck tiny pic


----------



## alex75

we sell zeniths too


----------



## alex75

gotta post more of this 64 from uce









heres a clean 66
























theres a ghost at the shop


----------



## alex75

hi carrot


----------



## alex75

this is the magic refrigerator








the top shelf








thers another ghost that drinks all the beer and liquor


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 5 2007, 11:16 AM~8239909
> *thanks carrot.hey i will be dropping off that present for you soon.it will be in your driveway.no need to thank me :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Alex. You can leave it next to my '76. I'm finaly moving it from the back to the front so that I can start working on it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hooray :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 5 2007, 11:52 AM~8240223
> *this is the magic refrigerator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the top shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thers another ghost that drinks all the beer and liquor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


When you drop off my present, I've got some Patron waiting for you. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

ok then.i will see you soon.we will end up looking like this :around: :around: and then maybe like this :barf:


----------



## alex75

we DO NOT PAINT CARS,but this was painted at the shop by abraham for the homey corn dog
































the car was never lifted  it was sold,on a side note,my friend put the car together himself and he is 100% whiteboy :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

61clownin again








at el centro








at birds indoor show


----------



## alex75

we do chrome suspensions too


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

:thumbsup: nice work


----------



## Rick80

hey on that mark IV what kind of upper control arm did yuo use,what did they come off of let me know please,thanks


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 5 2007, 12:02 PM~8240306
> *ok then.i will see you soon.we will end up looking like this :around:  :around: and then maybe like this :barf:
> *


 Orale pues. When ever your ready.


----------



## alex75

hey chuck,look at this :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Jul 5 2007, 12:24 PM~8240950
> * hey on that mark IV what kind of upper control arm did yuo use,what did they come off of let me know please,thanks
> *


those are the original arms,extended and reinforced


----------



## alex75




----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 5 2007, 12:10 PM~8239839
> *curlys 69,city cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whos that 66 hard top? thats clean dogg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES

Post some pics of the Brandy. U gonna make it out this Sunday to hops?? It's gonna be on, Bottoms Up cars gonna put it down!


----------



## alex75

heres a reinforced and chromed rearend done for some guy named will from Crowd of San Diego


----------



## D_I_G

PM Sent


Hit me Back!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Those are some clean rides :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by Rollin62Impala_@Jul 10 2007, 12:27 PM~8276342
> *PM Sent
> Hit me Back!
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

to the top mofos :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

heres something different


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:
















clean simple setup :0


----------



## alex75

another basic setup


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Jun 27 2007, 10:35 PM~8190751
> *Hey, You have any pics of the set up on this one. I want to cut mine. But i dont trust anyone. Need some ideas to know what im looking for.
> *


----------



## alex75

heres a car we cleaned up.we found a dog in the trunk :cheesy: 








to this


----------



## 79BLUES

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 11 2007, 03:24 PM~8286412
> *heres something different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like how the Olds came out


----------



## brn2ridelo

> we do chrome suspensions too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for chrome undies for a GLASSHOUSE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 11 2007, 03:37 PM~8286485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's white T-bird is that.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 11 2007, 10:37 PM~8289863
> *how much for chrome undies for a GLASSHOUSE
> *


call 619-466-6388 afternoon.ask for neto :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey david,whats up man.your brother was at the shop last week


----------



## BIG NICK

more pics of the elco :biggrin:


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

here are some more pictures of that el camino big nick


----------



## alex75

some more








from this.....








to this.......


----------



## BIG NICK

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

no problem,i see you posted them in the el camino fest :biggrin: you should see it now.the owner changed it up a little with some graphics and murals.i will try to get some pictures when i can and post them up


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 23 2007, 03:34 PM~8373320
> *no problem,i see you posted them in the el camino fest :biggrin: you should see it now.the owner changed it up a little with some graphics and murals.i will try to get some pictures when i can and post them up
> *


coo


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 23 2007, 12:15 PM~8371469
> *hey david,whats up man.your brother was at the shop last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey what's up, I saw my brother yesterday. He's real happy with the work you guys did on his sixty. :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

a couple of lincolns in the shop today


----------



## alex75

netos lincoln riding on cross lace zeniths.


----------



## alex75

arys from just II loww came by the shop


----------



## alex75

heres a coupe deville we are working on :0


----------



## 79BLUES

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 24 2007, 01:51 PM~8381079
> *arys from just II loww came by the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## let_it_go

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: * LOOK'N GOOD BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75




----------



## TORONTO

lookn VERY good!


----------



## CARROT

WHAT UP ALEX. I WAS CLOSE TO MOVING THE GLASSHOUSE ON SUNDAY. bUT THEN I GOT SIDE TRACKED INTO DOING SOMETHING ELSE. 
COME OVER AND HELP FOO. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

.say no more carrot,i will be there as soon as i can and i will have that frame for you too.oh and tell danny to call me,ive been busy at work so i havent got around to taking care of him with those gates.hey did you notice i resized all the pics i posted?by the way,go to photobucket to post pics,they come out just the right size


----------



## kandylac1

CLEAN CARS & NICE SETUPS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## alex75

thanks.heres some more pictures :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

some of the cars at the shop today


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 24 2007, 07:14 PM~8383083
> *.say no more carrot,i will be there as soon as i can and i will have that frame for you too.oh and tell danny to call me,ive been busy at work so i havent got around to taking care of him with those gates.hey did you notice i resized all the pics i posted?by the way,go to photobucket to post pics,they come out just the right size
> *


ORALE ALEX. THANKS FOR THE INFO ON THE PICS. I'LL LET U KNOW WHEN THE CARS MOVING TO THE FRONT.


----------



## Frogg

seen some of these cars in person...great work...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75




----------



## CARROT

sup :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT




----------



## CARROT




----------



## CARROT

Neto hard at work.


----------



## CARROT




----------



## CARROT




----------



## CARROT




----------



## CARROT

Manny DOES work.... When he's not talking.


----------



## MR.*512*

NICE WORK !!


----------



## alex75

[









Manny DOES work.... When he's not talking.
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah your right about that one carrot.those are some nice pictures you posted,i see you went to photobucket too.


----------



## CARROT

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manny DOES work.... When he's not talking.


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah your right about that one carrot.those are some nice pictures you posted,i see you went to photobucket too.
[/quote]

yes sir, thanks for the tip. it realy helped out. And tell Many to get back to work.


----------



## CARROT

CAN U HELP ME MOVE MY GLASSHOUSE ON FRIDAY?


----------



## alex75

:nono: 











:yes: 













what time?


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 5 2007, 11:52 AM~8240223
> *this is the magic refrigerator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the top shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thers another ghost that drinks all the beer and liquor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






Ready for one of these?




I'll let you know the time a little later.


----------



## alex75

:yes: i was born ready :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

to the top....hopping on zeniths....****** :0


----------



## alex75

abrahams 37 :cheesy:


----------



## CARROT

THANKS FOR HELPING ME OUT ON FRIDAY, ALEX. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 5 2007, 11:06 AM~8240346
> *we DO NOT PAINT CARS,but this was painted at the shop by abraham for the homey corn dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the car was never lifted  it was sold,on a side note,my friend put the car together himself and he is 100% whiteboy :biggrin:
> *


isnt he from chulavista i was talkin to him this weekend


----------



## alex75

who? abraham the painter or corey the owner


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Aug 9 2007, 11:31 AM~8513317
> *THANKS FOR HELPING ME OUT ON FRIDAY, ALEX. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem carrot. :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

i know now where to bring my next car to.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 9 2007, 03:42 PM~8515221
> *i know now where to bring my next car to.
> *


come on by when your ready :cheesy:


----------



## 79BLUES




----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CARROT

THE GLASSHOUSE IS FOR SALE. FOR SALE.  SORRY ALEX I'VE MADE UP MY MIND. :biggrin:


----------



## MRPITIFUL

nice cars!!!!!!!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Aug 20 2007, 01:34 PM~8598141
> *THE GLASSHOUSE IS FOR SALE. FOR SALE.    SORRY ALEX I'VE MADE UP MY MIND. :biggrin:
> *


pinche carrot. :angry: well good luck ,do what you have to do.
are you selling it with the rims :biggrin: 
hey everyone ,carrot is selling a complete 76 caprice minus some parts that need,.......but he told me that it comes with some og tru spokes :cheesy: 
btw,i hatge you now.dont call me no more.  



well ok call me


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 20 2007, 08:07 PM~8601239
> *pinche carrot. :angry: well good luck ,do what you have to do.
> are you selling it with the rims :biggrin:
> hey everyone ,carrot is selling a complete 76 caprice minus some parts that need,.......but he told me that it comes with some og tru spokes :cheesy:
> btw,i hatge you now.dont call me no more.
> well  ok call me
> *


Dont get mad Alex. I think you'll like my next project. Just dont get rid of that frame yet.


----------



## 79BLUES




----------



## MRPITIFUL

sup Blues!! I called Neto up yesterday to get a hold Greg for me


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Aug 20 2007, 10:45 PM~8603156
> *. I think you'll like my next project. Just dont get rid of that frame yet.
> *


im listening  
what you got carrot


----------



## CARROT

Stay tuned...........................


----------



## alex75

tell me NOW!!!!!
:tongue:


----------



## alex75

oh yeah,take that project 76 glasshouse off from your signature or else :guns:


----------



## CARROT

It still hasn't sold yet, so its still my project foo. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## CARROT




----------



## CARROT




----------



## CARROT




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Aug 21 2007, 10:44 PM~8613491
> *It still hasn't sold yet, so its still my project foo. :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


ok.



im sorry :tears:


----------



## CARROT

apology accepted. :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

Did you like the pics or what? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 24 2007, 05:47 PM~8381056
> *netos lincoln riding on cross lace zeniths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this gives me motavasion....you guys build some fuckin baddddd ass rides


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Aug 22 2007, 02:11 PM~8618085
> *Did you like the pics or what? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yes i like :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

Netos Baby Lincoln


----------



## CARROT




----------



## alex75

nice pictures carrot


----------



## CARROT

Anything new at the shop?


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Sep 5 2007, 10:53 PM~8727372
> *Anything new at the shop?
> *


same shit,different day.

but here are some new pictures for you to enjoy
malibu getting a full chrome suspension








heres a clean ass 64 waiting for some work


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

Sup Alex :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

nothing.tell russel crow(danny) to call me


----------



## LANNGA305

THOSE R SOME OF THE MOST CLEANEST RIDES I EVER SEEN NICE WORK GUYS


----------



## alex75

thanks


----------



## KIKOUNO

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 12 2007, 10:23 PM~8779500
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey alex el el carro del fernando


----------



## alex75

yes sir.
what new with you kiko?


----------



## alex75

66 caprice for sale.asking 12,500 obo.maybe part trade for 64 or 66 rag


----------



## 79BLUES




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Sep 20 2007, 02:35 PM~8835101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good kris.i like the new paint. i like that sticker on the window :biggrin: 
hey tell melvin i said to put his sticker back on...i was here when he got his new one


----------



## 79BLUES

Thanx, I'll be stoppin by for some adjustable trailing arms in a few weeks, as for Mel-I'll let know next time I see him


----------



## alex75

heres some pictures of a malibu with a new chome suspension


----------



## alex75

more of the same car


----------



## alex75

the front is all new and chromed out,also just got some pinstriping by this guy named cisneros.hes ok,i dont care what everyone else says about him :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

the back also got some stripes


----------



## alex75

here is cisneros work truck.it has his info on the tailgate if you want to checkout his website and his number if you want him to do some work for you or to take him on a date or whatever.








some flames on the hood.








here is the back window.also representing bottomsup


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AWSOM69

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 20 2007, 03:15 PM~8835347
> *the front is all new and chromed out,also just got some pinstriping by this guy named cisneros.hes ok,i dont care what everyone else says about him :biggrin:
> *


Manny is a great guy. I love his work and he has never failed to deliver for me. He will be doing work on my ragtop '69 soon.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 27 2007, 05:01 PM~8189326
> *chicos 63 from groupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats not there work :dunno:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Sep 20 2007, 04:42 PM~8835160
> *Thanx, I'll be stoppin by for some adjustable trailing arms in a few weeks,  as for Mel-I'll let know next time I see him
> *


street fame matches his car better.......................


----------



## panchov

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 22 2007, 04:49 PM~8618797
> *damn this gives me motavasion....you guys build some fuckin baddddd ass rides
> *


I LIKE THAT LINCOLN ITS NICE


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Oct 5 2007, 12:59 PM~8939406
> *Manny is a great guy. I love his work and he has never failed to deliver for me. He will be doing work on my ragtop '69 soon.
> *


yeah manny is a cool dude.he did the striping on my truck :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 5 2007, 02:30 PM~8939918
> *thats not there work :dunno:
> *


it is :yes:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 5 2007, 02:34 PM~8939950
> *street fame matches his car better.......................
> *


ok


----------



## alex75

here is another happy customer leaving the shop


----------



## 79BLUES

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 5 2007, 02:34 PM~8939950
> *street fame matches his car better.......................
> *


If that works for him so be it....but for my car it's BOTTOMS UP ONLY!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

:0


----------



## alex75

hey blues dont trip homey,plenty of others representing.heres a few


----------



## alex75

a few more


----------



## alex75

more :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

we have bm wishbones in stock ready to install


----------



## 79BLUES

Earlier Today...


----------



## alex75

looking good blues :cheesy:


----------



## 79BLUES

:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

heres another picture of the 63


----------



## alex75

heres a clean 64 ready to get lifted


----------



## 79BLUES




----------



## alex75

here are some pumkins we carved.
happy halloween motherfuckers :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

Heres a new picture


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79BLUES

From JUST II LOWW San Diego Car Club


----------



## 79BLUES

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM JUST II LOWW S.D CAR CLUB

~STAY BUSY IN 2008~


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

:wave: Whats up chuck!Finally got it to work. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

man i miss SD


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

Whats up shuuuk!







:roflmao:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

Hey Alex75, check this out! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D




----------



## SOUTH.S.D




----------



## alex75

pinche chuck mamon.thats some funny shit right there


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

Thats pretty funny huh!


----------



## KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC

SUP ALEX!


----------



## alex75

whats up benny :biggrin:


----------



## KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC

were ur caprice at u start it yet


----------



## KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC

were ur caprice at u start it yet


----------



## alex75

well......the frame is on the welding table. :dunno: its a long term project


----------



## KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC

COME ON MAN, FINISH THAT SHIT UP!..HAHAH


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP CHUCK. :wave: 
































QUE TE IVA DECIR. :yes: THATS PRETTY BAD. HUH.


----------



## alex75

this el camino just got finished last saturday


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 8 2007, 04:28 PM~8954485
> *we have bm wishbones in stock ready to install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much of a lock up is that 63 with that wish bone ? and what size cylinders


----------



## 79BLUES

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 4 2008, 01:48 PM~9862978
> *this el camino just got finished last saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't 4get it's a JUST II LOWW car, too :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Homeboy's lovin how the Elco came out :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

to the top
















hey chuck,its like somebody said"theres always a part 2 to part 1 MOTHERFUCKER"


----------



## loquehay

Alex......Wuz up need qoute.....
2 pump 6 batts chrome comp kit// powerballs 10" & 12" Re-inforcements partials// belly,
A-arms, Rear Arches///spring arches.......post up qoute......
I got one from Onetouch Customs from Chula Vista, But i've heard nothing but good
shit form your shop.........1970 Impala Coupe


----------



## alex75

just call the shop and ask for neto.he will take care of you.
(619)466-6388.tell him you saw it on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80




----------



## CARROT




----------



## hot wheels

Neto's a good homie!! TTT!!!


----------



## alex75

aqui se venden ZENITHS


----------



## alex75

tambien los COLOR BARS


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

gonzalos TOWNCAR


----------



## 79BLUES

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 5 2008, 12:10 PM~10580187
> *aqui se venden ZENITHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## alex75

looks good kris :biggrin: 
heres another of kreggs lincoln representing bottomsup on the fender :0 








and here is some welding i did when i was bored


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

one more of sergios 63 aka"padre"


----------



## Mr lowrider305

yall build some clean ridez


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP CHUCK! CHECK OUT JOES CADDY.


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

CHECK OUT NETOS TONWCAR.


----------



## alex75

chromed suspension with one whole inch extended arms :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 6 2008, 11:54 AM~10589474
> *chromed suspension with one whole inch extended arms :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT A DICK. YOU THINK THATS FUNNY HUH! :thumbsdown: ATLEAST ITS ON THE CAR, NOT ON THE WELDING TABLE. OOOPS OR ON THE SIDE OF THE HOUSE. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

it was a joke.....and by thw way your the dick


----------



## RS Hydraulics

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manny DOES work.... When he's not talking.


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah your right about that one carrot.those are some nice pictures you posted,i see you went to photobucket too.
[/quote]
TACO CHOP!!!!!


----------



## KABRON

WUTS UP ALEX, BEEN A WHILE..HAHA


----------



## 79BLUES

4th of July- Majestics Picnic
View My Video


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 23 2007, 03:57 PM~8373054
> *some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


May i ask ...Porque? Esa si son mamadas!


----------



## jojo67

NICE WORK FELLAS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79BLUES




----------



## CARROT

Some old pics I found


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 13 2008, 11:42 PM~11081829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old pics I found
> *


DANG THATS OLD SCHOOL CARROT...


----------



## loquehay

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Pmtz7yrVlc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Pmtz7yrVlc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 27 2007, 05:06 PM~8189365
> *64 from City cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride, nice pic....right click, save!!!


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 18 2008, 01:57 AM~9724814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FIRME80

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Aug 9 2008, 04:38 PM~11302350
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## 79BLUES




----------



## theonegodchose

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Aug 13 2008, 06:06 PM~11337614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i wanna jump wit this car double pump street hmmmm....


----------



## FIRME80




----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Aug 13 2008, 06:06 PM~11337614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Neto your ride looks BADASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  DELEGATION TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BULLSEYE CLASSICS

veta la verga loco, no mames. wheres chale when u need him ,and wheres russel crow, and where the hell is granmatitties, . wheres corperate


----------



## BULLSEYE CLASSICS

chango i got metal body fillers, we make them, they sure would look good on your rag


----------



## alex75

here is porters car from straight game cc waiting to get some work done


----------



## alex75

another picture of the same car


----------



## alex75

here is some frame reinforcement on a town car
the front








the back


----------



## alex75

this was from a while back but its a cool picture,so here it is


----------



## alex75

heres a before and after








and then it came back looking like this


----------



## alex75

i dont know if i posted these before but heres a clean 62








nice and clean :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@May 5 2008, 08:26 PM~10583350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHAT I LIKE TOO SEE :biggrin: TELL NETO TO POST UP PICS OF ALL THE CARS HE SOLD WHEELS TO


----------



## alex75

some youngster brought this old school 64 that he got from his dad.








it even had all chrome 72s with 5.20s


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 17 2008, 04:43 PM~11629255
> *THATS WHAT I LIKE TOO SEE  :biggrin: TELL NETO TO POST UP PICS OF ALL THE CARS HE SOLD WHEELS TO
> *


i will when i get a chance.heres some for your collection


----------



## alex75

one more of sergios 63 from delegation,san diego









heres a couple of 64s and 63s.one of them is behind the gate


----------



## FIRME80

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

some new leafing on the towncar


----------



## alex75

javiers 64 from city cc then









now its updated with some more murals and dark green roof :cheesy:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 19 2008, 02:56 PM~11646203
> *some new leafing on the towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  LOOKS GOOD NETO :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

more pictures of javiers car


----------



## alex75

last new pictures of this car that i have








notice the emblems on the knock-offs :0


----------



## alex75

i found 1 more


----------



## Mr lowrider305

man you guys build some nice towncarz


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Sep 17 2008, 08:45 PM~11631779
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up firme 80.heres some memories of the day you came to pick your car up

















nice andclean


----------



## alex75

another allnighter.this is when alot of work gets done.neto is welding a rack on kiko uno from san diego individuals new hopper


----------



## alex75

the same late night we did some work on this towncar








kiko was there to supervise,he liked the work,he is the one in the corner of this picture.








this is the old ass welder we used for this job and i think its better than the new one


----------



## alex75

same towncar as above getting some fiberglass work








rogelios old ass putting in work








this motherfucker is agood worker even though he looks like a tired old fool.he works better than most of the young fools that have worked at the shop.no names to protect the innocent :biggrin: or should i say lazy midgets that talk to much :0


----------



## alex75

we tape the cars off to avoid material falling on the paint.this is some goey stuuff to work with


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 02:26 PM~11646364
> *man you guys build some nice towncarz
> *


thanks.we try to do clean work


----------



## hot wheels

TOP NOTCH WORK RIGHT THERE HOMIES! QVO NETO! GIMME SOME TIME TO GET THE MONTE READY THAN WE WILL TALK!!!!! GOT TO DO THE BODY WORK FIRST!TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## alex75

i dont know if i posted this before but heres an old picture of netos other lincoln at birds show a few years back


----------



## alex75

another of the same car the same day


----------



## alex75

we did the frame and other work to calvin from majestics san diego car a while back


----------



## alex75

ray from san diego cc with the bottomsup on the back window


----------



## alex75

arnele from uso leaving the shop.check out that chrome


----------



## alex75

gotta post a picture of kreggs lincoln from city cc.man i love this car


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 19 2008, 07:10 PM~11646747
> *thanks.we try to do clean work
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES

this motherfucker is agood worker even though he looks like a tired old fool.he works better than most of the young fools that have worked at the shop.no names to protect the innocent :biggrin: or should i say lazy midgets that talk to much :0
[/quote] 
U MEAN MANNY :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

i said no names :angry:  



just kidding :happysad: yes him .but i also meant other youngins that i have worked with at the welding shop that would come and work talking about theres only old people working here.then after a few days of hard work rogelio was clowning them because they cant keep up with him :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KABRON

SUP ALEX, TELL NETO TO SEND ME THEM PICS FROM FRESNO!


----------



## alex75

ok.


----------



## alex75

i havent had time to add anything in a while so its time for some new pictures :cheesy: 
gonzalo got some candy green on the bottom of his towncar by chuck(southsd) and then brought it over so neto can paint the wheels.
here it is last year at chicano park 








here its at birds show this year with the bottom painted








here are the wheels bieng painted at the shop








this is how the car looks now


----------



## alex75

next is joes cadillac.he brought it in to get freshened up.
first the trunk getting repainted








here a a look at his clean ass setup








next up some hopping action








heres the front laid








joe is a rider.this guy is almost always in this car when he comes over to kick it with us,usually 2-4 days out of the week at least.


----------



## xavierthexman

Ask Neto if the offer is still good to lift my Car? :biggrin: New Project.....


----------



## alex75

next up is chuck(southsd).
we did this a few months back.
neto cutting out some old shit
















here is the new lockup


----------



## alex75

i dont know when i took this picture but i think it looks cool.thats at chucks house(southsd here on layitlow)with his 2 lowriders from delegation car club
.


----------



## alex75

last here is some pictures of my lincoln that i just put together.its not done i still need to paint it but here are some pictures of it anyway.
























thats all for now.thanks for looking.if you have any pictures of work we have done post it up. :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
WHATS CRACKIN FELLAS 
JUST PASSING THROUGH.






I'M STILL ALIVE!


----------



## alex75

where the fuck have you been carrot?hope everything is ok......never mind.i know it is because if not "THE OTHER GUY" would have told me. :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:wave:


----------



## alex75

whats up impalaguy :biggrin: 
tell LeNerd i said hi butty


----------



## impalaguy1964

your car is looking good :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80

:wave:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 10 2008, 07:03 PM~12117288
> *i dont know when i took this picture but i think it looks cool.thats at chucks  house(southsd here on layitlow)with his 2 lowriders from delagation car club
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

LOOKING GOOD FELLAS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 10 2008, 07:03 PM~12117288
> *i dont know when i took this picture but i think it looks cool.thats at chucks  house(southsd here on layitlow)with his 2 lowriders from delagation car club
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that looks nice ,nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

BY THE WAY, DOES ANYONE KNOW EDDIE VILLASENOR OR GABRIEL HERNANDEZ, OLD FRIENDS I LOST CONTACT WITH WHEN I MOVED OUT HERE. THEY USED TO WORK OUT IN A BODY SHOP NATIONAL CITY. IF ANYONE CAN HELP PLEASE PM ME. THANKS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 11 2008, 08:31 PM~12130189
> *where the fuck have you been carrot?hope everything is ok......never mind.i know it is because if not "THE OTHER GUY" would have told me. :biggrin:
> *



I've been bustin my ass. The pinche pad has me on lock down. To bad I wasnt born rich cuz I would have paid someone else to remodel my house. 
I'm trying to get it done for Christmas.  


Whats up for new years? Are we going to the Majestics pic nic this year? :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

maybe if my personal driver to la(neto)doesnt leave me hanging or end up giving my spot away like last year? :dunno:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 10 2008, 05:46 PM~12117116
> *Ask Neto if the offer is still good to lift my Car?  :biggrin:  New Project.....
> *


oh shit i just seen your post xman.
if your paying im sure it is....if he was going to hook you up im not so sure..........just kidding im sure whatever he said is still good.
bring that car over right now


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Nov 12 2008, 04:40 PM~12138533
> *your car is looking good :biggrin:
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 12 2008, 05:29 PM~12139100
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homey?tell kriss i said whats up :wave:


----------



## 79BLUES

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 13 2008, 01:52 PM~12147806
> *whats up homey?tell kriss i said whats up :wave:
> *


_*IM STILL HERE :cheesy: WASUP ALEX-THE LINCOLN LOOKIN GOOD*_


----------



## alex75

thanks kris.i havent seen you in a while.whats new?


----------



## six4customs

yo bottems up....u guys do some good kleen work, the way i like doin my thang, keep up the awesome work fellas...............Dazz (SixFourCustoms) Australia, and see how we doin it in OZ......peace   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=22971

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435474


----------



## alex75

thanks for the compliments.you guys are doing pretty good yourselves


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 10 2008, 06:59 PM~12117252
> *next up is chuck(southsd).
> we did this a few months back.
> neto cutting out some old shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the new lockup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice regal i seen it workiung it does pretty good i get all my work done by lil chaio wit street fame customs but its all godd wuts up bottoms up


----------



## alex75

what up san diego 619.yeah its a clean regal.hes had this car for about12 years now.ithink its gone through 3 or 4 paint jobs.he painted the car himself and built a full reinforced frame himself too.not to many guys do that much work on their own cars.


----------



## alex75

here is a car that we fixed the rear suspension.we didnt lift it but the rear lockup was crooked so we fixed it


----------



## alex75

hi carrot


----------



## alex75

big mike came out to redo this car for nick aka hillside strangler :0


----------



## alex75

one more picture.i will post more pictures of this car as soon i i get some more.
oh i almost forgot,its FOR SALE








full chrome suspension,reinforced differential,fiberglasseed quarter panels,reinforcement on the frame and molded with striping and leafing on the frame,new paint and interior.just buy and go riding.the car has 2 pumps,9 batteries a square dump to the front and all the good stuff you would expect from a car built white,i mean right :0 .especiallysince its a bottomsup car,you know its done the right way :biggrin:

edited for spelling


----------



## alex75

her is some frame reinforcement on a customers car


----------



## alex75

the back of the same car.sorry for the shitty picture


----------



## alex75

flashback time,porter from sraightgame cc then








porterhouse now


----------



## alex75

im not sure if i posted this yet.fuck it is sergios 63 from delagation cc


----------



## 6show4

you guys build some really bad ass rides


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 18 2008, 12:40 PM~12192212
> *im not sure if i posted this yet.fuck it is sergios 63 from delagation cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

:wave: everyone


----------



## rd62rdstr

*4 more days!* Music, vendor's row, food, mariachi's, Southwest Lowriders, models, and a car hop!


----------



## rickys64

Hey alex from bottoms up, do you know when they hook up for hoppin in national city?? and where?


----------



## alex75

yeah just up the street from national city on 43rd behind the gonzalez market parking lot on sunday nights.


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 18 2008, 01:40 PM~12192212
> *im not sure if i posted this yet.fuck it is sergios 63 from delagation cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  DELEGATION S.D. :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko

nice rides.


----------



## alex75

thanks chamuko :biggrin:


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 18 2008, 12:40 PM~12192212
> *im not sure if i posted this yet.fuck it is sergios 63 from delagation cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## alex75

:wave: 79 brougham


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 18 2008, 01:40 PM~12192212
> *im not sure if i posted this yet.fuck it is sergios 63 from delagation cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## big mike bottomsup

BIG MIKE OG BOTTOMS UP FOOL


----------



## theonegodchose

> _Originally posted by big mike bottomsup_@Nov 24 2008, 01:40 PM~12244488
> *BIG MIKE OG BOTTOMS UP FOOL
> *


dam homie where have you been


----------



## kikou-no

ke onda muneca pon las fotos de mi cutty hopping


----------



## alex75

sorry mija i only have video and i dont know how to post that.but i will post a picture of your frame in a little bit :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey kiko heres the only picture i have of your car before we tried it out








here is a picture of a pro welding on your frame








and now here is you showing off your nalgas and weldin g at the same time.yes everyone kiko can weld and he does pretty good too


----------



## alex75

here ia a cadillac that came in to stretch the belly


----------



## alex75

here is the after.i forgot to take some before pictures but believe me its 100% better now
















putting the motor back in.


----------



## alex75

:wave: whats up everyone


----------



## BIGJOE619

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: MY CAR LOOKS 200X BETTER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

yes it does. :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

i found these on another topic.chucks lowriders with some nalgita in between








i know most of you perverts wont notice so...CHECK OUT THAT INTERIOR WITH POWER LEATHER SEATS AND DOOR PANELS


----------



## alex75

this is a badass oldie


----------



## FIRME80

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

HAPPY THANKSGIVING, DELEGATION CEN CAL :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

thanks 82 fleet.same to you guys


----------



## alex75

to the top


----------



## alex75

all i have is old pictures right now.so here is one more of arnele from USO


----------



## alex75

hey kiko,neto says hi :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

:wave: TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hers some frame work for kikos cutlass hopper.his name is kiko uno here on layitlow


----------



## alex75

lighter shade of brown from klique sd came in to get some upgrades


----------



## alex75

one more


----------



## alex75

uce san diego


----------



## alex75

one more












and another












and another to keep this topic on top


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 18 2008, 12:18 PM~12192000
> *one more picture.i will post more pictures of this car as soon i i get some more.
> oh i almost forgot,its FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full chrome suspension,reinforced differential,fiberglasseed quarter panels,reinforcement on the frame and molded with striping and leafing on the frame,new paint and interior.just buy and go riding.the car has 2 pumps,9 batteries a square dump to the front and all the good stuff you would expect from a car built white,i mean right :0 .especiallysince its a bottomsup car,you know its done the right way :biggrin:
> 
> edited for spelling
> *


still for sale.call (619)517-6194
ask for nick or ask for hillside stranger :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 18 2008, 12:10 PM~12191922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## alex75

dont let this happen to you.


----------



## alex75

this is the differential of the last car












no reinforcement on the backside  










we didnt do this rearend work so i dont want to hear about it.im just showing what not to do 



edited for spelling :happysad:


----------



## alex75

this is how we build them.3/8 plate across the bottom and 1/4 plate front and back.fully welded all the way around.sorry i have no pictures of the inside,i will take some later and post them










bye :wave:


----------



## kikou-no

:biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 1 2008, 10:12 AM~12301383
> *hey kiko,neto says hi :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## alex75

hi mija :wave:


----------



## alex75

I SAID HI MOTHERFUCKER  


:wave:


----------



## alex75

time for some new pictures.
here are the pictures of how we reinforce rear ends


----------



## alex75

here is the back side plated and fully welded


----------



## alex75

check out this setup.big mike did this about 10 years ago :0 








i bet you will never guess what car its in


----------



## alex75

heres a hint


----------



## alex75

ok here goes


----------



## alex75

that seville has a full chrome suspension too.the batteries are bieng charged right now so i will try and take some pictures tommorow


----------



## alex75

speaking of shit u dont see everyday.check out this 66 4 door on bags.








this fucker lays 








the owner likes the rustic look on this car so he had it stripped by cisneros and look whats on the trunk :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## alex75

ttt


----------



## 82fleet

TTT :wave:


----------



## alex75

whats up 82 fleet. isaw your car in the magazine.looks real good :0


----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

still for sale.$10k obo.
























phone number is in my signature.ask for neto or send a pm


----------



## alex75

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 15 2008, 10:31 AM~12434656
> *to the top :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 12 2008, 02:16 PM~12413349
> *whats up 82 fleet. isaw your car in the magazine.looks real good :0
> *


  SUP HOMIE, GRACIAS TELL DELEGATION SD I SAID Q-VO :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

ok will do :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619

sup homie tell neto that imma pick up my caddi friday and before i take it we are gonna see what it does......


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 18 2008, 05:50 PM~12468936
> *sup homie tell neto that imma pick up my caddi friday and before i take it we are gonna see what it does......
> *


  POST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619

3 licks to the bumper


----------



## alex75

:0 


yeah but next time im moving my truck.that caddy is working joe just try and dont hit any cars next time  
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIGJOE619

LOL I GOT SOME AMORALL FOR UR TIRE I RUBBED LOL... MY BAD


----------



## BigPete

word out here in the imperial valley is that there is a euro cut thats coming out doing like 120 coming back down from you shop


----------



## 82fleet

MERRY X-MAS BOTTOMSUP HYDRALICS, FROM THE DELEGATION FAM


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Dec 23 2008, 10:21 AM~12507601
> * MERRY X-MAS BOTTOMSUP HYDRALICS, FROM THE DELEGATION FAM
> *


thanks homey,same to you guys :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 22 2008, 06:42 PM~12502627
> *word out here in the imperial valley is that there is a euro cut thats coming out doing like 120 coming back down from you shop
> *


 :0 
damn iwonder who started that rumor(kiko-uno) :dunno: 
i dont know about 120.the inches seem to get higher and higher as therse stories go from person to person. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i guess thats good that our name is out there but seriously its not gonna do 120.it will be a clean street car doing some inches and driving not a trailer car missing the front end and missing trims and all that bullshit thats out right now.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 22 2008, 06:42 PM~12502627
> *word out here in the imperial valley is that there is a euro cut thats coming out doing like 120 coming back down from you shop
> *


haha dont trip joe i wasnt worried about the tire i thought you were going to smash the fuck out of the bed on my truck.new shop rule:no hopping cars next to any of MY cars :0


----------



## BIGJOE619

you got it lol...


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 23 2008, 11:13 AM~12507954
> *:0
> damn iwonder who started that rumor(kiko-uno) :dunno:
> i dont know about 120.the inches seem to get higher and higher as therse stories go from person to person. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i guess thats good that our name is out there but seriously its not gonna do 120.it will be a clean street car doing some inches and driving not a trailer car missing the front end and missing trims and all that bullshit thats out right now.
> *


you guys need to tame your new mascot (kiko). cuz he says he is the best thing that ever happened to lowrideing. dont get me wrong hes cool people but dam those fantasys get more and more wild everytime


----------



## alex75

haha thats pretty funny but i thought he is the best thing thats happened to lowriding.  
nah but the second thing is he aint that cool either :nosad: 
about the mascot thats pretty funny too but hey if hes out there putting our name out there its all good with us.
haha 120 my ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

oh yeah dont get me wrong kiko is the homey :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 22 2008, 07:42 PM~12502627
> *word out here in the imperial valley is that there is a euro cut thats coming out doing like 120 coming back down from you shop
> *


vete a la verga pinche gordo.who told you my car was doing 120 inches?when my car comes,its gonna come out clean and driving on the streets.i wont build a fucken circus car.


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Dec 23 2008, 04:11 PM~12510172
> *vete a la verga pinche gordo.who told you my car was doing 120 inches?when my car comes,its gonna come out clean and driving on the streets.i wont build a fucken circus car.
> *


remember this was your circus car with no front bumper and no moldings


----------



## BIGJOE619

MERRY XMAS FELLAS


----------



## kikou-no

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 23 2008, 09:53 PM~12512763
> *remember this was your circus car with no front bumper and no moldings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGJOE619

sup homie tell neto to call me on the status of my car please...


----------



## kikou-no

what car 



> sup homie tell neto to call me on the status of my car please.


----------



## BIGJOE619

the 90 caddy


----------



## kikou-no

ok u car is working ha :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 25 2008, 05:16 PM~12526088
> *the 90 caddy
> *


----------



## BIGJOE619

my car is alright i wanna pick it up so i can get rid of it maybe


----------



## kikou-no

te acuerdas gordo de fresno 3 licks on the bumper 










> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 23 2008, 09:53 PM~12512763
> *remember this was your circus car with no front bumper and no moldings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 25 2008, 08:47 AM~12523679
> *MERRY XMAS FELLAS
> *


:wave: merry christmas joe


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Dec 25 2008, 04:28 PM~12526152
> *te acuerdas gordo de fresno 3 licks on the bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
damn kiko like that huh.merry chrismas putillo :wave:


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 26 2008, 12:27 PM~12531086
> *:0
> damn kiko like that huh.merry chrismas putillo :wave:
> *


it was like that before now hes just a chipper :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## alex75

haha pinche kiko youre boy pete has you against the ropes. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kikou-no

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 26 2008, 01:01 PM~12531230
> *haha pinche kiko youre boy pete has you against the ropes. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think it was a tko


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

hi kiko


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BigPete+Oct 7 2008, 12:17 PM~11803275-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you look close you can see what i did ill try to find a better pic
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kikou-no_@Oct 7 2008, 03:11 PM~11804758
> *hey puto u try  to get  credito on my car haaa  hey gordo ke honda call me 6198294093 :biggrin:
> *


damn pete i think you got ko'ed on this one.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: trying to act like kikos car was yours :twak: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 82fleet

:wave:


----------



## alex75

whats new 82fleet? :wave:


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 27 2008, 04:27 PM~12538615
> *damn pete i think you got ko'ed on this one.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: trying to act like kikos car was yours :twak:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


i wasnt claiming the car but if it wasnt for me he would have never took the car out he thinks its too hard to set up the display. so i was allways on him about that.


----------



## KABRON

WUTS UP EVERYONE


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 29 2008, 08:06 PM~12555694
> *i wasnt claiming the car but if it wasnt for me he would have never took the car out he thinks its too hard to set up the display. so i was allways on him about that.
> *


haha .ok.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Dec 29 2008, 11:11 PM~12557769
> *WUTS UP EVERYONE
> *


 :wave: 
whats up kabron


----------



## alex75

to the top


----------



## 82fleet

SUP ALEX, IT WAS NICE MEETIN U HOMIE IN L.A. HOW WAS THE TRIP HOME :biggrin:


----------



## A1SAUCE

QUE ONDA, HEY CHANGO STOP FUCKING WIT POOR OLD TIO ROY. WHAT HAPPENED NEW YEARS ,WHAT WAS THE LINCOLN DOING. AND ARE YOU EVER GONNA GET TIRED OF BASING ON ME FOOL.


----------



## daddyjay81

those are badd ass setups do yall have any shops in texas or recomend any here that do that type of work


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 5 2009, 03:40 PM~12613732
> * SUP ALEX, IT WAS NICE MEETIN U HOMIE IN L.A. HOW WAS THE TRIP HOME :biggrin:
> *


same here.after the picnic we went to crenshaw for a little bit then to slauson then to broadway.we had a good time down there.i cant wait for next year.the trip home was cool because my friend jorge drove me there and back so you know i was sleeping of those beers on the way home. :biggrin: 
how about you guys? ibet that drive was a loooong one.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by A1SAUCE_@Jan 5 2009, 06:37 PM~12615698
> *QUE ONDA, HEY CHANGO STOP FUCKING WIT POOR OLD TIO ROY. WHAT HAPPENED NEW YEARS ,WHAT WAS THE LINCOLN DOING. AND ARE YOU EVER GONNA GET TIRED OF BASING ON ME FOOL.
> *


who is this little manny? :dunno: 

no you little dirty fagget i will never get tired of fucking with you,only im not basing im telling the truth  

its all good though manny i hope your doing ok and i got some love for you as long as you stay out of town........for real though :happysad: 

and what the fuck does the name a1sauce mean?
is that where you work now or is that what you been eating :dunno:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by daddyjay81_@Jan 5 2009, 06:50 PM~12615903
> *those are badd ass setups do yall have any shops in texas or recomend any here that do that type of work
> *


thanks for the compliment but sorry we are only here, one small shop in san diego trying to do some clean work :cheesy:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:wave:


----------



## A1SAUCE

stupid :biggrin: , of course im still in town, lol hey just remeber those arms on your car will never break :twak:. well fucker i guess i get no love from the shop huh? and for your info A1 sauce is my nickname.


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 5 2009, 08:26 PM~12617348
> *same here.after the picnic we went to crenshaw for a little bit then to slauson then to broadway.we had a good time down there.i cant wait for next year.the trip home was cool because my friend jorge drove me there and back so you know i was sleeping of those beers on the way home. :biggrin:
> how about you guys? ibet that drive was a loooong one.
> *


  THATS COOL, CRENSHAW WAS PACKED I JUST DROVE BY, THERE WAS NO FUCKIN PARKIN 4 MY TRAILER BUT IT LOOKED LIKE IT WAS HAPPIN LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by A1SAUCE_@Jan 6 2009, 09:42 AM~12621421
> *stupid :biggrin: , of course im still in town, lol hey just remeber those arms on your car will never break :twak:. well fucker i guess i get no love from the shop huh? and for your info A1 sauce is my nickname.
> *


----------



## BIGJOE619

alex any word on my caddy


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by A1SAUCE_@Jan 6 2009, 09:42 AM~12621421
> *stupid :biggrin: , of course im still in town, lol hey just remeber those arms on your car will never break :twak:. well fucker i guess i get no love from the shop huh? and for your info A1 sauce is my nickname.
> *


yeah your right those arms you made are strong as fuck :biggrin: 
your still in town well im very sorry to hear that but like i said as long as i dont have to see you its all good.by the way sal said his offer is still good to take you to the pound and put you down.
as long as you were here i never heard a1sauce but whatever to me you will always be little shitty,davids son ,and all that other shit we used to call you.why the fuck a1sauce :dunno:

also i forgot "joe dirt" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 6 2009, 12:13 PM~12622633
> *alex any word on my caddy
> *


i think were waiting on the mecanic to stop by :dunno:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 6 2009, 12:09 PM~12622599
> * THATS COOL, CRENSHAW WAS PACKED I JUST DROVE BY, THERE WAS NO FUCKIN PARKIN 4 MY TRAILER BUT IT LOOKED LIKE IT WAS HAPPIN LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS :biggrin:
> *


yeah it was a good time at crenshaw.we got there early and parked jorges truck and trailer at the end of the little side street jon crenshaw about 1 block south of wienerschnitzel :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619

cool thanks homie


----------



## alex75

:wave: jose i see you


----------



## oldskool 67

Wuz up Alex?


----------



## oldskool 67




----------



## copapaint

Whats up, Is this Abraham Vargas in this Pic


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 6 2009, 12:51 PM~12622939
> *:wave: jose i see you
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Jan 6 2009, 02:04 PM~12623673
> *Whats up, Is this Abraham Vargas in this Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maybe :dunno: do you know him?


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 6 2009, 01:22 PM~12623223
> *Wuz up Alex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up homey,how you been? :wave: 
your brothers car is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 6 2009, 03:22 PM~12623836
> *maybe :dunno: do you know him?
> *


Yes, I worked with him at Mission hills Auto body, Is that him??


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 6 2009, 03:23 PM~12623855
> *whats up homey,how you been? :wave:
> your brothers car is looking good :thumbsup:
> *


been good, lookin forward to a good new year. yeh my bro takes good care of his 60, I think that bottomsup set up is close to ten years old and it looks like it was installed yesterday. Mike did a real nice job.


----------



## alex75

yes :0


----------



## A1SAUCE

YEAH YEAH YEAH AND THE BASING GOES ON AND ON. anyways, nice to see your doing ok, and everythings alright, i miss blue , that was my buddy man. oh well. have you see big mizzike. i wonder what hes up to. , maybe next time i stop by i'll bring some beer or somethin


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 6 2009, 02:48 PM~12624101
> *been good, lookin forward to a good new year. yeh my bro takes good care of his 60, I think that bottomsup set up is close to ten years old and it looks like it was installed yesterday. Mike did a real nice job.
> *


yeah big mike did some real good work.hopefully he will come back home soon and do some more work at the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by A1SAUCE_@Jan 6 2009, 02:50 PM~12624112
> *YEAH YEAH YEAH AND THE BASING GOES ON AND ON. anyways, nice to see your doing ok, and everythings alright, i miss blue , that was my buddy man. oh well. have you see big mizzike. i wonder what hes up to. , maybe next time i stop by i'll bring some beer or somethin
> *


if you say so .i think i saw you buy beer once and that was because corporate said woody was coming back and he was gonna take your job :roflmao: :roflmao: i remember you were like :tears: .


----------



## A1SAUCE

so when do you think the rag will be on the road?


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 6 2009, 03:48 PM~12624103
> *yes :0
> *


I don't even want to tell you how much my brother payed, he got the PH Homie special.


----------



## alex75

oh,i almost forgot,what the fuck does a1sauce mean


----------



## A1SAUCE

thats not true i bought beer when i had the money, half the time you had left to go home already


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 6 2009, 03:50 PM~12624113
> *yeah big mike did some real good work.hopefully he will come back home soon and do some more work at the shop. :biggrin:
> *


yeh he did, it would be nice to get him back into the seen


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by A1SAUCE_@Jan 6 2009, 02:52 PM~12624138
> *so when do you think the rag will be on the road?
> *


its gonna be awhile.....i will drive this for now :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67+Jan 6 2009, 02:52 PM~12624139-->
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even want to tell you how much my brother payed, he got the PH Homie special.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-oldskool 67_@Jan 6 2009, 02:55 PM~12624180
> *yeh he did, it would be nice to get him back into the seen
> *


yes it would be nice to have him back,and on that ph love i cant be mad on that one because when i moved there i got nothing but love from everyone there.corey says im the new nieghborhood drunk :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Jan 6 2009, 02:43 PM~12624066
> *Yes, I worked with him at Mission hills Auto body, Is that him??
> *


yes thats abe sr.


----------



## A1SAUCE

because a long time ago i used to do freestyle bmx and my friends would say the tricks i would do were saucy, or manny puttin the A1 sauce on it, so i repaired my homeboy from inland empires bomb and he remembered that and started it up again, he said everything i do is saucy. i dont know if you get that.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 6 2009, 02:52 PM~12624148
> *oh,i almost forgot,what the fuck does a1sauce mean
> *


im waiting


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by A1SAUCE_@Jan 6 2009, 02:54 PM~12624172
> *thats not true i bought beer when i had the money, half the time you had left to go home already
> *


if you say so :uh: 
i just red your post and now iguess thats a good reason :dunno: 
i think we'll stick to joe dirt.



i dont mind talking to you on the internets if it makes you feel any better :happysad:


----------



## A1SAUCE

wtf is up with the economy man, this shit suck


----------



## A1SAUCE

hey if i see another killer glasshouse deal i'll let you know, i see them by my dads houes for dirt cheap in good shape, mybe not as good as that mint one i seen but still cheaper than buying the parts seperately


----------



## alex75

tell me about it.it just means we have to hustle a little harder.


----------



## A1SAUCE

hey alex whats is your car doing on the stick


----------



## alex75

i dont know


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 6 2009, 03:22 PM~12623836
> *maybe :dunno: do you know him?
> *


Does he work with you?


----------



## alex75

no hes is my friend abe jr's dad


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 6 2009, 04:34 PM~12624650
> *no hes is my friend abe jr's dad
> *


Tell him to give me a call, We go way back, I learned alot from him, 520-413-2552 I worked with him about 15+ years ago


----------



## alex75

i will give abe jr the info today but who should i say is looking for him :dunno:


----------



## alex75

hey manny ,neto says hi


----------



## A1SAUCE

HA HA HA :roflmao: wtf ,stupid, dahm man this shit sucks, im trying to sell my motorcycle right now on craigslist but everybody eather flakes or bullshits me.


----------



## A1SAUCE

TELL "BIG TOE" i said whats up :biggrin:


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 6 2009, 04:42 PM~12624726
> *i will give abe jr the info today but who should i say is looking for him :dunno:
> *


Sorry Homie, Mondo from Mission Hills AutoBody...How are you? Im Armando I now live in Phoenix, I use to be in Crowd Car Club,These pics are from Back in the Day


----------



## alex75

ok armando i'll pass the info along.
crowd cc.do you know will with the green monte carlo?i think he had a cutlass back in the day that bumped real hard
this is his monte.also he used to work at imperial electronics and always hustlin stereos on the side.aka leatherfoot


----------



## alex75

hey armando,you must know this car.aberham jr.s regal.sr. and .jr. must have painted this car about 4 times.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Jan 6 2009, 04:16 PM~12625032
> *Sorry Homie, Mondo from Mission Hills AutoBody...How are you? Im Armando I now live in Phoenix, I use to be in Crowd Car Club,These pics are from Back in the Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice 70
:biggrin:


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 6 2009, 05:56 PM~12625421
> *ok armando i'll pass the info along.
> crowd cc.do you know will with the green monte carlo?i think he had a cutlass back in the day that bumped real hard
> this is his monte.also he used to work at imperial electronics and always hustlin stereos on the side.aka leatherfoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Morning Homie Alex,
I was an OG member of Crowd 20yrs ago so I dont know none of the new members, I never really got out of the club, I just lost contact when I moved to Arizona 14yrs ago, I do get back and look up Masa and some of the guys I knew. But No I dont know this Guy, I seen his car around, Where is your shop at? I lived in Spring Valley off of Bancroft, Grew up on Brookhaven Rd. . Went to Morse High
Thanks for the complament on my car, that pic was taken around 1982?


----------



## alex75

whats up armando :wave: 
i got home late yesterday but i will get your info to jr today.bancroft is on the othe rside from where our shop is.we arr just off of jamacha rd.a few blcks from k-mart(now its sears).
damn back in 82,loking good.anyway i will get that info to him later :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D+Jan 6 2008, 02:27 PM~9622144-->
> 
> 
> 
> Check thi one out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 02:34 PM~9622201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 02:39 PM~9622238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 02:40 PM~9622246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 02:45 PM~9622292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 02:51 PM~9622355
> *nothing b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ut candy and flake. :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SOUTH.S.D_@Feb 5 2008, 10:54 PM~9875455
> *CHECK THESE OUT KABRON! :biggrin: THE DESOTO IN CANDY ORIENTAL BLUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOUSIES 55 TRUCK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


hey armando,check out these pictures.these are some of abe jr.s regal that sr. painted.the last one is of him,maybe he looked like that when you knew him :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 7 2009, 10:39 AM~12632595
> * SUP ALEX :biggrin:
> *


whats up jose.whats new with you guys up there?


----------



## alex75

heres a old picture of netos towncar


----------



## alex75

i dont remember if i posted this yet but we need more pictures so fuck it.


----------



## alex75

sorry,double post :happysad:


----------



## alex75

im sure i posted this already but i dont care its a bad ass picture.


----------



## alex75

the wach dog taking a break


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 7 2009, 12:01 PM~12632791
> *hey armando,check out these pictures.these are some of abe jr.s regal that sr. painted.the last one is of him,maybe he looked like that when you knew him :roflmao:
> *


Alex, Pics too small, Can't See HomeBoy and the regals Not there..................


----------



## impalaguy1964

:wave: whats up alex


----------



## alex75

whats up :wave:


----------



## alex75

sorry armando here is the regal and his oldie in the back round


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

hey armando i just got off the phone with jr.i gave him your number.sr. said he remembers you :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

i see you little shitty


----------



## A1SAUCE

HA HA HA :biggrin: , GEUSS WHO I SEEN YESTERDAY?!?


----------



## A1SAUCE

"CHALE'S HOLMES"!!!!


----------



## alex75

did he tell you his son wants to fight you? :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## A1SAUCE

IS THAT MARTIN


----------



## A1SAUCE

NO CAHNGO!!! :angry:


----------



## A1SAUCE

HEY CHANGO I SOLD MY BIKE TODAY, TELL NETO I NEED TO STOP BY AND TAKE PICS OF THE SPORTSTER SO I CAN GET IT SOLD FOR HIM


----------



## A1SAUCE

HEY CHANGO TELL ROY I SAID "QUE ONDA TIO!!!!"


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by A1SAUCE+Jan 7 2009, 01:15 PM~12634240-->
> 
> 
> 
> IS THAT MARTIN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is who martin
> <!--QuoteBegin-A1SAUCE_@Jan 7 2009, 01:19 PM~12634289
> *HEY CHANGO I SOLD MY BIKE TODAY, TELL NETO I NEED TO STOP BY AND TAKE PICS OF THE SPORTSTER SO I CAN GET IT SOLD FOR HIM
> *


ok just let me know so i can be gone when your here :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by A1SAUCE_@Jan 7 2009, 01:25 PM~12634359
> *HEY CHANGO TELL ROY I SAID "QUE ONDA TIO!!!!"
> *


ok i will


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## alex75

whats up jose,theres me and neto in the backround ,i was checking out theose murals  .i see you back there too,musta been downing some beers.



hey im still not so sure about you because of that torta you pointed out at the picnic


----------



## theonegodchose

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 7 2009, 11:04 AM~12632825
> *heres a old picture of netos towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam homie get some air in that tire neto :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 7 2009, 06:44 PM~12637510
> *whats up jose,theres me and neto in the backround ,i was checking out theose murals  .i see you back there too,musta been downing some beers.
> hey im still not so sure about you because of that torta you pointed out at the picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE :angry:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Jan 7 2009, 07:05 PM~12637705
> *dam homie get some air in that tire neto :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 7 2009, 10:50 PM~12640238
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE :angry:
> *


haha.well how do you think i felt.my eyes were burning :angry: 



but you did make up for it a little with the next one :wow:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 8 2009, 12:57 PM~12644100
> *haha.well how do you think i felt.my eyes were burning :angry:
> but you did make up for it a little with the next one :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: U AINT RIGHT FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP ALEX'S, I THINK THIS MAKES UP FOR THAT TORTA QUE NO :biggrin:


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 7 2009, 01:50 PM~12633927
> *sorry armando here is the regal and his oldie in the back round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


His cars are nice  Did Abe Sr. Paint them?? What year is the Bomb?


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 8 2009, 10:36 PM~12649840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUP ALEX'S, I THINK THIS MAKES UP FOR THAT TORTA QUE NO :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah.just send her to the shop and everything will be ok. :biggrin: 




ok i think your ok in my book now


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Jan 9 2009, 06:44 AM~12651397
> *
> 
> His cars are nice   Did Abe Sr. Paint them?? What year is the Bomb?
> *


yes.i think by this point jr put some work on those cars too.the oldie is a 37


----------



## alex75

whats up joe and armando :wave: 

i see you


----------



## Richard Slapson

Hey is Bottoms Up open tomorrow and what time? I'm looking to drop off my a-arms. Thanks bro.


----------



## Richard Slapson

ttt


----------



## alex75

hey guero im here at the shop.you can stop by any time.neto will be here a little later


----------



## BIGJOE619

its too early for neto lol... sup homie thanks for the coronas yesterday.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice  



> _Originally posted by alex75+Jan 7 2009, 12:05 PM~12632833-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont remember if i posted this yet but we need more pictures so fuck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex75_@Jan 7 2009, 12:04 PM~12632825
> *heres a old picture of netos towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 10 2009, 11:50 AM~12662781
> *hey guero im here at the shop.you can stop by any time.neto will be here a little later
> *


Damn, didn't see this till just now :angry: 

Haha, I'll be in monday then. :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619+Jan 10 2009, 01:22 PM~12663336-->
> 
> 
> 
> its too early for neto lol... sup homie thanks for the coronas yesterday.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no problem.
> joe is a customer that knows the schedule :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-GueroRegal_@Jan 10 2009, 06:37 PM~12665364
> *Damn, didn't see this till just now  :angry:
> 
> Haha, I'll be in monday then.  :cheesy:
> *


neto was a no show  
im going home and its 7 ;15.u missed out guero. :angry:


----------



## BIGJOE619

NETO PUT IT DOWN OUT THERE TONIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 11 2009, 11:08 PM~12677016
> *NETO PUT IT DOWN OUT THERE TONIGHT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah i heard about that.i got there too late


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 12 2009, 01:45 PM~12681158
> * SUP ALEX :biggrin:
> *


whatup jose? :wave: whats new?


----------



## alex75

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 12 2009, 04:13 PM~12682604
> *whatup jose? :wave: whats new?
> *


  JUS HERE CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN, SAME OL SHIT DIFFRENT DAY.


----------



## alex75

yeah for sure homie.same caca different day :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

heres netos and my towncars at the shop


----------



## impalaguy1964

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

whats up impalaguy :wave:


----------



## Fonzoh

yo Neto thanxs for the bridge on the blazer homie, good job man see you soon for the front end


----------



## alex75

damn is that tatted on your back impalaguy.(your avi)? :0


----------



## Richard Slapson

Hey Alex, are you guys selling deep cups over there? I need a pair for when I put my coils in the front. Thanks.


----------



## alex75

yes we sell deep cups.you have to get with neto on the price.
come over when your ready :biggrin: 


hey did you get that regal too?


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 14 2009, 11:05 AM~12702352
> *yes we sell deep cups.you have to get with neto on the price.
> come over when your ready :biggrin:
> hey did you get that regal too?
> *


Sweet. Ill pick em up when the a-arms are done. 

Haha yeah I got the regal. I took that in yesterday and it failed smog so bad.

The carbon monoxide test max is like .80 and i was 5.90

The Hydrocarbons i failed also. the max is in like the 700's or 800's and i was in the low thousands.

The guy just kinda looked at me like "WTF are you doin?!" haha and then proceeded to say something in English that I just couldnt understand so i got the fuck out of there.

I can't get the state to help me though because you have to own the car for atleast two years prior.
:uh:


----------



## alex75

damn that sucks but hey for afreebie i giuess you cant complain :nosad:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 14 2009, 11:21 AM~12702448
> *damn that sucks but hey for afreebie i giuess you cant complain :nosad:
> *


Yeah, guess not. Gonna be put on the back burner aka my mom's drive way until i get this cutlass done. So I cant wait for the storm of bitching that is going to rain down on me in the up coming weeks.


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: aint that the truth.
this is you  this is your mom :rant: 

haha but fuck it guero.do what you have to do.i used to have my cadillac on the front lawn and my brother had his impala on the driveway :happysad: 
ah the good old days


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 14 2009, 11:30 AM~12702515
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: aint that the truth.
> this is you  this is your mom :rant:
> 
> haha but fuck it guero.do what you have to do.i used to have my cadillac on the front lawn and my brother had his impala on the driveway :happysad:
> ah the good old days
> *


Lol. Real shit and it's the excuse to guilt trip me into doing anything for her even though I don't live there anymore. haha

"I need help taking the Christmas lights down"

"one second, ill do it in a minute"

"I LET YOU PARK YOUR REGAL IN MY DRIVE WAY!! THAT POS CAR TAKING UP ALL THE SPACE I CANT PUT THE TRASH CANS OUT!! BLA BLA BLA :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: "

lol...oh well. like you said, gotta do what i gotta do.


----------



## alex75

hey guero i just talked to neto we got those deep cups in stock :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 14 2009, 04:56 PM~12705434
> *hey guero i just talked to neto we got those deep cups in stock :biggrin:
> *


How much does a pair go for?


----------



## 79BLUES

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 14 2009, 11:12 AM~12702382
> *The carbon monoxide test max is like .80 and i was 5.90
> 
> The Hydrocarbons i failed also. the max is in like the 700's or 800's and i was in the low thousands.
> 
> The guy just kinda looked at me like "WTF are you doin?!" haha and then proceeded to say something in English that I just couldnt understand so i got the fuck out of there.
> 
> I can't get the state to help me though because you have to own the car for atleast two years prior.
> :uh:
> *


_*I MIGHT KNOW SOMEONE WHO CAN HELP WITH THE SMOG*_ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## copapaint

Just sending out a Good Morning to YOU Alex and Bottomsup :wave:


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD

Budwieser!


----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Jan 15 2009, 07:37 AM~12711794
> *Just sending out a Good Morning to YOU Alex and Bottomsup :wave:
> *


whats up armando.i got your pm but i havent had time to reply.
no problem im glad i could help you get in touch with aberham :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Jan 15 2009, 10:16 AM~12713012
> *Budwieser!
> *


whats up memo.hey tell the babysitter i dont think those arms are going to work


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 13 2009, 04:37 PM~12694811
> *heres netos and my towncars at the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


: :0 :0 BIG BROTHER LIL BROTHER, DOUBLE TROUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:0


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 15 2009, 02:07 PM~12714481
> *whats up armando.i got your pm but i havent had time to reply.
> no problem im glad i could help you get in touch with aberham :biggrin:
> *


Yea, I know how that is, Ive been bizy in my shop, I just took in a 38 cadi and I finishing up a 39 chevy, Ill post pics later need to down load then photobucket then......You get the picture!


----------



## 82fleet

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

heres some pictures from last nights hop
netos lincoln getting ready












my lincoln 










pictures stolen from fivenine619 :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A1SAUCE

is that chale loco holding the steering wheel on the lincoln, look like that cars still workin :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

yeah,he is the designated steering wheel holder. :biggrin: 


got to make sure the cars dont go to the side :0


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 19 2009, 10:36 AM~12748886
> *heres some pictures from last nights hop
> netos lincoln getting ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures stolen from fivenine619 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## alex75

netos lincoln on the bumper this weekend :0


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 20 2009, 08:22 PM~12766442
> *netos lincoln on the bumper this weekend :0
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAMM NETO PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR SD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

:yes: 


whatup jose :wave:


----------



## alex75

i see you hotwheels.whatsup homey.


----------



## Richard Slapson

What's up with the a-arms Neto!!! :angry:  hahaha :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 20 2009, 09:22 PM~12766442
> *netos lincoln on the bumper this weekend :0
> 
> *


doing good


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

WANT UR RIDE ON THE FRON PAGE OF MY WE SITE WELL GO HERE AND POST UR RIDE ON HERE AND WAIT TILL PEOPLE VOTE ON UR RIDE THE CAR WITH MOST VOTES WILL B ON THE MAIN PAGE HERES THE LINK TO MY WEB SITE
STR8 GRINDING  THANX MAKE SHURE TO SREAD THE :werd: :rant: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 21 2009, 02:02 PM~12773222
> *What's up with the a-arms Neto!!!  :angry:   hahaha  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
almost ready


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Jan 21 2009, 03:38 PM~12774139
> *WANT UR RIDE ON THE FRON PAGE OF MY WE SITE WELL GO HERE AND POST UR RIDE ON HERE AND WAIT TILL PEOPLE VOTE ON UR RIDE THE CAR WITH MOST VOTES WILL B ON THE MAIN PAGE HERES THE LINK TO MY WEB SITE
> STR8 GRINDING  THANX MAKE SHURE TO SREAD THE  :werd:  :rant:  :thumbsup:
> *


good luck on your website


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 21 2009, 05:04 PM~12775060
> *:0
> almost ready
> *


Tonight? :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

maybe :dunno:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 21 2009, 06:25 PM~12775817
> *maybe :dunno:
> *


Just got the call.


----------



## {TURY619}

wazzup.


----------



## alex75

whats up tookie. :wave: 
come pickup your car


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 20 2009, 09:22 PM~12766442
> *netos lincoln on the bumper this weekend :0
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## copapaint

What up Alex!!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Jan 22 2009, 09:45 AM~12781549
> *What up Alex!!
> *


hey armando,just here.same shit different day. :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 21 2009, 01:40 PM~12772946
> *:yes:
> whatup jose :wave:
> *


  nothin much just chkin out the novelas on lil :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 12 2007, 11:23 PM~8779500
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NETO THANKS FOR THE WISHBONE, POWERBALLS, WELDING AND ALL THOSE OTHER ADJUSTMENTS ON MY 64 SS !!!! I'LL BE CRUSING BY YOUR SHOP SOON... ALRATO.. FERNANDO INDIVIDUALS C.C.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 22 2009, 07:52 PM~12787499
> * nothin much just chkin out the novelas on lil :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
for real :cheesy:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 23 2009, 02:36 PM~12795027
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> for real  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: SUP ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

THANKS FOR THE A-ARM WORK BOTTOMS UP!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















GOOD CALL ON THE 1 1/2" I'M LOVIN' IT!


----------



## alex75

looks real good guero :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 13 2009, 04:37 PM~12694811
> *heres netos and my towncars at the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 13 2009, 05:37 PM~12694811
> *heres netos and my towncars at the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP CHUCK? :wave: THATS A PRETTY BAD PICTURE! :worship:


----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 25 2009, 09:30 PM~12814377
> *WHATS UP CHUCK? :wave: THATS A PRETTY BAD PICTURE! :worship:
> *


hi chucky.
one towncar is missing






yours :0


----------



## alex75

some new pictures for you guys.
another satisfied customer :biggrin: 










like i said earlier we do clean work :0


----------



## alex75

that trunk belongs to this 66


----------



## alex75

this is the same guy with the 66 other car.he likes them 4 doors :biggrin: 











this is the trunk
:0


----------



## alex75

another before and after.
i dont know who did this work but here it is before








real fucken sloppy









what the fuck.check out the repair on the return line


----------



## alex75

here is the after


















it looks alot better now


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Jan 25 2009, 05:52 PM~12811805-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 25 2009, 09:30 PM~12814377
> *WHATS UP CHUCK? :wave: THATS A PRETTY BAD PICTURE! :worship:
> *



you might like this one too :dunno: 










:wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 26 2009, 07:23 PM~12822332
> *you might like this one too :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 26 2009, 05:27 PM~12821189
> *hi chucky.
> one towncar is missing
> yours :0
> *


YA I KNOW. U GOT TO TALK TO C BEAR ON THAT ONE! HAHA. WHEN I TAKE IT IN ILL TAKE IT BEFORE I PAINT IT THAT WAY U CAN CHIP IT ALL U WANT :rofl:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 26 2009, 07:23 PM~12822332
> *you might like this one too :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


I LIKE IT! THATS FUNNY 2 BROTHERS, 2 LINCOLNS, 1 SINGLE AND THE OTHER DOUBLE, 1 WITH CROSSED LACE ZENITHS AND THE OTHER STRAIGHT LACE ZENITHS! :thumbsup: I DONT THINK IT GETS BETTER THAN THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 26 2009, 09:14 PM~12824738
> *I LIKE IT! THATS FUNNY 2 BROTHERS, 2 LINCOLNS, 1 SINGLE AND THE OTHER DOUBLE, 1 WITH CROSSED LACE ZENITHS AND THE OTHER STRAIGHT LACE ZENITHS! :thumbsup: I DONT THINK IT GETS BETTER THAN THAT :biggrin:
> *


  1 HAS A DELEGATION PLAQUE AND THE OTHER DOESNT HMMM :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

FUNNY THAT U SAY THAT? :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 26 2009, 09:53 PM~12825221
> *FUNNY THAT U SAY THAT? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 26 2009, 11:21 PM~12825553
> *:biggrin:
> *


WELL LETS C WHAT THE OWNER HAS 2 SAY ABOUT THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

NO COMMENT :|


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 26 2009, 09:08 PM~12824658
> *YA I KNOW. U GOT TO TALK TO C BEAR ON THAT ONE! HAHA. WHEN I TAKE IT IN ILL TAKE IT BEFORE I PAINT IT THAT WAY U CAN CHIP IT ALL U WANT :rofl:
> *


SHOW HIM THIS PICTURE AND TELL HIM TO DISCOUNT IT FROM THE BILL.










BY THE WAY IT WASNT ME :no:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D+Jan 26 2009, 09:14 PM~12824738-->
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE IT! THATS FUNNY 2 BROTHERS, 2 LINCOLNS, 1 SINGLE AND THE OTHER DOUBLE, 1 WITH CROSSED LACE ZENITHS AND THE OTHER STRAIGHT LACE ZENITHS! :thumbsup: I DONT THINK IT GETS BETTER THAN THAT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 09:50 PM~12825190
> * 1 HAS A DELEGATION PLAQUE AND THE OTHER DOESNT HMMM :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 09:53 PM~12825221
> *FUNNY THAT U SAY THAT? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 10:21 PM~12825553
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: WHATS UP JOSE
> <!--QuoteBegin-SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 26 2009, 10:32 PM~12825661
> *WELL LETS C WHAT THE OWNER HAS 2 SAY ABOUT THAT! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 




HEY CHUCK DONT CALL HIM C BEAR IN PUBLIC,YOU KNOW WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN :tears:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 27 2009, 04:13 PM~12831998
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> :wave: WHATS UP JOSE
> 
> :0
> HEY CHUCK DONT CALL HIM C BEAR IN PUBLIC,YOU KNOW WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN :tears:
> *


HAHA DESPENSA! :biggrin: HEY WHATS WITH THE PIC OF THE CHIP :angry: IT DOESNT MATTER WHO DID ILL JUST USE THE SPRAYBOOTH. ITS NOT LIKE IF WE CANT SPOT IT.  OR WELL MAKE IT COME OUT BETTER THAN BEFORE. I GOT A FEW TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE :cheesy:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 27 2009, 10:41 PM~12833738
> *HAHA DESPENSA! :biggrin: HEY WHATS WITH THE PIC OF THE CHIP :angry: IT DOESNT MATTER WHO DID ILL JUST USE THE SPRAYBOOTH. ITS NOT LIKE IF WE CANT SPOT IT.  OR WELL MAKE IT COME OUT BETTER THAN BEFORE. I GOT A FEW TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE :cheesy:
> *


yay :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 24 2007, 05:47 PM~8381056
> *netos lincoln riding on cross lace zeniths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PROPS TO THE CLEAN WORK GOING ON AT BOTTOMS UP!!! THIS LINCOLN IS LOOKIN BAD AS FUCK BY THE WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

thanks^^^^


----------



## REGALHILOW

were do u get that color wire for the battery s? want some purple color wire. :scrutinize:


----------



## alex75

not sure i will ask neto


----------



## alex75

hi carrot :wave:


----------



## CARROT

Sup Alex.









The Caprice is still For Sale :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

build that shit


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 27 2009, 03:04 PM~12831888
> *NO COMMENT :|
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

Yo Alex, you guys have any chrome 2 ton coils? I'm trying to sit a lil lower than in those pics and I don't think those coils are going to break in anymore.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 28 2009, 04:57 PM~12840930
> * SUP ALEX :biggrin:
> *


whats up jose :wave: 
that was a good one :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619

SUP ALEX.. YOUR BOY WITH THE LINCOLN THAT U JUMPED AGAINST AT 43RD WAS LOOKIN FOR U SUNDAY...


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 28 2009, 05:16 PM~12841104
> *Yo Alex, you guys have any chrome 2 ton coils? I'm trying to sit a lil lower than in those pics and I don't think those coils are going to break in anymore.
> *


we can always cut them. on those chrome coils :nosad:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 28 2009, 06:16 PM~12841850
> *SUP ALEX.. YOUR BOY WITH THE LINCOLN THAT U JUMPED AGAINST AT 43RD WAS LOOKIN FOR U SUNDAY...
> *


:0 
which one :dunno: :dunno: 
we can do it next time i go out there.
i was too tired from all that work :yes: 
whats new with you joe? :wave:


----------



## BIGJOE619

I THINK IMMA RE WIRE MY CAR DOES NETO HAVE THAT 9 WIRE IN STOCK


----------



## alex75

we have every thing  
haha let me know because if we dont i will make sure we get it for you.we have some stuff coming in friday so let me know for sure so


----------



## alex75

hey joe remember this.  
















:thumbsdown:


----------



## alex75

hey everyone we have some detailers on our team


----------



## alex75

nice and clean
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619

YUP I SEE THAT JUNK EVERY TIME I OPEN MY TRUNK....


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 28 2009, 06:48 PM~12842274
> *YUP I SEE THAT JUNK EVERY TIME I OPEN MY TRUNK....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that sucks.


----------



## alex75

hey joe heres your car getting cleaned up too :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619

lookin good.....


----------



## alex75

:yes:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP CHUCKY? :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 28 2009, 07:38 PM~12842953
> *WHATS UP CHUCKY? :wave:
> *


 :wave: buddy


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 28 2009, 08:46 PM~12843073
> *:wave: buddy
> *


ARE YOU AT THE SHOP? U GET MY RESPONSE ON THE TEX U SENT ME?


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 28 2009, 06:47 PM~12842256
> *nice and clean
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 28 2009, 07:47 PM~12842256
> *nice and clean
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY CHUCK I THINK WE NEED TO PAINT THE BOTTOM PART CHUCKSTER!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 28 2009, 06:18 PM~12841874
> *we can always cut them. on those chrome coils :nosad:
> *


I already cut two turns off of em  They were 7 turns originally. Is it safer to cut anymore? They're the mach3 from prohopper.


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 28 2009, 06:47 PM~12842256
> *nice and clean
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 29 2009, 08:29 PM~12853980
> *:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD ALEX :biggrin:
> *


K ONDA 82 FLEET! :wave: HOW COME UR NOT POSTIN N THE CLUB SITE?  YA TE GUSTARON LAS NOVELAS EN SAN DIEGO HUH! :biggrin: OR U WANT A BOTTOMS UP SHIRT :thumbsup: OH QUIERES ALGO CON EL ALEX? :scrutinize: YO TE DOY LO K QUIERAS CHIKITA! :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHA FUCKER


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 28 2009, 08:01 PM~12843280
> *LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE
> *


thanks


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 28 2009, 08:03 PM~12843312
> *HEY CHUCK I THINK WE NEED TO PAINT THE BOTTOM PART CHUCKSTER!
> *


i think your right.lets do the whole car though :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 28 2009, 08:29 PM~12843691
> *I already cut two turns off of em  They were 7 turns originally. Is it safer to cut anymore? They're the mach3 from prohopper.
> *


you should drive on them and let them settle in.the car will go down lower but you have to drive it and hit the switch so they can settle in


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 29 2009, 07:29 PM~12853980
> *:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD ALEX :biggrin:
> *


thanks jose.i just need to find a good painter now :yes: 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 29 2009, 09:23 PM~12855470
> * OH QUIERES ALGO CON EL ALEX? :scrutinize:
> 
> dont be hatting
> 
> YO TE DOY LO K QUIERAS CHIKITA! :roflmao:
> 
> fucken cock blocker :twak:
> *




just kiding,no **** around here :nono: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



or is there :scrutinize:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 29 2009, 10:23 PM~12855470
> *K ONDA 82 FLEET! :wave: HOW COME UR NOT POSTIN N THE CLUB SITE?  YA TE GUSTARON LAS NOVELAS EN SAN DIEGO HUH! :biggrin: OR U WANT A BOTTOMS UP SHIRT :thumbsup: OH QUIERES ALGO CON EL ALEX? :scrutinize: YO TE DOY LO K QUIERAS CHIKITA! :roflmao:  :roflmao: HAHA FUCKER
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 29 2009, 09:23 PM~12855470
> *K ONDA 82 FLEET! :wave: HOW COME UR NOT POSTIN N THE CLUB SITE?  YA TE GUSTARON LAS NOVELAS EN SAN DIEGO HUH! :biggrin: OR U WANT A BOTTOMS UP SHIRT :thumbsup: YO QUIEREO ALGO CON TIGO PAPI? : YO TE DOY LO K QUIERAS PAPITO! :roflmao:  :roflmao: HAHA FUCKER
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 30 2009, 11:22 AM~12859082
> *thanks jose.i just need to find a good painter now :yes:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  A GOOD PAINTER IS ALWAYS HARD TO FIND


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 30 2009, 03:58 PM~12860662
> * A GOOD PAINTER IS ALWAYS HARD TO FIND
> *


OOOOOOHHH! THAT SUCKS HAHA


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 30 2009, 07:03 PM~12862653
> *OOOOOOHHH! THAT SUCKS HAHA
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:tongue: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 31 2009, 05:22 PM~12869212
> *:tongue:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP ALEX N DELEGATION C.C.! :wave: SUP CHUCK READY FOR THE SWAP MEET!


----------



## alex75

:|


----------



## alex75

this clean ass 64 came in saturday for some repair work :0


----------



## alex75

i took these and to.shitty pics but damn i will post anyway
this car had 13x7 zeniths and full chrome suspension.skirts too :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

JUST STOPIN BY 2 SHO SUM LUV S.D HOMIEZ! :biggrin: 

FA $HO RIDAZ
STEFEEZY..


----------



## alex75

whats up fasho :wave: 
hows casino?


----------



## alex75

i stopped by my old buddy cisneros house today and found this in his garage
















of course he did the stripping








:0 :0 :0


----------



## alex75

here is some of his work.he was finishing this panel as i pulled up








:cheesy:


----------



## alex75

these were already on the wall








close ups


----------



## alex75

one more











if you need any work done he can hook you up 
srtipping,gold or silver leaf.lettering,flames and all that good stuff
his number is 619-807-2279. ask for manny
tell him you saw his number on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Jan 30 2009, 02:58 PM~12860662-->
> 
> 
> 
> A GOOD PAINTER IS ALWAYS HARD TO FIND
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 07:03 PM~12862653
> *OOOOOOHHH! THAT SUCKS HAHA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-82fleet_@Jan 31 2009, 02:32 PM~12868616
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
whats up everyone :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

thats some nicceeeeeeee pinstriping


----------



## alex75

whats up sidekick :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 3 2009, 12:39 PM~12893888
> *whats up sidekick :wave:
> *


qqvvooo alex75 just her bro in the cccoooolllllldddd


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 17 2008, 06:24 PM~11629088
> *this was from a while back but its a cool picture,so here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


in the house !!!!


----------



## 82fleet

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:wave: :wave: whats up alex


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Feb 3 2009, 03:44 PM~12895985-->
> 
> 
> 
> qqvvooo  alex75 just her  bro in the cccoooolllllldddd
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by individuals [email protected] 3 2009, 06:54 PM~12897999
> *in the house !!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 08:55 PM~12899733
> * TTMFT :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impalaguy1964_@Feb 4 2009, 05:45 AM~12902036
> *:wave:  :wave: whats up alex
> *


whatsup homies


----------



## jojo67

Wat up fellas, do you guys sell motors for hydros??? I'm looking for a black one. I might be in S.D. this weekend, so please pm me if you do sell them. thanks.


----------



## impalaguy1964

TTT


----------



## alex75

pm sent jojo :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 4 2009, 12:57 PM~12904819
> *whatsup homies
> *


nada just cruising by :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 5 2009, 10:42 AM~12914885
> *pm sent jojo :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

:wave: TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:wave: jose


----------



## copapaint

Whats up Alex, Looking Good


----------



## alex75

whats up armando? hows work.are u busy?


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 6 2009, 01:11 PM~12927465
> *:wave: jose
> *


  SUP ALEX'S HOW U GUYS DOIN :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt :wave:


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 9 2009, 11:33 AM~12951067
> *whats up armando? hows work.are u busy?
> *


 Yes been very busy, If its Ok I can post some pics of what in shop, very KOOL stuff :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

yeah.i was waiting for some thew other day


----------



## copapaint

Here are somethings Ive done in the shop, 

This is a 38 cadi I took in this week 








and this is a 39 chevy, I picked it up from Los Angeles








and here it is in the shop








and here is some pics of diffrent stages
















and the motor getting painted to match








and a frame off 66 SS my son and I are doing








and this is a 52 chevy


----------



## alex75

nice 39 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Feb 9 2009, 07:07 PM~12955748-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP ALEX'S HOW U GUYS DOIN :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just here at the shop.tryng to make some more money :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Feb 9 2009, 07:26 PM~12955943
> *ttt  :wave:
> *


hi :biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

> hey joe heres your car getting cleaned up too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> I LIKE THE WAY SOMEBODY MAKES TURY WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> hey joe heres your car getting cleaned up too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> I LIKE THE WAY SOMEBODY MAKES TURY WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha yeah woody he does it once in a while :biggrin:
> hey georgies lincoln is at the shop getting lifted too :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Feb 11 2009, 06:46 PM~12977472
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP CHUCK! :wave:


----------



## alex75

hey buddy.iseen u in the sd cc page. :0 
calm down chuck. :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

i c u


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 11 2009, 11:49 PM~12980412
> *hey buddy.iseen u in the sd cc  page. :0
> calm down chuck. :roflmao:
> *


U KNOW LIKE SOME1 SAID WELL DO IT THE EASY WAY OR THE HARD WAY! :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
no mames chuck 
u better go to the delegation topic or you might get in trouble :0 :twak: :twak: 
haha


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

BOOOOOOHHHHHH! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KABRON

WHAT UP!!!


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Feb 12 2009, 12:08 AM~12980576
> *WHAT UP!!!
> *


WHATS UP KABRON!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 11 2009, 10:52 PM~12980443
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no mames chuck
> u better go to the delegation topic or you might get in trouble :0  :twak:  :twak:
> haha
> *


What up, Alex? I shot you a PM, but, maybe you didn't get it. I was wondering what you did when you painted your trunk? Materials/step/etc.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D+Feb 11 2009, 10:59 PM~12980511-->
> 
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOHHHHHH! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha.im just fucking around :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KABRON_@Feb 11 2009, 11:08 PM~12980576
> *WHAT UP!!!
> *


whatsup benny :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 11 2009, 11:19 PM~12980641
> *What up, Alex? I shot you a PM, but, maybe you didn't get it. I was wondering what you did when you painted your trunk? Materials/step/etc.
> *


hey guero,i got the pm i just been busy at work.
well all you really need to do is clean up the trunk,no oil or dust or any thing like that.then we mask off the back of the car so we get no overspray on the paint of the car.next we paint it with a semigloss or flat black paint,last you mist on some splatter paint from home depot or autozone or whatever place you wish to purchase these products from and thats it :cheesy:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 12 2009, 03:35 PM~12985995
> *hey guero,i got the pm i just been busy at work.
> well all you really need to do is clean up the trunk,no oil or dust or any thing like that.then we mask off the back of the car so we get no overspray on the paint of the car.next we paint it with a semigloss or flat black paint,last you mist on some splatter paint from home depot or autozone or whatever place you wish to purchase these products from and thats it :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:  

I'll get on that this weekend.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Feb 11 2009, 04:52 PM~12976185
> *
> [/quote
> I LIKE THE WAY SOMEBODY MAKES TURY WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey woody,post some pictures of your car with the new patterns


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS TTT :biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 11 2009, 11:41 PM~12980310
> *ha ha yeah woody he does it once in a while :biggrin:
> hey georgies lincoln is at the shop getting lifted too :biggrin:
> *


WHENS IT GOING TO BE READY I WANT TO SEE HIM SERVE TURY :wow:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 12 2009, 04:53 PM~12986158
> *hey woody,post some pictures of your car with the new patterns
> *


POST THEM ON SATURDAY WHATS UP FOR SUNDAY


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Feb 14 2009, 03:35 AM~13000801
> *WHENS IT GOING TO BE READY I WANT TO SEE HIM SERVE TURY :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: 
probly done at the end of next week


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Feb 14 2009, 03:36 AM~13000802
> *POST THEM ON SATURDAY WHATS UP FOR SUNDAY
> *


its saturday,post them pictures  

as for sunday i dont know.i think its gonna rain :dunno: 
are you comming out?









POST THE FUCKEN PICTURES WOODY!!!!!!!


----------



## alex75

hey all you bastards happy valentines day.if you dont have a valentine then that sucks for you.i saw this bum m,ackin on this bummete at the jack in the box this morning :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

hey WOODY,here are some pictures of georgies towncar










its pretty clean. :0 












already got some new chinas :cheesy:


----------



## {TURY619}

uffin: WAZZUP.


----------



## SIDEKICK

:wave:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP GUYS! :wave: K ONDA JOSE WHEN U COMIN 2 SAN DIEGO SO WE CAN VISIT NETOS SHOP? SUP SIDE KICK!


----------



## SCLife

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 14 2009, 03:04 PM~13002991
> *hey all you bastards happy valentines day.if you dont have a valentine then that sucks for you.i saw this bum m,ackin on this bummete at the jack in the box this morning :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 14 2009, 02:04 PM~13002991
> *hey all you bastards happy valentines day.if you dont have a valentine then that sucks for you.i saw this bum m,ackin on this bummete at the jack in the box this morning :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUCK! :barf: :barf: :barf: TALK ABOUT HITTIN ROCK BOTTOM HAHA


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elplebe619

hey you guys got any colorbars at bottomsup??
my homie KABRON told me to ask you
i need a price 
plannin on getting one soon


----------



## alex75

im not sure.i will find out and let you know :biggrin: 




kabron is a ****,dont tell him i told you...



just kidding he is a cool dude :biggrin:


----------



## elplebe619

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 16 2009, 06:05 PM~13020722
> *im not sure.i will find out and let you know :biggrin:
> kabron is a ****,dont tell him i told you...
> just kidding he is a cool dude :biggrin:
> *



orale gracias


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Feb 15 2009, 10:34 PM~13014183
> *WHATS UP GUYS! :wave: K ONDA JOSE WHEN U COMIN 2 SAN DIEGO SO WE CAN VISIT NETOS SHOP? SUP SIDE KICK!
> *


 :wave: qvo bro just here in the cold :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Feb 15 2009, 09:34 PM~13014183
> *WHATS UP GUYS! :wave: K ONDA JOSE WHEN U COMIN 2 SAN DIEGO SO WE CAN VISIT NETOS SHOP? SUP SIDE KICK!
> *


  SUP ABE, HOPEFULLY SOON :biggrin:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 16 2009, 06:05 PM~13020722
> *im not sure.i will find out and let you know :biggrin:
> kabron is a ****,dont tell him i told you...
> just kidding he is a cool dude :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by turyloko_@Feb 14 2009, 09:45 PM~13006255
> *uffin: WAZZUP.
> *


 :wave: whatup fool


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Feb 16 2009, 10:48 PM~13025627
> *:twak:  :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


  



i said i was kidding.


hey, when i saw that you caaught that comment isaid to myself........UH-OH SPAGETTI-OS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 17 2009, 03:59 PM~13031086
> *
> i said i was kidding.
> hey, when i saw that you caaught that comment isaid to myself........UH-OH SPAGETTI-OS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ESE GUEY HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 17 2009, 03:59 PM~13031086
> *
> i said i was kidding.
> hey, when i saw that you caaught that comment isaid to myself........UH-OH SPAGETTI-OS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA FUCKIN CHANGO! WHATS UP FELLAS :wave: HEY JOSE HOW COME U HAVENT POSTED ANYTHING IN THE DELEGATION TOPIC?  K ONDA SPAGETI OS I MEAN BENNY R U GONNA LET ALEX GET AWAY WITH IT? :biggrin:


----------



## copapaint

Whats up Alex, I called the shop But your Bro said you was out, So what you think of the shop stuff?


----------



## alex75

good stuff bro,keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON+Feb 17 2009, 08:16 PM~13034244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ESE GUEY HAHAHAHAHAHA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 08:35 PM~13034492
> * SUP FELLAS :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up jose :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SOUTH.S.D_@Feb 17 2009, 09:29 PM~13035102
> *HAHA FUCKIN CHANGO! WHATS UP FELLAS :wave: HEY JOSE HOW COME U HAVENT POSTED ANYTHING IN THE DELEGATION TOPIC?  K ONDA SPAGETI OS I MEAN BENNY R U GONNA LET ALEX GET AWAY WITH IT? :biggrin:
> *



hey chuck no cages el palo i already got away with it  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 18 2009, 03:09 PM~13041172
> *:biggrin:
> whats up jose :wave:
> hey chuck no cages el palo i already got away with it
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



NAW ILL GT HIM BACK ACABO BIG 3 IS COMING..HA


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

:biggrin: WATS GOOD SD WATS GOING DOWN


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Feb 17 2009, 09:29 PM~13035102
> *HAHA FUCKIN CHANGO! WHATS UP FELLAS :wave: HEY JOSE HOW COME U HAVENT POSTED ANYTHING IN THE DELEGATION TOPIC?  K ONDA SPAGETI OS I MEAN BENNY R U GONNA LET ALEX GET AWAY WITH IT? :biggrin:
> *


POST ALL THE TIME WAT U TALKIN ABOUT   NO TE PONGAS CELOSA :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Feb 18 2009, 06:17 PM~13043471
> *NAW ILL GT HIM BACK ACABO BIG 3 IS COMING..HA
> *


dont open up a can of worms if you cant hang. :rant: 
:nono: 


is your mom and dad gonna let you sleep over :dunno: 




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


waka waka waka! :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Feb 18 2009, 06:18 PM~13043488
> *:biggrin: WATS GOOD SD WATS GOING DOWN
> *


whats up str8 grinding.i think i saw you at the hop sunday.where you the guy with the camera?someone came over and asked if they could videotape my friends towncar.was that you?


oh and i signed up to your website yesterday too,good luck with that :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 18 2009, 06:23 PM~13043556
> *POST ALL THE TIME WAT U TALKIN ABOUT    NO TE PONGAS CELOSA :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 18 2009, 07:00 PM~13044032
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: right back at you


----------



## alex75

we have plenty of parts for sale.anybody need a pro hopper block?


----------



## alex75

hi kiko :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 18 2009, 08:12 PM~13044205
> *we have plenty of parts for sale.anybody need a pro hopper block?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm what u have for sale :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 18 2009, 07:23 PM~13043556
> *POST ALL THE TIME WAT U TALKIN ABOUT    NO TE PONGAS CELOSA :biggrin:
> *


YO NO MIJO-TITO! :roflmao: Y TOO? HEY ALEX I THINK YOU MEAN CAMP OVER! MEMBER ITS A FIELD TRIP AND HE NEEDS TO GET A PARENT PERMISSION SLIP SIGNED


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

K ONDA KIKO :wave:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

:wow:


----------



## kikou-no

ke onda munekita :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 18 2009, 08:18 PM~13044276
> *hi kiko :wave:
> *


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Feb 18 2009, 11:06 PM~13047074
> * HEY ALEX I THINK YOU MEAN CAMP OVER! MEMBER ITS A FIELD TRIP AND HE NEEDS TO GET A PARENT PERMISSION SLIP SIGNED
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
oh my mistake.better buy some hi-c and snack packs for the youngins :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 18 2009, 07:19 PM~13044297
> *pm  what u have  for sale  :biggrin:
> *


we have everything and then some  


and if we dont have it can get it for you.
let me know what you need it will be easier. :cheesy: 
your far away so you gonna have to pay shipping


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Feb 18 2009, 11:10 PM~13047099
> *:wow:
> *


whats up woody :wave: 
hey your big bodys new paint is  
mike did a real nice job.


----------



## alex75

hey woody whats up with this comment you put "TURYLOKO :barf: "



i thought he was your friend :tears: 



:dunno: 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 19 2009, 12:37 PM~13050311
> *we have everything and then some
> and if we dont have it can get it for you.
> let me know what you need it will be easier. :cheesy:
> your far away so you gonna have to pay shipping
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

IM NOT SURE ON THE PM YOU SENT,BUT I WILL FIND OUT AND LET YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 19 2009, 12:35 PM~13050296
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> oh my mistake.better buy some hi-c and snack packs for the youngins :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: marshmallows 2! k onda pinche kiko


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 19 2009, 06:59 PM~13053627
> *IM NOT SURE ON THE PM YOU SENT,BUT I WILL FIND OUT AND LET YOU KNOW :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kikou-no

ke onda mija :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Feb 19 2009, 07:49 PM~13054104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: marshmallows 2! k onda pinche kiko
> *


----------



## alex75

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

heres some pictures of the stuff we have in stock :0 
you need cdonuts we have em








cups deep or regular


----------



## alex75

we have plenty of switch cords








plenty of cylinders








chrome shocks too :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

kiko showing the new mbq coils








we got other coils in stock too


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

thats it for now,but like i said we have whatever you need.
pumps,dumps,pumpheads,hoses,switches,coils,cups,donuts,cylinders,shocks,fittings,slow downs,check valves, and we install everything if you need us to do it for you.we do frame reinforcement,extend a-arms,reinforce differentials,fiberglass quarter panels,we do chrome suspensions too.whatever yoe need also we sell zeniths or if your a cheapskate we sell chinas :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

chucks(aka southsd) regal from delegation san diego on the way to a show


----------



## alex75

neto met up with the owner of rand s hydraulics at the streetlow show in fresno last year








him and neto both agree on little manny being a good worker :uh: 
they said to tell him their regards








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




:0


----------



## SIDEKICK

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

whatup sidekick :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 23 2009, 04:23 PM~13088759
> *whatup sidekick :wave:
> *


sup bro just here :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey i got your pm,i will let you know real soon :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 23 2009, 05:35 PM~13089513
> *hey i got your pm,i will let you know real soon :biggrin:
> *


cool cool gracias


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

ANY OF YALL HOPPIN ANY TIME SOON LET ME KNOW MAKE SHURE TO HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:thumbsdown: 
whatsup str8 grinding :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 23 2009, 02:05 PM~13087902
> *chucks(aka southsd) regal from delegation san diego on the way to a show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: SUP ALEX


----------



## alex75

what up jose


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin: WUZ UP NETO......


----------



## hot wheels

QVO HOMIES!!!!!!


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 23 2009, 03:09 PM~13087942
> *neto met up with the owner of rand s hydraulics at the streetlow show in fresno last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> him and neto both agree on little manny being a good worker :uh:
> they said to tell him their regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :0
> *


HAHAH THAT WAS FUNNY THAT DAY


----------



## SIDEKICK

:wave:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 23 2009, 03:05 PM~13087902
> *chucks(aka southsd) regal from delegation san diego on the way to a show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS CHUCK! :biggrin: THAT LOOKS PRETTY BAD HAHA :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

HEY ALEX TALK BOUT FINGERUP ON A GOOD EMPLOYEE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:TTT :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

a picture i found on layitlow
gonzalo from klique sd at chula vista cruise night-day


----------



## alex75

fresh out of the shop.georgies towncar.singlepump .8 batteries
his name on here is mack 10yearold :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

i see you 6quatro.you missed out last night.
so.....you comming ou sunday with the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

one more of mack









thanks for the pictures str8 grinding :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Feb 24 2009, 11:40 PM~13105241
> *HEY ALEX TALK BOUT FINGERUP ON A GOOD EMPLOYEE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvo alex :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

que hay de nuuevo sidekick


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 25 2009, 07:15 PM~13112456
> *que hay de nuuevo sidekick
> *


nada bro same ol same ol :biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP BOTTOMSUP & FAM  :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 26 2009, 06:51 PM~13122262
> * SUP BOTTOMSUP & FAM   :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP JOZY WOZY :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Feb 26 2009, 06:05 PM~13122381
> *WHATS UP JOZY WOZY :biggrin:
> *


  QUE ONDA MIJO :biggrin: COMO ESTAN POR AYA


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 26 2009, 07:28 PM~13122593
> * QUE ONDA MIJO :biggrin: COMO ESTAN POR AYA
> *


GETTIN READY 4 THE ANTIQUE SWAP MEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
hi


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 25 2009, 01:24 PM~13108744
> *one more of mack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the pictures str8 grinding :biggrin:
> *


ORALE WHATS GOOD HOMIES!!! DEFINATLEY A NICE LOOKIN LINCOLN AND I SAW IT SWINGIN AT 43RD!!! TALK TO U GUYS SOON!!!!


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

QVO HOMIES!! SEE U GUYS AT THE BIG 3!!


----------



## alex75

we are getting ready right now.see you there :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

just loading up the toybox


----------



## kikou-no

ke onda munena es el carro de george :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 25 2009, 12:13 PM~13108656
> *fresh out of the shop.georgies towncar.singlepump .8 batteries
> his name on here is mack 10yearold :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 25 2009, 12:24 PM~13108744
> *one more of mack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the pictures str8 grinding :biggrin:
> *


WATS GOOD HOMIE THANX FOR THE SUPPORT HOLA AT ME WEN U OUT THERE SO WE CAN GET U ON FILM U CAN SAY A FEW WORDS U KNOW WAT I MEAN


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Feb 27 2009, 02:29 PM~13130814
> *WATS GOOD HOMIE THANX FOR THE SUPPORT HOLA AT ME WEN U OUT THERE SO WE CAN GET U ON FILM U CAN SAY A FEW WORDS U KNOW WAT I MEAN
> *


ok you doing a good job so far so keep it up.next time come over and introduce yourself because we dont know who you are so come over and let us know who you are.we are out to the big 3 at qualcomm so peace out ***** we see you maybe this sunday at 43rd or next week. :biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

uffin:


----------



## kikou-no

:biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

hey alex :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey mija,sorry i didnt answer you r call i was getting fucked up at the big3


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvoo alex :wave:


----------



## loquehay

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 26 2009, 05:50 PM~12821385
> *some new pictures for you guys.
> another satisfied customer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said earlier we do clean work :0
> *


How much for a set-up like the 66?
Are you guys gonna be doing any Tax Return Specials!!!!


----------



## alex75

yes.bring us your tax return and we will lift your car :biggrin: 




call the shop after 2 and ask for neto.he will take care of you.tell him you saw us on layitlow.



619-466-6388


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW+Feb 28 2009, 08:32 PM~13141562-->
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 11:48 PM~13150672
> *hey alex :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Mar 2 2009, 02:50 PM~13155736
> *qvoo alex :wave:
> *



whatsup foo's


----------



## alex75

here are some pictures from tuesday nights hop 2-24-09
mack 10s towncar









big joe's cadillac









woody from majestics aka thoughtuknew


----------



## alex75

some more pictures of getting ready for the big 3 at qualcomm stadium.


----------



## alex75

the detailers getting the cars ready
















my sons little truck i made him and my car in the backround


----------



## alex75

jojo was out there gaurding the cars and getting fucked up









we had my lincoln,abe jrs 37(southsd), and netos 66(netobottomsup) in our line up,and also the little wagon
:0 









heres a closeup of the wagon it was our display for the weekend and also our music was playing out of it too


----------



## alex75

hi everyone


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 2 2009, 05:46 PM~13156762
> *jojo was out there gaurding the cars and getting fucked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had my lincoln,abe jrs 37(southsd), and netos 66(netobottomsup) in our line up,and also the little wagon
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a closeup of the wagon it was our display for the weekend and also our music was playing out of it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ClownTown661




----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

ALL YA MAKE SHURE TO CHECK OUT MY SITE IF U HAVENT AND SIGN UP ITS BEEN 2MONTHS AND MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Feb 27 2009, 01:14 PM~13130236
> *ke onda munena es el carro de george  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ClownTown661_@Mar 3 2009, 12:01 AM~13162160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah nicks old regal.iheard you were gonna resell it. :dunno: :dunno: 



real nice car you got a deal too :yessad:


----------



## alex75

some more pictures from the big 3 at qualcomm stadium.aberhams 37 4 door next to a 37 2 door :0 :0 :0 

































soryy i think some came out a little blury,but hey i was all fawked up  


THAT SUCKS!!!!


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

HEY GUY ALL THE PICTURES R FUCKED UP BUT ITS K :thumbsup: HEY BUT WE WERE ALL FUCKED UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK

:0 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Mar 3 2009, 11:48 PM~13174501
> *HEY GUY ALL THE PICTURES R FUCKED UP BUT ITS K :thumbsup: HEY BUT WE WERE ALL FUCKED UP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 4 2009, 05:18 AM~13175094
> *:0  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvvoollleeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS, WATS KRACKIN


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 25 2009, 03:24 PM~13108744
> *one more of mack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the pictures str8 grinding :biggrin:
> *


vary nice lock up


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Mar 5 2009, 06:38 PM~13195544-->
> 
> 
> 
> qvvoollleeeeee  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-82fleet_@Mar 5 2009, 07:30 PM~13196106
> * SUP FELLAS, WATS KRACKIN
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 6 2009, 02:28 PM~13202673
> *
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## porterhouse

good job guys :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

thanks porter.whats up homey :wave:


----------



## porterhouse

THATS THAT BOTTOM UP WAY AND ST8 GAME WAY CLEAN


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 5 2009, 08:30 PM~13196106
> * SUP FELLAS, WATS KRACKIN
> *


K ONDA JOSE :wave:I TOLD YOU IN 79BROUGHAM TO COME DOWN FOR THE SWAP MEET YOU GUYS MIST OUT ON A GOOD PEDA :biggrin: NEXT YEAR HOMIE


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Mar 7 2009, 09:47 PM~13213810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS THAT BOTTOM UP WAY AND ST8 GAME WAY  CLEAN
> *


 :0 
damn porter i forgot you have 3 squares.looking good :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

i stopped by cisneros house yesterday and he was stripping a car from la.i saw this test panel on the wall :0 









closer


----------



## alex75

very nice


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Mar 8 2009, 11:09 PM~13221864
> *K ONDA JOSE :wave:I TOLD YOU IN 79BROUGHAM TO COME DOWN FOR THE SWAP MEET YOU GUYS MIST OUT ON A GOOD PEDA :biggrin: NEXT YEAR HOMIE
> *


 :0 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 3 2009, 11:11 AM~13165511
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

whats new sidekick


----------



## alex75

ttt


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Aug 21 2007, 10:54 PM~8613557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Mar 8 2009, 10:09 PM~13221864
> *K ONDA JOSE :wave:I TOLD YOU IN 79BROUGHAM TO COME DOWN FOR THE SWAP MEET YOU GUYS MIST OUT ON A GOOD PEDA :biggrin: NEXT YEAR HOMIE
> *


  SUP CHUCK :biggrin: NEXT YR HOMIE  HOPEFULLY WILL SEE U GUYS SOON IN THE BIG SD


----------



## alex75

:0


----------



## copapaint

What up Homies


----------



## 82fleet

SUP ALEX :wave:


----------



## Fonzoh

:uh: neto got any accumax solanoids on deck ? I need 3 and 2 connectors


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by copapaint+Mar 12 2009, 02:00 PM~13261942-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Homies
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-82fleet_@Mar 12 2009, 03:31 PM~13262686
> * SUP ALEX :wave:
> *



was up ****** :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Mar 12 2009, 09:20 PM~13266562
> *  :uh: neto got any accumax solanoids on deck ? I need 3 and 2 connectors
> *


hey blazen 89 call the shop after 2 todat.neto will be in.isaw some silenoids yesterday but i dont know if they are sold to someone else :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 13 2009, 01:21 PM~13271540
> *hey blazen 89 call the shop  after 2 todat.neto will be in.isaw some silenoids yesterday but i dont know if they are sold to someone else :biggrin:
> *


QVO HOMIE! YEAH CISNEROS HOOKED ONE OF MY CLUB BROTHERS FROM L.A. IT CAME OUT FIRME!! I WAS BY TH SHOP TUESDAY BUT THAT SHIT ISNT WHEELCHAIR ACCESIBLE! HAHAHAHAH! JUS FUXING WIT U GUYS!!! YEAH I SHOULD BE TAKEN THE CUTTY OUT THERE ONCE I GET HER PRESENTABLE AGAIN!!! SEE U HOMIES SOON!! KEEP DOING UR THANG HOMIES!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 11 2009, 09:16 PM~13254779
> * SUP CHUCK :biggrin: NEXT YR HOMIE  HOPEFULLY WILL SEE U GUYS SOON IN THE BIG SD
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 10 2009, 04:43 PM~13239416
> *whats new sidekick
> *


nada same ol same ol :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece

:wave:


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## alex75

whats up everyone i made a topic about how we need a new place to go sundays.click the link below.th cops said they will tow anyone at 43rd next sunday.i dont know if its true but hey they warned us so lets make a new place happen


----------



## alex75

whats up everyone i made a topic about how we need a new place to go sundays.click the link below.th cops said they will tow anyone at 43rd next sunday.i dont know if its true but hey they warned us so lets make a new place happen  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=465030&hl=


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP CHUCK! :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Mar 16 2009, 11:26 PM~13302216
> *WHATS UP CHUCK! :wave:
> *


hi


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt :wave:


----------



## alex75

whatsup layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## porterhouse

A REAL GOOD TIME ON GOOD SUNDAY!! STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC


----------



## porterhouse

INDOOR SHOW N SAN DEIGO PUTTIN OUT THERE


----------



## alex75

lookin real good porter.so do you guys have a date for this years picnic?


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lue4PZg8lqs THANKS ALEX HERE U GO FOR U TO ENJOY


----------



## alex75

good looking out louie and carlos.that a good video :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

whatup carlos.i cant stop looking at the video :biggrin: 
i will try to get you the other footage by tommorow


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Mar 24 2009, 10:28 AM~13374113
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lue4PZg8lqs    THANKS ALEX HERE U GO FOR U TO  ENJOY
> *


 :0 ESTAS CABRON ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## neto64

alex is so damn cool :biggrin:


----------



## copapaint

What up San Diego :wave: :wave:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 24 2009, 11:35 AM~13374852
> *good looking out louie and carlos.that a good video :biggrin:
> *


its all good homie im glad u like it :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 24 2009, 12:58 PM~13375588
> *:0 ESTAS CABRON ALEX :biggrin:
> *


im just trying to be cool like you guys :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 25 2009, 12:33 PM~13386594
> *im just trying to be cool like you guys :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SUP HOMIE


----------



## alex75

whats up jose :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 27 2007, 08:05 PM~8190515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottoms Up whats happenin!!
> *


dam i love this car.


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 24 2009, 01:58 PM~13375588
> *:0 ESTAS CABRON ALEX :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 25 2009, 02:59 PM~13388021
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hi sidekick


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by copapaint+Mar 24 2009, 02:08 PM~13376263-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up San Diego :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FIRME80_@Mar 24 2009, 08:57 PM~13381193
> *T  T  T
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 25 2009, 02:44 PM~13387877
> *whats up jose :wave:
> *


  AQUI NOMAS HOMIE JUS SCOPIN OUT LIL, WATS NEW DOWN THEIR, TELL NETO TO BUST OUT WITH THE BLACK LINC :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

he wont listen to me :happysad:


----------



## alex75

heres a picture from a caravan i went to last saturday


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
sup fellas.


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 25 2009, 05:57 PM~13389184
> *:biggrin: hi sidekick
> *


qvo alex how u doin bro


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Mar 26 2009, 01:35 PM~13398399
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> sup fellas.
> *


hey carrot,where you been?


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 26 2009, 02:38 PM~13398908
> *qvo  alex  how u doin bro
> *


im great.how about you


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 26 2009, 04:23 PM~13399315
> *im great.how about you
> *


ok just waitng for the good weather here :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Mar 24 2009, 12:28 PM~13374113
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lue4PZg8lqs    THANKS ALEX HERE U GO FOR U TO  ENJOY
> *


ORALE, LOOKIN GOOD ALEX!!!! SHIT I CANT WAIT TO HAVE MY RIDA OUT THERE!!  SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!!!


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 26 2009, 01:13 PM~13398204
> *heres a picture from a caravan i went to last saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LOOKS GD ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 27 2009, 07:35 AM~13406252
> *ok  just waitng  for  the good weather here  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



ok.cool


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Mar 27 2009, 07:41 AM~13406307
> *ORALE, LOOKIN GOOD ALEX!!!! SHIT I CANT WAIT TO HAVE MY RIDA OUT THERE!!   SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!!!
> *


thanks homie.

come over when your ready


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 27 2009, 08:32 AM~13406795
> *:0 LOOKS GD ALEX :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 27 2009, 09:52 AM~13406980
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ok.cool
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece

:wave:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 26 2009, 03:13 PM~13398204
> *heres a picture from a caravan i went to last saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE NETO RIDING SHOTGUN!! HAHA!! :biggrin: SHIT TELL HIM TO BRING OUT THE OTHER LINCOLN! HAHAHAH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Mar 27 2009, 10:44 AM~13407862-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-619sick duece_@Mar 27 2009, 10:46 AM~13407883
> *:wave:
> *



hi


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Mar 27 2009, 10:47 AM~13407891
> *LOOKS LIKE NETO RIDING SHOTGUN!! HAHA!! :biggrin: SHIT TELL HIM TO BRING OUT THE OTHER LINCOLN! HAHAHAH!!! :biggrin:
> *



nah its my homie louie.


he says he's too busy to bring out his lincoln :0 


that mofo has lots of cars waiting on him right now :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

YEO IS NETO TRAY LA CARA DE ZAPO INCHADO :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Mar 27 2009, 11:47 AM~13407891
> *LOOKS LIKE NETO RIDING SHOTGUN!! HAHA!! :biggrin: SHIT TELL HIM TO BRING OUT THE OTHER LINCOLN! HAHAHAH!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kikou-no

HEY MUNEKITA KE ONDA  



> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 26 2009, 02:13 PM~13398204
> *heres a picture from a caravan i went to last saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 26 2009, 02:13 PM~13398204
> *heres a picture from a caravan i went to last saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## copapaint

Hey whats up Homie, :wave: Looking good in your Lincoln.  
Here is a pic of the 39, I did some painting lastnite


----------



## alex75

no mames kiko. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Mar 28 2009, 09:03 AM~13415738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey whats up Homie, :wave: Looking good in your Lincoln.
> Here is a pic of the 39, I did some painting lastnite
> *


damn armando.looks nice. :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Mar 27 2009, 08:53 PM~13412791
> *HEY MUNEKITA KE ONDA
> *


que pedo puto,que pedo


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 28 2009, 11:48 AM~13416300
> *damn armando.looks nice. :biggrin:
> *


I LEARNED FROM THE BEST :biggrin: Abe Sr.


----------



## alex75

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 90linc619

you guys do some clean work and do you guys still sell zeniths and how much


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 26 2009, 02:13 PM~13398204
> *heres a picture from a caravan i went to last saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats tight


----------



## copapaint

Heres one of it outside


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 29 2009, 03:18 PM~13424105
> *:0 thats tight
> *


 :cheesy: qvoo rick


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvoo alex :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 90linc619_@Mar 28 2009, 06:13 PM~13419114
> *you guys do some clean work and do you guys still sell zeniths and how much
> *


yes we do call the shop to let us know how you want them,all chrome,powdercoat,gold or whatever you need


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Mar 29 2009, 05:52 PM~13425652
> *Heres one of it outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

:0


----------



## alex75

to the top


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no+Mar 27 2009, 08:51 PM~13412764-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEO IS NETO TRAY LA CARA DE ZAPO INCHADO :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you gonna get in trouble for that one puto :0
> :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ricks-94 [email protected] 29 2009, 02:18 PM~13424105
> *:0 thats tight
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Mar 29 2009, 05:57 PM~13425704
> *qvoo alex  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

TTT FOR THE HOMIES WATS GOOD FELLAZ


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt  :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

good morning everyone :wave:


----------



## alex75

I SAID WHATS UP MOTHAFUKKAS


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 1 2009, 07:49 PM~13460133
> *I SAID WHATS UP MOTHAFUKKAS
> *


 :angry: SUP FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


hi jose :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

tttt :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 3 2009, 10:13 AM~13475433
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hi jose :wave:
> *


  SUP ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## copapaint

:wave: Here is some more stuff alex


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 3 2009, 09:43 PM~13480390
> * SUP ALEX  :biggrin:
> *


same as always.nothing over here just work and drink,work and drink.


----------



## alex75

looking good armando.hey abe sr just paintede his oldie.i will try and post some pictures when hes done putting it back together :biggrin:


----------



## SD CUTLASS

SUP ALEX .:wave: IT'S ME MEMO. HOW'S THE SHOP DOING?


----------



## alex75

whats up memo?or should i say nemo?thats what will calls you.
the shop is pretty busy right now.it seems like the fucked up economy is good for buisness?

whats up with your pit


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Mar 28 2009, 10:03 AM~13415738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey whats up Homie, :wave: Looking good in your Lincoln.
> Here is a pic of the 39, I did some painting lastnite
> *


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

:wave: :wave:WHATS GOOD FELLAZ


----------



## SD CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 4 2009, 03:50 PM~13483892
> *whats up memo?or should i say nemo?thats what will calls you.
> the shop is pretty busy right now.it seems like the fucked up economy is good for buisness?
> 
> whats up with your pit
> *


YOU MEAN MY MINATURE HOSRE








HE'S DOING FINE


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt :wave:


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 4 2009, 03:21 PM~13483792
> *looking good armando.hey abe sr just paintede his oldie.i will try and post some pictures when hes done putting it back together :biggrin:
> *


Yes Please, I would like that, What color did he paint it?

Thanks Big Whit 64


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Apr 4 2009, 04:52 PM~13484451
> *YOU MEAN MY MINATURE HOSRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE'S DOING FINE
> *



what the fuck is a HOSRE?   



you mean horse?

:biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 6 2009, 01:40 PM~13498360
> *what the fuck is a HOSRE?
> you mean horse?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


horse/hosre....tomaTO/tomaTOE


----------



## alex75

haha fucken nemo cant spell  

just fucken with you memo.


nice doggie :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Apr 4 2009, 03:46 PM~13484159
> *  :wave:  :wave:WHATS GOOD FELLAZ
> *




whats up carlos :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Apr 5 2009, 06:13 PM~13491241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi
> <!--QuoteBegin-copapaint_@Apr 6 2009, 06:28 AM~13494729
> *Yes Please, I  would like that, What color did he paint it?
> 
> *


its blue.i went to abe jrs house saturday and saw it.it looks good :0


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

whats up jaime? :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

i see you louie


----------



## SD CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 6 2009, 02:56 PM~13498564
> *haha fucken nemo cant spell
> 
> just fucken with you memo.
> nice doggie :biggrin:
> *


FUCKEN COMPUTER CAN'T SPELL FOR SHIT. OR MAYBE IT WAS THE SIX PACK I HAD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet




----------



## KABRON

WUT UP EVERYONE


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

GET UR COPY OF OUR NEW DVD AT BOTTOMS UP NOW HURRY THEY WILL SELL OUT SO GET UR COPY NOW!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Apr 7 2009, 08:28 PM~13513123
> *FUCKEN COMPUTER CAN'T SPELL FOR SHIT. OR MAYBE IT WAS THE SIX PACK I HAD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
no mames nemo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Apr 7 2009, 09:55 PM~13514255
> *WUT UP EVERYONE
> *


hi kabron :wave:


----------



## alex75

a couple of big bodies at the shop









a new victim :0


----------



## 82fleet

SUP ALEX, QUE AYE DE NUEVO :biggrin:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 8 2009, 06:17 PM~13521891
> *a couple of big bodies at the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a new victim :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOS IS THE NEW VICTIM?


----------



## alex75

no se


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 8 2009, 06:37 PM~13522774
> * SUP ALEX, QUE AYE DE NUEVO :biggrin:
> *




nothing much just trying to get all the cars out of the shop.neto has alot of work :0 
whats new with you?
you done anything else to your car?


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

WATS GOOD ALEX ANYTHING NEW :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## porterhouse

:nicoderm:


----------



## SD CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 8 2009, 12:11 PM~13518464
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> no mames nemo :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY ALEX GOT ANYMORE OF THOSE CHARGER HITCH COVERS YOU WERE MAKING? :biggrin:


----------



## copapaint

its blue.i went to abe jrs house saturday and saw it.it looks good :0
[/quote]
Is this his same Bomb he had from back in the day?? Pics want to see Pics


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Apr 11 2009, 05:48 PM~13548978
> *HEY ALEX GOT ANYMORE OF THOSE CHARGER HITCH COVERS YOU WERE MAKING? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

:wave: sup ******


----------



## SD CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 13 2009, 07:43 AM~13559785
> *:yes:
> *


GOOD I'M GONNA NEED ONE. SCHEDULE COMES OUT ON TUESDAY @4


----------



## KABRON

SUP CHUCK


----------



## alex75

hi benny.iheard you got a new car :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 14 2009, 02:14 PM~13574657
> *hi benny.iheard you got a new car :biggrin:
> *


 U HEARD RIGHT..BUT LETS KEEP HER CONFIDENTIAL...HAHA


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Apr 14 2009, 08:49 PM~13579961
> *U HEARD RIGHT..BUT LETS KEEP HER CONFIDENTIAL...HAHA
> *


 :dunno: SUP BENNY


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 14 2009, 09:52 PM~13579981
> *:dunno: SUP BENNY
> *


SUP RICH


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Apr 14 2009, 08:49 PM~13579961
> *U HEARD RIGHT..BUT LETS KEEP HER CONFIDENTIAL...HAHA
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 14 2009, 10:03 PM~13580074
> *:0  :0
> *


SUP JOSE


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS+Apr 13 2009, 07:25 PM~13566876-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD I'M GONNA NEED ONE. SCHEDULE COMES OUT ON TUESDAY @4
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got that ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 08:39 PM~13579837
> * SUP FELLAS :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 08:49 PM~13579961
> *U HEARD RIGHT..BUT LETS KEEP HER CONFIDENTIAL...HAHA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DELEGATION [email protected] 14 2009, 08:52 PM~13579981
> *:dunno: SUP BENNY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: top secret :banghead:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 09:03 PM~13580074
> *:0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Apr 15 2009, 06:05 AM~13581841
> *ttt  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## alex75

hey benny i wont tell that its a __________ :0


----------



## alex75

hey nemo,like this?
























:dunno:


----------



## alex75

i have a few :biggrin: call me so i can save you one or two or three
i have some chrome and some brushed with stripes and clear coated.
also making SD ones too
























:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

WATS GOOD FELLAZ Q-VO ALEX :wave: :wave:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 15 2009, 12:51 PM~13584587
> *hey benny i wont tell that its a __________ :0
> *


 WUT U SAY ALEX, SHOULD WE TEASE THEM A BIT...HA


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Apr 15 2009, 11:32 PM~13591609
> *WUT U SAY ALEX, SHOULD WE TEASE THEM A BIT...HA
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Apr 15 2009, 10:32 PM~13591609
> *WUT U SAY ALEX, SHOULD WE TEASE THEM A BIT...HA
> *




:dunno: if you want to


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 16 2009, 02:04 PM~13596278
> *:dunno: if you want to
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 16 2009, 02:04 PM~13596278
> *:dunno: if you want to
> *


naw


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Apr 16 2009, 07:59 PM~13600150
> *naw
> *


what kind of car :biggrin:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 16 2009, 08:04 PM~13600216
> *what  kind of  car  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY DUDE WE KEEPING IT CONFIDENTIAL TILL SHE READY TO COME OUT...


----------



## KABRON

:biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Apr 16 2009, 08:11 PM~13600312
> *SORRY DUDE WE KEEPING IT CONFIDENTIAL TILL SHE READY TO COME OUT...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Apr 16 2009, 07:11 PM~13600312
> *SORRY DUDE WE KEEPING IT CONFIDENTIAL TILL SHE READY TO COME OUT...
> *



you cock tease


----------



## kikou-no

hi muneka :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet




----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 17 2009, 11:27 AM~13606349
> *you cock tease
> *


ATLEAST U KNOW... :h5:


----------



## laid back in a lac




----------



## SD CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 15 2009, 04:33 PM~13586860
> *hey nemo,like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


HELL YEA I LIKE THAT SHIT. JUST PM ME A PRICE.


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75+Apr 17 2009, 11:27 AM~13606349-->
> 
> 
> 
> you cock tease
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 08:45 PM~13611133
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KABRON_@Apr 17 2009, 10:10 PM~13611810
> *ATLEAST U KNOW... :h5:
> *


qqvooooooooooooo :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Apr 18 2009, 07:26 PM~13618174
> *HELL YEA I LIKE THAT SHIT. JUST PM ME A PRICE.
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Apr 17 2009, 06:47 PM~13610610
> *hi muneka :biggrin:
> *



hi putillo :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Apr 17 2009, 09:10 PM~13611810
> *ATLEAST U KNOW... :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: 

haha you have me laughing at the high five.pinche mamon :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy+Apr 16 2009, 05:43 PM~13599238-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 09:10 PM~13611810
> *ATLEAST U KNOW... :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by laid back in a [email protected] 17 2009, 09:15 PM~13611842
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SD [email protected] 18 2009, 07:26 PM~13618174
> *HELL YEA I LIKE THAT SHIT. JUST PM ME A PRICE.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 03:40 PM~13634084
> * TTMFT :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Apr 21 2009, 07:51 AM~13641305
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *



hi everyone :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 AM~13641973
> *hi everyone :wave:
> *


QVO alex how u doin bro


----------



## alex75

im good,thanks.i hate to sound like the weather reporter too but its like 95 degrees or more out here.hot as fuck


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 21 2009, 11:36 AM~13643506
> *im good,thanks.i hate to sound like the weather reporter too but its like 95 degrees or more out here.hot as fuck
> *


true  

You guys still at the shop around 6 pm or so? Going to be at work till 5 today.


----------



## alex75

yes well be here guero.come over so we can get your stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 21 2009, 03:10 PM~13645959
> *yes well be here guero.come over so we can get your stuff :biggrin:
> *


It's on.


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 21 2009, 12:36 PM~13643506
> *im good,thanks.i hate to sound like the weather reporter too but its like 95 degrees or more out here.hot as fuck
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: better than 50 over here :biggrin:


----------



## alex75




----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 21 2009, 09:59 AM~13641957
> *:biggrin:
> 
> haha you have me laughing at the high five.pinche mamon :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## 82fleet

SUP SD :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

hi sidekick and jose


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 23 2009, 03:00 PM~13669620
> *hi sidekick and jose
> *


whats up alex!! my trunk is looking pretty bare without any batteries.


----------



## alex75

you should buy some....oh wait you already did.
:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 23 2009, 04:00 PM~13669620
> *hi sidekick and jose
> *


qvo alex how u doin


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 24 2009, 01:42 PM~13680108
> *you should buy some....oh wait you already did.
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks big dog. ill be hitting you guys up within the next few weeks for the other two.... damn rent. :banghead:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 71chevy

whats up neto , homeboy tear up my car yet. i told him to take it to you if he has any problems . this is lamonte sold the purple impala


----------



## alex75

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 27 2009, 03:41 PM~13706171
> *to the top :biggrin:
> *


 WASSUUUUPPPP BIG DAWG WUTZ UP ALEX


----------



## alex75

whats up carlos.
same shit over here like always.
whats the plan for the next video


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP CHUCK! :wave: K ONDA JOSE WHATS UP WITH YOU GUYS UP NORTH?


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvoo homies :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Apr 28 2009, 07:07 PM~13721918
> *WHATS UP CHUCK! :wave: K ONDA JOSE WHATS UP WITH YOU GUYS UP NORTH?
> *



hi buddy


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Apr 28 2009, 07:07 PM~13721918
> *WHATS UP CHUCK! :wave: K ONDA JOSE WHATS UP WITH YOU GUYS UP NORTH?
> *


  SUP ABE, JUS HERE CHILLIN HOMIE, WATS NEW WITH SD :biggrin: Q-VO ALEX


----------



## alex75

whats up jose :wave: 

when you guys comming to san diego?


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 29 2009, 03:12 PM~13732951
> *whats up jose :wave:
> 
> when you guys comming to san diego?
> *


  HOPEFULLY FOR THE INDOOR SHOW :dunno:


----------



## alex75

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 30 2009, 11:36 AM~13743931
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:uh: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

here is some new pictures. :biggrin: 
this car is real nice.it belongs to zack.here it is at my house a few weeks ago.nick was driving it,he took it to the majestics picnic and stopped by to say hi  
all stock suspension











fuck that time to get this bitch lifted
here it is at the shop.


----------



## alex75

ok here it is after
































sorry i have no pictures of the setup right now but i will get some later.real clean,whammy pump 4 batteries,painted rack to match the car.looks real nice.by the way big mike built this car,we just did the cut outs and all the hard work :biggrin: 
hahaha just kidding but for real big mike did this car for his friend zack,we just helped out a little :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

we had a bucnch of impalas here about a week ago :0


----------



## alex75

this 64 impala came in looking like this afew weeks ago looking like this.


----------



## alex75

the setup went from this









to this :0


----------



## alex75

the car needed all the trim.it went from this


















to this... :0 :0


----------



## alex75

heres some more.oh the car is armandos from aztlan cc san diego


----------



## alex75

heres another impala from aztlan cc.
the car was already lifted we just did some repairs and improvements,repair-rebuild the pumps,new plumbing,new drive shaft,bigger cylinders in back,power balls and stereo upgrades and other stuff :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

here some pictures of the setup i forgot to take before pictures but here is the after.we also put gold stereo end on the cables  
















hers a good picture with the new top off :0


----------



## alex75

heres some more of the same car


----------



## alex75

another impala.this one came in for new bushings,a brake job and tighten all the fittings.


----------



## alex75

heres a close up of some welding on a a-arm


----------



## alex75

time for a side by side comparison.here is a customers cadillac with a reinforced rear end









next a picture of the cars side by side on the lifts.neto is cutting the patters for the new one









another picture of the new one getting started


----------



## alex75

making the templates for the back side,the part you see from behind










both plates installed and fully welded


----------



## alex75

making the patterns for the inside









the part you dont see












here it is both sides fully welded


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

LOOKING GOOD ALEX U GUYS GETTIN DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

heres that rear end after some black paint


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@May 5 2009, 11:56 AM~13792761
> *LOOKING GOOD ALEX U GUYS GETTIN DOWN  :biggrin:
> *


thanks carlos. :biggrin: 

so you gonna let me get a preview of the new dvd' or what :dunno:


----------



## alex75

heres some more of the work we did on that car


















what a difference a little paint makes


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 5 2009, 01:01 PM~13792819
> *thanks carlos. :biggrin:
> 
> so you gonna let me get a preview of the new dvd' or what :dunno:
> *




DONT TRIP AS SOON AS WE GOT SOMETHIN WE ACTUALLY BEEN HAVING OLOT OF COMPUTER PROBLEMS BUT LIL BY LIL IM EDITING IT SO HOPEFULLY I ET MY COMPUTER UP ANDRUNING SOON


----------



## alex75

full shop










heres a cool picture :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@May 5 2009, 12:07 PM~13792895
> *DONT TRIP AS SOON AS WE GOT SOMETHIN WE ACTUALLY BEEN HAVING OLOT OF COMPUTER PROBLEMS BUT LIL BY LIL IM EDITING IT SO HOPEFULLY I ET MY COMPUTER UP ANDRUNING SOON
> *


ok :biggrin: 
hey if you need some help with the computer let me know,we have dexter on our team


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

OHH OK I NEED A DISC DRIVE


----------



## alex75

heres another fine example of what NOT to do
home made cups :roflmao: :roflmao: 









this is how they mounted the cylinders :happysad: 









look at the little piece of shit bolt,its all bent


----------



## alex75

next time use these,powerballs :biggrin: 








it looks better


----------



## alex75

hey carlos call me so i can put you in touch with my computer guy


----------



## alex75

heres a couple of big body cadillacs


----------



## alex75

hers another clean setup :biggrin: 
this is how we like to work.clean work is all we do.this is a basic street car.nice and clean


----------



## alex75

this ones not so basic.
4 chrome pumps with some anodizing,square dump,steel braided return lines,chrome battery hold down bars,acorn nuts on the batteries,colored cable with chrome ends and 14 batteries :0 :0 


























that setup is in this car


----------



## alex75

:cheesy:


----------



## copapaint

Whats Up Homies :wave: Nice work


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 5 2009, 12:41 PM~13793273
> *this ones not so basic.
> 4 chrome pumps with some anodizing,square dump,steel braided return lines,chrome battery hold down bars,acorn nuts on the batteries,colored cable with chrome ends and 14 batteries :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that setup is in this car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE, HOW IS GOIN ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sd sure love them sum lincs


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
yes we do.they ride so nice


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by copapaint+May 6 2009, 06:06 AM~13800966-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Up Homies :wave:  Nice work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up armando :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-82fleet_@May 6 2009, 11:41 AM~13804797
> * NICE, HOW IS GOIN ALEX :biggrin:
> *



good :biggrin: 

yeah that lincoln is one of my favorites.everytime it comes back i take more pictures.it seems like kregg is always adding something to that car :0


----------



## KABRON

WUTS UP PEOPLE!


----------



## alex75

whats up benny :wave: 
have you started to work on your new project? :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:wave:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 7 2009, 09:53 AM~13814862
> *whats up benny :wave:
> have you started to work on your new project? :0
> *


THIS WEEKEND I WANNA TAKE IT APART..U KNOW OF ANY GOOD MACHINE SHOP TO TAKE THE ENGINE TOO?


----------



## impalaguy1964

hey benny let me know i got some free time sunday if you need any help :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 7 2009, 06:24 PM~13820413
> *:wave:
> *



hey guy you redoing your car?
or just the roof?
:0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@May 7 2009, 10:22 PM~13823212
> *THIS WEEKEND I WANNA TAKE IT APART..U KNOW OF ANY GOOD MACHINE SHOP TO TAKE THE ENGINE TOO?
> *



when you take it apart make sure you keep all the nuts and bolts together and mark them because when you put it back togethewr you might not remember where everythig goes  
it happened to me once(the rag)
but then again you can always go look a ________s car and figure it out :0 

no i dont know a place for your motor but you should ask our friend_________ because im sure he sent his too :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@May 8 2009, 04:41 AM~13824251
> *hey benny let me know i got some free time sunday if you need any help :biggrin:
> *




fuck yeah wahat a pal :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

ita hard to find someone willing to help nowadays  
better take advantage benny :biggrin: 


cause i sure dont want to help :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


just kidding


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@May 8 2009, 05:41 AM~13824251
> *hey benny let me know i got some free time sunday if you need any help :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURES BUDDY. NEXT WEEKEND AGAIN...


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 8 2009, 11:26 AM~13827091
> *when you take it apart make sure you keep all the nuts and bolts together and mark them because when you put it back togethewr you might not remember where everythig goes
> it happened to me once(the rag)
> but then again you can always go look a ________s car and figure it out :0
> 
> no i dont know a place for your motor but you should ask our friend_________ because im sure he sent his too :cheesy:
> *


SIMON LIMON, THANKS FOR THE TIP..


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP GUYS :wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 8 2009, 11:22 AM~13827055
> *hey guy you redoing your car?
> or just the roof?
> :0
> *


re-did alot on it...


----------



## alex75

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@May 9 2009, 03:30 PM~13838392
> *SIMON LIMON, THANKS FOR THE TIP..
> *



top secret stuff huh benny :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 10 2009, 06:33 PM~13846873
> *WHATS UP GUYS :wave:
> *



hi chuck.got your mesage yesterday.thanks buddy :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 10 2009, 11:56 PM~13849101
> *hi chuck.got your mesage yesterday.thanks buddy :biggrin:
> *


DENADA BRO! NOW YOURE NOT GOING TO SLEEP AT NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP ALEX HOW'S EVERYTHING HOMIE. QUE ONDAS ABE :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 11 2009, 08:59 PM~13858158
> * SUP ALEX HOW'S EVERYTHING HOMIE. QUE ONDAS ABE :biggrin:
> *


NOTHIN JUST HERE CATCHIN UP WITH THE GOSSIP :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 11 2009, 07:59 PM~13858158
> * SUP ALEX HOW'S EVERYTHING HOMIE. QUE ONDAS ABE :biggrin:
> *



everything good over here.just added a baby girl to the family over the weekend  

whats up with you


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 11 2009, 07:09 PM~13857363
> *DENADA BRO! NOW YOURE NOT GOING TO SLEEP AT NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


i never sleep


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 11 2009, 08:16 PM~13858358
> *NOTHIN JUST HERE CATCHIN UP WITH THE GOSSIP :biggrin:
> *



:angry: 
aint no gossip on this page mafucka :no: 



or is there  


haha



no theres not.were mexicans so on this page we call it chisme :happysad:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 12 2009, 12:56 AM~13860107
> *:angry:
> aint no gossip on this page mafucka :no:
> or is there
> haha
> no theres not.were mexicans so on this page we call it chisme :happysad:
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOH! EXCUSE THE PINCHE FUCK OUT OF ME! CHALE :thumbsdown: chisme huh? so you just had a baby, n r u still marrying jose? :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 11 2009, 11:53 PM~13860097
> *everything good over here.just added a baby girl to the family over the weekend
> 
> whats up with you
> *


  CONGRATS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 12 2009, 08:18 PM~13869470
> * CONGRATS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



gracias


----------



## alex75

SOUTH.S.D,May 12 2009, 08:05 PM~13869339]OOOOOOOOOOOH! EXCUSE THE PINCHE FUCK OUT OF ME! CHALE :thumbsdown:


no es pa tanto chuck

chisme huh? so you just had a baby,

no...my wife had the baby :biggrin: 

n r u still marrying jose? :biggrin:


no im not going to marry him...im performing the ceremony :biggrin: 
if im going to be a priest for a day,should i go fuck some kids? :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

QUE ONDA ALEX CONGRATS ON UR NEW ADDITION :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@May 12 2009, 09:11 PM~13870054
> *QUE ONDA ALEX CONGRATS ON UR NEW ADDITION :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie.i am happy about the new baby,but it means i wont be going to the hop for a while


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 12 2009, 09:51 PM~13869822
> *SOUTH.S.D,May 12 2009, 08:05 PM~13869339]OOOOOOOOOOOH! EXCUSE THE PINCHE FUCK OUT OF ME! CHALE :thumbsdown:
> no es pa tanto chuck
> 
> chisme huh? so you just had a baby,
> 
> no...my wife had the baby :biggrin:
> 
> n r u still marrying jose? :biggrin:
> no im not going to marry him...im performing the ceremony :biggrin:
> if im going to be a priest for a day,should i go fuck some kids? :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SOME PEOPLE NEVER LEARN


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 12 2009, 10:24 PM~13870201
> *thanks homie.i am happy about the new baby,but it means i wont be going to the hop for a while
> *


 EY ITZ ALL GOOD WITH OUR DVDZ U WONT MISS SHIT HAHA BUT EY I WANTED TO TALK TO UR COMPUTER WIZ I NEED A DISC DRIVE WITH A DVDR


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 12 2009, 10:24 PM~13870201
> *thanks homie.i am happy about the new baby,but it means i wont be going to the hop for a while
> *


ITS OK CHUCK! YOU KNOW THAT BEIN W UR NEW BORN IS BETTER THAN AT THE HOPS :biggrin: WEEL JUST GO DRINK AT UR HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

SOUTHSD WHO ARE U??????


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 12 2009, 09:37 PM~13870372
> *HAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SOME PEOPLE NEVER LEARN
> *



your right about that one chuck


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@May 12 2009, 09:37 PM~13870376
> *EY ITZ ALL GOOD WITH OUR DVDZ U WONT MISS SHIT HAHA BUT EY I WANTED TO TALK TO UR COMPUTER WIZ I NEED A DISC DRIVE WITH A DVDR
> *



no problem homey.call me tomorrow and i will put you in touch with him


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 12 2009, 09:41 PM~13870416
> *ITS OK CHUCK! YOU KNOW THAT BEIN W UR NEW BORN IS BETTER THAN AT THE HOPS :biggrin: WEEL JUST GO DRINK AT UR HOUSE :thumbsup:
> *



oh thats true.you know you welcome at my house whenever :biggrin: 
since i wont be driving my lincoln too much it might be time to get with my painter :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

hint and a half


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@May 12 2009, 09:50 PM~13870505
> *SOUTHSD WHO ARE U??????
> *



es el aberham ,ese guy tiene un regal y un 37.you know him from steve.
thats pretty bad :biggrin:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 10 2009, 11:54 PM~13849094
> *top secret stuff huh benny :biggrin:
> *


YUP


----------



## alex75

ok then


----------



## alex75

these are his cars carlos


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

SIMON OHH OK COOL WASSUP ABRAHAM


----------



## Richard Slapson

sup alex
:wave: 

sup carlos
:wave:


----------



## alex75

whats up guero.hows the cutlass?


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 13 2009, 12:34 PM~13875108
> *whats up guero.hows the cutlass?
> *


Not much, how are things over there?

good broham. I only need two things.

1) one more battery

2) the hoses to go to the front cylinders.


Think you guys can help me out with that? :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

i think we can do it :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 13 2009, 01:58 PM~13875946
> *i think we can do it :biggrin:
> *


Do you guys have the hoses in stock? I'll be in before saturday, 5/16 if so. :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

im sure we do :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 13 2009, 02:50 PM~13876503
> *im sure we do :biggrin:
> *


Well then I'll be seeing you guys soon. :biggrin:


----------



## porterhouse

:cheesy: I HAVE EURO FRT HEAD LIGHTS FOR A CAPRICE OR ? 4 SALE 80.00 CALL 619-414-4307


----------



## alex75

whats up porter :wave:


----------



## SD CUTLASS

WHAT UP ALEX :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 12 2009, 11:20 PM~13870730
> *oh thats true.you know you welcome at my house whenever :biggrin:
> since i wont be driving my lincoln too much it might be time to get with my painter :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> hint and a half
> *


MIKE D? :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@May 13 2009, 11:19 AM~13873904
> *SIMON OHH OK COOL WASSUP ABRAHAM
> *


K ONDA STRAIGHT GRINDING :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@May 13 2009, 07:44 PM~13879819
> *WHAT UP ALEX :thumbsup:
> *


what up nemo.i have your chrome charger cover at the shop :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 13 2009, 08:11 PM~13880195
> *MIKE D? :biggrin:
> *



:happysad: i guess your not interested


----------



## alex75

i guess earl schieb or 1 a day


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 13 2009, 11:43 PM~13881990
> *i guess earl schieb or 1 a day
> *




EY ALEX DID I MENTION STR8 GRINDING GOTZ U JUST NOT YET IM GONNA START PAINTING HOPEFULLY SOON CHECK OUT SOME OF MY WORK











WATER DROP EFFECT


----------



## alex75

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## alex75

to the top with some pictures.
porters caprice,straight game cc










a picture of georges towncar from the str8 grinding video part 1.











part 2 coming out this saturday.str8 grinding will be at the mac project show saturday with dvd's :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

HEY HOMIE IM LOOKING FOR SOME CHROME AND XTENDED A ARMS FOR A 78 BUICK REGAL , DO U HAVE ANY IN STOCK OR CAN U GET SOME AND HOW MUCH,, :0


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 13 2009, 11:39 PM~13881964
> *:happysad: i guess your not interested
> *


 :tears: :buttkick:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 14 2009, 06:49 PM~13890502
> *HEY HOMIE IM LOOKING FOR SOME CHROME AND XTENDED A ARMS FOR A 78 BUICK REGAL , DO U HAVE ANY IN STOCK OR CAN U GET SOME  AND HOW MUCH,,  :0
> *


i dont know if we have some just laying around,but i need to know how much extended you want if we need to mqke them.call the shop tomorrow after noon and ask for neto(619)466-6388.
or if not i will try to send a pm tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 14 2009, 07:22 PM~13890957
> *:tears:  :buttkick:
> *



 


:twak: 

:thumbsdown: 


:guns: 


:nono: 
:happysad: 



so get ready :h5:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 14 2009, 09:53 PM~13892208
> *i dont know if we have some just laying around,but i need to know how much extended you want if we need to mqke them.call the shop tomorrow after noon and ask for neto(619)466-6388.
> or if not i will try to send a pm tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


IM LOOKKING FOR 1 IN A HALF OR 2IN XTENDED CHROME HIT ME UP WITH A PRICE I HAVE SOME ON NOW BUT WHEN I LIFT THE FRONT THEY TUCK IN FROMTHE TOP OF THE WHEEL,,,,, :0


----------



## alex75

ok,i will let you know tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 14 2009, 10:41 PM~13892765
> *ok,i will let you know tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE ,HEY IS BIG MIKE STILL AROUND , U GUYS HAVE SOME CLEAN WORK ,,,,, AND CARS,,,,,,,,


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

:wow: hno: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

no problem.

yeah big mike was gone for about 2 years.he just came back in town but i dont think he will be doing anymore lowriders anytime soon.
he just lifted that clean 62 a couple pages back but he says he is done.......i call bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP CHUCK :wave: K ONDA SPAGETTI OHS


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 14 2009, 09:50 PM~13892858
> *:wow:  hno:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


     



hey whats up chuck and benny :wave: 



sorry no chisme today :ugh:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 14 2009, 09:54 PM~13892896
> *WHATS UP CHUCK :wave: K ONDA SPAGETTI OHS
> *



hi buddy :wave:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 14 2009, 10:55 PM~13892905
> *hi buddy :wave:
> *


YOU STAYING LATE TOMOROW AT THE SHOP OR YOU GOING HOME EARLY?


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 14 2009, 10:54 PM~13892897
> *
> hey whats up chuck and benny :wave:
> sorry no chisme today :ugh:
> *


SUP


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 14 2009, 09:59 PM~13892940
> *YOU STAYING LATE TOMOROW AT THE SHOP OR YOU GOING HOME EARLY?
> *



im not sure.are you coming over at midnight? :biggrin:  



whats new on the secret project benny :0


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 14 2009, 11:04 PM~13892981
> *im not sure.are you coming over at midnight? :biggrin:
> whats new on the secret project benny :0
> *


NO ILL BE THERE EARLY :biggrin: 11;59+


----------



## alex75

haha.what a wang :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 14 2009, 10:52 PM~13892884
> *no problem.
> 
> yeah big mike was gone for about 2 years.he just came back in town but i dont think he will be doing anymore lowriders anytime soon.
> he just lifted that clean 62 a couple pages back but he says he is done.......i call bullshit :biggrin:
> *


KOOL HE DID MY BROTHERS 64 BACK INTHE DAYS , DO U KNOW CHAVA MUNOZ HE LIVED IN SANYSIDRO AND LIFTED CARS OUT OF HIS GARAGE, HE USED TO HAVE A PINK MINI TRUCK, CALLED WICKED BED ,HE WAS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE BUT LOST CONTACT WITH HIM AFTER HE GOT DIVORCED, HE ALSO USED TO WORK WITH REDS IN SD... HIT ME UP IF U HAVE ANY INFO ON HIM,,,,, ALSO ON THE A ARMS....... :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 14 2009, 10:07 PM~13893007
> *KOOL  HE DID MY BROTHERS 64 BACK INTHE DAYS , DO U KNOW CHAVA MUNOZ HE LIVED IN SANYSIDRO AND LIFTED CARS OUT OF HIS GARAGE, HE USED TO HAVE A PINK MINI TRUCK, CALLED WICKED BED ,HE WAS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE BUT LOST CONTACT WITH HIM AFTER HE GOT DIVORCED, HE ALSO USED TO WORK WITH REDS IN SD... HIT ME UP IF U HAVE ANY INFO ON HIM,,,,, ALSO ON THE A ARMS....... :cheesy:
> *


i remember his truck but i dont know him.

i will let you know on those arms tomorrow homey


----------



## alex75

hey chuck i just got your pm.




pm replyed :0 

call me tomorrow buddy :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

HEY, I SAID GET BACK TO WORK :buttkick:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 5 2009, 04:08 PM~13792911
> *full shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a cool picture :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn yall ant fuckin around


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 15 2009, 07:24 AM~13895101
> * SUP FELLAS :wave:
> *


hey whats up jose


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 15 2009, 07:40 AM~13895228
> *damn yall ant fuckin around
> *


we try :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey fleetwoodpena.heres a picture of a extended,molded and chrome arm :0 








heres the inside


----------



## alex75

heres a 66 we did about 5 years ago.the car came in to get freshend up.trunk repaint and clean up the pumps and other little details


----------



## alex75

heres another victim.clean frame ready for some reinforcement


----------



## alex75

heres a few cars waiting for some work to get done


----------



## alex75

clean 66 with the brains blown ***** :0 



















thats it for now.i will post more later


----------



## FIRME80

<span style=\'color:blue\'>_*TTMFT*_</span>


----------



## alex75

hi carrot


----------



## CARROT

> everything good over here.just added a baby girl to the family over the weekend
> 
> Congrats on your new addition.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....By the way no more more Glass House for me. The '76 is SOLD! :yes: ......................... :tears:


----------



## alex75

thanks carrot.


no more glasshouse  


who did you sell it to?






by the way...YOU BETTER TAKE THAT 76 GLASSHOUSE OFF YOUR SIGNATURE NOW!!!!  



so,time for a bigbody? :0


----------



## CARROT

I am gonna chill for a minute. I could use the money to finish the pad..............but then again, if a deal comes up on a big body or a luxury sport monte. Who knows?


----------



## alex75

ok thats fine and dandy but dont forget....TAKE THE GLASSHOUSE OFF YOUR SIGNATURE :rant:


----------



## CARROT

HAPPY NOW? hno: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

YES.now we can be friends again...even if you have no glasshouse  





thanks


----------



## CARROT

geee thanks. :thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABRON

SUP CHUCK


----------



## alex75

hey buddy :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvo :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

hey sidekick,where the hell you been


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 19 2009, 04:27 PM~13937971
> *hey sidekick,where the hell you been
> *


in mexico :biggrin: just got back sunday night


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP CHUCKY :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey everyone :wave: 

hey sidekick,where in mexico did you go?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 21 2009, 02:57 PM~13960786
> *hey everyone :wave:
> 
> hey sidekick,where in mexico did you go?
> *


i went to michoacan ,a town called jiquilpan


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

:0


> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 15 2009, 01:17 PM~13897745
> *hey fleetwoodpena.heres a picture of a extended,molded and chrome arm :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANX FOR THE PICTURES HOMIE HOW MUCH R U ASKIN FOR THE A ARMS.HOW MUCH R THEY XTENDED..... :0 SORRY I TOOK SO LONG BUT WAS NOT ON THE PC FOR A FEW DAYS,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE




----------



## 82fleet

TTMFT :biggrin: SUP HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 22 2009, 11:32 PM~13975848
> * TTMFT :biggrin: SUP HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

WHATS UP ALEX POST ME A PRICE ON THE A ARMS FOR THE 78 REGAL THANX..


----------



## alex75

oh sorry i thought i sent you a pm.i will get you that price on tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 24 2009, 07:12 PM~13986189
> *oh sorry i thought i sent you a pm.i will get you that price on tuesday :biggrin:
> *


THANKX HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## impalaguy1964

whats up alex, you know of any cars for sell?looking for a clean street crusier to lift


----------



## hot wheels

whats crackin neto, alex, n the rest of the Bottoms Up homies!!!!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@May 26 2009, 05:12 AM~13998654
> *whats up alex, you know of any cars for sell?looking for a clean street crusier to lift
> *



what kind of car you looking for?


i thought you were going to lift that clean ass 64?


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@May 26 2009, 08:20 AM~14000139
> *whats crackin neto, alex, n the rest of the Bottoms Up homies!!!!
> 
> *




whats up hotwheels :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

im just seeing whats out their i dont want to lift the 64 yet lol :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

WHAT UP ALEX ,,POST ME THE PRICE ON THE A ARMS ALSO HOW MUCH FOR TWO DUMPS .. QUICK QUESTION THE 2 DUMPS TO MY FRONT PUMP BURNED AND MELTED DO U KNOW WHAT CAUSED IT ,,,,THANX FOR ANY HELP.........MAURY MEMBERS ONLY CC NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO,,, :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey maury sorry i forgot to get you that price but i will get it for you tommorow.also the price on the dumps.


you probrably have a short in your wires or a bad switch maybe?


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvo alex how u doin bro if u goin to the imperials show in july see u there :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@May 26 2009, 04:43 PM~14005401
> *im just seeing whats out their i dont want to lift the 64 yet  lol :biggrin:
> *



haha yeah i hear you on that one,but hey you only live once.i remember my friend corey built a bad ass 59 ragtop,never lifted it ,he sold it for a lot of money but now he says its the only car he regrets selling and yes he also regrets not lifting it  

but if i hear of anything i will let you know.

the way things are right now you might be able to buy a done car for cheap?


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 26 2009, 09:27 PM~14008487
> *hey maury sorry i forgot to get you that price but i will get it for you tommorow.also the price on the dumps.
> you probrably have a short in your wires or a bad switch maybe?
> *


THANKS ALEX THATS WHAT I THOUGHT BECAUSE WHEN I LIFTED THE FRONT SOME TIMES IT WAS FAST AND OTHER TIMES IT WAS REAL WEAK SO I THINK ITS THE SWITCH,,, POST ME A PRICE BECAUSE I NEED TO HAVE IT READY FOR SAN BERNARDINO,,,,, :0


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 26 2009, 09:33 PM~14008586
> *haha yeah i hear you on that one,but hey you only live once.i remember my friend corey built a bad ass 59 ragtop,never lifted it ,he sold it for a lot of money but now he says its the only car he regrets selling and yes he also regrets not lifting it
> 
> but if i hear of anything i will let you know.
> 
> the way things are right now you might be able to buy a done car for cheap?
> *


WHAT A FUUUUCCCKKKKINNN WANG BUSTER :biggrin: HAD TO BE ANOTHER WHITE BOY ASKING THAT QUESTION/? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DONT WORRY WILL ILL TELL YOU THE STORY LATER WITH SOME TECATES :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP CHUCKY :wave: HEY I MADE A SAMPLE FOR YOUR ROOF BUT IN WILD CHERRY. GOTS TOO SAY PRETTY BAD PST PST :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 26 2009, 09:19 PM~14009379
> *WHAT A FUUUUCCCKKKKINNN WANG BUSTER :biggrin: HAD TO BE ANOTHER WHITE BOY ASKING THAT QUESTION/? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DONT WORRY WILL ILL TELL YOU THE STORY LATER WITH SOME TECATES :thumbsup:
> *


hahahahhahahha fucken chuck.your a fucken dick :biggrin: 
what a peter :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 26 2009, 09:23 PM~14009451
> *WHATS UP CHUCKY :wave: HEY I MADE A SAMPLE FOR YOUR ROOF BUT IN WILD CHERRY. GOTS TOO SAY PRETTY BAD PST PST :thumbsup:
> *


oh shit.well its like i said do whatever you want as long as its what i want :biggrin: 
hey i took off the blue spoke chinas and put on my real zeniths for joses wedding.everyone likes it better so i guess you can do whatever color combo on the roof now :0 

im not i na hurry like isaid but hurry up and let me see the sample


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

OKEEY DOKEEY


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:wave:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHATS UP CHUCK LOL


----------



## SDLOWKO

:wave: whats up homies


----------



## alex75

whatup everyone :biggrin:


----------



## SDLOWKO

whats up alex, this is the homie with tha 76 monte


----------



## alex75

the one arounr the corner from my house?
or the one we liftes a few years ago,pelons friend?


----------



## SDLOWKO

nope, the one you fixed the door the other day


----------



## alex75

oh ok.whats up homey :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

WHATS UP ALEX // U GOT A PRICE FOR ME.... HIT ME UP :uh:


----------



## alex75

:angry:


----------



## alex75

$400 a pair with your arms :biggrin: 


so stop with the :uh: 































:biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

KOOL HOMIE ILL DRIVE DOWN TO SD THIS WEEKEND.. AND HIT U UP..... :uh:


----------



## alex75

ok.just call the shop im not on the computer all the time.(619)466-6388 ask for my bro neto.leave a message if we dont answer.


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvo alex


----------



## alex75

hey whats up.im justg trying to stay busy


----------



## hot wheels

QVO HOMIESS!!!!


----------



## impalaguy1964

T.T.T :wave:


----------



## alex75

hi


----------



## alex75

heres a 66 we did some repairs on.new rim display in the backround too :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

towncar and a bigbody


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 27 2009, 06:27 PM~14018937
> *$400 a pair with your arms :biggrin:
> so stop with the :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP CHUCK :wave: NOUTHIN BUT WINDOW SHOPPING HUH! K LASTIMA :biggrin: I GOT TO POST UP SOME PICS OF BLUE AND THE NEW PERRO BROWSER  PRETTY BAD


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

SO I GUESS THIRD AVENUE ON TUESDAY! MUST BE NICE TO GO THEIR HOPEFULLY WE WONT C ANY X-SANCHAS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

you got a new dog?
hey i was going to stop by your house today i went to drop off the marriage licsence to jose at 1.i was going to make a surprise stop i was in the towncar,but then i remembered that everytime i go to your house i get drunk  
so maybe i stop by next week instead :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@May 31 2009, 08:14 PM~14057292
> *SO I GUESS THIRD AVENUE ON TUESDAY! MUST BE NICE TO GO THEIR HOPEFULLY WE WONT C ANY X-SANCHAS THERE :biggrin:
> *


 yes im ready.mario said he will go to.
neto said fuck the city of chula vista because they are dicks and he wont support them.
i say fuckem too but i want t o go for the good time.is mata toritos ready?



i dont have any X's i kill them when im done with them :0


----------



## KABRON

SUP EVERYONE


----------



## impalaguy1964

whats up benny :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hi guys


----------



## 82fleet

SUP HOMIES, WATS NEW IN SD :biggrin:


----------



## MAJORGAME64

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jun 1 2009, 04:41 PM~14065013
> * SUP HOMIES, WATS NEW IN SD :biggrin:
> *


STREETS ARE QUITE! HOW ABOUT UP NORTH BESIDES THE HOT ASS WEATHER :biggrin: ?


----------



## alex75

what he said^^^^


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 1 2009, 05:52 AM~14059556
> *whats up benny :biggrin:
> *


SUP BIG WILL


----------



## alex75

what about me?


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

WASUP ALEX R U GOIN TODAY3RD AVE


----------



## impalaguy1964

whats up alex :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Jun 2 2009, 01:31 PM~14073149
> *WASUP ALEX R U GOIN TODAY3RD AVE
> *


can you send me some of the video from yesterday or post it here?


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 2 2009, 03:06 PM~14074264
> *whats up alex :wave:
> *


whatsup,did you find a car to lift yet or are you just going to bring in that 64 :0


----------



## hot wheels

WHATS UP HOMIES, SAW U GUYS ROLLIN IN TO 3RD YESTERDAY!!! LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES!! SEE U SOON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey hotwheels,whatsup homey


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

HERES SOME VIDEOS OF NETO AND ALEX FROM BOTTOMS UP CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: thanks for posting :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 3 2009, 02:07 PM~14083922
> *hey hotwheels,whatsup homey
> *


jus working bro, tryin to get the cutty back on the road!!!! tu sabes!! almost there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hell yes!!! :cheesy:


----------



## impalaguy1964

looking for a new ride to lift and paint


----------



## alex75

how about a 66 caprice?all you need is to lift it.
its all there new paint,interior,chinas,stereo,all new chromes.
we will lift it for you.bring your money  































































its ready.just add hydraulics,we can help you with that :0


----------



## impalaguy1964

nice car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

come n get it :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

i would but i know its going for a pretty penny


----------



## impalaguy1964

i didnt know it was netos :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

how much you wanna spend?


well like i said ,just lift the 64 and you will save lots of money :biggrin: 



i am sendin a pm


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 3 2009, 04:08 PM~14086339
> *i would but i know its going for a pretty penny
> *


----------



## alex75

i bent my licsence plate from hopping


----------



## alex75

so i just put some new ones :0


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 3 2009, 05:18 PM~14086423
> *
> *


DONT TRIP CHUCK, HES GOING FRIDAY TO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## alex75

thats what i heard :0 
it will make a nice lowrider.besides impala guy need it now because he has a pump on his avatar :0 no fronting guy :biggrin: 


hey i had a good time yesterday at cruise night,we going again?  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

nice videos qvvvooooooooo homies


----------



## alex75

whatup sidekick 

i have to give credit to the homies from str8 grinding.
they are making videos of the san diego lowrider scene.check out their website if you havent already :biggrin: you can get in touch with them for the dvd


http://str8grinding.ning.com/

they have 2 volumes out already,they are just starting but getting better with time


----------



## alex75

heres a picture of aberhams 37 parked in the middle of the street at cruise night yesterday.these mofuckas were acting like they own the city doing some shit like that :0


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 3 2009, 11:40 PM~14090677
> *thats what i heard :0
> it will make a nice lowrider.besides impala guy need it now because he has a pump on his avatar :0 no fronting guy :biggrin:
> hey i had a good time yesterday at cruise night,we going again?   :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


HAHAHA...
U GOT HIM GOOD WITH THE PUMP..HAHA
YEA IT WAS PRETTY BAD!!!


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: 



no future in your frontin :angry: 


:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate

Whats up SD riders... Whats up for this weekend comming up... J Street 12pm+


----------



## alex75

sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

DELEGATION CENTRAL CAL


----------



## alex75

GODDAMN RICK!!!!!!!


that looks badass :0


----------



## MAJORGAME64

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 4 2009, 08:43 PM~14099372
> *BAD ASS  </span>*


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## alex75

whats up jose.
i really like the way rick cadi came out :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 5 2009, 03:34 PM~14106426
> *whats up jose.
> i really like the way rick cadi came out :biggrin:
> *


thanks ALEX


----------



## alex75

your welcome :biggrin: 


that cadi is looking badass :worship:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 7 2009, 02:42 PM~14119411
> *your welcome :biggrin:
> that cadi is looking badass :worship:
> *


it will b ready 2 cruise san diego in sep.


----------



## alex75

:0


----------



## alex75

heres a video of netos towncar


----------



## alex75




----------



## shiste1

whats up alex


----------



## alex75

whats up mike :biggrin: 
im just trying to figure out how to post a video to click on and it plays here on the page instead of linkig you to my albums :angry:


----------



## alex75

het louie how do i post the videos so they play on this page?
they are on my photobucket


----------



## KABRON

SUP CHUCK


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

whatsup foo's


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

whatsup woody :wave:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

WHATS UP WITH THIRD AVE TOMORROW


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 4 2009, 12:31 AM~14090858
> *heres a picture of aberhams 37 parked in the middle of the street at cruise night yesterday.these mofuckas were acting like they own the city doing some shit like that :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRETTY BAD CHUCK! :biggrin: READY 4 THIRD AVENUE HOME BOY :thumbsup:


----------



## southsandiego

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Jun 8 2009, 07:35 PM~14133022
> *WHATS UP WITH THIRD AVE TOMORROW
> *



you going?

i saw a picture of you with your designated driver on x-mans website :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jun 8 2009, 10:39 PM~14135340
> *PRETTY BAD CHUCK! :biggrin: READY 4 THIRD AVENUE HOME BOY :thumbsup:
> *


 :happysad: 

:yes:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jun 9 2009, 12:23 PM~14140299
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Richard Slapson

I've got a couple more, I'll post them when I'm off work.


----------



## impalaguy1964

:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 9 2009, 01:49 PM~14140514
> *you going?
> 
> i saw a picture of you with your designated driver on x-mans website :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
NOW I CAN GET REALLY WASTED


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 8 2009, 02:00 AM~14123185
> *heres a video of netos towncar
> 
> *


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jun 9 2009, 02:55 PM~14141844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a couple more, I'll post them when I'm off work.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Jun 9 2009, 09:09 PM~14146173
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NOW I CAN GET REALLY WASTED
> *




:biggrin: 
i didnt see you.did you go?


----------



## SIDEKICK

:wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

how the weather sidekick


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

nice picture guero :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 11 2009, 12:29 PM~14162175
> *nice picture guero :biggrin:
> *


Thanks alex. :biggrin: 

I didn't get any pics of you and neto hopping. I was too tired to run back to my car to get the cam by then haha. needless to say, it was some good shit at the end of the night. :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

:0


----------



## alex75

whats up everyone :wave:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*JUST STOPING BYE 2 SAY!


WAT IT DO PIMP JUICE... :biggrin: *


----------



## alex75

hey whats up stephon.i havent seen you in a while.



where the hell you been :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: bottomsup to the top


----------



## 82fleet

TTT :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt :wave:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 15 2009, 01:41 PM~14196660
> *:biggrin:
> *


qvoo alex


----------



## alex75

hi :wave:


----------



## alex75

some cars outside waiting to get work done


----------



## alex75

heres a few inside getting some time on the lifts








here are some plates to reinforce some arms


----------



## alex75

we have some batteries waiting to get installed :biggrin:


----------



## alex75




----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 17 2009, 12:51 PM~14218745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP ALEX, CUANTO FOR SOME BATTERYS I NEED 4


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 17 2009, 03:32 PM~14220873
> *looking good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey guy :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Jun 17 2009, 03:54 PM~14221088
> *:biggrin:
> *





que onda woody :h5:


----------



## KABRON

SUP CHUCK


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jun 17 2009, 05:14 PM~14221764
> * SUP ALEX, CUANTO FOR SOME BATTERYS I NEED 4
> *




whats up jose.


batteries are pretty expensive nowa days.i think like 90-100.:twak: 

so since you a homey and netos club brother only 120 :biggrin: 


just kidding call neto im sure he will hook it up.


----------



## alex75

whats up benny. :dunno:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 18 2009, 12:49 AM~14225694
> *whats up benny. :dunno:
> *


TRYING TO FIND PARTS FOR THE "PROJECT"


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 4 2009, 01:31 AM~14090858
> *heres a picture of aberhams 37 parked in the middle of the street at cruise night yesterday.these mofuckas were acting like they own the city doing some shit like that :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

ANYBODY KNOW WHAT KIND OF SPOKES THIS BAD BOMB IS ROLLIN ON?! :yes: :werd: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## SIDEKICK

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Jun 17 2009, 11:51 PM~14225703
> *TRYING TO FIND PARTS FOR THE "PROJECT"
> *



good luck :tears:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 18 2009, 12:08 AM~14225741
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> ANYBODY KNOW WHAT KIND OF SPOKES THIS BAD BOMB IS ROLLIN ON?!  :yes:  :werd:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


13x7 zeniths.


ps.its on original premium sportway 5:20's :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 17 2009, 11:50 AM~14218733
> *we have some batteries waiting to get installed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY CLEVELAND,I HEARD YOU NEED SOME OF THESE.BRING YOUR MONEY ***** :0 

:biggrin: 
































ps.while your at it buy some rims too


:buttkick:


----------



## SIDEKICK

sup bottoms up :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 17 2009, 11:48 PM~14225688
> *whats up jose.
> batteries are pretty expensive nowa days.i think like 90-100.:twak:
> 
> so since you a homey and netos club brother only 120 :biggrin:
> just kidding call neto im sure he will hook it up.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I'LL HIT HIM UP GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 18 2009, 02:40 AM~14225815
> *13x7 zeniths.
> ps.its on original premium sportway 5:20's :0
> *



NOW THAT'S {OLD SCHOOL} TIGHT! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 18 2009, 12:48 AM~14225688
> *whats up jose.
> batteries are pretty expensive nowa days.i think like 90-100.:twak:
> 
> so since you a homey and netos club brother only 120 :biggrin:
> just kidding call neto im sure he will hook it up.
> *



sounds like some 1 i know :uh:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jun 18 2009, 05:19 PM~14232971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I'LL HIT HIM UP GRACIAS :biggrin:
> *


anytime friend :happysad:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 18 2009, 05:24 PM~14233041
> *sounds like some 1 i know  :uh:
> *


  





dont trip rick,we got some for you too...........150  






















:buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Jun 18 2009, 03:16 PM~14231500-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup bottoms up  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup foo :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-JROCK_@Jun 18 2009, 05:21 PM~14233011
> *NOW THAT'S {OLD SCHOOL} TIGHT!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



yeah its a rel nice oldie. :worship: 


i dont know about that parking in the middle of the street,but hes too cool to park on the sidewalk like the rest of us


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 18 2009, 09:43 PM~14234977
> *sup foo :wave:
> yeah its a rel nice oldie. :worship:
> i dont know about that parking in the middle of the street,but hes too cool to park on the sidewalk like the rest of us
> *


nada just waiting for next month goin over for the imperials show


----------



## alex75

whats up porter and memo :wave: :wave: 






:h5: 

pinche nemo i have your hitch cover :0 :twak: :buttkick: 


come get it :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 18 2009, 08:45 PM~14234987
> *nada  just waiting  for  next month  goin over  for the  imperials show
> *


 :0 you flying down or are you bringing your car?????


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 18 2009, 09:47 PM~14235007
> *:0 you flying down or are you bringing your car?????
> *


flyin im drivin down with jose n rick from cen cal next yr hopefullly ill take the car over


----------



## alex75

ok thats cool homey.hay tell jose by the time he comes for the batteries they will be on special for 175 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 18 2009, 09:49 PM~14235036
> *ok thats cool homey.hay tell jose by the time he comes for the batteries they will be on special for 175 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 18 2009, 09:40 PM~14234933
> *
> dont trip rick,we got some for you too...........150
> :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 













:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

HAPPY FATHERS DAY FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## {TURY619}

QUE PEDO . QUE PEDO. QUE PEDO. QUE PEDO


----------



## alex75

thanks jose.you too.


sup tookie and woody


----------



## hot wheels

WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES!!! HOPE U GUYS HAD A FIRME FATHERS DAY!!!


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: 
same to you hot wheels


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

> _Originally posted by turyloko_@Jun 22 2009, 11:15 AM~14262267
> *QUE PEDO . QUE PEDO. QUE PEDO. QUE PEDO
> *


WHAT IT DO HHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## alex75

wasup cleveland :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 23 2009, 11:18 AM~14273466
> *wasup cleveland :wave:
> *


i said whats up motherfucker


----------



## 82fleet

TTMFT :wave:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 24 2009, 08:21 PM~14288874
> *:biggrin:
> *


Dude your avatar with the "weeeeee" cracks me up :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt  hows it goin alex


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 24 2009, 07:45 PM~14289265
> *Dude your avatar with the "weeeeee" cracks me up :biggrin:
> *


hahhahahahaaaa.


yeah i think its funny too :biggrin: 



its what i was thinking at the moment :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 24 2009, 08:08 PM~14289602
> *ttt    hows  it goin  alex
> *



i cant compalin.

work at my shop is slow so i been working on my lincoln.



it always makes me feel good :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey showtime 916.look at this picture.

tell me thats not the right time to say"WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 26 2009, 01:13 PM~13398204
> *heres a picture from a caravan i went to last saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## {TURY619}

WAZZUP............


----------



## alex75

sup *****


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 25 2009, 12:14 AM~14291590
> *hey showtime 916.look at this picture.
> 
> tell me thats not the right time to say"WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Man that had me dyin when i first saw it. :biggrin: 

Like its magic mountain or some shit :roflmao:


----------



## hot wheels

WHATS UP HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 25 2009, 06:21 AM~14292814
> *Man that had me dyin when i first saw it.  :biggrin:
> 
> Like its magic mountain or some shit  :roflmao:
> *



hahaha.
im glad someone else thought it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jun 25 2009, 07:51 AM~14293617
> *WHATS UP HOMIES!!!!!
> 
> *


whats up hotwheels.hows the car coming along?


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 25 2009, 02:22 PM~14296120
> *whats up hotwheels.hows the car coming along?
> *


ITS ALMOST THERE BIG DOG!!!! JUST GOT TO BUFF IT THIS WEEKEND AND IT SHOULD BE AT BOTTOMS UP IN A MINUTE!!! :biggrin: TU SABES!!!!


----------



## alex75

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SD CUTLASS

WHAT UP ALEX :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP ALEX


----------



## alex75

hey yall :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Jun 29 2009, 09:00 PM~14335974-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THOUGHT U KNEW_@Jun 29 2009, 09:59 PM~14336701
> *
> *



me too uffin:


----------



## hot wheels




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 26 2009, 01:37 PM~14307946
> *hey yall :biggrin:
> *


we will b seeing u soon


----------



## alex75

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



whats up rick.any new pics of your car? :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy+Jun 30 2009, 04:41 PM~14343736-->
> 
> 
> 
> we will b seeing u soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex75_@Jun 30 2009, 04:50 PM~14343843
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> whats up rick.any new pics of your car? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
whats crakin?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 30 2009, 04:50 PM~14343843
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> whats up rick.any new pics of your car? :biggrin:
> *


i took it to a fundraiser show but didnt take a camera


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 1 2009, 09:22 AM~14351183
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> whats crakin?
> *




whats new carrot :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 1 2009, 11:58 AM~14352938
> *i took it to a fundraiser show but didnt take a camera
> *


  :tears: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :happysad:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: 


to the top


----------



## SIDEKICK

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

side kick :wave: 

whats up mothafukka :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP CHUCK :wave: K ONDA SIDE KICK,RICK


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jul 2 2009, 07:54 PM~14367203
> *WHATS UP CHUCK :wave: K ONDA SIDE KICK,RICK
> *


q-vo..hows SD doing


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75+Jul 1 2009, 11:59 PM~14359539-->
> 
> 
> 
> side kick :wave:
> 
> whats up mothafukka :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 07:54 PM~14367203
> *WHATS UP CHUCK :wave: K ONDA SIDE KICK,RICK
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 07:58 PM~14367236
> *q-vo..hows SD doing
> *


nada just getting ready for a trip i doin to cali :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 07:58 PM~14367236
> *q-vo..hows SD doing
> *


pretty good just here workin in the rides. q vo benny bet u cant wait to come to cali :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS ITS ALMOST SHOWTIME


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jul 2 2009, 11:44 PM~14369658
> *pretty good just here workin in the rides. q vo benny bet u cant wait to come to cali :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: im ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

ANy new towncars at the shop


----------



## SIDEKICK

TTT HAPPY 4TH OF JULY


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

:nicoderm:


----------



## jojo67

Wat up Alex :wave:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 3 2009, 06:50 AM~14370972
> * SUP FELLAS ITS ALMOST SHOWTIME
> *


SIMON WERE ALMOST READY HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jul 5 2009, 06:36 PM~14387259
> *SIMON WERE ALMOST READY HOMEBOY :biggrin:
> *


todavia no??? :0 :biggrin: qvoooo abe


----------



## SIDEKICK

hello from chitown :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D+Jul 2 2009, 06:54 PM~14367203-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP CHUCK :wave: K ONDA SIDE KICK,RICK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi buddy :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ricks-94 [email protected] 2 2009, 06:58 PM~14367236
> *q-vo..hows SD doing
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 07:59 PM~14367774
> *nada  just  getting  ready for a  trip i doin to cali :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 05:50 AM~14370972
> * SUP FELLAS ITS ALMOST SHOWTIME
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hola jose :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 [email protected] 3 2009, 05:04 PM~14375377
> *ANy new towncars at the shop
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no just the same ones getting some improvements  i will post some new pictures when they are done :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 01:44 AM~14383612
> *Wat up Alex :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatsup jojo
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 05:36 PM~14387259
> *SIMON WERE ALMOST READY HOMEBOY :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 chuck is puttinng in some overtime :werd:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Jul 6 2009, 06:46 AM~14391292
> *hello from chitown :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Jul 4 2009, 10:26 PM~14382945
> *:nicoderm:
> *




whats up woody :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## shiste1

whats up alex......i a







m ready


----------



## shiste1

not bad for a hopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







!!!


----------



## alex75

not bad at all :biggrin: 



you driving it on the streets now huh :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Jul 6 2009, 08:57 PM~14398683
> *whats up alex......i a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m ready
> *


thumbs up on those plates mike :thumbsup: 



also on the og bottomsup sticker :0


----------



## shiste1

and its laying and playin.







........and it drive.....was in traffic sunday....


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: you so cool


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## alex75

heeeeey :wave:


----------



## laid back in a lac

rallys 3rd and moss cv today 6:00 pm freee rally bugers


----------



## laid back in a lac

big joe bring the lac tonight homie


----------



## BIGJOE619

i dont know?


----------



## laid back in a lac

man lets roll :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619

i might ill hit u up i just been seein this shit as a waste lately cuz aint noone riding so why waste my gas


----------



## alex75

its up to you to come out and make it fun :biggrin: 







but yeah its sucks wasting gas but as long as you have fun,its ok :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jul 8 2009, 11:49 AM~14412696
> *i might ill hit u up i just been seein this shit as a waste lately cuz aint noone riding so why waste my gas
> *


ive been riding the passed three days dog sunday i was out till 2:00 in the morning down town,pb,ski beach, strip clubs,and back to down town :thumbsup: just rollin around town


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 1 2009, 01:28 PM~14353271
> *whats new carrot :wave:
> *


Same ol same. waiting to meet my baby girl. and trying to get the pad ready for her.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 8 2009, 01:40 PM~14414388
> *waiting to meet my baby girl.
> *


new wife or new daughter  





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


just kidding guy.congratulations :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

TTMFT FO BOTTOMS UP!!!
YEA DAT!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: 
whats up hotwheels :wave:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 8 2009, 05:01 PM~14415655
> *:biggrin:
> whats up hotwheels :wave:
> *


DO UGUYS STILL HAVE THE USED BATTERIES 4 SALE HOW MUCH


----------



## alex75

call me


----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 8 2009, 08:50 PM~14418914
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## alex75

hahahahhahaaaa
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you silly bastard :rofl: 


made me laugh at that one

hows that lincoln coming along?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 8 2009, 11:45 PM~14420263
> *hahahahhahaaaa
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you silly bastard :rofl:
> made me laugh at that one
> 
> hows that lincoln coming along?
> *


Its cool just workin on the belly and finishing up my chrome right now. Im goin to vegas the end of the month, if me and my lady come down to **** ill check out the shop. 

I didnt set the car up for chains, should i just throw a set of 12s with shocks in the bac? Or is it too sketchy to run 16s with no chain. 

I want freeway ability.


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 8 2009, 11:21 PM~14420486
> *Its cool just workin on the belly and finishing up my chrome right now. Im goin to vegas the end of the month, if me and my lady come down to **** ill check out the shop.
> 
> I didnt set the car up for chains, should i just throw a set of 12s with shocks in the bac? Or is it too sketchy to run 16s with no chain.
> 
> I want freeway ability.
> *



to be honest with you its alot of bullshit involved when you go that high in the back.
you gonna need a slip on your driveshaftdropdown on the trailing arms plus the chains so you dont go to high.

when i first did my car i had it chained at about 10-12 inch lockup.
after the driveshaft about 14 but i have alot of coil in back.



the car was jumpinf about 35-36 inches on the bumper.after the lockup it went to about 42.


too much bullshit for the little gain if you ask me.

but then again you always want more


----------



## alex75

oh yeah and i just moved the chains because they are ugly to look at.




let me know if you are coming down so i make sure to be at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 9 2009, 12:28 AM~14420514
> *:biggrin:
> to be honest with you its alot of bullshit involved when you go that high in the back.
> you gonna need a slip on your driveshaftdropdown on the trailing arms plus the chains so you dont go to high.
> 
> when i first did my car i had it chained at about 10-12 inch lockup.
> after the driveshaft about 14 but i have alot of coil in back.
> the car was jumpinf about 35-36 inches on the bumper.after the lockup it went to about 42.
> too much bullshit for the little gain if you ask me.
> 
> but then again you always want more
> *


I have a heavy ass rack for 8 batteries across the back 2 pumps. ill probably just stick with 12s and shocks. Im still a rookie anyways. No good on the switch, and wanna enjoy it. My luck, ill hit a pothole and the trunk catch on fire. :uh: 

Also, i wanted to ask, i took the stock airbag suspension out, and am wondering how you lincoln owners are doing your bridges.. Its a tight ass fit, and im thinkin i can only fit 6 inch channel in there.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 9 2009, 12:30 AM~14420521
> *oh yeah and i just moved the chains because they are ugly to look at.
> let me know if you are coming down so i  make sure to be at the shop :biggrin:
> *


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Jul 8 2009, 11:35 PM~14420539-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have a heavy ass rack for 8 batteries across the back 2 pumps. ill probably just stick with 12s and shocks. Im still a rookie anyways. No good on the switch, and wanna enjoy it. My luck, ill hit a pothole and the trunk catch on fire.  :uh:
> 
> Also, i wanted to ask, i took the stock airbag suspension out, and am wondering how you lincoln owners are doing your bridges.. Its a tight ass fit, and im thinkin i can only fit 6 inch channel in there.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have achannel so i couldnt tell you
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWTIME916_@Jul 8 2009, 11:35 PM~14420541
> *
> *


feel free to bring the girls in your avatar :biggrin: 



maybe we can make em say weeeeeee :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 9 2009, 12:41 AM~14420563
> *i dont have achannel so i couldnt tell you
> feel free to bring the girls in your avatar :biggrin:
> maybe we can make em say weeeeeee :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Okay cool.  

I would, but both those bitches are married, and that picture was when I took em both out to the club because they were butthurt with their dudes... I bought em dennys and tried to fuck, but all I got was to cop a feel on their legs after i brought up the conversation on shaving cream at the table on purpose. :biggrin: 

Didnt fuck, just beat off to bangbros and went to bed. fuck it.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 8 2009, 11:47 PM~14420597
> *Okay cool.
> 
> 
> Didnt fuck, just beat off to bangbros and went to bed. fuck it.
> *


  

you an honest motherfucker


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 9 2009, 01:06 AM~14420676
> *
> 
> you an honest motherfucker
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Bottoms up from the chi-lites is the shit..  

That was a good tune to put on that video..


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 9 2009, 12:28 PM~14425089
> *Bottoms up from the chi-lites is the shit..
> 
> That was a good tune to put on that video..
> *



the homies from str8 grinding made that video.



that song is cool :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 9 2009, 01:44 PM~14425860
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP BOTTOMSUP, SEE U GUYS SOON :wave:


----------



## alex75

ok.no pointing out fat tortas at the car show :twak:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 9 2009, 11:06 PM~14430999
> *ok.no pointing out fat tortas at the car show :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats not what i heard :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 9 2009, 10:29 PM~14430628
> * SUP BOTTOMSUP, SEE U GUYS SOON :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 9 2009, 10:29 PM~14430628
> * SUP BOTTOMSUP, SEE U GUYS SOON :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 9 2009, 10:41 PM~14431274
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats  not what i heard :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## big $uge




----------



## alex75

:biggrin: gonna be a good picnic


----------



## hot wheels

whats crackin alex!!! i talked to neto , iim suppose to be stopping by tuesday or wednesday!!! we will see!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

c.u.n.t.


it stands for


see you next tuesday :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha i couldnt resist.

see you here homey


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 13 2009, 01:50 PM~14458651
> *c.u.n.t.
> it stands for
> see you next tuesday :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> haha i couldnt resist.
> 
> see you here homey
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
u a fool big dog!!!!! hahahahah!!!!!! but i am gonna use that one!!!! hahahaha!!!!


----------



## alex75

i stole that one from a movie  




:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

heres a baby lincoln my friend brought over to get done.
the car was already lifted before but we redid everything


----------



## alex75

here are some more pictures


----------



## alex75

heres the setup.14 batteries,2 pumps,colored wire and stereo ends :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 14 2009, 01:21 PM~14471690
> *heres the setup.14 batteries,2 pumps,colored wire and stereo ends :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy+Jul 14 2009, 02:41 PM~14472705-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up rick
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 03:48 PM~14473441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha they got that fatass
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELEGATION 76_@Jul 14 2009, 08:15 PM~14477093
> *NICE  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

wow lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvvvooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

ttt


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

WHATS UP FELLAS! :wave:


----------



## alex75

hola chuck.


----------



## Richard Slapson

:wave:


----------



## alex75

this topic is for guys with lowriders :buttkick: go away :uh: 




























































haha just kidding. :biggrin: 


























where you been guero.hows that muscle car coming along?


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 16 2009, 10:50 PM~14500245
> *this topic is for guys with lowriders :buttkick: go away :uh:
> haha just kidding. :biggrin:
> where you been guero.hows that muscle car coming along?
> *


hahahha fucker! :biggrin: 

It's coming a long... still trying to decide on what engine to put in the beast. thats gonna cost me a penny or two so... might do the interior in the mean time slowly...

hows everything over there? you been going to third every week?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Jul 15 2009, 10:21 PM~14489106-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP FELLAS :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 09:10 PM~14498882
> *WHATS UP FELLAS! :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex75_@Jul 16 2009, 10:29 PM~14499683
> *hola chuck.
> *


   :wave: :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 17 2009, 10:18 PM~14509485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 17 2009, 11:18 PM~14509485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 20 2009, 09:03 AM~14524292
> *:thumbsup:
> *


see ya this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

ok :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 17 2009, 10:18 PM~14509485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


jose is my hero


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 20 2009, 01:21 PM~14527497
> *jose is my hero
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 20 2009, 06:45 PM~14531506
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont laugh


----------



## alex75

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

whats up sidekick you still coming down on saturday?





hey right now the weather is 84.5 degrees :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 22 2009, 08:45 AM~14548155
> *whats up sidekick you still coming down on saturday?
> hey right now the weather is 84.5 degrees :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nice weather :biggrin: :biggrin: just like here yea ill be in san diego friday morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 22 2009, 08:53 AM~14548215
> *nice weather  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  just  like here  yea ill be in san diego  friday morning  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 u going 2 TJ


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 22 2009, 03:22 PM~14552210
> *:0 u going 2 TJ
> *


 :0 :0 i didnt know that :cheesy:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW

:wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

see u guys on saturday


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Jul 22 2009, 09:12 PM~14556500
> *:wave:
> *


whatsup woody.

hey what was the text that you sent calvinsupposed to do?
he sent it to me and i forwarded it and nothing happened


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 23 2009, 06:46 AM~14558609
> *see u guys  on saturday
> *


rick is taking you to tj :0


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 23 2009, 09:41 AM~14559037
> *rick is taking you to tj :0
> *


PONTE A TRABAJAR LOKO!! :biggrin: !!


----------



## SHOWTIME916

wheres the best place for mariscos and tacos in san diego


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 23 2009, 08:01 AM~14559207
> *PONTE A TRABAJAR LOKO!!  :biggrin: !!
> *


i am doing research :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 23 2009, 08:04 AM~14559235
> *wheres the best place for mariscos and tacos in san diego
> *


your best bet is the hole in the wall places.
when you gonna be in town?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 23 2009, 10:39 AM~14559987
> *your best bet is the hole in the wall places.
> when you gonna be in town?
> *


me and my lady are going to la mid august, id like to drive down to diego and take her daughter to sea world n shit. 

i was there before visiting an old friend named angela from layitlow a few years back it was nice out there


----------



## alex75

angela.i remember seing her post when i fist got on layitlow.where she been?


----------



## JROCK

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/

STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 23 2009, 08:41 AM~14559037
> *rick is taking you to tj :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 23 2009, 03:45 PM~14563059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 23 2009, 12:23 PM~14560879
> *angela.i remember seing her post when i fist got on layitlow.where she been?
> *


last i talked to her she got married to jeff from rollerz on here, she was a cool homegirl. we went to a bad ass spot in diego that made some good cheladas.. 

you know how it goes, people get married and then you lose touch.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 23 2009, 03:45 PM~14563059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~+Jul 23 2009, 02:54 PM~14563153-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 23 2009, 07:08 PM~14565518
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 23 2009, 02:45 PM~14563059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

damn good pictures guero :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 23 2009, 09:36 PM~14566869
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



you just lost your hero status


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 23 2009, 10:02 PM~14567101
> *damn good pictures guero :0
> *


Thanks. :tears:













































:cheesy:


----------



## mrboscodelagente




----------



## mrboscodelagente

come on down and enjoy our show, lot's of nice rides, good food and plenty to see....SD always rolls deep to our shows...


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 23 2009, 11:08 PM~14567549
> *Thanks. :tears:
> :cheesy:
> *


no cry babies allowed


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 24 2009, 11:43 AM~14571482
> *no cry babies allowed
> *


there's no crying in lowriding :dunno:


----------



## alex75

no.maybe 80s babies,but no cry babies :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 24 2009, 12:06 PM~14571673
> *no.maybe 80s babies,but no cry babies :biggrin:
> *


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 23 2009, 10:04 PM~14567119
> *you just lost your hero status
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:wave:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 23 2009, 04:45 PM~14563059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EVERYTIME I SEE THE PICS GAS HOPPIN I GO WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! HAHAHAHAH!!! QVO BIG HOMIES! GOOD SEEING U GUYS THIS WEEKEND!!! GRACIAS POR TODO!!!!!
:thumbsup: BOTTOMS UP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

haha you had me busting up last night when you said that :biggrin: 
at first i was like what the fuck is he talking about.....then i remembered,WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 27 2009, 01:20 PM~14594860
> *haha you had me busting up last night when you said that :biggrin:
> at first i was like what the fuck is he talking about.....then i remembered,WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


qvoooooooooooooooo it was good meeting u bro we had a great time n thanks for friday nite :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: n tell neto n mario wasssupppppppppppp


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING GUYS WE HAD A BLAST IN SD THIS WKEND, SEE U GUYS IN NOV


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 27 2009, 09:54 PM~14600475
> * SUP FELLAS, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING GUYS WE HAD A BLAST IN SD THIS WKEND, SEE U GUYS IN NOV
> *


x2


----------



## elchamuko

What up Bottomsup

A little something my brother Cesar and I produced this past week....  

Just a little preview of what we can do...footage is from past San Diego hops and our Wed. Nights @ Rally's Event.

I am sure you will recognize the last car.... ...it looked like someone hit their head on that one.... :0 






CHECK IT OUT IN HD....HD QUALITY VIDEO


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 27 2009, 09:40 PM~14601087
> *What up Bottomsup
> 
> A little something my brother Cesar and I produced this past week....
> 
> Just a little preview of what we can do...footage is from past San Diego hops and our Wed. Nights @ Rally's Event.
> 
> I am sure you will recognize the last car.... ...it looked like someone hit their head on that one.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHECK IT OUT IN HD....HD QUALITY VIDEO
> *


:wow: what program are you using erik? that shit is fuckin bad ass man!!!!!


----------



## lowlow24

What up with Wayne from Low Bottom?? He still around with his lincoln, that car was working back in the day...


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 27 2009, 09:40 PM~14601087
> *I am sure you will recognize the last car.... ...it looked like someone hit their head on that one.... :0
> 
> 
> *



haha cool video :biggrin: 






oh yeah the last car i think i seen it before :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jul 28 2009, 08:19 AM~14603702
> *What up with Wayne from Low Bottom?? He still around with his lincoln, that car was working back in the day...
> *


i dont think that lincoln is around anymore but he is


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 27 2009, 07:34 PM~14599339
> *qvoooooooooooooooo    it  was  good  meeting u  bro  we  had a  great time  n thanks  for  friday nite  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: n tell  neto n mario  wasssupppppppppppp
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 27 2009, 08:54 PM~14600475
> * SUP FELLAS, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING GUYS WE HAD A BLAST IN SD THIS WKEND, SEE U GUYS IN NOV
> *


hey jose,whats up.thanks to you for not pointing out the tortas you chub scout :biggrin: 





you guys have some badass cars :0 




november :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 09:26 PM~14600868
> *x2
> *





whats up rick :wave:


----------



## elchamuko

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Jul 28 2009, 12:08 AM~14601875-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: what program are you using erik? that shit is fuckin bad ass man!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We used Maya & Photoshop for part of the intro sequence. Then After Effects to composite everything together and add all the effects and rotoscoping. It is very tedious work, every car was cut out and separated from their background, we had to do it almost frame by frame. But it is worth it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex75_@Jul 28 2009, 09:39 AM~14603890
> *haha cool video :biggrin:
> oh yeah the last car i think i seen it before :0
> *



Thanks ...nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 28 2009, 09:13 AM~14604193
> *We used Maya & Photoshop for part of the intro sequence. Then After Effects to composite everything together and add all the effects and rotoscoping.  It is very tedious work, every car was cut out and separated from their background, we had to do it almost frame by frame. But it is worth it... :biggrin:
> Thanks  ...nice ride :thumbsup:
> *


came out sick, definetly worth the time :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 28 2009, 09:13 AM~14604193
> *We used Maya & Photoshop for part of the intro sequence. Then After Effects to composite everything together and add all the effects and rotoscoping.  It is very tedious work, every car was cut out and separated from their background, we had to do it almost frame by frame. But it is worth it... :biggrin:
> Thanks  ...nice ride :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 28 2009, 10:25 AM~14604280
> *came out sick, definetly worth the time :thumbsup:
> *



thanks... ....but i think it is still missing something....maybe a 68 Chevelle gas hopping down the freeway.... :cheesy:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 28 2009, 09:37 AM~14604384
> *thanks... ....but i think it is still missing something....maybe a 68 Chevelle gas hopping down the freeway.... :cheesy:
> *


ya hold on, lemme put the big block in it and throw it on some 13's/5.20s first :cheesy:


----------



## elchamuko

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 28 2009, 11:04 AM~14604640
> *ya hold on, lemme put the big block in it and throw it on some 13's/5.20s first  :cheesy:
> *


just put a straight six and make it a hopper.... :0 :roflmao:

that would be funny a chevelle with a straight 6....do it....


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 28 2009, 10:05 AM~14604653
> *just put a straight six and make it a hopper.... :0  :roflmao:
> 
> that would be funny a chevelle with a straight 6....do it....
> *


 :uh: 

how about a lil nissan 4 banger


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 28 2009, 12:17 PM~14604758
> *
> *


QVO HOMIES, GOOD MEETING U GUYS @ DA HANGOUT SPOT AFTER THE SHOW!!!! DAYUM, AL THE WAY FROM CHI TOWN, DATS DEDICATION & HEART, GOOD LUCK OUT THERE HOMIES!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 28 2009, 09:45 AM~14603935
> *whats up rick :wave:
> *


how was the hop after the show...in Nov when we got back im staying an extra night that way i can cruise after the show


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

We hope Boys caddy will b ready 4 next trip Alex...getting some upgrades


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 27 2009, 10:40 PM~14601087
> *What up Bottomsup
> 
> A little something my brother Cesar and I produced this past week....
> 
> Just a little preview of what we can do...footage is from past San Diego hops and our Wed. Nights @ Rally's Event.
> 
> I am sure you will recognize the last car.... ...it looked like someone hit their head on that one.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHECK IT OUT IN HD....HD QUALITY VIDEO
> *


NICE WORK  WERE WORKING ON SOME FOOTAGE TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE THAT


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 28 2009, 11:22 AM~14604781
> *QVO HOMIES, GOOD MEETING U GUYS @ DA HANGOUT SPOT AFTER THE SHOW!!!! DAYUM, AL THE WAY FROM CHI TOWN, DATS DEDICATION & HEART, GOOD LUCK OUT THERE HOMIES!!!
> 
> *


same here bro good meeting u guys that spot was nice gonna have to do that next yr again :biggrin: , and thanks for the words :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 28 2009, 07:32 PM~14610451
> *We hope Boys caddy will b ready 4 next trip Alex...getting some upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good shit.thats a nice car too.
:biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Jul 28 2009, 09:47 PM~14611463
> *NICE WORK    WERE WORKING ON SOME FOOTAGE TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE THAT
> *



Thanks :biggrin:, cool, so what program are you guys going with?


----------



## alex75

to the top.



whats up chamuko


----------



## elchamuko

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 30 2009, 11:34 AM~14627573
> *to the top.
> whats up chamuko
> *



what up Alex... :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 30 2009, 11:34 AM~14627573
> *to the top.
> whats up chamuko
> *


 :0 :0 whattttttttt qvo alex


----------



## alex75

hey yall :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 30 2009, 10:57 AM~14627884
> *:0  :0 whattttttttt  qvo alex
> *



hey i know you got some good pictures from your trip.post em up :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE




----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 30 2009, 12:36 PM~14628381
> *hey i know you got some good pictures from your trip.post em up :biggrin:
> *


im tryin but my pc fucked up cant download them but as soon as i can i ll post them up


----------



## alex75

ok :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 30 2009, 05:03 PM~14631123
> *im tryin  but my  pc  fucked  up  cant  download  them but as soon as  i can i ll  post them up
> *



yup that gay porn will do that to your computer :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jul 31 2009, 11:49 AM~14639104
> *yup that gay porn will do that to your computer :biggrin:
> *


:angry:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jul 31 2009, 12:49 PM~14639104
> *yup that gay porn will do that to your computer :biggrin:
> *


cabron :buttkick: wwhhaaattttttt uuuuuppppppppp


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jul 31 2009, 11:49 AM~14639104
> *yup that gay porn will do that to your computer :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 31 2009, 08:12 PM~14643052
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


va ver el cabron cuando vaya para alla :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

post the pictures already sidekick :twak: 


you had all weekend to clean the gay shit out of the computer :0 



na but really,post the fucken pictures


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 3 2009, 08:59 AM~14658767
> *post the pictures already sidekick :twak:
> you had all weekend to clean the gay shit out of the computer :0
> na but really,post the fucken pictures
> *


im tryin :angry:


----------



## alex75

ok then


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 3 2009, 06:37 PM~14665155
> *im  tryin    :angry:
> *


 :angry: HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 4 2009, 08:49 PM~14678170
> *:angry: HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## copapaint

:wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Aug 5 2009, 11:40 AM~14683951
> *:wave:
> *


what up armando


----------



## Richard Slapson

so whats all this talk i hear about gay shit?! :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

you interested?




hit up sidekick :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 5 2009, 01:08 PM~14684830
> *you interested?
> hit up sidekick :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


pm me his number i got a few bathroom stalls i can carve it into


----------



## alex75

:tongue:


----------



## hot wheels

:wave: QVO HOMIES!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75+Aug 5 2009, 02:08 PM~14684830-->
> 
> 
> 
> you interested?
> hit up sidekick :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GueroRegal_@Aug 5 2009, 02:25 PM~14684994
> *pm me his number i got a few bathroom stalls i can carve it into
> *


mamones -- qvoo homies


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 5 2009, 04:56 PM~14686940
> *mamones --  qvoo homies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 5 2009, 04:56 PM~14686940
> *mamones --  qvoo homies
> *




POST THE FUCKING PICTURES ALREADY SIDEKICK  !!!!!!!!!!







































please


----------



## hot wheels




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 6 2009, 08:36 AM~14692223
> *POST THE FUCKING PICTURES ALREADY SIDEKICK  !!!!!!!!!!
> please
> *


sup Alex where u at ...MIA :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 6 2009, 08:36 AM~14692223
> *POST THE FUCKING PICTURES ALREADY SIDEKICK  !!!!!!!!!!
> please
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 05:28 PM~14728863
> *sup Alex where u at ...MIA  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha hes grounded :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

no im not :angry: 


post more pictures please


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 04:28 PM~14728863
> *sup Alex where u at ...MIA  :biggrin:
> *


 i been on a 3 day drinking weekend.
friday.at the shop got home at 4am


saturday.hangover and up at 12:30 go to the bank then the shop drink some beers to feel better.then to chucky duckys house for his birthday party then home to pick up the family then to my friends house to watcth ufc fights and play pool.got home at 12:30 am drunk again  


sunday.wake up hung over again to the shop at 7:20 am to wash the car and some minor details to go to the straight game picnic.drank allday then to aberhams house for carne asada and more beers.got home at 10pm and straight to bed.



it was a long blur but i had a good weekend.no time for layitlow when im too fucked up to find my laptop :around: 


im back.i will try and post some new pictures this week


----------



## 82fleet

SUP ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

:0 



its about time  




just kidding ,good pictures sidekick :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 10 2009, 05:45 PM~14729647
> * SUP ALEX :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 10 2009, 08:15 PM~14730635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the color im going with on mine :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

copycat :angry: 





























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



not really.thats a friends car he just painted it


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 12 2009, 11:56 AM~14747318
> *copycat :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> not really.thats a friends car he just painted it
> *


great, that means i have to put patterns or something on mine :biggrin: 

almost done prepping the belly on my linc, it should be sprayed the end of the month. ill post pics in my thread. i decided not to go with that bridge. and just reinforce the perches.


----------



## alex75

ahh.thats a good idea.put some patterns to make your car standout :biggrin: 


hey did you ever make it down to san diego?


----------



## hot wheels

WHATS CRACKEN LOKOS!!!!


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 12 2009, 12:41 PM~14748375
> * WHATS CRACKEN LOKOS!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## alex75

added some chrome to the lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 12 2009, 03:46 PM~14749055
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYUM I HAVE SEEN DAT CUTTY SOMEWHERE! HAHAHAHA!!! :biggrin: 

LINCOLN LOOKIN GOOD BRO!!!!

AND AS ALWAYS TTMFT!!!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 12 2009, 02:53 PM~14749105
> *added some chrome to the lincoln :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 12 2009, 02:11 PM~14749203
> *DAYUM  I HAVE SEEN DAT CUTTY SOMEWHERE! HAHAHAHA!!! :biggrin:
> 
> LINCOLN LOOKIN GOOD BRO!!!!
> 
> AND AS ALWAYS TTMFT!!!!
> 
> *



thanks hotwheels :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 12 2009, 02:53 PM~14749105
> *added some chrome to the lincoln :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 12 2009, 12:43 PM~14747718
> *ahh.thats a good idea.put some patterns to make your car standout :biggrin:
> hey did you ever make it down to san diego?
> *


me and my lady were supposed to come down the end of august, but were plannin a family gathering that weekend. so were gonna try and go in september. 

ill get at you for sure when were donw there. Im tryin to find this place in diego they served the baddest mexican seafood. and the beers were in a frosty mug with a quarter filled with lime juice and salt on the top. i wanna say it was near sea world.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy+Aug 12 2009, 06:34 PM~14751421-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWTIME916_@Aug 12 2009, 07:00 PM~14751718
> *me and my lady were supposed to come down the end of august, but were plannin a family gathering that weekend. so were gonna try and go in september.
> 
> ill get at you for sure when were donw there. Im tryin to find this place in diego they served the baddest mexican seafood. and the beers were in a frosty mug with a quarter filled with lime juice and salt on the top. i wanna say it was near sea world.
> *



ok well be here.
as far as the best there is alot of places it just depends who you talk to.


----------



## alex75

bottomsup to the top :cheesy:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP SD, HOW U FELLAS DOIN :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
I may be ready for a come back tour. If you know what I mean. :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Aug 15 2009, 09:23 PM~14781604-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP SD, HOW U FELLAS DOIN :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Aug 16 2009, 06:46 PM~14787133
> *ttt
> *





> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> I may be ready for a come back tour. If you know what I mean. :thumbsup:
> [/
> 
> 
> 
> hey yall :wave:
> 
> 
> hows everyone


----------



## SIDEKICK

> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> I may be ready for a come back tour. If you know what I mean. :thumbsup:
> [/
> hey yall :wave:
> hows everyone
> 
> 
> 
> sup alex how u doin brother
Click to expand...


----------



## brn2ridelo

trade for a 2-door box caprice


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 16 2009, 10:39 PM~14789662
> *sup alex  how  u doin brother
> *


good man just doing some research here on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 17 2009, 12:12 AM~14789796
> *good man just doing some research here on layitlow :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: say whats upp to neto n mario n the rest of fam


----------



## alex75

tell them your godamn self :angry: 








:0


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 17 2009, 12:59 PM~14793730
> *tell them your godamn self :angry:
> :0
> *


  :buttkick:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 17 2009, 05:17 PM~14796335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cabron :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

im just playing guy no :tears: please




hows the weather over there?


----------



## alex75

whats up ralph :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 17 2009, 06:12 PM~14796977
> *im just playing guy no  :tears:  please
> hows the weather over there?
> *


fuckinb hot n humid :angry: nothing like s d weather


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 18 2009, 02:15 PM~14807349
> *fuckinb hot n humid  :angry:  nothing  like s d  weather
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## elchamuko

Thanks for coming out on Sunday... :thumbsup: you guys were in full force...  

I added pics from Sunday HERE

And the video my brother put together...





See you guys next Sunday!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Aug 18 2009, 07:10 PM~14810099
> *Thanks for coming out on Sunday... :thumbsup: you guys were in full force...
> 
> I added pics from Sunday HERE
> 
> And the video my brother put together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys next Sunday!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK

bottoms up :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Aug 18 2009, 06:10 PM~14810099
> *Thanks for coming out on Sunday... :thumbsup: you guys were in full force...
> 
> I added pics from Sunday HERE
> 
> And the video my brother put together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys next Sunday!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
nice video



next time imma bring a flashlight


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 19 2009, 07:26 PM~14822504
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## elchamuko

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 19 2009, 04:13 PM~14819823
> *:0  :0  :0
> nice video
> next time imma bring a flashlight
> *



yeah I know  ... we are planning on changing the start time to 5pm or earlier because of the lack of lights. Also we will organize the parking better so no one has to park their rides near the sprinklers.


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate

COMMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 20 2009, 06:26 PM~14832367
> *:wave:
> *


qvo alex


----------



## 82fleet

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 20 2009, 09:03 PM~14834152
> * TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## kikou-no

ke pedo ke pedo putillos :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> ke pedo ke pedo putillos :biggrin:
> [/quot
> 
> sup kiko ya mero el cutlas o que.


----------



## kikou-no

> ke pedo ke pedo putillos :biggrin:
> [/quot
> 
> sup kiko ya mero el cutlas o que.
> 
> 
> 
> simon ya casi aki ando en el valle del sol :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 10 2009, 07:58 PM~14730411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


todo un player


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Aug 21 2009, 10:19 PM~14845131
> *todo un player
> *


zapo tu sobrino salio mas abentado ke tu y deperdida las sento a lado no comu tu pitillo ke se te durmio :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## alex75

dont talk to neto like that you *** :angry:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Aug 20 2009, 07:35 PM~14833796-->
> 
> 
> 
> qvo alex
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 08:03 PM~14834152
> * TTMFT :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kikou-no_@Aug 21 2009, 06:39 PM~14843499
> *ke pedo ke pedo putillos  :biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttmft :nicoderm:


----------



## alex75

sup foo


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 24 2009, 06:32 PM~14868579
> *sup foo
> *


nada just got back from a weekend vacation :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

it must be nice to be laid off


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 25 2009, 11:18 AM~14875354
> *it must be nice to be laid off
> *


in a way :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

you sonofabish.
im at work all the time and i havent been anywhere in a while.
your unemployed ass has been to mexico,san diego and now some other long weekend :angry: i fucken hate you motherfucker :angry: 




just kidding hey guy where do i sign up for this plan you have going on :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 25 2009, 12:58 PM~14877053
> *you sonofabish.
> im at work all the time and i havent been anywhere in a while.
> your unemployed ass has been to mexico,san diego and now some other long weekend :angry: i fucken hate you motherfucker :angry:
> just kidding hey guy where do i sign up for this plan you have going on :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:  SUP ALEX


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 25 2009, 01:58 PM~14877053
> *you sonofabish.
> im at work all the time and i havent been anywhere in a while.
> your unemployed ass has been to mexico,san diego and now some other long weekend :angry: i fucken hate you motherfucker :angry:
> just kidding hey guy where do i sign up for this plan you have going on :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: well after 18 yrs of work for the same company n travelling for work for the same place i deserve a vacation time :biggrin: be happy i might go to san diego again in november :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hooray for sidekick :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 25 2009, 03:28 PM~14878528
> *:roflmao:   SUP ALEX
> *


 :biggrin: what up jose.you guys coming in november?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 25 2009, 06:30 PM~14879804
> *:biggrin: what up jose.you guys coming in november?
> *


which is 1 is better for he shows vegas or san diego????? so we can book our tickets


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 25 2009, 06:29 PM~14879793
> *hooray for sidekick :biggrin:
> *


and the weather is low 70s :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Aug 25 2009, 05:49 PM~14880003-->
> 
> 
> 
> which is  1 is  better    for he shows  vegas  or  san diego????? so we can book our tickets
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well lets see.i been to vegas i think twice for the show but i never made it to the show
> 
> i live in san diego been to the indoor show a few times and its a good time and a beer garden :thumbsup: :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Aug 25 2009, 05:50 PM~14880022
> *and the weather is low 70s  :biggrin:
> *



pinche sidekick the weather man :uh:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 25 2009, 05:30 PM~14879804
> *:biggrin: what up jose.you guys coming in november?
> *


  SUP HOMIE, GOD WILLING WE ARE THERE IN NOV :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT+Aug 26 2009, 02:46 PM~14889685-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats new carrot?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-82fleet_@Aug 26 2009, 03:53 PM~14890349
> * SUP HOMIE, GOD WILLING WE ARE THERE IN NOV :biggrin:
> *


ok cool.

hey i got some special hot wax for your murals :0


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 27 2009, 03:43 PM~14901074
> *whats new carrot?
> ok cool.
> 
> hey i got some special hot wax for your murals :0
> *


i want a bottomsup shirt


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 27 2009, 02:43 PM~14901074
> *whats new carrot?
> ok cool.
> 
> hey i got some special hot wax for your murals :0
> *


  I BET U DO :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## CARROT

Chillin with my new baby girl. She's five weeks old now.




I'm still trying to finish this F*&kin house. :angry:
Are you guys going to the indoor show?


----------



## SIDEKICK

i thnk well be over in november for the show  :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

ke pedo putillos ya pueden ir al shop el zapo ya ests contento ya le dieron para sus chikles :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Aug 28 2009, 08:23 PM~14916267
> *Chillin with my new baby girl. She's five weeks old now.
> I'm still trying to finish this F*&kin house. :angry:
> Are you guys going to the indoor show?
> *




congratulations guy :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 29 2009, 07:29 AM~14918550
> *i thnk well be over in  november for the show    :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Aug 29 2009, 11:09 AM~14919883
> *ke  pedo putillos  ya pueden ir al shop el zapo  ya ests contento ya le dieron para sus chikles :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




no le digas zapo puto.


no te van a llevar a el pelucero o a desayunar


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 29 2009, 07:20 PM~14922526
> *no le digas zapo puto.
> no te van a llevar a el pelucero o a desayunar
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

:0  :worship: :tongue: :h5:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 31 2009, 07:55 AM~14933771
> *:0    :worship:  :tongue:  :h5:
> *


qvooooooooooo alex


----------



## alex75

you holding out on the pictures sidekick :angry: 



post more


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## C-LO9492

:biggrin: Hey homie where is shop located in SD. Will be there next week for business and wanted to stop by an pick up some goodies.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Aug 31 2009, 04:52 PM~14939473
> *:biggrin: Hey homie where is shop located in SD.  Will be there next week for business and wanted to stop by an pick up some goodies.. :biggrin:
> *


hers the shops number 619-466-6388 theyll give the exact address


----------



## SIDEKICK

for the linc


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Aug 31 2009, 03:52 PM~14939473
> *:biggrin: Hey homie where is shop located in SD.  Will be there next week for business and wanted to stop by an pick up some goodies.. :biggrin:
> *




were at 9178 birch street,spring valley.91977 corner with presioca st.


call in to let us know what you need.ask for neto.





oh call afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

damn sidekick,those are nice arms.you going to chrome them?






hey nice pictures :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 31 2009, 06:20 PM~14940507
> *damn sidekick,those are nice arms.you going to chrome them?
> hey nice pictures  :biggrin:
> *


nope i was but tryin to sell them :cheesy: buildin a caddy now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey did you sell the towncar?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 31 2009, 07:28 PM~14941476
> *hey did you sell the towncar?
> *


nope i still have it :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 31 2009, 07:50 PM~14941791
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

to the top


----------



## SIDEKICK

:thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 31 2009, 07:18 PM~14940481
> *were at 9178 birch street,spring valley.91977 corner with presioca st.
> call in to let us know what you need.ask for neto.
> oh call afternoon :biggrin:
> *


Horale Alex thanks... Hey homie is anything crackin this wkend?? Wanna get sum shots of how SD does it in da lowlo.. Be kickin it for 2weeks in Carlsbad for work.. Like to check out the hot spots.. Me llamo Carlos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 1 2009, 04:21 PM~14951386
> *Horale Alex thanks...  Hey homie is anything crackin this wkend??  Wanna get sum shots of how SD does it in da lowlo..  Be kickin it for 2weeks in Carlsbad for work..  Like to check out the hot spots.. Me llamo Carlos :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



no problem carlos.



on sunday night the guys from ourtime cc do a lowrider nightn at the rallys in chula vista.

check out the events calender it under ourtime lowrider night rallys.or something like that :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

heres the link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485917


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## C-LO9492

Horale Alex I will, you going to be there homie and damn its been 4yrs since I been to Chula Viasta homie.. I'll holla at you guys when I get in sunday from DFW, Tx :biggrin: :biggrin: 

From Tx to Cali :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 2 2009, 02:27 PM~14961970
> *Horale Alex I will, you going to be there homie and damn its been 4yrs since I been to Chula Viasta homie..  I'll holla at you guys when I get in sunday from DFW, Tx :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> From Tx to Cali :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



ok cool carlos.
i will try and be out there but since its a holiday weekend i might have to spend time with the family.but yeah i try and go every week to back up the homies from ourtime cc.

if im out there come over and say whats up.shop number is 619-466-6388.my brother neto runs the shop he can help you with whatever you need.

oh by the way if im at the rallys i will be in my lincoln so you know who i am
its on my avitar.


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 2 2009, 04:59 PM~14962797
> *ok cool carlos.
> i will try and be out there but since its a holiday weekend i might have to spend time with the family.but yeah i try and go every week to back up the homies from ourtime cc.
> 
> if im out there come over and say whats up.shop number is 619-466-6388.my brother neto runs the shop he can help you with whatever you need.
> 
> oh by the way if im at the rallys i will be in my lincoln so you know who i am
> its on my avitar.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 2 2009, 05:59 PM~14962797
> *ok cool carlos.
> i will try and be out there but since its a holiday weekend i might have to spend time with the family.but yeah i try and go every week to back up the homies from ourtime cc.
> 
> if im out there come over and say whats up.shop number is 619-466-6388.my brother neto runs the shop he can help you with whatever you need.
> 
> oh by the way if im at the rallys i will be in my lincoln so you know who i am
> its on my avitar.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

:cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK

november it is


----------



## alex75

see you then :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

BOTTOMS UP OR SHOULD WE SAY TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## alex75

whats new hotwheels


----------



## 82fleet

SUP BOTTOMSUP, HOWS EVERYTHING ALEX. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75+Sep 3 2009, 03:03 PM~14972600-->
> 
> 
> 
> see you then :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot wheels_@Sep 3 2009, 03:24 PM~14972795
> *BOTTOMS UP OR SHOULD WE SAY TTMFT!!!!!
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 3 2009, 04:03 PM~14972600
> *see you then :biggrin:
> *


Gonna take me some badass shots with my fancy camera of the action that goes down sunday an maybe head up 2 Crenshaw Blvd da following wkend to see my homies *"MAJESTICS"* at there hot spot.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492

_*BOTTOMSUP HYDRAULICS *_I'LL SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY AN DURING DA WEEK.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Sep 3 2009, 06:04 PM~14974916
> * SUP BOTTOMSUP, HOWS EVERYTHING ALEX. :biggrin:
> *



nothing new over here jose.  


whats up with you guys up there


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave: Alex







Cant sleep either huh?


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 3 2009, 09:12 PM~14977073
> *Gonna take me some badass shots with my fancy camera of the action that goes down sunday an maybe head up 2 Crenshaw Blvd da following wkend to see my homies "MAJESTICS" at there hot spot.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fancy camera huh :0 




> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 3 2009, 09:14 PM~14977108
> *BOTTOMSUP HYDRAULICS I'LL SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY AN DURING DA WEEK.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Sep 3 2009, 10:56 PM~14977985
> *:wave:  :wave: Alex
> Cant sleep either huh?
> *



i never sleep ***** :wow:


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 3 2009, 11:58 PM~14977990
> *i never sleep ***** :wow:
> *




TWEEKER! uffin: uffin: :around: :around: hno: hno: :420: :420: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 3 2009, 05:15 PM~14973353
> *whats new hotwheels
> *


same ol same ol bro!!!! jus hitting da freeways going to these shows!! hows everything @ Bottoms Up???


----------



## kikou-no

ya me digieron pitillis ke el zapo anda bien crudro :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMS UP


----------



## C-LO9492

SAY ALEX SORRY I DIDN'T BACK YOU. WE ROLLED IN LATE AN TIRED YESTERDAY. I'LL SWING BY DURING THE WEEK, WE ARE WORKING OF PALOMAR AIRPORT DR.   SO WHAT WENT DOWN YESTERDAY EVENING???


----------



## C-LO9492

_*TTT*_


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Sep 5 2009, 04:07 PM~14990984
> *ya me digieron pitillis ke el zapo anda bien crudro :biggrin:
> *




:uh:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 7 2009, 07:10 AM~15002426
> *ttt BOTTOMS UP
> *




hi


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 7 2009, 02:44 PM~15005732
> *SAY ALEX SORRY I DIDN'T BACK YOU.  WE ROLLED IN LATE AN TIRED YESTERDAY.  I'LL SWING BY DURING THE WEEK, WE ARE WORKING OF PALOMAR AIRPORT DR.     SO WHAT WENT DOWN YESTERDAY EVENING???
> *



dont worry.it was a long weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 7 2009, 08:17 PM~15009222
> *hi
> *


qvo alex how u doin bro


----------



## alex75

im great


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 7 2009, 09:03 PM~15009793
> *im great
> *


cooo\l coool cooool


----------



## alex75

how are you doing my friend


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 7 2009, 09:32 PM~15010219
> *how are you doing my friend
> *


goood just kickin back for now


----------



## EL KOLORADO

NETO AND HIS CREW FROM BOTTOMS UP HYROS IS TAKING CARE OF THE HOP FOR INDIVIDUALS C.C. PICNIC.............


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Sep 8 2009, 09:40 PM~15022017
> *NETO AND HIS CREW FROM BOTTOMS UP HYROS IS TAKING CARE OF THE HOP FOR INDIVIDUALS C.C. PICNIC.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Sep 9 2009, 07:56 PM~15033554-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 07:57 PM~15033567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Sep 9 2009, 07:58 PM~15033589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: what happened here?


----------



## alex75

did you take those pics from the internet?


or did you take them???



either way if you gonna post some bitches in here,you gonna have to do better than that :twak: 


thank you come again


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 9 2009, 11:42 PM~15035487
> *did you take those pics from the internet?
> or did you take them???
> either way if you gonna post some bitches in here,you gonna have to do better than that :twak:
> thank you come again
> *


cabrooooooooooooon  u just had to be there


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt for BOTTOMS UP


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 10 2009, 02:39 AM~15035974
> *cabrooooooooooooon   u  just had to be there
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

post the good pics then :cheesy:


----------



## bumpercheckin

EVERYBODY thats right you reading this!
come check this out we all know that when you
aint doin nothin you can just come to a new site
to talk shit about virtual cars that you built so come
on its all fun and even better ITS FREE! there are car
clubs, or you can start your own club, you can choose from 5 
different cars 63 impala 96 towncar caprice coupe euro'ed out
79 monte carlo and 84 coupe deville and more to come soon
I know Daygo has been representin, where's LA and Az at? 
Bring it! www.thelowridergame.com sign up GET TO HOPPIN
unless you too scared of gettin served online!


----------



## Fonzoh

yo alex tell neto the front end on my blazer really needs to get done now, i know i been lagen but if he can stop by my pad and asses the damage and go from there i would apreciate it. if so have him hit me up


----------



## alex75

no problem


----------



## mrbg




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## kikou-no

:biggrin: t Bottomsup


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

hi there sidekick


----------



## hot wheels

QVO LOKOS!!!! LOOKIN SHARP OUT THERE HOMIES!!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75+Sep 14 2009, 02:43 PM~15078300-->
> 
> 
> 
> hi there sidekick
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot wheels_@Sep 14 2009, 03:34 PM~15078759
> *QVO LOKOS!!!! LOOKIN SHARP OUT THERE HOMIES!!!!
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: just here bro


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 14 2009, 02:46 PM~15078876
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: just here    bro
> *



ok


----------



## 82fleet

Q-VO BOTTOMSUP :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75+Sep 15 2009, 12:36 PM~15088542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 06:28 PM~15091722
> * Q-VO BOTTOMSUP :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL KOLORADO_@Sep 16 2009, 07:48 AM~15096657
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 qvo :wave: :wave:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 16 2009, 09:50 AM~15097062
> *qvo  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: QVO!!!!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by hot wheels+Sep 14 2009, 02:34 PM~15078759-->
> 
> 
> 
> QVO LOKOS!!!! LOOKIN SHARP OUT THERE HOMIES!!!!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 05:28 PM~15091722
> * Q-VO BOTTOMSUP :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL KOLORADO_@Sep 16 2009, 06:48 AM~15096657
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 16 2009, 09:34 AM~15097495
> *:wave:  :wave: QVO!!!!
> *


sup hotwheels hows it goin bro.............qvoooooooooooo alex hows it goin


----------



## alex75

whats up sidekick.
here are some pictures from the aztlan cc picnic this weekend at j st.







> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Sep 16 2009, 08:46 AM~15097620-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 08:47 AM~15097630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FiveNine619_@Sep 16 2009, 08:51 AM~15097694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 16 2009, 11:56 AM~15098908
> *whats up sidekick.
> here are some pictures from the aztlan cc picnic this weekend at j st.
> *


nice picsssss :thumbsup: did u hop ur linc


----------



## alex75

a little bit :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 16 2009, 03:34 PM~15100757
> *a little bit :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD.CLASSICS C.C.

Im looking to move to San Diego from Miami sometime next year. The rides you've guys have done look tight and im looking forward to going up there to get some work done. Keep up the good work homies.


----------



## alex75

:thumbsup: 


come see us when your ready :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD.CLASSICS C.C.

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 17 2009, 10:07 AM~15108334
> *:thumbsup:
> come see us when your ready :biggrin:
> *


Will do homie, god bless


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BLVD.CLASSICS C.C.+Sep 17 2009, 11:41 AM~15109030-->
> 
> 
> 
> Will do homie, god bless
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Sep 17 2009, 11:50 AM~15109116
> *   ttt
> *



whats up with the lac?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 17 2009, 01:03 PM~15109223
> *:thumbsup:
> whats up with the lac?
> *


havent finished it not enough funds right now


----------



## alex75




----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt bottomsup


----------



## kikou-no

hey muneka ke hay por aya :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 17 2009, 02:44 PM~15110058
> *
> *


----------



## 82fleet

Q-VO ALEX. TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Sep 20 2009, 11:19 AM~15133206
> *hey muneka ke hay por aya  :biggrin:
> *



whats up putito :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Sep 21 2009, 08:30 AM~15140540
> * Q-VO ALEX. TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75




----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Sep 8 2009, 10:40 PM~15022017
> *NETO AND HIS CREW FROM BOTTOMS UP HYROS IS TAKING CARE OF THE HOP FOR INDIVIDUALS C.C. PICNIC.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## alex75

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

good picture sidekick


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Sep 10 2009, 02:22 PM~15041546
> *yo alex tell neto the front end on my blazer really needs to get done now, i know i been lagen but if he can stop by my pad and asses the damage and go from there i would apreciate it. if so have him hit me up
> *




i sent you a pm


----------



## hot wheels

:wave: :thumbsup: TTT FO DA HOMIES!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

:0


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

:cheesy:


----------



## KABRON

BOTTOMSUP!


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON+Sep 22 2009, 10:48 PM~15160757-->
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTOMSUP!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL KOLORADO_@Sep 22 2009, 11:24 PM~15160981
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



hey yall


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by KABRON+Sep 22 2009, 11:48 PM~15160757-->
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTOMSUP!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EL [email protected] 23 2009, 12:24 AM~15160981
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex75_@Sep 23 2009, 11:16 AM~15163945
> *hey yall
> *


qvoooooooooooo :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 22 2009, 05:05 PM~15155625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS PIC SIDEKICK!!!

QVO HOMIES!!

TTMFT FO BOTTOMS UP!!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 23 2009, 11:51 AM~15164296
> *BAD ASS PIC SIDEKICK!!!
> 
> QVO HOMIES!!
> 
> TTMFT FO BOTTOMS UP!!!!
> 
> *


qvo bro how u doin


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 3 2009, 09:14 PM~14977108
> *BOTTOMSUP HYDRAULICS I'LL SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY AN DURING DA WEEK.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



what happened carlos?


----------



## alex75

to the top with some pictures


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

dont know if i posted these yet but here goes.



went out for a weekend of lowriding.broke my trim off.fixed it then i broke it the next day  
then the same night i bottomed out and broke my muffler off and popped a tire.



















every thing was fixed the next day at the shop but i did it all myself so it was free :biggrin: 
fucken lowriding can get expensive.all i had to buy was a new tire.its like my friend aberham says"WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF LOWRIDING"


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 24 2009, 04:55 PM~15177647
> *dont know if i posted these yet but here goes.
> went out for a weekend of lowriding.broke my trim off.fixed it then i broke it the next day
> then the nsame night i bottomed out and broke my muffler off and popped a tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every thing was fixed the next day at the shop but i did it all myself so it was free :biggrin:
> fucken lowriding can get expensive.all i had to buy was a new tire.its like my friend aberham says"WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF LOWRIDING"
> *


 :0 :0 BOTTOMSUP :biggrin: qvo alex fix for november bro  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

its already fixed :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 27 2009, 11:03 PM~15204187
> *its already fixed :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels

QVO HOMIES!!!! JUS SHOWING SUM HOMIE LUV!!!!


----------



## Richard Slapson

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 28 2009, 08:13 AM~15206485
> *QVO HOMIES!!!! JUS SHOWING SUM HOMIE LUV!!!!
> *



whatsup hotwheels.

looking good at the hop saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 28 2009, 09:30 AM~15207231
> *:cheesy: :wave:
> *



hi


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 28 2009, 09:36 AM~15207303
> *hi
> *


hey


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 28 2009, 11:35 AM~15207290
> *whatsup hotwheels.
> 
> looking good at the hop saturday :thumbsup:
> *


bro, peer presure is a mofo!! but i am glad I did it!!! :biggrin: shit you know u guys have them lincolns on lock, doing the dayum thing!!!!! i was waiting for you to gas hop while your were leaving...wwweeeeeeeee!!!!! hahaha!!!
TTMFT!!!


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

naw i three wheeled down the street on the way out :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by hot wheels+Sep 28 2009, 04:33 PM~15210799-->
> 
> 
> 
> bro, peer presure is a mofo!! but i am glad I did it!!! :biggrin: shit you know u guys have them lincolns on lock, doing the dayum thing!!!!! i was waiting for you to gas hop while your were leaving...wwweeeeeeeee!!!!! hahaha!!!
> TTMFT!!!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex75_@Sep 28 2009, 04:53 PM~15211037
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> naw i three wheeled down the street on the way out :cheesy:
> *


qvoo :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 24 2009, 04:55 PM~15177647
> *dont know if i posted these yet but here goes.
> went out for a weekend of lowriding.broke my trim off.fixed it then i broke it the next day
> then the nsame night i bottomed out and broke my muffler off and popped a tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every thing was fixed the next day at the shop but i did it all myself so it was free :biggrin:
> fucken lowriding can get expensive.all i had to buy was a new tire.its like my friend aberham says"WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF LOWRIDING"
> *


GOD DAM RITE MUTHA FUCKA! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Aug 21 2009, 10:22 PM~14845165
> *zapo tu sobrino salio mas abentado ke tu y deperdida las sento a lado no comu tu pitillo ke se te durmio  :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


HEY PUTILLO! MUY BRAVITO EN EL TELEFONO I LA COMPUTADORA :buttkick: TE LA COMES PINCHE KITA PARTES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Sep 28 2009, 08:38 PM~15214351
> *GOD DAM RITE MUTHA FUCKA! :biggrin:
> *




:yessad:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Sep 28 2009, 08:46 PM~15214460
> *HEY PUTILLO! MUY BRAVITO EN EL TELEFONO I LA COMPUTADORA :buttkick: TE LA COMES PINCHE KITA PARTES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:tongue:


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## VICS'79

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 29 2009, 09:44 AM~15217204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 29 2009, 07:44 AM~15217204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahahahahahahaaaaa.





that was a good one


----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## kikou-no

hey alex aki esta el carro del fat azz se mira chingonlorecogi anoche :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Sep 30 2009, 02:04 AM~15226049
> *hey alex aki esta el carro del fat azz se mira chingonlorecogi anoche  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good mija :0


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt bottomsup


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 30 2009, 09:11 AM~15227691
> *looks good mija :0
> *


TE GUSTO MUNECA ESPERATE KE LO MIRES ARMADO :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

bring it over


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD

q-vo!


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Oct 2 2009, 05:27 PM~15252442
> *q-vo!
> *


KE ONDQ MEMO KE PEDO KE PEDO


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Oct 2 2009, 04:27 PM~15252442
> *q-vo!
> *


whats up *****.


whats up with the 63?


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

pinche sidekick has all the pictures and this motherfucker is all the way in chi-town :0


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 4 2009, 07:11 PM~15266826
> *pinche sidekick has all the pictures and this motherfucker is all the way in chi-town :0
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 4 2009, 06:03 PM~15266752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 TTMFT FOR BOTTOMSUP :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

TTT


----------



## SHOWTIME916

what it do


----------



## alex75

whats up showtime :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 4 2009, 10:03 PM~15266752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuckin badass...post more pics plz


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 6 2009, 12:38 PM~15283257
> *whats up showtime :biggrin:
> *


chillin. at work thinkin about what color chonies my girl put on this morning. She just got off the rag, so its rape time.


----------



## alex75

ahahahahahahaaaa.





handle that shit :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK

:wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: sup big bopper


----------



## 82fleet

Q-VO SD, :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP see u next month


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Oct 7 2009, 11:40 AM~15293795-->
> 
> 
> 
> chillin. at work thinkin about what color chonies my girl put on this morning. She just got off the rag, so its rape time.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 07:19 PM~15298076
> * Q-VO SD, :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Oct 8 2009, 05:47 PM~15306805
> *ttt  BOTTOMSUP see u  next month
> *




have your camera ready :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 12 2009, 08:45 AM~15330790
> *so what clor?
> :biggrin:
> have your camera ready :cheesy:
> *


i will :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister 76




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 14 2009, 11:11 AM~15354685
> *i will  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

bottomsup to the top :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 21 2009, 01:19 AM~15420154
> *bottomsup to the top :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

whats up sidekick.que dice el austin powers


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW




----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 21 2009, 11:03 AM~15422846
> *whats up sidekick.que dice el austin powers
> *


ese guey is missin in action.. :0


----------



## alex75

bottomsup is now offering paint and body work to our customers.we have assembed a team of expirienced body and paint specialist at afforable prices.basic paint jobs will start at $1500 and up withn all prep,materials and light body work.
we only use good materials such as sherwin-williams ulra 7000 and dupont chroma base.no 1 a day bullshit here.
so bring your cars in we will lift and paint them here under one roof and you know we do quality workhere at bottomsup :biggrin: 




will post some pictures of our work later


----------



## alex75

heres a grand national we did.its still needs wax


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 22 2009, 01:18 PM~15435560
> *bottomsup is now offering paint and body work to our customers.we have assembed a team of expirienced body and paint specialist at afforable prices.basic paint jobs will start at $1500 and up withn all prep,materials and light body work.
> we only use good materials such as sherwin-williams ulra 7000 and dupont chroma base.no 1 a day bullshit here.
> so bring your cars in we will lift and paint them here under one roof and you know we do quality workhere at bottomsup :biggrin:
> will post some pictures of our work later
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

we just did this cadillac too.i will post pictures of it later with all the trim put on















also we still do chroming and polishing.will post pics of this car when its all put together.all the trim was polished and assembled by us here at the shop


----------



## alex75

hers some custom work we did on a trunk.custom fiberglass panels,plexiglass,paint, painted batteries,pinstripe,silverleaf and sound system


----------



## alex75

here a 66 we just sold.it was painted here too










you guys know this car


----------



## alex75

heres coreys 59 rag in the booth a couple years ago.
like i said we have been painting for a while but for ourselves only and friends.now we are offering paint service to the public :0 









here it is finished.this car went straight to la after being put together and only driven a few times by corey  












on a side note that fucker never lifted it :angry:


----------



## alex75

same car


----------



## alex75

we did this car for calvin from majestics a few years ago.we did paint body and the frame off the car


----------



## alex75

heres a pictures of a monster slip drive shaft :0


----------



## alex75

heres a fully wrapped frame for a customer car coming out next year.paisa edition


----------



## alex75

some slip driveshaft pictures


----------



## BIGJOE619

SUP ALEX


----------



## alex75

hey james look neto and mario wen t see og ted wells.you must be jealous.










picked up a few color bars


----------



## alex75

hey joe whats up homie?

was that you they were calling a shop queen on bumper checking?


----------



## BIGJOE619

I THINK THEY WERE TALKIN ABOUT THE OTHER JOE CUZ I BROUGHT MY CAR OUT AND JUMPED IT LOL... MY CAR HASNT BEEN IN THE SHOP THAT LONG...


----------



## alex75

yes thats true.i guess we should ask who they were talking about?


dont worry it was someone with a new name and one post,must be a chickenshit :0


----------



## BIGJOE619

I MIGHT HAVE UR BOYS PAINT MY CAR AFTER I PUT THE MOTOR IN THEY GAVE ME DECENT PRICES...


----------



## alex75

you know well hook you up queen :biggrin: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

haha just kidding homie


----------



## BIGJOE619

UR GONNA MAKE ME PUT MY BATTERIES BACK IN AND JUMP ON FOOLS WITH A CRACKED FRAME LOL...


----------



## sdimpala64

BigJoe what up.....need a hook up on paint.


----------



## BIGJOE619

WHAT ARE U GONNA PAINT?


----------



## alex75

heres some candy accents added to netos car.
this is real candy not some stock color or wannabe candy


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Oct 22 2009, 01:24 PM~15436224
> *UR GONNA MAKE ME PUT MY BATTERIES BACK IN AND JUMP ON FOOLS WITH A CRACKED FRAME LOL...
> *



haha just fucking with you joe :biggrin:


----------



## sdimpala64

an impala..... what else


----------



## fernsd

whats up alex are you at the shop working??


----------



## hot wheels

DAYUM, DOING BIG THINGS!!!!
TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES AT BOTTOMS UP!!!! DATS WHATS UP!!!! HEY ALEX IS IT TRUE IF I BRING MY MONTE OVER THERE TO SWITCH OUT N PAINT I GET A FREE COLOR BAR! :biggrin: GRACIAS BIG DOG!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

heres the finished product



> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 4 2009, 06:03 PM~15266752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGJOE619

THE DUCE OR THE 4


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by fernsd_@Oct 22 2009, 01:28 PM~15436266
> *whats up alex are you at the shop working??
> *


yes i am.who is this.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 22 2009, 01:28 PM~15436267
> *DAYUM, DOING BIG THINGS!!!!
> TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES AT BOTTOMS UP!!!! DATS WHATS UP!!!! HEY ALEX IS IT TRUE IF I BRING MY MONTE OVER THERE TO SWITCH OUT N PAINT I GET A FREE COLOR BAR! :biggrin: GRACIAS BIG DOG!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



for you yes.

bring it over and when you pick it up it well have it painted bumping and jumping :0 



then you to can say WEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by fernsd_@Oct 22 2009, 01:28 PM~15436266
> *whats up alex are you at the shop working??
> *



oh is this fernando with the new 63 on the way?


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 22 2009, 03:33 PM~15436310
> *for you yes.
> 
> bring it over and when you pick it up it well have it painted bumping and jumping :0
> then you to can say WEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHAHAHA!!! DATS WHATS UP!!! 

stay up big dog and tell da homies QVO for me!!!


----------



## fernsd

its me fern cabron i was there at the shop with you last night


----------



## alex75

whats up homeboy.i didnt know your screen name.
your not working today?


----------



## fernsd

YA IM AT WORK!!!!! YOU GOING TO BE AT THE SHOP TONIGHT?


----------



## alex75

yes i am :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

got your pm.call the shop when your ready :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

What's up jose.how many coming down to san diego?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 22 2009, 04:51 PM~15437682
> *got your pm.call the shop when your ready :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 22 2009, 07:04 PM~15439604
> *What's up jose.how many coming down to san diego?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## alex75

Don't lie to me


----------



## SHOWTIME916

If you guys know anyone with a 96 or 97 i have some chrome rear calipers for sale on "vehicle parts" topic.. 

Whats new man, i wanna go to diego and have some cheladas and mariscos


----------



## alex75

how much?

and why are they not going on your car?


----------



## rd62rdstr

Dont forget our Annual show. This is the big one! Last years was a huge success and I have had clubs asking about it again for this year. This is THE ONE! This years show is moved to a new indoor location. There will be a concert, a hop, bikini contest, vendors, glamorous models for photo opportunities, and the Southwest's nicest lowriders! Following are the categories to be awarded! All done as a fund-raiser! Come out and support a good cause!

Best Bomb
60's
70's
80's 
90's 
Luxury
Best motor
Best Paint
Truck
Motorcycle
Bicycle / Pedal Car
Hop (Cash Award)
Bikini (Cash Award)
Best Interior

Magazines, please call now for your press passes! Move in is from 8-10 am.


----------



## Richard Slapson

sup alex, hope business is good. stay up fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

alex pick these up off me. ill sell them to anyone you know for 100 bucks shipped!!!!

A new set of calipers at kragen is 80 bucks. the extra 20 would be for shipping..


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15482662

they work on 97 through 00 towncars...


----------



## SHOWTIME916

:biggrin: buy these.. 80 bucks


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Q-vo Alex


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 27 2009, 02:08 PM~15483389
> *:biggrin: buy these.. 80 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i will tell my homies with 95 -97s.

problem is they know they will get the chrome bug and it will end up costing them in the long run.
if they fit my car i would buy them  


i will put the word out.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 27 2009, 12:19 PM~15482540
> *sup alex, hope business is good. stay up fellas :thumbsup:
> *


whats up guero.
hows the hot rod?


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 27 2009, 02:50 PM~15483814
> *Q-vo Alex
> *



whats up rick.
car looked good in the vegas pics


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Oct 15 2009, 12:41 AM~15362988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the hop prize money see u guys next year............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 27 2009, 03:53 PM~15483845
> *i will tell my homies with 95 -97s.
> 
> problem is they know they will get the chrome bug and it will end up costing them in the long run.
> if they fit my car i would buy them
> i will put the word out.
> *


gracias  they fit newer lincolns too


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

They have girls like this in san diego?


----------



## alex75

if you know where to look.


shit you cant come to san diego with out your girl anyway :0


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 27 2009, 05:56 PM~15485175
> *if you know where to look.
> shit you cant come to san diego with out your girl anyway :0
> *


I know.  

I guess when you bring your girl, its guaranteed pussy, you know what i mean? 

She doesnt know what other female your really thinkin about when your hittin it doggy.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 27 2009, 02:54 PM~15483856
> *whats up guero.
> hows the hot rod?
> *


well... shit slowed down once i ran outta money...  :biggrin: Im pickin up a 2nd job just to fund the project or else this shit will take forever and im not down with that. on top of that my camera is missing.. probably stolen so... yeah... shit..  thanks for asking though man. :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 27 2009, 08:47 PM~15488327
> *I know.
> 
> I guess when you bring your girl, its guaranteed pussy, you know what i mean?
> 
> She doesnt know what other female your really thinkin about when your hittin it doggy..  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Oct 27 2009, 07:41 PM~15487409-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Oct 28 2009, 09:00 AM~15492016
> *ttt BOTTOMSUP
> *



:wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 28 2009, 09:37 AM~15492336
> *well... shit slowed down once i ran outta money...  :biggrin: Im pickin up a 2nd job just to fund the project or else this shit will take forever and im not down with that. on top of that my camera is missing.. probably stolen so... yeah... shit..  thanks for asking though man. :thumbsup:
> *



damn that sucks.

hey i just realized you dont make any sense....

your name is gueroREGAL...

but your in a cutlass club and your working on a malibu????

:dunno:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 28 2009, 01:53 PM~15494162
> *:wave:
> *


qvo alex how u doin bro , hope all is good in s.d.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Bottoms up :uh:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 28 2009, 12:55 PM~15494182
> *damn that sucks.
> 
> hey i just realized you dont make any sense....
> 
> your name is gueroREGAL...
> 
> but your in a cutlass club and your working on a malibu????
> 
> :dunno:
> *


hahahaha yeah. this is because i first joined this site in 07 when i bought my friends regal and we were looking to juice it... my friend reccommended me this site because of the diagrams then i joined in order to ask questions in the hydraulics forum. the "guero" part comes from when i worked in a restaurant all the mexicans called me guero, pinche guero, guero loco, guero peligroso, guero chingon, etc. most of them i didnt even know what they ment :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 28 2009, 02:36 PM~15495108
> * guero chingon,
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you a funny motherfucker


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Oct 28 2009, 01:47 PM~15494579-->
> 
> 
> 
> qvo alex  how u doin bro , hope all is good in s.d.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up side kick.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWTIME916_@Oct 28 2009, 01:50 PM~15494609
> *Bottoms up :uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 28 2009, 04:10 PM~15495550
> *whats up side kick.
> :uh:
> *


TTT


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 28 2009, 03:08 PM~15495526
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you a funny motherfucker
> *


lol... hell yeah that job was sick.. first time i ever heard como me duele by valentin elizalde


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS SEE YOU GUYS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

ok :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

damn scott you almost made it :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT+Oct 28 2009, 09:58 PM~15500273-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Oct 29 2009, 07:57 AM~15502905
> *ttt BOTTOMSUP
> *



hi


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 29 2009, 12:05 PM~15504393
> *hi
> *


qvo alex how u doin bro


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## CARROT

Whats up Alex?


----------



## alex75

whats up *****


----------



## [email protected]

what up my *****...ya los encontre haa...just checkin in....whats up for this saturday


----------



## alex75

oh shit.whats up steve.

you cooking on saturday?


----------



## hot wheels

QVO HOMIES!!!! WHATS CRACKEN!!!
TTMFT!!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by hot wheels+Nov 2 2009, 04:56 PM~15541154-->
> 
> 
> 
> QVO HOMIES!!!! WHATS CRACKEN!!!
> TTMFT!!!!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Nov 2 2009, 05:30 PM~15541619
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916

what up man, post up some pics of the rides


----------



## alex75

i will try and post some new pictures later today.
a clean 64 just lft sunday and i didnt get any npictures.i will gwt some of that car later and post up.
hows the lincoln coming along?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 3 2009, 03:52 PM~15551504
> *i will try and post some new pictures later today.
> a clean 64 just lft sunday and i didnt get any npictures.i will gwt some of that car later and post up.
> hows the lincoln coming along?
> *


its alright just doin what i can with bein check to check you know..


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 3 2009, 03:13 PM~15551759
> *its alright just doin what i can with bein check to check you know..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 1 2009, 11:59 PM~15534188
> *oh shit.whats up steve.
> 
> you cooking on saturday?
> *


i told mario i would , do you guys have anything in mind yet?


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 3 2009, 08:58 PM~15554897
> *i told mario i would ,  do you guys have anything in mind yet?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 3 2009, 05:56 PM~15552761
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## alex75




----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 3 2009, 08:58 PM~15554897
> *i told mario i would ,  do you guys have anything in mind yet?
> *


IS THIS EL K TE IVA DECIR? :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

TTT


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Nov 4 2009, 09:25 PM~15566643
> *IS THIS EL K TE IVA DECIR? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats pretty bad chuck


----------



## Fonzoh

YO ALEX WHO HAS TICKETS FOR THE SHOW ? I KNOW YOU GOT THE PLUG BRO :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

ask neto :dunno:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 6 2009, 01:12 PM~15583196
> *ask neto :dunno:
> *


did someone say hookup!! hahaaha!!! QVO HOMIESS!!! TTMFT PARA LOS DE BOTTOMS UP!! see u sunday homies!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK

good ;luck at the show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

page 6 :uh: 



sup homies :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvooooooooooooooo so wheres the pics????


----------



## alex75

i didnt go to the show.

neto went but im sure he was to busy for pictures :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Nov 9 2009, 11:02 PM~15616892
> *:thumbsup:
> *



whats up carrot


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 9 2009, 02:37 PM~15610486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




bardo's fresh cut town car n dat :0


----------



## Fonzoh

:uh: SECURITY!!!quote=alex75,Nov 10 2009, 01:25 PM~15622024]
bardo's fresh cut town car n dat :0
[/quote]


----------



## elchamuko

*WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU THERE!!! 
* :biggrin:
THE THREAD IS UP!!!!

LINK


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

> :uh: SECURITY!!!
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> haha neto was done by the time the cops came so fuckem


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 22 2009, 12:28 PM~15435643
> *hers some custom work we did on a trunk.custom fiberglass panels,plexiglass,paint, painted batteries,pinstripe,silverleaf and sound system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats kind if funny. i dont remember you being there when i was doing this car. i did all the hardline his brouther in law painted the trunk.noe from sound expirience did the sounds.and me and kiko did all the measurements and cutouts of all the wood in his garage. and to top it off there isnt any fiber glass in that trunk its all mdf and bondo.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Nov 11 2009, 03:41 PM~15636389
> *thats kind if funny. i dont remember you being there when i was doing this car. i did all the hardline his brouther in law painted the trunk.noe from sound expirience did the sounds.and me and kiko did all the measurements and cutouts of all the wood in his garage. and to top it off there isnt any fiber glass in that trunk its all mdf and bondo.
> *



:uh:


uuuuueeeeeeghhhheeeee


no mames


----------



## BIGJOE619

sup alex I parted out that cutless I had if u know anyone who needs the 6 cylinder motor hit me up im gonna pull it saturday


----------



## alex75

ok.you gonna put the setup in the 510?


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGJOE619

set up is gone lol.. the 510 is for gettin sideways and the caddy is to get vertical lol


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

whats goin on man  




























:uh:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: 



i laugh everytime i see that stupid face on your avitar or when you post it all huge :biggrin: 









:uh:


----------



## kikou-no

we redo my trunk in 09 pete cause the trunk crack and fiver glass and painted and stripe we all know the u help me gordo no seas celosa we taking about all the work the neto and me did and **** painted same painter that is working for the shop :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Nov 11 2009, 04:41 PM~15636389
> *thats kind if funny. i dont remember you being there when i was doing this car. i did all the hardline his brouther in law painted the trunk.noe from sound expirience did the sounds.and me and kiko did all the measurements and cutouts of all the wood in his garage. and to top it off there isnt any fiber glass in that trunk its all mdf and bondo.
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

whats up everyone :biggrin:


----------



## SD CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 16 2009, 12:08 PM~15680026
> *whats up everyone :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S GOING ON ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

whats up nemo?

where is your best friend will?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 16 2009, 12:08 PM~15680026
> *whats up everyone :biggrin:
> *


qvo alex how u doin bro


----------



## alex75

whats up big bopper :wave: 




hows everything in chi-town?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 16 2009, 03:18 PM~15681724
> *whats up big bopper :wave:
> hows everything in chi-town?
> *


doin good bro just hybernating now n workin on the rides for next yr


----------



## alex75

hybernating like bear?

haha we have a bear over here too :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey sidekick are those your new lic.plates?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 16 2009, 03:58 PM~15682151
> *hey sidekick are those your new lic.plates?
> *


nope ,but im thinking about it :biggrin: th e ones i have have my nickname


----------



## alex75

big bopper or fat bastard? :dunno: 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 16 2009, 07:01 PM~15684149
> *big bopper or fat bastard? :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats for austin powers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Whatsup man, just picked up the rear end from the shop, i posted some pics in my topic. everythings been cool, just workin and tryin to get this thing together. are you gonna be at the majestics picnic new years? im gonna try to go


----------



## alex75

imma try and make it up there but i wanna take my car too.we'll see how my money is


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 16 2009, 09:01 PM~15685611
> *imma try and make it up there but i wanna take my car too.we'll see how my money is
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 16 2009, 09:01 PM~15685611
> *imma try and make it up there but i wanna take my car too.we'll see how my money is
> *


PARA K LLORAS GUEY :biggrin: PUT IT UP ON THE DELEGATION EXPRESS! :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 16 2009, 08:16 PM~15685839
> *:uh:
> *



i fucken hate you


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Nov 16 2009, 10:39 PM~15687893
> *PARA K LLORAS GUEY :biggrin: PUT IT UP ON THE DELEGATION EXPRESS! :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D+Nov 16 2009, 11:39 PM~15687893-->
> 
> 
> 
> PARA K LLORAS GUEY :biggrin: PUT IT UP ON THE DELEGATION EXPRESS! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex75_@Nov 17 2009, 02:30 AM~15688632
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ttt BOTTOMSUP signed thee big bopper  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 16 2009, 09:01 PM~15685611
> *imma try and make it up there but i wanna take my car too.we'll see how my money is
> *



I'll pitch in for gas :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

I noticed you guys have a delegation in japan too..


----------



## alex75

very honorable ching chang chapter :rant: 







just kidding


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Nov 17 2009, 11:11 AM~15691723
> *I'll pitch in for gas  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



you comming out this year?


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 16 2009, 10:01 PM~15685611
> *imma try and make it up there but i wanna take my car too.we'll see how my money is
> *


YO IF U HOMIES ROLL LET ME KNOW WE COULD CARAVAN UP THERE!!!! 
PARA ARRIBA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 17 2009, 10:05 AM~15691088
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: ttt BOTTOMSUP  signed  thee big bopper    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

who is this guy? :dunno: 












looks like this guys relative :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 17 2009, 03:40 PM~15693778
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 17 2009, 03:16 PM~15694110
> *who is this guy? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like this guys relative :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82fleet

TE SALES ALEXS :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 17 2009, 08:04 PM~15696745
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Y-TEE

BOTTOMS UP CAME OUT TONITE AND DID THEY THANG....CARS WERE SUPER CLEAN AND HOPPIN GOOD.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: PROPS TO THE HOMIES FROM BOTTOMS UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

thanks tracy :biggrin: 


good turn out last night.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 17 2009, 07:05 PM~15696757
> * TE SALES ALEXS :roflmao:
> *



i meant the truck :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 17 2009, 07:59 PM~15697505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn scott you ned to be on a diet :barf: put some clothes on





lol at the picture frame in the backround


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Nov 17 2009, 10:56 PM~15699046
> *BOTTOMS UP CAME OUT TONITE AND DID THEY THANG....CARS WERE SUPER CLEAN AND HOPPIN GOOD.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: PROPS TO THE HOMIES FROM BOTTOMS UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


any pics :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

no sorry


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Nov 17 2009, 09:56 PM~15699046
> *BOTTOMS UP CAME OUT TONITE AND DID THEY THANG....CARS WERE SUPER CLEAN AND HOPPIN GOOD.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: PROPS TO THE HOMIES FROM BOTTOMS UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 18 2009, 03:04 PM~15705231
> *damn scott you ned to be on a diet :barf: put some clothes on
> lol at the picture frame in the backround
> *


thats santa


----------



## alex75

Santa is a fatass


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 18 2009, 03:00 PM~15705186
> *thanks tracy :biggrin:
> good turn out last night.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 17 2009, 04:16 PM~15694110
> *who is this guy? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like this guys relative :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave: 
whats up fooo?


----------



## alex75

hello


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

whats up big bopper did you get your lic. plates yet?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 23 2009, 01:22 PM~15755470
> *whats up big bopper did you get your lic. plates yet?
> *


nawwwwwwww have to wait till the beginnin of the yr


----------



## alex75




----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

you going to la on new years?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 25 2009, 04:03 PM~15780813
> *you going to la on new years?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## alex75

:uh:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

happy thanksgiving Alex


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 25 2009, 05:48 PM~15782410
> *happy thanksgiving Alex
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 2 2009, 02:57 PM~15848321
> *:biggrin: thanks
> *


qvoo alexxxxxxxxxx how u doin bro


----------



## alex75

hi big bopper.

whats new


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

SUP CHUCKSTER :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 3 2009, 02:10 PM~15860559
> *hi big bopper.
> 
> whats new
> *


nada just gettin colder n expectin a freakin snow storm supposely


----------



## alex75

That sucks


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 4 2009, 12:02 AM~15867330
> *That sucks
> *


no snowwwwwwww :biggrin: ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: Whats up BOTTOMSUP ? Have a good weekend


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 4 2009, 11:02 AM~15870314
> *:biggrin:
> *


      ttt


----------



## alex75

hey yall :h5:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

:uh:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 4 2009, 03:20 PM~15872862
> *hey yall :h5:
> *


----------



## alex75

nice pictuer BIG BOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 9 2009, 01:47 PM~15926454
> *nice pictuer BIG BOPPER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: even better


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 9 2009, 05:10 PM~15928763
> *:biggrin: even better
> *


ttt :biggrin: BOTTOMS UP


----------



## hot wheels

QVO HOMIES JUS SHOWIN SUM LUV!!!! BEEN GONE FO A MINUTE!!!! TTMFT!!!!


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 9 2009, 08:34 PM~15931356
> *:biggrin:
> *


frakin weather over here 16 degrees windy n snowing :angry:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 9 2009, 05:01 PM~15928659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id hit every one of these chicks in the rusty sherrifs badge (aka the balloon knot).

Only chicks though :uh: 


:uh:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 11 2009, 10:31 AM~15948360
> * rusty sherrifs badge
> *



hahahahahaha never heard that one before


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 11 2009, 01:51 PM~15949712
> *hahahahahaha never heard that one before
> *


i posted some new pics of the a arms i molded, they came out cool.


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP greeetin from the BIG BOPPER


----------



## 82fleet

Q-VO BOTTOMSUP


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## laid back in a lac

neto goodd looking on that 9 wire homie :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: TO THE FUKEN TOP FOR BOTTOMS UP  :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

u guys ready 2 hopp on new years :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

were ready are you? :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

*BOTTOMSUP*


----------



## SIDEKICK

TTT BOTTOMSUP


----------



## KABRON

WUTS UP BOTTOMSUP!


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Dec 21 2009, 12:27 AM~16044100
> *WUTS UP BOTTOMSUP!
> *


qvvooooooooo tocayo :wave: :wave: :wave: ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

whats up everyone.

i will try and post some new pictures soon :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 22 2009, 04:39 PM~16060775
> *whats up everyone.
> 
> i will try and post some new pictures soon :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT BOTTOMSUP


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 22 2009, 04:39 PM~16060775
> *whats up everyone.
> 
> i will try and post some new pictures soon :biggrin:
> *



Hurry up foo. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



See you guys at the Majestics pic nic :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

hey whats up carrot.


i got your message the other day but i been busy.

call me


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 22 2009, 04:39 PM~16060775
> *whats up everyone.
> 
> i will try and post some new pictures soon :biggrin:
> *



 :uh: COME ON ALEX POST SOMETHIN, ANYTHING, COME ON DOG


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 26 2009, 02:06 PM~16094768
> *hey whats up carrot.
> i got your message the other day but i been busy.
> 
> call me
> *


well wait for the new years picnic pics


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: HEY ALEX WHAT TIME YOU GUYS ROLLIN UP THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## hot wheels

QVO HOMIES!!!! WHATS GOOD OUT THERE SIDEKICK!! THANKS FOR DA LUV HOMEBOY!!!! HOPE U HADD A MERRYCHRISTMAS AND EVEN BETTER NEW YEARS!!!
THAT GOES FO ALL DA HOMIES FROM BOTTOMS UP!!!!! 
TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Dec 28 2009, 03:32 PM~16112465
> *QVO HOMIES!!!! WHATS GOOD OUT THERE SIDEKICK!! THANKS FOR DA LUV HOMEBOY!!!! HOPE U HADD A MERRYCHRISTMAS AND EVEN BETTER NEW YEARS!!!
> THAT GOES FO ALL DA HOMIES FROM BOTTOMS UP!!!!!
> TTMFT!!!!!
> *


doin good bro freakin cold but hey thats chicago :biggrin: have a happy n safe new years


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS, HAPPY NEW YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 30 2009, 02:14 PM~16134974
> *:wave:
> *


qvooooo alex n have a bottomsup :biggrin: HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## southsandiego

:0


----------



## southsandiego




----------



## southsandiego




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Dec 30 2009, 09:04 PM~16140332-->
> 
> 
> 
> qvooooo alex  n have a bottomsup  :biggrin: HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southsandiego_@Jan 4 2010, 11:42 AM~16179798
> *:0
> *




WHATS UP HOMIES.

HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

sup Alex


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: GOT SOME PICS FOR YOU GUYS


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 4 2010, 01:30 PM~16180694
> *sup Alex
> *



whats up rick :wave: 


how was the drive home


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 4 2010, 03:18 PM~16181709
> *  :biggrin:  GOT SOME PICS FOR YOU GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




post some more


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## southsandiego

:wave: :wave: :wave: WASSUP FELLAZ


----------



## alex75

whats up louie :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 5 2010, 12:06 PM~16191001
> *post some more
> *


NEED TO UPLOAD TAKES HELLA LONG, BUT WILL DO TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

happy new years everyone!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 5 2010, 12:06 PM~16190996
> *whats up rick :wave:
> how was the drive home
> *


not bad 3 hours


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by blazen89+Jan 5 2010, 11:42 AM~16191269-->
> 
> 
> 
> NEED TO UPLOAD TAKES HELLA LONG, BUT WILL DO TONIGHT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 12:54 PM~16191877
> *happy new years everyone!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks same to you
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 5 2010, 01:48 PM~16192304
> *not bad 3 hours
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jan 5 2010, 04:17 PM~16193791-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWELL PASO TEXAS_@Jan 5 2010, 04:39 PM~16194052
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



thanks


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt cars were looking good out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

you missed out big bopper


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 5 2010, 11:07 PM~16199097
> *you missed out big bopper
> *


i know next time bro  ,next time did u hop ur linc


----------



## alex75

we were parked in the dirt so i tried to keep my tires clean.

but i jumped on the way out now then my tires looked like powdered donuts


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: HERE YOU GO FELLAS, SD HODEN IT DOWN IN LA  :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

I KNOW A SECRET IS A SECRET, BUT WHAT DID YOU GUYS USE FOR THOSE TAIL LAMPS? DONT WORRY I WONT TELL ANYONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

GOTTA SAY "DELEGATION" HAD SOME CLEEEEAAAAN ASS RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:  CANT FORGET MY BIG HOMIES RIDE















CARLOS AKA *****, AKA BIG BLACK HOLDEN IT DOWN BY HIS LONESOME :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

HEY ALEX TELL THE GUYS I POSTED MORE PICS OF THERE CARS IN THERE CAR CLUB TOPIC. DIDNT WANT TO POST HERE, JUST THE ONES FROM YOUR SHOP. DONT WANNA STEP ON TOES KNOWING THIS IS BOTTOMS UP TOPIC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND TELL NETO I SHOULD BE BACK DOWN BY FEB OR SO FOR SOME MAKEUP FOR MY SETUP :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

no problem homie theres always room for your blazer here.
not just because your cool but because its small :biggrin: 


hey thanks for the pictures  


oh and those taillights mario worked his magic on those so you gotta ask him.hes all proud of them too :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 6 2010, 02:17 AM~16200875
> *:biggrin:   CANT FORGET MY BIG HOMIES RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARLOS AKA *****, AKA BIG BLACK HOLDEN IT DOWN BY HIS LONESOME :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

lol you called him big black :biggrin: 


wait is that what they call him,nevermind i guess its not funny,sorry


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

is that a picket from your fence?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 7 2010, 02:01 PM~16215746
> *is that a picket from your fence?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 7 2010, 02:01 PM~16215746
> *is that a picket from your fence?
> *


 :0 nooooooooooooooooo but it will be lookin for u on the next trip to san diego :biggrin: j/k :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 7 2010, 01:39 PM~16216079
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 7 2010, 04:12 PM~16217534
> *:0 nooooooooooooooooo  but it  will  be lookin for u on the next trip to san diego  :biggrin: j/k :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



 


haha


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 7 2010, 05:31 PM~16217779
> *
> haha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

let me try to post a video


----------



## alex75

hooray it worked :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

heres neto
IkravF27BbI&feature


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## oldskool 67




----------



## JohnnyGuam

WUDDUP BOTTOMSUP, <span style=\'color:blue\'>ISLANDERS CAR CLUB JUST CRUISIN THROUGH SHOWIN SOME LUV</span> :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67+Jan 8 2010, 03:14 PM~16228429-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up david :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-JohnnyGuam_@Jan 8 2010, 11:56 PM~16233737
> *WUDDUP BOTTOMSUP, <span style=\'color:blue\'>ISLANDERS CAR CLUB JUST CRUISIN THROUGH SHOWIN SOME LUV</span> :thumbsup:
> *



thanks


----------



## javib760

Lookin good on the first


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 03:40 PM~16246551
> *Lookin good on the first
> 
> 
> *



thanks for posting :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: HERE YOU GO BIG DAWG :biggrin: :biggrin: TELL NETO TO COME OUT OF HYBERNATION, WERE IN SO CAL


----------



## alex75

haha ok i will let him know :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

:wave:


----------



## Chino_1

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 7 2010, 11:34 PM~16223020
> *let me try to post a video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice VId :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 11 2010, 02:30 PM~16257041
> *    :wave:
> *



:wave: sup jose


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Jan 11 2010, 03:11 PM~16257391
> *Nice VId  :biggrin:
> *



thanks,the homies from str8 grinding made it.


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 11 2010, 05:02 PM~16258638
> *:wave: sup jose
> *


  JUS HERE HOMIE CHILLIN, SUP IN SD HOW U FELLAS DOIN :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

everything ok over here.thanks



whats doin over there?


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 03:40 PM~16246551
> *Lookin good on the first
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 12 2010, 05:12 PM~16270027
> *everything ok over here.thanks
> whats doin over there?
> *


  PLANING A ROAD TRIP TO SD FOR NEXT MONTH


----------



## alex75

:0 :0 :0 

big 3?


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 12 2010, 05:41 PM~16270423
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> big 3?
> *


  GOD WILLING


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Nov 14 2009, 02:29 AM~15662119
> *we redo my trunk in 09 pete cause the trunk crack and fiver glass  and painted and  stripe we all know the u help me gordo no seas celosa we taking about all the work the neto and me did and **** painted same painter that is working for the shop  :biggrin:
> *


KIKO IS A TRIP !!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 17 2009, 12:35 PM~16009538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :around: :around:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Jan 12 2010, 05:50 PM~16270566-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOD WILLING
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh shit here comes trouble :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-individuals sd_@Jan 12 2010, 06:20 PM~16271020
> *KIKO IS A TRIP !!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



yes he is.

for a puta :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: whatz good "BOTTOMS UP" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

whats up homie/

you ready to bring in that blazer yet?


hey did you paint it yet


----------



## SIDEKICK

:wow: qvooooooooooooo


----------



## alex75

sup big bopper.


heeeeelllllooooooooo


baaaaaaayyyyyybeeeeeee


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 19 2010, 04:49 PM~16342417
> *whats up homie/
> 
> you ready to bring in that blazer yet?
> hey did you paint it yet
> *



OH YA ITS GOT PAINT :biggrin: , CHECK OUT NEW ISLANDERS C.C.IN CAR CLUBS, OR SALS THREAD IN PAINT AND BODY GOT PICS THERE AND TELL ME WHAT U THINK. GOT A COUPLE STOPS SUCH AS STRIPS AND INTERIORTHEN IT OFF TO YOU GUYS TO TOUCH IT UP A BIT :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 20 2010, 12:47 AM~16348657
> *sup big bopper.
> heeeeelllllooooooooo
> baaaaaaayyyyyybeeeeeee
> *


nada just here in this crazy ass weather :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by blazen89+Jan 20 2010, 05:43 AM~16349564-->
> 
> 
> 
> OH YA ITS GOT PAINT :biggrin: , CHECK OUT NEW ISLANDERS C.C.IN CAR CLUBS, OR SALS THREAD IN PAINT AND BODY GOT PICS THERE AND TELL ME WHAT U THINK.  GOT A COUPLE STOPS SUCH AS STRIPS AND INTERIORTHEN IT OFF TO YOU GUYS TO TOUCH IT UP A BIT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking good homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 06:56 AM~16349834
> *nada  just  here  in this  crazy ass  weather  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sucks
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-82fleet_@Jan 21 2010, 07:19 AM~16361978
> * TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin:
> *




sup jose


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

nice work guys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex75

thanks double-v :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## 82fleet




----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

bottomsup to the top


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 25 2010, 02:45 PM~16406315
> *bottomsup to the top
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sup alex


----------



## alex75

whatup big bopper.
whats new in chitown ansd i dont want a weather report either


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 25 2010, 02:57 PM~16406452
> *whatup big bopper.
> whats new in chitown ansd i dont want a weather report either
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nada bro same chit different day :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

ah....ok then :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

Whats up Alex. Where are the pictures? :dunno:
Too busy hittin the street or too much work? 
:wave: :wave: :wave: 


I gotta get over there on a Friday preety soon and drink some beers.


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 3 2007, 11:04 PM~8231678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 3 2007, 11:12 PM~8231760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTOMS UP AND MAD MIKE FROM PIMP MY RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 5 2007, 11:52 AM~8240223
> *this is the magic refrigerator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the top shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thers another ghost that drinks all the beer and liquor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## alex75

come by whenever carrot.i doesnt even have to be a friday.

and you better drink more than 1 beer


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 27 2010, 06:53 PM~16433310
> *come by whenever carrot.i doesnt even have to be a friday.
> 
> and you better drink more than 1 beer
> *


 :0   TTT


----------



## Fonzoh

uffin: :wave:


----------



## alex75

i see you louie


----------



## southsandiego

HAHA QUE ONDA WUTS NEW!!!!!!


----------



## alex75

nothing


----------



## BIGJOE619

IS NETO WORKIN TODAY?


----------



## alex75

he just left,but he will be back in a little bit.what u need?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 29 2010, 03:27 PM~16453508
> *he just left,but he will be back in a little bit.what u need?
> *


a case of beer :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

whats up with the glasshouse big bopper?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 1 2010, 11:09 AM~16477013
> *whats up with the glasshouse big bopper?
> *


here outside the garage it dont fit in there :angry: but its covered up for now gonna work onthe body as soon it gets warm thinkin of color purple house of kolor..


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 2 2010, 05:58 PM~16492990
> *here  outside the garage  it dont fit  in there  :angry:  but its covered up  for now  gonna  work onthe body as soon it gets  warm  thinkin  of color purple house of kolor..
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

:uh: what the fuck?



 :dunno: :ugh: :loco:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 5 2010, 02:30 PM~16523656
> *:uh: what the fuck?
> :dunno:  :ugh:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fonzoh

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## alex75

What's up with the blazer


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 7 2010, 05:46 PM~16541919
> *What's up with the blazer
> *



LETTING ALL THIS MATERIAL AIR OUT AND CURE BEFORE POLISH :uh: :wow:


----------



## alex75

how long you gonna wait?a month :dunno:


----------



## 82fleet

TTMFT :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## hot wheels

WHATS GOOD HOMIES!! ITS BEEN A MINUTE!!!! HOPE ALL IS GOOD!!!


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 11 2010, 02:48 PM~16584707
> *how long you gonna wait?a month :dunno:
> *



damn bro, that hurt :yessad: no i started the wet sanding today. prob gonna have to reclear still feel edges on the graffix :banghead:


----------



## alex75

Na I didn't mean to fuck with you I was being serious.that blazers looking good


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 13 2010, 11:52 AM~16602139
> *Na I didn't mean to fuck with you I was being serious.that blazers looking good
> *





I KNOW I KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT I AM LAGEN A BIT


----------



## alex75

In that case hurry the fuck up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 14 2010, 05:23 PM~16611590
> *In that case hurry the fuck up
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:h5:


----------



## BIGJOE619

hey alex if u talk to neto today tell him not to trash that caddy bumper im gonna use it im not gonna 90 the brougham and im selling all the 90 shit


----------



## alex75

ok.

hey my friend bought your boys brown 90-92 fleetwood,you wanna sell hm one of those bumper kits?


----------



## BIGJOE619

i sold the brown one already


----------



## KABRON

BOTTOMSUP TTMFT


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Feb 15 2010, 11:48 PM~16626025
> *BOTTOMSUP TTMFT
> *


SUP BENNY


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Feb 15 2010, 02:19 PM~16619807
> *i sold the brown one already
> *


ok


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 16 2010, 10:26 AM~16628220
> *SUP BENNY
> *


 SUP RICH


----------



## alex75

What's up benny


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Feb 16 2010, 09:45 PM~16636246
> *SUP RICH
> *


JUST CHILLIN HOWS EVERYTHING IN SD :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

whats new jose :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 22 2010, 05:29 PM~16692027
> *whats new jose :wave:
> *


  Q-VO ALEX COMO ESTAN HOMIE, AQUA WRKIN ON THE RIDES TRYIN TO MAKE IT TO DENVER THIS YEAR


----------



## BIGJOE619

what up alex this is what i brought home sunday...


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 22 2010, 07:05 PM~16693233
> * Q-VO ALEX COMO ESTAN HOMIE, AQUA WRKIN ON THE RIDES TRYIN TO MAKE IT TO DENVER THIS YEAR
> *


SUP JOSE :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 22 2010, 07:05 PM~16693233
> * Q-VO ALEX COMO ESTAN HOMIE, AQUA WRKIN ON THE RIDES TRYIN TO MAKE IT TO DENVER THIS YEAR
> *


good over here thanks.


denver huh :0 



you guys are the traveling chapter huh :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Feb 22 2010, 08:43 PM~16694889
> *what up alex this is what i brought home sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn joe talk about big money :biggrin:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 17 2010, 11:53 PM~16648463
> *What's up benny
> *


 WUTS UP ALEX


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 23 2010, 12:49 PM~16700671
> *good over here thanks.
> denver huh :0
> you guys are the traveling chapter huh :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Q-Vo Homie


----------



## alex75

whats up rick. :biggrin: 
just here having lunch im about to go outside and get to work on a frame.


----------



## hot wheels

:wave: QVO HOMIES!!!!


----------



## alex75

whats up hotwheels,you still hopping your cutlass :0


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:wave: :wave: :wave:  :wave:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 26 2010, 03:18 PM~16734824
> *whats up hotwheels,you still hopping your cutlass :0
> *


hahahaha!!! whats good homies!!!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO+Mar 1 2010, 11:23 AM~16761021-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot wheels_@Mar 1 2010, 02:29 PM~16762616
> *hahahaha!!! whats good homies!!!
> *




whats up :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 23 2010, 11:49 AM~16700671
> *good over here thanks.
> denver huh :0
> you guys are the traveling chapter huh :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Q-VO ALEX, WE TRYING TO GET ON THE MAP TAMBIEN


----------



## rodriguez619




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 2 2010, 07:59 PM~16777763
> *:biggrin: Q-VO ALEX, WE TRYING TO GET ON THE MAP TAMBIEN
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP qvoooooooooooooo


----------



## SIDEKICK

TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK

:scrutinize: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by hot wheels+Mar 1 2010, 03:29 PM~16762616-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha!!! whats good homies!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex75_@Mar 2 2010, 01:25 PM~16772955
> *whats up  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS, TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

TTT


----------



## alex75

whats up everyone.i been busy but i have some new pictures i will post soon :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Mar 2 2010, 10:48 PM~16780140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was this at the big 3?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 18 2010, 03:14 PM~16929219
> *whats up everyone.i been busy but i have some new pictures i will post soon :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 18 2010, 02:24 PM~16929301
> *was this at the big 3?
> *



yes 



did you go?


----------



## alex75

ok here we go im trying the new layitlow image uploader :0 



i was working on a frame started out with some patterns cut with the plasma cutter











then i welded them in but i needed a small piece with holes for the motor mounts










here are both sides with the piece welded in


----------



## alex75

ok that worked so heres some more :biggrin: 

heres a 58 were working on


----------



## alex75

heres some reinforcement on a bigbody


frame cleaned up










passenger side tacked into place









heres the driver side


----------



## alex75

hers a rearend i made for a towncar

first some 3/8 flatbar across the bottom












then i made patterns out of 1/4 plate and tack welded them in


----------



## alex75

next it was time to do the back












the back always seems to not be identical so you have to make 2 different patterns.

heres one piece made.










here is the other










heres the back its hard to tell in the pictures but one side is a little different then the other.it takes more time but it comes out nicer


----------



## alex75

here are some pictures if it fully welded and ground smooth.i need to add a piece on the bottom where the 3/8 flatbar on the bottom meets but that is easy.heres the pictures


----------



## alex75

some more


----------



## alex75

heres some of marios 65 from majestics san diego.
this car is clean it looks like a toy or a model car rolling down the street.
im not a big fan of white undercarriage but this one is the exeption.clean as fuck


----------



## alex75

check out the engine bay and the suspension


----------



## alex75

even more















































notice the back spokes are baby blue


----------



## alex75

more


----------



## alex75

here are the pumps.sorry the car was getting worked on so the beauty boards arent on


----------



## alex75

hers some arms being reinforced









turys old car









this is what not to do


----------



## alex75

hers a nice cadillac we did a while back


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

heres another clean cadillac trunk


----------



## alex75

heres some more reinforcement.this is why i havent had a chance to post anything lately.too much work





























and yes we do paint everything black after we weld it but it makes it hard to see thee work in the pictures that why alot of these are bare metal in the pics


----------



## alex75

heres some pics on the way to a funeral for one of our friends :angel:


----------



## alex75

thats it for now i feel like i been posting for like 5 hours.
thanks for looking.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## alex75

oh i almost forgot.need motors we got plenty of them.
$100 each chrome sacos in stock now.discount price if you buy a box of four so get them while you can summer is coming up.












shop number is still 619-466-6388.

and yes neto starts at 12 so dont call tooearly or you gonna be talking to the answering machine :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

good pics , to early :uh: damnnnnnnnnnnn i have to call u at 2 my time then :angry: :biggrin: gonna be callin u soon for some motors n parts


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 18 2010, 07:43 PM~16930916
> *thats it for now i feel like i been posting for like 5 hours.
> thanks for looking.
> *


nice pics & sorry to hear your lose


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 18 2010, 05:56 PM~16931058
> *good pics  , to early :uh: damnnnnnnnnnnn i have to call  u at  2 my time then  :angry:  :biggrin:  gonna be callin u soon for some motors n parts
> *



dont trip big bopper we got what you need :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 18 2010, 05:58 PM~16931082
> *nice pics & sorry to hear your lose
> *




thanks e


----------



## SIDEKICK

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 18 2010, 08:27 PM~16932136
> *dont trip big bopper we got what you need :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 18 2010, 05:45 PM~16930935
> *
> *


not bad huh


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego

QUE ONDA ALEX :biggrin: IMLOOKING FOR A CAR SOMETHING RUNNIN GOOD I GOT LESS THAN EXPECTED BUT I GOT 1500 TO FUCK WITH REGAL CUTLASS CADDY TOWNCAR LET ME KNOW IF ANYTHING COMES UP  :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Mar 19 2010, 08:42 AM~16936696
> *QUE ONDA ALEX  :biggrin:  IMLOOKING FOR A CAR SOMETHING RUNNIN GOOD I GOT LESS THAN EXPECTED BUT I GOT 1500 TO FUCK WITH REGAL CUTLASS CADDY TOWNCAR LET ME KNOW IF ANYTHING COMES UP   :biggrin:
> *


i will see what comes up.people always coming over here with shit for sale.
hey i some guy told me he had a towncar for like $800 awhile back.some paisa if you want i will give you his number


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 19 2010, 10:37 AM~16937206
> *i will see what comes up.people always coming over here with shit for sale.
> hey i some guy told me he had a towncar for like $800 awhile back.some paisa if you want i will give you his number
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 18 2010, 03:54 PM~16930003
> *yes
> did you go?
> *


na man, i had already spent my monthly stipen on car parts :happysad: no money hahaha


pics look great man, puttin in wizzork.


----------



## alex75

puttin in work like a motherfucker


----------



## SIDEKICK

TTT BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

i got pulled over the other night  



































not really :biggrin: 
it was the wagon
it cleaned it up and painted it for the big 3 weekend


----------



## alex75

i sanded it down painted it black painted in some blue windows pit in new headlights polished the rims put ina alpine stereo,alpine eq,fosgate amp,kenwood 6inch and a jl 8inch woofer.






































after a 3 day weekend it came back with a flat tire,bent front suspension and scratched up front bumper


----------



## SIDEKICK

:wow: :scrutinize: ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 23 2010, 09:17 AM~16972618
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 23 2010, 10:17 AM~16972618
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats netos email again?


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 23 2010, 09:38 AM~16973423
> *whats netos email again?
> *


im not sure but i will get it to you later today


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Mar 23 2010, 10:17 AM~16973830
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



whatsup carrot sorry i missed your call the other day but i did get the message i will let you know about that welder if someone needs it :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 23 2010, 12:23 PM~16973881
> *im not sure but i will get it to you later today
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK

TTT


----------



## Fonzoh

Waz good Alex? You guys stayn busy?


Oh you waz fadded sun ha ha


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 23 2010, 12:23 PM~16973881
> *im not sure but i will get it to you later today
> *


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Mar 23 2010, 07:57 PM~16980576
> *Waz good Alex? You guys stayn busy?
> Oh you waz fadded sun ha ha
> *


not me.
you must have me mixed up with someone else :biggrin: 



















nah i was like this :around: 

then i got in the lincoln and was like this :run: 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 23 2010, 11:27 PM~16982944
> *
> *


i left early yesterday.did you get netos e-mail address?


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

hey blazen 89,someone came up to me and said heres a piece of your bumper  









one broke off and the other was hanging so i ripped it off






































i also cracked the bumper in two places :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 24 2010, 09:49 AM~16984722
> *i left early yesterday.did you get netos e-mail address?
> *


No.


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 24 2010, 09:19 AM~16985494
> *No.
> *


pm sent


----------



## SIDEKICK

to much hopping in the streets huh :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

sometimes i over do it :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 24 2010, 03:46 PM~16988780
> *sometimes i over do it :biggrin:
> *


i bet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## alex75

ok so were gonna have our first annual picnic for the shop. :0 
Were thinking Sunday May 16.so get ready were gonna hava a hop a taco guy dj and all that good stuff.
more info soon :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 24 2010, 09:52 AM~16985249
> *hey blazen 89,someone came up to me and said heres a piece of your bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one broke off and the other was hanging so i ripped it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also cracked the bumper in two places :happysad:
> *





Oh well I know u got extra ones lying around the shop. If not take Netos, he's prob still hybernating until summer


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Mar 26 2010, 09:09 PM~17013721
> *Oh well I know u got extra ones lying around the shop. If not take Netos, he's prob still hybernating until summer
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 27 2010, 01:05 PM~17017392
> *:biggrin:
> *


did u get that list ??? or i have to call the shop :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

what list? :uh:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 28 2010, 07:59 PM~17027655
> *what list? :uh:
> *


 :angry: :angry: parts ..forget it :angry: :angry:


----------



## SIDEKICK

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 29 2010, 01:47 PM~17034650
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cabron :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

whats up BOTTOMS UP!!!! ttmft!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO+Mar 29 2010, 04:09 PM~17035841-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot wheels_@Mar 29 2010, 04:28 PM~17036001
> *whats up BOTTOMS UP!!!! ttmft!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Mar 29 2010, 01:54 PM~17035203-->
> 
> 
> 
> cabron  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EL [email protected] 29 2010, 03:09 PM~17035841
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot wheels_@Mar 29 2010, 03:28 PM~17036001
> *whats up BOTTOMS UP!!!! ttmft!!! :biggrin:
> *



whatsup everyone :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvoooooooooo que pasa in diego


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 26 2010, 04:26 PM~17011080
> *ok so were gonna have our first annual picnic for the shop. :0
> Were thinking Sunday May 16.so get ready were gonna hava a hop a taco guy dj and all that good stuff.
> more info soon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## alex75

get your trailers ready :0


----------



## alex75

heres some new pictures


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

out side the shop today







































we like extended arms around here :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 30 2010, 05:45 PM~17047639
> *out side the shop today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we like extended arms around here :biggrin:
> *


how much for a pair ?? its 84 coupe


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## SDrideordie

Que Paza Neto it's Big Memo. I'm still selling the Regal 82 uncut.


----------



## SIDEKICK

TTT BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 30 2010, 08:43 PM~17050904
> *how much for a pair  ??  its  84 coupe
> *


im not sure ask neto he might give you a discount because your famous :0 (big bopper)


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 30 2010, 08:44 PM~17050923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i can see her bunghole :wow:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 31 2010, 01:19 PM~17056288
> *im not sure ask neto he might give you a discount because your famous :0 (big bopper)
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: ill call him up :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

you do that


----------



## southsandiego

:wave: :wave: QUE ONDA ALEX I BOUT A CAR ALREADY A 94 TOWNCAR 114,000 OG MILES :0 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

es todo homie :0 

you gonna lift it?


----------



## MEMORIESCC

Nice work makes me miss sv seeing pics outside your shop I grew up around that area now living up in Denver. Stay up homie I'll have to stop next time I'm back home


----------



## southsandiego

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 7 2010, 06:26 PM~17127108
> *es todo homie :0
> 
> you gonna lift it?
> *


 YESSSSSIRRRR EY HOW MUCH NETO SELL CHINAS 13'S W/TIRES


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## southsandiego

HERES SOME FLICKS OF IT ALEX


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 7 2010, 06:53 PM~17128272
> *Nice work makes me miss sv seeing pics outside your shop I grew up around that area now living up in Denver. Stay up homie I'll have to stop next time I'm back home
> *


thanks.


yeah stop by if your in the area


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by southsandiego+Apr 7 2010, 09:44 PM~17130713-->
> 
> 
> 
> YESSSSSIRRRR  EY HOW MUCH NETO SELL CHINAS 13'S W/TIRES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure but call the shop,he will tgake care of you :biggrin:
> that fucken car is clean too :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2010, 09:46 PM~17130736
> *
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK

sup BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

big bopper....helloooooooo BAAAAYYBEEEEEE


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvooooooooooooooooo alex hows it goin brother  ttt BOTTOMSUP


----------



## alex75

:0


----------



## Fonzoh

:wave: YO ALEX TELL NETO TO ANSWER HIS PHONE :twak: OR HAVE HIM GIVE ME A CALL........ GOT THE TRUCK HOME


----------



## aphustle

ey PM sent homie


----------



## southsandiego

QUE ONDA ALEX HOW WAS THE MONDAY HANGOVER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 8 2010, 01:35 AM~17131408
> *im not sure but call the shop,he will tgake care of you :biggrin:
> that fucken car is clean too :0
> 
> 
> *


:wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Apr 14 2010, 12:56 PM~17191983
> *:wave: YO ALEX TELL NETO TO ANSWER HIS PHONE :twak: OR HAVE HIM GIVE ME A CALL........ GOT THE TRUCK HOME
> *


call monday after 5 pm or tuesdsay homie


----------



## BIG BOPPER

TTT BOTTOMSUP


----------



## eerazo

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 3 2008, 06:27 PM~12327487
> *check out this setup.big mike did this about 10 years ago :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you will never guess what car its in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know this post is old but I had to ask! How did you st this car up with Hydraulics? This car is a sub frame car, and it has leaf springs on the back! Did you use subframe connectors? did you keep the Leaf? If you can please please post some pics of the suspenssion work.
Thanks!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER

TTT BOTTOMSUP


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## KABRON

TTT BOTTOMSUP!


----------



## eerazo

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Apr 21 2010, 10:44 AM~17258870
> *I know this post is old but I had to ask! How did you st this car up with Hydraulics? This car is a sub frame car, and it has leaf springs on the back! Did you use subframe connectors? did you keep the Leaf? If you can please please post some pics of the suspenssion work.
> Thanks!!
> *


Can you give me some info?
Please!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJOE619

hey bro its better if you call or visit the shop.


----------



## eerazo

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 23 2010, 06:53 AM~17278878
> *hey bro its better if you call or visit the shop.
> *


I wish i could visit the shop. I was transfered to Kansas  
I need to do the install on my 77 seville my self. I have done the paint wheels and everything but, the Hydros. Because it is a sub frame car I am scared to mess it up. I have installed Hydros before, but never on a car like this.


----------



## BIGJOE619

hey bro just call the shop and ask for Neto he is really cool and knows his shit.. 619-466-6388 he dont get in to the shop till like 12 noon


----------



## eerazo

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 23 2010, 07:34 AM~17279145
> *hey bro just call the shop and ask for Neto he is really cool and knows his shit.. 619-466-6388 he dont get in to the shop till like 12 noon
> *


You think he dont mind giving me info? I dont want to be a pain.


----------



## alex75

ya im not sure on that car but neto should know.
thats for posting joe :biggrin:


oh by the way,neto charges 2.95 a minute for tech support :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## eerazo

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 23 2010, 09:54 AM~17280178
> *ya im not sure on that car but neto should know.
> thats for posting joe :biggrin:
> oh by the way,neto charges 2.95 a minute for tech support :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Shit! for that much I better get some phone sex!
Not that I want to have phone sex witha man :ugh:


----------



## BIGJOE619

:sprint:


----------



## eerazo

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 23 2010, 10:30 AM~17280503
> *:sprint:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Apr 23 2010, 09:26 AM~17280476
> *Shit! for that much I better get some phone sex!
> Not that I want to have phone sex witha man :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fonzoh

TTT FOR THE HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETWERKZ

Thanks for helping me out today on such short notice Neto! 

BOTTOMS UP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 26 2010, 04:26 PM~17011080
> *ok so were gonna have our first annual picnic for the shop. :0
> Were thinking Sunday May 16.so get ready were gonna hava a hop a taco guy dj and all that good stuff.
> more info soon :biggrin:
> *




ok heres an update.we been busy at the shop so we moved the picnic back.new date is saturday july 24th.

im gonna get the permit next week then it will be official. :0


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 6 2010, 11:16 PM~17416087
> *ok heres  an update.we been busy at the shop so we moved the picnic back.new date is saturday july 24th.
> 
> im gonna get the permit next week then it will be official. :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 6 2010, 10:16 PM~17416087
> *ok heres  an update.we been busy at the shop so we moved the picnic back.new date is saturday july 24th.
> 
> im gonna get the permit next week then it will be official. :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 7 2010, 12:16 AM~17416087
> *ok heres  an update.we been busy at the shop so we moved the picnic back.new date is saturday july 24th.
> 
> im gonna get the permit next week then it will be official. :0
> *


 :thumbsup: ORALE ITS BEEN A MINUTE!!!! QVO HOMIES!!!! SO IS DAT A BEER PERMIT OR HOP PERMIT! HAHAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by hot wheels+May 7 2010, 03:55 PM~17422546-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: ORALE ITS BEEN A MINUTE!!!! QVO HOMIES!!!! SO IS DAT A BEER PERMIT OR HOP PERMIT! HAHAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@May 9 2010, 01:51 PM~17435890
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


sup modafucka


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 10 2010, 11:31 PM~17450731
> *not sure :0
> sup  modafucka :mad;
> *


wwhaattttttttttt upppppppppp


----------



## kikou-no

bottoms up new hopper paisa edition molded and painted


----------



## alex75

looks good putito :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

here some more alex :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@May 11 2010, 09:32 AM~17453862
> *here some more alex  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

Nice pictures puto


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@May 11 2010, 09:32 AM~17453862
> *here some more alex  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN !! :wow: THAT SHYT IS CLEAN WUT KINDA CAR IS IT FOR?? :dunno:


----------



## SIDEKICK

TTT


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by kikou-no+May 11 2010, 01:35 AM~17451194-->
> 
> 
> 
> bottoms up new hopper  paisa edition molded  and painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kikou-no_@May 11 2010, 10:32 AM~17453862
> *here some more alex  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ESTA CURADA PUTO


----------



## kikou-no

Ke pedo putillo


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@May 12 2010, 10:26 PM~17474061
> *Ke pedo putillo
> *


vete a dormir estupido.


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@May 12 2010, 11:26 PM~17474061
> *Ke pedo putillo
> *


 KE PEDO PUTILLA TODAVIA SWEEPING HOME DEPOT


----------



## W H A T

kiko ill be waiting :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@May 12 2010, 11:01 PM~17474278
> *KE PEDO PUTILLA TODAVIA SWEEPING HOME DEPOT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kikou-no

here is more picture this is what we do at shop bottomsup quality :biggrin: 



before


----------



## alex75

nice pictures estupit but learn how to espell.
its bottomsup not buttumsup  
and put some shoes on guy nobody wants to see your dirty sox :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## hot wheels

WHATS GOOD HOMIES!!!! GOOD LOOKIN OUT YESTERDAY!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 18 2010, 07:55 AM~17526460
> *nice pictures estupit but learn how to espell.
> its bottomsup  not buttumsup
> and put some shoes on guy nobody wants to see your dirty sox :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame

wudup...u guys chrome??


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 18 2010, 07:50 PM~17533650
> *wudup...u guys chrome??
> *


i said the same thing to my self :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kikou-no

:uh:


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@May 18 2010, 07:45 PM~17533575
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ke onda muneca :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

YO ALEX...... CAN I GET ON A LAYAWAY PLAN FOR SOME CHROME :roflmao:


----------



## JohnnyGuam

TTT BOTTOMSUP


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@May 19 2010, 09:57 AM~17539817
> *TTT BOTTOMSUP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@May 18 2010, 11:36 PM~17537187
> *ke  onda muneca  :biggrin:
> *



K ONDA GUEY YA MERO SALE TU HOPPER........ O PURO PAJARO NALGON.......

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

La cosa es calmada putillo y tu ke onda


----------



## tru2thagame

some one pm prices on chrome for upper and lower arms,spindles,upper, lower trailing arms...thanks


----------



## kikou-no

we have custom molded upper and lower on stock for g bodys and impalas ready to go call neto 8136467 



> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 19 2010, 05:19 PM~17543871
> *some one pm prices on chrome for arms,spindles,upper, lower trailing arms...thanks
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK

TTT bottomsup


----------



## tru2thagame

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@May 19 2010, 06:54 PM~17544741
> *we have custom  molded upper and lower  on stock for g bodys and impalas ready to go  call neto 8136467
> *


coo


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 19 2010, 12:01 AM~17536977
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@May 19 2010, 06:40 AM~17538586
> *YO ALEX...... CAN I GET ON A LAYAWAY PLAN FOR SOME CHROME :roflmao:
> *



for sure homie.

just give me some money :biggrin: 



sorry i havent posted pictures my camera walked out of the shop i think


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 19 2010, 11:06 PM~17548020
> *for sure homie.
> 
> just give me some money :biggrin:
> sorry i havent posted pictures my camera walked out of the shop i think
> *


Ke kulero tenemos un rata en shop


----------



## alex75

shut up dumbass its layaway stupid fucken bitch  

you should know you buy them girl pants at forever 21 on layaway puta :0 

thats just a joke you know you my friend but i heard neto dint let your ass in today :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kikou-no

Ok muneka


----------



## SD CUTLASS

WHAT UP ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

Pinchi zapo ya ponte a trabajar para ke sakes el travajo del shop ya para de mirar pornos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@May 20 2010, 02:42 PM~17553430
> *Pinchi zapo ya ponte a trabajar para ke sakes el travajo del shop ya para de mirar pornos  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:boink: :boink: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 19 2010, 05:19 PM~17543871
> *some one pm prices on chrome for upper and lower arms,spindles,upper, lower trailing arms...thanks
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=507160 good prices and work in Tijuana


----------



## kikou-no

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@May 20 2010, 11:50 AM~17552423
> *WHAT UP ALEX :biggrin:
> *


whats up nemo your reinforcement is done on the differential :0


----------



## SD CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 24 2010, 08:57 PM~17593393
> *whats up nemo your reinforcement is done on the differential :0
> *


COOL I'LL BE UP THERE TOMORROW AFTER WORK


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

HOLA MUNECAS :biggrin:


----------



## lilphill619

Could you pm me the price on a set of 13x7 zeniths. Thanks


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by lilphill619_@May 26 2010, 08:05 PM~17616637
> *Could you pm me the price on a set of 13x7 zeniths. Thanks
> *


i will send tommorow


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilphill619

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 26 2010, 11:47 PM~17618666
> *i will send tommorow
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SD CUTLASS

Hey Alex, I should have your emblem delivered today or tomorrow


----------



## 82fleet

SUP HOMIES :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@May 27 2010, 11:16 AM~17622609
> *Hey Alex, I should have your emblem delivered today or tomorrow
> *


thanks nemo :biggrin: 
those other ones look good on the wagon


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 27 2010, 12:27 PM~17623218
> * SUP HOMIES :wave:
> *



sup jose :wave:


----------



## 19PANCHO54

U GUYS WOULDNT HAPPEN TO HAVE A ROOF RACK FOR A 1964 IMPALA WAGON???....


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by lilphill619+May 26 2010, 08:05 PM~17616637-->
> 
> 
> 
> Could you pm me the price on a set of 13x7 zeniths. Thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry we been busy will get that tommorow if you still need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SD [email protected] 27 2010, 11:16 AM~17622609
> *Hey Alex, I should have your emblem delivered today or tomorrow
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you send it? hey im done with your differential
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-PANCHO196754_@May 27 2010, 09:57 PM~17629317
> *U GUYS WOULDNT HAPPEN TO HAVE A ROOF RACK FOR A 1964 IMPALA WAGON???....
> *


no sorry :happysad:


----------



## 19PANCHO54

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 1 2010, 11:56 PM~17671283
> *no sorry :happysad:
> *


orite is koo homie..


----------



## alex75

heres some cell phone pics since some asshole stole my camera  


gangster ass linda from unique ladies cc




















and yes its her 64 if you dont believe me ask her when you see her 3 wheelin that bitch down the street :0 plus it has her name on the lic plates,the wheel chips and the windows too :0


----------



## alex75

heres some more.chuck did candy purple paint and flames on my truck :0 
heres some of the bases









heres with some candy










ok so it wasnt my truck it my kids wagon i made him









he loves this thing


----------



## alex75

hey chini i see you


heeeeeyyyyy butch


----------



## alex75

last ones i have for now

both my kids in the wagon,look at the reflection on the hood :0 










and yes the head lights work


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 1 2010, 11:50 PM~17671769
> *heres some cell phone pics since some asshole stole my camera
> gangster ass linda from unique ladies cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes its her 64 if you dont believe me ask her when you see her 3 wheelin that bitch down the street :0    plus it has her name on the lic plates,the wheel chips and the windows too :0
> *


 :0 :nicoderm:
*more pics once you get a camera!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

ok :biggrin: 


she has a 64 rivi too :0


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 2 2010, 12:24 AM~17671960
> *ok :biggrin:
> she has a 64 rivi too :0
> *


 :wow: 
got to see it in person!! :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

ya vete a dormir puto alex :biggrin:


----------



## FamilyThangSD

yo what up alex its mikey wit da white n blue regal, hows that rim coming out for da 5th wheel kit have u guys started on it yet?


----------



## SD CUTLASS

YO ALEX DID YOU GET THE EMBLEM I DROPED OFF LAST NIGHT. NETO SAYS YOU WERE CRYING CRYING ABOUT SOMETHING. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU DID A GOOD JOB. I WOULD RECOMEND ALL MY FRIENDS TO YOU. IF I HAD FRIENDS :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## hot wheels

WHATS CRAKEN BOTTOMS UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by FamilyThangSD+Jun 3 2010, 01:51 PM~17687193-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo what up alex its mikey wit da white n blue regal, hows that rim coming out for da 5th wheel kit have u guys started on it yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey mikey its all setup already i just need to weld the brackets monday or tuesday then bolt it on the bumper n your ready to go :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SD [email protected] 4 2010, 11:54 AM~17696587
> *YO ALEX DID YOU GET THE EMBLEM I DROPED OFF LAST NIGHT. NETO SAYS YOU WERE CRYING CRYING ABOUT SOMETHING.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU DID A GOOD JOB. I WOULD RECOMEND ALL MY FRIENDS TO YOU. IF I HAD FRIENDS :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> crying?well anyway get some friends so you can send them our way i have lots of bills to pay :biggrin:
> 
> ps if you want t make some more friends maybe you should CUDDLE some more :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot wheels_@Jun 4 2010, 12:38 PM~17696965
> *WHATS CRAKEN BOTTOMS UP!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up homey


----------



## aphustle

ttt bottomsup,..,

whens yall picnic kickin off,.,.?,.


----------



## SD CUTLASS

ps if you want t make some more friends maybe you should CUDDLE some more :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO S#$T HUH


----------



## 82fleet

> ps if you want t make some more friends maybe you should CUDDLE some more :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO S#$T HUH
[/quote]
:biggrin: TTT


----------



## southsandiego

QUE ONDA ALEX


----------



## southsandiego

]


:0 :0


----------



## kikou-no

ke :biggrin: pedo putillos


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvoo homies


----------



## 82fleet

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## SD CUTLASS

HEY ALEX WHERE U AT HOMEBOY


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 2 2010, 12:05 AM~17671856
> *heres some more.chuck did candy purple paint and flames on my truck :0
> heres some of the bases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres with some candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so it wasnt my truck it my kids wagon i made him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he loves this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS PRETTY BAD CHUCK! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK

sup homies


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS+Jun 18 2010, 03:24 PM~17826875-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY ALEX WHERE U AT HOMEBOY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here i am :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 09:48 PM~17913508
> *LOOKS PRETTY BAD CHUCK! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 some guy paint it for me :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Jun 30 2010, 11:45 AM~17927596
> *sup homies
> *



where you been big bopper?

HELLLLLLOOOOOOWWWWW bbbbbbbbbbbaaaaayyyyyyybeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 30 2010, 01:38 PM~17928004
> *here i am :biggrin:  :wave:
> :0 some guy paint it for me :0
> where you been big bopper?
> 
> :biggrin:  :HELLLLLLOOOOOOWWWWW bbbbbbbbbbbaaaaayyyyyyybeeeeeeeee :biggrin:
> *


qvvooooooooooooo alex :biggrin: was workin then got layed off again but now im studyin becomming a sherriff :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:wave: WHATZZZZZZZZZZZ UUUUUPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

:0 some guy paint it for me :0 
:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Jun 30 2010, 02:17 PM~17928766-->
> 
> 
> 
> qvvooooooooooooo alex  :biggrin: was  workin  then got layed off again but now im studyin becomming a sherriff  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh oh theres a new sherriff in town :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 05:07 PM~17930078
> *:wave: WHATZZZZZZZZZZZ UUUUUPPPPPPPPPP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up guy,no new pictures?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SOUTH.S.D_@Jun 30 2010, 05:48 PM~17930439
> *:0 some guy paint it for me :0
> :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## Fonzoh

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## alex75

hello everyone :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

sup alex


----------



## alex75

whats up big bopper :wave: 


whats new in chi-town?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 27 2010, 02:21 PM~18155345
> *whats up big bopper :wave:
> whats new in chi-town?
> *


nada this yr been shitty for me  so hopefully in few weeks everything changes


----------



## alex75

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 1 2010, 06:18 PM~17939793
> *uh oh theres a new sherriff in town :0
> whats up guy,no new pictures?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:
> *






:naughty:


----------



## alex75

whats up man i know you got some pictures to post up :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguez619




----------



## alex75

two day party :h5: 


looking like this sunday :biggrin: 


looking like this monday :around: 


feeling like this tuesday morning :barf: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tru2thagame




----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 27 2010, 06:15 PM~18157490
> *whats up man i know you got some pictures to post up :biggrin:
> *




YA JUST BEEN BUSY, SO LIKE THEY SAY "UNO MOMENTO POR FAVOR" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

haha ok


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jul 27 2010, 11:08 PM~18161050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is gonna be a good time :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## alex75

hi jose


----------



## KABRON

WE NEED THAT VIDEO MARIO HAHAH


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jul 28 2010, 12:08 AM~18161050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICKKKK! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## copapaint

Whats up Alex :wave:


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## Fonzoh

LOOK AT MY WINDSHEILD :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

THIS GUY THOUGHT JUST CAUSE HE HAD A BIGBODY HE COULD PULL UP AND CLOWN ON MY LIL BLAZER :twak: 

















HE WAS WRONG, 2 LICKS AND YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN HIS FACE :tears: PRICELESS


----------



## xavierthexman

> THIS GUY THOUGHT JUST CAUSE HE HAD A BIGBODY HE COULD PULL UP AND CLOWN ON MY LIL BLAZER :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE WAS WRONG, 2 LICKS AND YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN HIS FACE :tears: PRICELESS
> 
> 
> 
> BADDD ASSSSS! :thumbsup: Let's see some more pics of that Blazer.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by blazen89+Aug 8 2010, 03:20 PM~18258652-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT MY WINDSHEILD :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 looking good
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blazen89_@Aug 8 2010, 03:27 PM~18258689
> *THIS GUY THOUGHT JUST CAUSE HE HAD A BIGBODY HE COULD PULL UP AND CLOWN ON MY LIL BLAZER :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE WAS WRONG, 2 LICKS AND YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN HIS FACE :tears: PRICELESS
> *


blazer looking good that paint is :0 :0 :0 :0 
damn on the freeway :0 :0 :0 :0 
your good in my book :biggrin: 

hey do you have any pictures from that video shoot?


----------



## alex75

time for some pictures :biggrin: 
big joes cadillac


----------



## alex75

heres marks 68 impala custom :0 






































haha looks like neto and george are in trouble on the porch


----------



## alex75

heres more


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by FamilyThangSD_@Jun 3 2010, 01:51 PM~17687193
> *yo what up alex its mikey wit da white n blue regal, hows that rim coming out for da 5th wheel kit have u guys started on it yet?
> *



hey mikey heres some pictures of the bumper kit.its been a while but i thought i would post the pics anyway


----------



## alex75

some more pictures from a few months ago


----------



## alex75

some pictures of a rack on a towncar.sorry i didnt get any pictures of this car done


----------



## alex75

time for new tires


----------



## alex75

heres some more.me n chicken wing n goerge wenrt to babas house to meet up for a video shoot


----------



## SIDEKICK

good pics ,sup alex n BOTTOMSUP crew


----------



## alex75

sup sidekick :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 10 2010, 04:49 PM~18277785
> *sup sidekick :wave:
> *


sup bro hows it goin


----------



## alex75

more pictures


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Looks like you guys have been real busy Alex
Keep up the good work


----------



## alex75

some old pictures.i havent posted all the pictures so fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey louie :wave:


----------



## southsandiego

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 11 2010, 10:57 AM~18284541
> *hey louie :wave:
> *


WASSUP ALEX


----------



## alex75

same shit different day


----------



## 82fleet

Q-VO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

whatup jose you guys comming down next week?


----------



## SIDEKICK

dropping by to say qvooo homies


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 12 2010, 04:35 PM~18296116
> *whatup jose you guys comming down next week?
> *


  SUP ALEX, IT DONT LOOK LIKE WE ARE. WE GOING TO SACRAMENTO SHOW NEXT MONTH :happysad:


----------



## alex75

its your loss     














just kidding have fun :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## SIDEKICK

here u go alex the other  ride


----------



## sinicle

My wife grew up in S.D., I in central Cali and we are planning on moving to S.D. soon. I have my own business Knoben's Kustoms Upholstery where I work on all cars (hot-rods, customs, classics, stock, lowriders) but I got my start doing lows and would love to work entirely on them. I've been the business for almost 9yrs. is there any advice you can give me about starting over in S.D.? ie..what shops to look up, how to contact them, ect. any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 19 2010, 12:11 PM~18353893
> *its your loss
> just kidding have fun :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 21 2010, 07:09 AM~18368436
> *here u go alex  the other   ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WISHED IT WOULD OF MADE IT 2 STREETLOW SHOW :happysad:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Aug 21 2010, 08:31 AM~18368830
> *My wife grew up in S.D., I in central Cali and we are planning on moving to S.D. soon. I have my own business Knoben's Kustoms Upholstery where I work on all cars (hot-rods, customs, classics, stock, lowriders) but I got my start doing lows and would love to work entirely on them. I've been the business for almost 9yrs. is there any advice you can give me about starting over in S.D.? ie..what shops to look up, how to contact them, ect. any help would be very appreciated.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 21 2010, 11:40 PM~18373509
> *:0 WISHED IT WOULD OF MADE IT 2 STREETLOW SHOW :happysad:
> *


yup yup


----------



## streetrider

* S'up homies......that '62 is KLEEEN...! *


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Aug 21 2010, 08:31 AM~18368830
> *My wife grew up in S.D., I in central Cali and we are planning on moving to S.D. soon. I have my own business Knoben's Kustoms Upholstery where I work on all cars (hot-rods, customs, classics, stock, lowriders) but I got my start doing lows and would love to work entirely on them. I've been the business for almost 9yrs. is there any advice you can give me about starting over in S.D.? ie..what shops to look up, how to contact them, ect. any help would be very appreciated.
> *


everyone is cheap out here.
good luck....
as long as you do good worl at a fair price youll be ok.
remember tj is minutes away and people wanna pay tj prices,not that theres anything wrong with that :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Aug 21 2010, 07:09 AM~18368436-->
> 
> 
> 
> here u go alex  the other   ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 10:39 PM~18373503
> *  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 02:49 AM~18374453
> *  S'up homies......that '62 is KLEEEN...!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-blazen89_@Aug 22 2010, 10:33 PM~18380918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



thanks for the picture :h5:


----------



## SIDEKICK

qvo alex hows it goin homie


----------



## alex75

sup sidekick just getting ready to get out there and work...got bills to pay


----------



## sinicle

I'm not opposed to working as an employee at an exsisting shop, I know that a move of this magnitude requires starting over from scratch. I was just curious if you had any imput as to what shops are the best as far as quality of work.


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 24 2010, 08:03 AM~18392195
> *sup sidekick just getting ready to get out there and work...got bills to pay
> *


orale yup yup keep ur head up bro


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## southsandiego

:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## southsandiego

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 30 2010, 01:01 PM~18442032
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

ANSWERED YOUR QUESTION ON CHUCKS PICS FUNNY GUY!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Aug 21 2010, 09:31 AM~18368830
> *My wife grew up in S.D., I in central Cali and we are planning on moving to S.D. soon. I have my own business Knoben's Kustoms Upholstery where I work on all cars (hot-rods, customs, classics, stock, lowriders) but I got my start doing lows and would love to work entirely on them. I've been the business for almost 9yrs. is there any advice you can give me about starting over in S.D.? ie..what shops to look up, how to contact them, ect. any help would be very appreciated.
> *



amn good luck starting ur own thing out here,,.

people are really cheap and always want the HOMIE HOOK UP,.,.

and a lot of people dont want QUALITY WORK


----------



## aphustle

RARE to find a client who will pay for quality work,.

wats good bottomsup 

i hear through the grapevines you guys comin out with your own hydraulics line,.,.


----------



## sinicle

that's a shame. I get a lot of that where I'm at now too, I don't get it. there's three major parts to any show car, the engine, the paint, and the interior. everything else can be changed relatively easy. but what I don't get is why would someone spend 10-20g's on paint, 10g's on an engine, then balk at the idea of paying 10-15 on upholstery? it's not like you keep the doors shut and the windows up at a show.


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 31 2010, 12:42 AM~18448052
> *RARE  to find a client who will pay for quality work,.
> 
> wats good bottomsup
> 
> i hear through the grapevines you guys comin out with your own hydraulics line,.,.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D+Aug 30 2010, 10:24 PM~18447841-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANSWERED YOUR QUESTION ON CHUCKS PICS FUNNY GUY!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im going right now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 11:42 PM~18448052
> *RARE  to find a client who will pay for quality work,.
> 
> wats good bottomsup
> 
> i hear through the grapevines you guys comin out with your own hydraulics line,.,.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 05:36 AM~18448871
> *that's a shame. I get a lot of that where I'm at now too, I don't get it. there's three major parts to any show car, the engine, the paint, and the interior. everything else can be changed relatively easy. but what I don't get is why would someone spend 10-20g's on paint, 10g's on an engine, then balk at the idea of paying 10-15 on upholstery? it's not like you keep the doors shut and the windows up at a show.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIDEKICK_@Aug 31 2010, 07:20 AM~18449391
> *:0  :0
> *



times are tough


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 31 2010, 10:57 PM~18457616
> *im going right now!!
> maybe???
> times are tough
> *


yup yup very true bro keep ur head up bro


----------



## OMAR760

BIGGER AND BETTER!
DJ AND LIVE RAPPERS
BAR & TV'S FOR NFL GAMES
COME AND SUPPORT
HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Aug 31 2010, 06:36 AM~18448871
> *that's a shame. I get a lot of that where I'm at now too, I don't get it. there's three major parts to any show car, the engine, the paint, and the interior. everything else can be changed relatively easy. but what I don't get is why would someone spend 10-20g's on paint, 10g's on an engine, then balk at the idea of paying 10-15 on upholstery? it's not like you keep the doors shut and the windows up at a show.
> *


if you tell some one here u are charging 1g or 2g's to do the whole interior they will flip
and tell everyone ur expensive,.,.people just go to mexico and have the whole interior done for 200-500 bucks,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 31 2010, 10:57 PM~18457616
> *
> maybe???
> 
> times are tough
> *



well shit ima get me a 2 pump set up when u got em out,.,.

and yeah times are tough out here with everyone lowridin on their unemployment 

checks,.,.,.gotta do it though,.,.


----------



## southsandiego

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 2 2010, 01:00 PM~18471066
> *well shit ima get me a 2 pump set up when u got em out,.,.
> 
> and yeah times are tough out here with everyone lowridin on their unemployment
> 
> checks,.,.,.gotta do it though,.,.
> *


E.D.D ON MINES HAHA YEAH ITS TIMES ARE TOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

any one need chrome?


----------



## alex75

regal we are working on.
chrome arms and steering :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

mario from majestics came in to redo his setups


----------



## alex75

any body need a set of 14 inch all gold daytons?
real daytons with fresh gold havent been mounted


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

hi


----------



## Fonzoh

DAMN TOWNCARS.............................................THERE EVERYWERE


----------



## Fonzoh

NETO GOT NEW SHOES? :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 14 2010, 03:43 PM~18565604
> *any body need a set of 14 inch all gold daytons?
> real daytons with fresh gold havent been mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint nothin more beautiful than a set of reverse deep dish Daytons. thats all i ride all day everyday :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset




----------



## alex75

damn those are some nice pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Sep 14 2010, 11:31 PM~18572221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cadcpe81

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 14 2010, 12:43 PM~18565604
> *any body need a set of 14 inch all gold daytons?
> real daytons with fresh gold havent been mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wats the ticket???


----------



## SIDEKICK

good pics alex


----------



## alex75

not bad huh...whats up with you guys over there?


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 14 2010, 11:43 AM~18565604
> *any body need a set of 14 inch all gold daytons?
> real daytons with fresh gold havent been mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




$1200 firm.no adapters


----------



## rodriguez619




----------



## alex75

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG BOPPER

Sup homies good pics and dropping by to say what up


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 22 2010, 03:31 PM~18634551
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *






:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## draggin_el_70

hey! i know that intersection, D st. and Broadway in Chula Vista.....used to stay right across the street....


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Sep 14 2010, 06:49 PM~18568809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NETO GOT NEW SHOES? :biggrin:
> *



thats a sick ass lock up,.,.wish my lincoln locked up like that,.,

TTT,.,.


----------



## alex75

bring it over


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Sep 24 2010, 08:06 AM~18651182
> *Sup homies  good pics and dropping by to say what up
> *



whats up guy :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by draggin_el_70_@Sep 24 2010, 09:25 AM~18651720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey! i know that intersection, D st. and Broadway in Chula Vista.....used to stay right across the street....
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego

:wow: :wow: QUE ONDA LOKAS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75




----------



## southsandiego

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 24 2010, 01:12 PM~18652965
> *
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## beanerman




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Sep 24 2010, 12:14 PM~18652984
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *



lokas???


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 24 2010, 12:23 PM~18652566
> *bring it over
> *



:biggrin: ,.,.wish i could,.,.i just busted a ball joint today and ripped a brake hose,.,.so gotta do that,.,.not gonna put a high lock up on the linc though :angry: 

i have it bridge and chained down to do my 3 wheel,.,.

when i get my big body lac i will have u guys do that one though,.,.

have u seen my blue cadillac,.?,.


----------



## southsandiego

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 24 2010, 04:32 PM~18654348
> *lokas???
> *


JUSS TALKEN SHIT THATS ALL


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 24 2010, 09:57 PM~18657122
> *:biggrin: ,.,.wish i could,.,.i just busted a ball joint today and ripped a brake hose,.,.so gotta do that,.,.not gonna put a high lock up on the linc though :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT SUCKS
> 
> 
> i have it bridge and chained down to do my 3 wheel,.,.
> 
> when i get my big body lac i will have u guys do that one though,.,.
> 
> have u seen my blue cadillac,.?,.
> *


no i havent.post a picture


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Sep 25 2010, 12:02 AM~18657671
> *JUSS TALKEN SHIT THATS ALL
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 25 2010, 11:38 AM~18659384
> *no i havent.post a picture
> *



its on the avatar thingy to the left,.,.

its got 24" teles in the rear,.,.89 caddy fleetwood,.,.

well bout to sell this lac and hopfully buy a bigbody 93-96 lac


----------



## BIG BOPPER

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 24 2010, 02:24 PM~18652577
> *whats up guy :wave:
> *


just here bro tu getting ready for next yr now n working


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 25 2010, 11:54 AM~18659753
> *its on the avatar thingy to the left,.,.
> 
> its got 24" teles in the rear,.,.89 caddy fleetwood,.,.
> 
> well bout to sell this lac and hopfully buy a bigbody 93-96 lac
> *


oh yeah i seen that one plenty of times.the one with the mean lockup :0 




> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Sep 25 2010, 02:52 PM~18660574
> *just here bro tu getting ready for next yr now n working
> *



good to hear big bopper.


----------



## BIG BOPPER

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 27 2010, 01:16 PM~18672895
> *oh yeah i seen that one plenty of times.the one with the mean lockup :0
> good to hear big bopper.
> *


  :drama:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

old picture of my lincoln


----------



## alex75

then i got to happy and jumped over the sidewalk :happysad: 










rims didnt bend so i hoped my ass home :biggrin: 












you can see the black spot on the front tire from rubbing the sidewalk


----------



## alex75

some pictures from the same day.i think i already posted them but who cares here they are again :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

reinforced differential


----------



## alex75

mario gettin pulled over on the way back from getting lunch :0


----------



## alex75

armandos 64 from aztlan


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 30 2010, 07:36 PM~18706208
> *mario gettin pulled over on the way back from getting lunch :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:


----------



## alex75

hi ben isee you :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Sep 30 2010, 08:07 PM~18707190
> *:twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 30 2010, 09:08 PM~18707206
> *hi ben isee you :biggrin:
> *


Q-VO


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Sep 30 2010, 08:09 PM~18707218
> *Q-VO
> *


youn working tomorow?
im gonna be across the street.
i will look for you so i can :wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 30 2010, 09:12 PM~18707261
> *youn working tomorow?
> im gonna be across the street.
> i will look for you so i can  :wave:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

DID THE COPS DRAG MARIO OFF TO JAIL? :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

no but they took his donuts :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABRON

THEY TOOK C BEARS DONUTS?


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Oct 4 2010, 09:11 PM~18737925
> *THEY TOOK C BEARS DONUTS?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


no mario was driving


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 30 2010, 07:55 PM~18706340
> *armandos 64 from aztlan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!
looks good! :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 5 2010, 02:46 PM~18742945
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no mario was driving
> *


1 RODRIGUEZ IS THE SAME AS THE OTHER 2...


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Oct 5 2010, 10:09 PM~18747994
> *1 RODRIGUEZ IS THE SAME AS THE OTHER 2...
> *


what does that mean????  :dunno:


----------



## alex75

wassup carrot :wave:


----------



## CARROT

:wave:


----------



## alex75

:h5:


----------



## CARROT

:wave: :h5: :wave:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 30 2010, 07:08 PM~18705957
> *old picture of my lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn homie,.,.that picture mitivates me right there,.,.

that shit is off the hook,.,.

ur old rider was silver with the baby blue rims ,.,.just like my lincoln that i have now,.,.

haha only diference is that my lincoln dont hop,,,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 6 2010, 01:26 PM~18752128
> *:h5:
> *



M,....,.,.,.,.TTT,.........


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 6 2010, 10:42 PM~18757367
> *damn homie,.,.that picture mitivates me right there,.,.
> 
> that shit is off the hook,.,.
> 
> ur old rider was silver with the baby blue rims ,.,.just like my lincoln that i have now,.,.
> 
> haha only diference is that my lincoln dont hop,,,.
> *



its the same car i was gonna paint it two tone blue n grey but i went with the candy purple with patterns instead. then i put my real zeniths on because the blue didnt match. :happysad: 




on a side not that was a caravan for a wedding i curb checked the back rim i was in the air so i missed the front but i wasnt so lucky on the back rim.if you look close at the picture you can tell the front and back are in the air :0 


when i got the top painted i put my zeniths on went to my friends wedding then went to balboa park for pictures,so im like i aint gonna fuck around this time then when i parked i curb checked my front rim


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 30 2010, 06:21 PM~18706077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is the picture look at the back rim


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

Bottomsup TTMFT


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 30 2010, 10:55 PM~18706340
> *armandos 64 from aztlan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Oct 7 2010, 11:24 PM~18765116
> *Bottomsup TTMFT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG BOPPER

ttt for the homies


----------



## low760low

T T T


----------



## Big Worm

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Sep 14 2010, 06:49 PM~18568809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NETO GOT NEW SHOES? :biggrin:
> *


Nice towncar but is it just me or is it starting to buckle ? :dunno:


----------



## alex75

a lilttle bit


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## rodriguez619

a few pictures from going out on holloween 2010


----------



## alex75

no hopping pics on the coronado bridge?


----------



## KABRON

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 1 2010, 11:25 PM~18964571
> *no hopping pics on the coronado bridge?
> *


NOPE....THAT SHIT WAS BAD


----------



## alex75

you guys are cool :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

heres a cool picture


----------



## alex75

heres another rear end we did


----------



## alex75

heres more
















































all done


----------



## alex75

heres a cutlass we just finished.th customer brought his own pumps we built them and stuffed them in there.this was a real tight fit.one of the nicest cutlass' i seen in a while


----------



## alex75

some frame work


----------



## alex75

this guy thinks hes too cool


----------



## alex75

maybe because he has a new setup


----------



## alex75

heres another rearend we did on a big body cadillac for our time car club


----------



## alex75

heres another differential for george from klique sd


----------



## alex75

some more welding on the same differential


----------



## alex75

made the patterns cleaned them up and welded them on


----------



## alex75

after it was all welded up i cleaned it and made the mounts for the powerballs







































all done :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

ONE MORE.memos


----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

some lower arms getting done at the shop


----------



## alex75




----------



## GT~CHAIO

WHAT UP DONT WANNA START NO SHIT BUT GHETTOFAB PANCHO IS LOOKING FOR A HOP STREET ON 13s JUST A LIL SOMTHING TO PUT ON VIDEO,,,


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

SOME PICS I TOOK TODAY AT BOTTOMS UP


----------



## ConvertibleDeville




----------



## ConvertibleDeville

:0 :0


----------



## ConvertibleDeville




----------



## LostInSanPedro

these guys still in spring valley?

or off of imperial now?


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

ANYBODY NEED RIM'S ?BRAND NEW,CALL NETO,


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 13 2010, 11:50 PM~19063142
> *these guys still in spring valley?
> 
> or off of imperial now?
> *


SPRING VALLEY :biggrin:


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

WHAT IT DO NETO WAS UP LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS STAYING BUSY 

PS JAMES WE NO ITS YOU   DONT GET COUGHT CHIPPIN I MEAN SLIPIN IN THESE STREETS OR AT A BAR IN CHULA VISTA :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>


----------



## rgarcia15928

big hop going down...Rollin video will be there shooting the hop.....hope u guys can make it...gonna be a great show


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 14 2010, 01:09 PM~19065781
> *WHAT IT DO NETO WAS UP LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS STAYING BUSY
> 
> PS JAMES WE NO ITS YOU     DONT GET COUGHT CHIPPIN I MEAN SLIPIN IN THESE STREETS OR AT A BAR IN CHULA VISTA  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## alex75

hers a video i found on youtube from last year at chula vista cruise night
ignore the guy in the backround yelling :uh:


----------



## alex75

marios big body at majestics newyear 2010


----------



## alex75

jojos cadillac the same day


----------



## alex75

netos lincoln
IkravF27BbI&feature=related


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 16 2010, 05:28 PM~19085353
> *marios big body at majestics newyear 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: i see u


----------



## rodriguez619

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 16 2010, 05:03 PM~19085722
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm: i see u
> *


 :wave:


----------



## big topcat

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 14 2010, 01:09 PM~19065781
> *WHAT IT DO NETO WAS UP LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS STAYING BUSY
> 
> PS JAMES WE NO ITS YOU     DONT GET COUGHT CHIPPIN I MEAN SLIPIN IN THESE STREETS OR AT A BAR IN CHULA VISTA  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *


You know my hangout Tony. :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by big topcat_@Nov 17 2010, 04:32 PM~19094560
> *You know my hangout Tony. :biggrin:
> *


I DO TOO!!! :0


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

> _Originally posted by big topcat_@Nov 17 2010, 04:32 PM~19094560
> *You know my hangout Tony. :biggrin:
> *


i know you need to hangout more in your trunk then the bar :0 :0 :0


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Nov 17 2010, 04:14 PM~19094428
> *:wave:
> *


was up mario


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

can i get a fade to????
http://www.youtube.com/user/miguelkneedeep...u/7/JCgC92yga6I
all gate no weight


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## alex75

hi everyone :wave:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 17 2010, 06:42 PM~19095808
> *hi everyone :wave:
> *


what up wit it pimp


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

anyone wanna hit some traffic


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

:wave:


----------



## big topcat

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 17 2010, 05:40 PM~19095791
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I'm in training as we speak, come on down Fellas for a drink. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

> _Originally posted by big topcat_@Nov 17 2010, 06:45 PM~19095841
> *I'm in training as we speak, come on down Fellas for a drink. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lets hit traffic


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

> _Originally posted by big topcat_@Nov 17 2010, 06:45 PM~19095841
> *I'm in training as we speak, come on down Fellas for a drink. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


real talk he anit lying


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Nov 17 2010, 06:46 PM~19095851
> *lets hit traffic
> *


im ready


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodriguez619

maybe tomorrow mr james 

whats going on tony


----------



## rodriguez619

here u go mr james












meeting up with big fish at j street


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Nov 17 2010, 07:12 PM~19096103
> *here u go mr james
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meeting up with big fish at j street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im going to brake you off first then have that beer!!!!! mr training wheels :0 :0 :0


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Nov 17 2010, 07:10 PM~19096081
> *maybe tomorrow mr james
> 
> whats going on tony
> *


was up you ready yet :drama: :drama:


----------



## rodriguez619

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 17 2010, 06:46 PM~19096373
> *was up you ready yet  :drama:  :drama:
> *



not yet 
need to find some parts first


----------



## rodriguez619

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 17 2010, 06:44 PM~19096350
> *im going to brake you off first then have that beer!!!!! mr training wheels  :0  :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: 

cant we all just have a beer


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

10 batts 2 pumps to the back and a piston to the nose


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Nov 17 2010, 07:48 PM~19096399
> *not yet
> need to find some parts first
> *


you talking about the transmission ?? its cool ill come to you and help you push it out to the street :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Nov 17 2010, 07:50 PM~19096421
> *:roflmao:
> 
> cant we all just have a beer
> *


hell yea :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big topcat

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Nov 17 2010, 06:50 PM~19096421
> *:roflmao:
> 
> cant we all just have a beer
> *


Maaaan, i don't know about Tony. I'm drinking some cold ones right now. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

> _Originally posted by big topcat_@Nov 17 2010, 08:02 PM~19096561
> *Maaaan, i don't know about Tony. I'm drinking some cold ones right now. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

im out fellas going to hit some good old traffic :wave: :wave:


----------



## big topcat

Neto 64 i cu


----------



## rodriguez619

its about time for a beet after all mr james 
see u at the bar at 9
:biggrin:


----------



## rodriguez619

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Nov 17 2010, 08:49 PM~19097778
> *its about time for a beet after all mr james
> see u at the bar at 9
> :biggrin:
> *


oops sorry 
i meant a beer


----------



## rodriguez619

i was able to make it to the bar and back
it was slow but i made it


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

I knew I should have drove by with my street soldier lac :banghead: 
But I was with my other girl


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

some drama up in this topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADI G

THIS DUMB ASS HOE LADONNA IS POSTING UP THESE OLD ASS PICS OF HERSELF! THERE YOU GO LADIES AND GENTLEMEN.... THE BITCH IS ABOUT 50LBS BIGGER THAN THESE PICS

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

NOT ONLY DOES SHE NOT KNOW HOW TO SPELL BUT SHE MAKES HERSELF LOOK HELLA DUMB! LADONNA DON'T HATE THE PLAYER BITCH!!!!!! HATE THE GAME


----------



## alex75

:0 :0 :0  :0 :0 :0 










:biggrin:


----------



## KABRON




----------



## 619SIXFOUR

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Nov 13 2010, 11:52 PM~19063152
> *ANYBODY NEED RIM'S ?BRAND NEW,CALL NETO,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whast size are those G, bout to switch up my 96 BigBody.


----------



## alex75

13x7
call neto
619-466-6388 :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928

UPDATED RULES ARE SET FOR THE UNITED DREAMS SHOW & HOP ON FEB 12, 2011....$3000 TOTAL IN CASH!!!


Single pump , stock lower trailing arms mounted to the Factory Location, adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arms mounts can be dropped, 10 batteries max, 40" max lock-up, center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Double pump, stock lower arms mounted to the factory location. adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped. 16 batteries max, 50" max lock-up center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Radical class is not really a set rule class. radical is anything goes single, double and triple pumps....


*Any Car that does not have the LOWER TRAILING ARM mounted to the STOCK FACTORY LOCATIONS is automatically put in the anything goes Radical class.


----------



## alex75

neto getting ready to hop marios bigbody
the cops showed up and he told them to leave :0


----------



## alex75

heres some arms were working on for a 64
all dirty










reinforced with flatbar on the inside



















cutoff the lip and the sway bar mount


----------



## alex75

heres another view


----------



## alex75

next the bottom plate was cut and bent and tack welded on










you can see the gap between the plate and the arm i will fill then and mold it too










next i cut some more plates to reinforce from the outside










tacked in place


----------



## alex75

next all welded in


----------



## alex75

heres the two all welded up










heres the hole all filled in


----------



## alex75

i reinforced the part where the balljoint goes




























i also capped off the ends


----------



## alex75

i came in on thanksgiving morning an ground them down


----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## alex75

heres the arms done and another set for a lincoln.getting sent out for chrome next


----------



## alex75

jojos cadillac single pump,no wieght :0


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

netosl incoln at delegation after turkeyday picnic





double pump no wieght!!


----------



## alex75

neto again


----------



## alex75

marios big body single pump on 13s


----------



## alex75

me at delegation picnic


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

:wave: :sprint:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville




----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

THANKS FOR THE INVITE!!!


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 1 2010, 05:58 PM~19212462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> jojos cadillac single pump,no wieght :0
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG HUERO

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 7 2010, 10:45 PM~19269207
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what size cylinders in the back


----------



## alex75

im not sure i think 12 or 14s


----------



## my1963ss

> heres the arms done and another set for a lincoln.getting sent out for chrome next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/q
> 
> the aarms are lookin firme bro i think those are mine for the 63 thanx neto :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

yeah he said they were for a 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> heres the arms done and another set for a lincoln.getting sent out for chrome next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/q
> 
> the aarms are lookin firme bro i think those are mine for the 63 thanx neto :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.. IM SHURE THEY WONT BREAK LIKE THE ONE'S THE OTHER SHOP PUT ON YOUR 63... BOTTOMS UP..TTT
Click to expand...


----------



## alex75

these are extra reinforced :biggrin:


----------



## my1963ss

orale gracias bottoms up ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

marios new big body


----------



## alex75

63 impala frame all cleaned up ready for some reinforcement


----------



## alex75

aftermath from drinking at my house friday night till 5 am with mario










:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## alex75

wiennie from klique came by to show off his NEW og 5.20s
you can still see the "hairs" on the tread :0


----------



## alex75

heres brian making some beauty boards for a 66 rag cadillac thats getting airbagged here at the shop.were also doing the stereo work


----------



## alex75

heres some of the progress


----------



## kikou-no

ke pedo putillos dile al zapo ke se ponga a trabajar a
en mi carro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big topcat

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 13 2010, 03:05 PM~19316995
> *marios new big body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up Suga? Is that Benny down there?


----------



## rodriguez619

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 13 2010, 03:05 PM~19316995
> *marios new big body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey how about these guys in the lincoln


----------



## rodriguez619

drinking till 5am at alex's


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Dec 13 2010, 04:20 PM~19317586
> *ke pedo putillos dile al zapo ke se ponga a trabajar a
> en mi carro :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok,hey puto bring me that stuff so i can return it


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Dec 13 2010, 08:15 PM~19319870
> *hey how about these guys in the lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

i forgot about those pictures :rimshot:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Dec 13 2010, 08:22 PM~19319940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drinking till 5am at alex's
> *



drunk ass :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 14 2010, 01:11 AM~19321622
> *ok,hey puto bring me that stuff so i can return it
> *


 ya lo regrese putillo pero gracias estaba bien pesado para mi van


----------



## alex75

ok.fuck you then :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey i sent you a pm


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 14 2010, 01:16 PM~19324699
> *hey i sent you a pm
> *


fuck u two times joto :biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 13 2010, 04:05 PM~19316995
> *marios new big body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DONT DRINK AND DRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 13 2010, 04:05 PM~19316995
> *marios new big body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS BENNY DOING DOWN THERE? WHYS MARIO SMILLING? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 13 2010, 04:17 PM~19317044
> *wiennie from klique came by to show off his NEW og 5.20s
> you can still see the "hairs" on the tread :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*FUCK! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: *


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Dec 15 2010, 10:03 PM~19339718
> *WHATS BENNY DOING DOWN THERE? WHYS MARIO SMILLING? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



what a peter


----------



## big topcat

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 16 2010, 12:32 AM~19340940
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> what a peter
> *


That's an interesting picture. Why is Mario smiling?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rgarcia15928

pm ur emails so i can send u sum pre regs for the hop homies... gonna be a great hop>>>


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D+Dec 15 2010, 10:03 PM~19339718-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS BENNY DOING DOWN THERE? WHYS MARIO SMILLING? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big topcat_@Dec 16 2010, 12:15 PM~19344110
> *That's an interesting picture. Why is Mario smiling?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :





:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## alex75

heres the cadillac all done.airbagged stereo system fix the wiring on the power windows,fixed the top and some other stuff


----------



## alex75

neto working on some arms


----------



## alex75

finishing up some more arms.i filled in the holes for the bumpstops on the first set and smoothed them out :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

time for some more late night action.neto cutting some plate to reinforce a frame for a 65 impala










front welded up



















back welded up










painted black



















back of a 63


----------



## alex75

it was cold as fuck last night.


----------



## kikou-no

munekitas :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

que pedo puto,que pedo


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

My old six four, "Brown Pride"

This is still a nice ride I picked it up from a Angel 3 years back.


----------



## alex75

wheres the car at now?


----------



## alex75

i see you topcat


----------



## alex75

> heres the arms done and another set for a lincoln.getting sent out for chrome next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/q
> 
> the aarms are lookin firme bro i think those are mine for the 63 thanx neto :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> update,your arms are in
> 
> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## alex75

on those arms we cut off the lips the sway bar mounts and cut the lip on the inside and plated it so it looks cleaner and the bottom plate is flat for a cleaner look


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Dec 1 2010, 09:49 PM~19216042
> *:wave:  :sprint:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## alex75

found this old picture of jonjons old mc built here at the shop.lifted two pumps some chrome and painted frame


----------



## alex75

some more frame work


----------



## alex75

cool picture.65 and 66 impala


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

full chrome rear end done here at bottomsup


----------



## alex75

my 13x7 zeniths on 155-80-13 next to my 38x14.50x17s on my truck


----------



## alex75

hey puto kiko heres a picture of some welding on a frame :0


----------



## alex75

marios 65 from san diego majestics


----------



## alex75

imn not sure if i posted this already but here is his setup redone with a custom whammy pump,anodized blocks dumps and vented end caps and all new beauty boards wrapped in white vinyl


----------



## big topcat

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 23 2010, 09:11 PM~19407589
> *i see you topcat
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: What's up Alex? To the whole Bottomsup Family-Feliz Navidad


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by big topcat_@Dec 24 2010, 05:28 PM~19414257
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: What's up Alex? To the whole Bottomsup Family-Feliz Navidad
> *


gracias amigo..same to you


----------



## alex75

:wave: chini


----------



## my1963ss

thanx for the aarms bro i just put them on hopp it n no problem, bottoms up ttt :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

glad you like them.
anything else you need come see us :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

ke pedo munekas :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

que pedo que pedo que pedo


----------



## kikou-no

hey muneka ke haces tan tarde levantada manana recogo todo tu cromo ok estoy de regreso el savado dile al zapo ke ya kiero el cuadro metido en mi carro para poder jugar cn el si no me lo boy a putiar


----------



## kikou-no

alex este es el corrido del neto aka zapo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcM5NmTtZFA


----------



## miguel62

Ta buena las ranflas aqui guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Quanto para un frame wrap guey?? :cheesy:


----------



## alex75

aqui esta perra


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 30 2010, 04:18 PM~19460911
> *Ta buena las ranflas aqui guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Quanto para un frame wrap guey?? :cheesy:
> *


neta que si guey :biggrin: 
hable con el neto aka el sapo de spring valley.se puede comunicar al 619-466-6388



y digale que miro el trabajo que nos aventamos aqui en el lay it low compita


----------



## supremestyles pres

:wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Dec 29 2010, 10:45 PM~19455544
> *hey muneka ke haces tan tarde levantada manana recogo todo tu cromo ok estoy de regreso el savado dile al zapo ke ya kiero el cuadro metido en mi carro para poder jugar cn el si no me lo boy a putiar
> *


feliz ano nuevo perra :h5: 


y no quiero saber que handas de puta mamando verga sin condon otra vez pendeja te vaz a enfernar otra vez,ya sabes que te hace mal meco seco en la garganta


----------



## CARROT

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:drama: :drama: :naughty: :naughty: 

Funny shit right there. See you at the pic nic.


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 31 2010, 05:18 PM~19470155
> *feliz ano nuevo perra :h5:
> y no quiero saber que handas de puta mamando verga sin condon otra vez pendeja te vaz a enfernar otra vez,ya sabes que te hace mal meco seco en la garganta
> *


 ya sabes ke soy fiel ati putillo :biggrin: felix ano cunado


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd

tried to call a couple days ago,... 
do u guys have tha tool to remove the hex style knock off? ..


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by supremestyles pres+Dec 31 2010, 04:16 PM~19470138-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 04:40 PM~19470301
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :drama:  :drama:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> Funny shit right there. See you at the pic nic.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we stayed home this year.post some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 08:24 PM~19471838
> *ya sabes ke soy fiel ati putillo :biggrin: felix ano cunado
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok pues,no mames puto ni saludas cuando la miras puto como quires ser mi cunado
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-93CaDiWoOd_@Jan 1 2011, 12:04 PM~19474790
> *tried to call a couple days ago,...
> do u guys have tha tool to remove the hex style knock off? ..
> *



i think so but try calling monday after 3 neto might be awake by then :biggrin:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 1 2011, 09:36 PM~19478798
> *
> i think so but try calling monday after 3 neto might be awake by then biggrin.gif
> 
> *



i will do that!.....lol its that San diego weather homie!


----------



## alex75

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: 









pics of the lower arms reinforced and chromed here at the shop


----------



## alex75

not sure if i posted these


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

got pulled over the other day for no mudflaps on my truck  



















as much fucking around as i do in my lowrider i got pulled over for no mudflaps :uh: 











knock on wood i hope i didnt jinx myself for saying it


----------



## alex75

i think this is a cool picture of netos front end when he updated it and candied the bottom


----------



## alex75

lineup of cars done here at the shop


----------



## alex75

got some new gloves and marked them so i dont get jacked












the svo is for spring valley ornamental,thats my #1 job,i make security doors window gaurds,fences railing and all that type of ornamental iron.
the bottomsup is #2 where i weld for neto :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

all cadillacs


----------



## alex75

all impalas 65,66,67


----------



## alex75

more impalas62,64,65rag,66


----------



## alex75

sup big joe :h5: :h5:


----------



## alex75

jojo and the paletero(el kiko) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJOE619

sup alex happy new year bro.... tell neto the same homie... TTT for the cleanest work in SD in my openion... really good people too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

hey joe remember?YOU MEMBER!!!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 5 2011, 06:48 PM~19515204
> *sup alex happy new year bro.... tell neto the same homie... TTT for the cleanest work in SD in my openion... really good people too :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks and yeah i will tell neto,
hey dog when u coming over with some chicken?


----------



## BIGJOE619

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 5 2011, 08:50 PM~19515227
> *hey joe remember?YOU MEMBER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.I.P in the caddy heavens now lol......


----------



## alex75

el kiko :0


----------



## alex75

a pair of 66s


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 5 2011, 06:52 PM~19515260
> *R.I.P in the caddy heavens now lol......
> *


      




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

reys old 63


----------



## alex75

town coupe with vw rear supension??


----------



## alex75

63 rag,53,and a 64


----------



## alex75

same 63 and ralphs 64


----------



## alex75

some chrome suspension and someones 61rag in the backround











edited i put the wrong picture


----------



## alex75

we had the original 3d monitor here at the shop :0 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it wasnt me online either


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

the new dual donger antanneas by og big mike :0 


only available in hillcrest









:boink: :naughty: :tongue: :rimshot:


----------



## alex75

ok enough of that shit back to what we do :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

i took these pictures at the indoor show in san diego when the first 2 door big bodies came out and i was all fucked up from drinking all day.my asshole friend sal is in the back making me laugh so the picture came out blurry  










the second one was cool :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

hi everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex75

heres some more i took that day.


















































the guy in the last picture next to netos baby lincoln is the one that made me laugh.we got so shit faced i ended up going to his house then he fell asleep so i had to take his truck to get home


----------



## alex75

netos fuzzy lincoln









:around:


----------



## alex75

we took two girls for our booth that day
heres one with the xman









some by themselves

















too skinny for my taste  
but the brunnette was a stripper who went on to become a porn star and actually looked way better on film.sorry i dont have a link


----------



## alex75

hers a good picture of the baby lincoln i found posted here on layitlow


----------



## alex75

old picture of abrahams regal











notice the lic plates.....hes so damn cool :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

lil nick from klique's old regal


----------



## alex75

off topic but im looking through my pictures on my laptop.
heres a real old school caravan










i went to a friends wedding a few years ago in zacatecas mexico,one one of the best times ive ever had.


----------



## alex75

anybody need some amps?ihave two no name amps i never heard of but they sounded good in my lincoln,1 is a 2 channel for bass the other is 4 channel for the highs.i replaced them with one 5 channel amp for a cleaner look.NOTHING is wrong with them but dont need anymore so $120 firm :biggrin: 
here are some picturs the last one is when they were in my car for proof


----------



## big topcat

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 5 2011, 07:49 PM~19516045
> *old picture of abrahams regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice the lic plates.....hes so damn cool :biggrin:
> *


 AHHHHH SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 5 2011, 08:40 PM~19515905
> *netos fuzzy lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :around:
> *



wish my black linc looked like that,.,.im almost there though,.,.

i just gotta loose 2 more doors,,flip through some years,,change fenders front clip,,aahh fucc just gotta change the whole car,.,.haha

pues heres my linc,.,.


----------



## aphustle

yo wat it do bottomsup,.,.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by big topcat_@Jan 6 2011, 10:11 PM~19527663
> *AHHHHH SHIT!!!!!!!
> *



thats right


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Jan 6 2011, 10:22 PM~19527767-->
> 
> 
> 
> wish my black linc looked like that,.,.im almost there though,.,.
> 
> i just gotta loose 2 more doors,,flip through some years,,change fenders front clip,,aahh fucc just gotta change the whole car,.,.haha
> 
> pues heres my linc,.,.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> im was gonna say the same thing :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-aphustle_@Jan 6 2011, 10:24 PM~19527780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo wat it do bottomsup,.,.
> 
> 
> *



whats up homie.
how many goddamn cars do you have?


----------



## aphustle

too many,.,.gotta sell at least 1 now,.,.

u know a lotta people homie i got my cutlass for sale if you know anyone,.,.

let me know..













83 cutty supreme all electrical,.,.good body no buckles,.,.never hopped,..

racked for 8 batteries,.v6 3.8.,,.good lil g body,.,.iv had it for 3 years now so gotta move on,.,.


----------



## my1963ss

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 4 2011, 12:44 AM~19497367
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics of the lower arms reinforced and chromed here at the shop
> *


ttt for the shop bootoms up


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 7 2011, 12:37 PM~19531839
> *  too many,.,.gotta sell at least 1 now,.,.
> 
> u know a lotta people homie i got my cutlass for sale if you know anyone,.,.
> 
> let me know..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 83 cutty supreme all electrical,.,.good body no buckles,.,.never hopped,..
> 
> racked for 8 batteries,.v6 3.8.,,.good lil g body,.,.iv had it for 3 years now so gotta move on,.,.
> *



shit your the social butterfly hanging out with everyone and their nieghbors but i will ask around,pm me some details on the car


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 7 2011, 06:00 PM~19534202
> *shit your the social butterfly hanging out with everyone and their nieghbors but i will ask around,pm me some details on the car
> *



hahaha u crazy,.,.

shit i just be rolling mofos b on a stand still but i keep it moving ahahha,,.

orale pm sent,.,.


----------



## alex75

i sent you one back


----------



## kikou-no

:biggrin: ke pedo puto asta ke el zapo subio el carro al lift ke no manana te k\llebo el brazo ke me falto putillo


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jan 9 2011, 10:30 PM~19553203
> *:biggrin: ke pedo puto asta ke el zapo subio el carro al lift ke no manana te k\llebo el brazo ke me falto putillo
> *



gracias por la parte puto pero no mames pa la otra no vengas en piyamas pinche vieja.
jajajajajajaa :twak:


----------



## big topcat

What's up Neto? My arms are huuurtin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Jan 7 2011, 02:45 PM~19533117
> *ttt for the shop bootoms up
> *


 :h5:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by big topcat_@Jan 10 2011, 05:34 PM~19559579
> *What's up Neto?  My arms are huuurtin!!!  :biggrin:
> *




come n get some done big topcat....oh wait do you mean YOUR arms or the butterfly arms on your car??? :dunno:


----------



## alex75

i see you puta go to esleep


----------



## big topcat

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 10 2011, 11:42 PM~19563658
> *come n get some done big topcat....oh wait do you mean YOUR arms or  the butterfly arms on your car??? :dunno:
> *


 On the car Alex, I got that 70's retro look going on. All i need, is some Supremes!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

come and buy mine.u need this maaaannnnn!!!!!!!!













time to step it up my friend



big top cat  










looking more like this one buddy :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

i just noticed the eyes!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

YO I JUST GOT A CALL MY BUDDY WITH A SINGLE PUMP STREET CAR, WANNA HOP NETO, SUPER STREET 14 INCH LOCK UP he said enybody,, WHEN EVER, LET US KNOW,


----------



## big topcat

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 11 2011, 10:47 AM~19566314
> *i just noticed the eyes!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 I don't need that super tuck, just a leeetle bit. Look at those dam eyes, hell yes!!! Now relax Ben :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO+Jan 11 2011, 11:09 AM~19566497-->
> 
> 
> 
> YO I JUST GOT A CALL MY BUDDY WITH A SINGLE PUMP STREET CAR, WANNA HOP NETO, SUPER STREET 14 INCH LOCK UP he said enybody,,  WHEN EVER,    LET US KNOW,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got the phone number
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big topcat_@Jan 11 2011, 11:21 AM~19566560
> *I don't need that super tuck, just a leeetle bit.  Look at those dam eyes, hell yes!!!  Now relax Ben  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 11 2011, 11:09 AM~19566497
> *YO I JUST GOT A CALL MY BUDDY WITH A SINGLE PUMP STREET CAR, WANNA HOP NETO, SUPER STREET 14 INCH LOCK UP he said enybody,,  WHEN EVER,    LET US KNOW,
> *



what the fuck is SUPER STREET?  :dunno: :squint:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 11 2011, 01:10 PM~19566924
> *what the fuck is SUPER STREET?   :dunno:  :squint:
> *


YOUR GUYS CARS, ALL STREET RIGHT, !!


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


but not super street just street


----------



## KABRON

KE PEDO


----------



## alex75

whats up kabron,no work today?



edited for spelling


----------



## rodriguez619

NEW YEAR DAY 2011










LOOK WHO WE FOUND HIDING AT ALEX'S HOUSE
YES ITS KIKO


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Jan 11 2011, 05:30 PM~19569613
> *
> 
> LOOK WHO WE FOUND HIDING AT ALEX'S HOUSE
> YES ITS KIKO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Jan 11 2011, 06:30 PM~19569613
> *NEW YEAR DAY 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK WHO WE FOUND HIDING AT ALEX'S HOUSE
> YES ITS KIKO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jajaja ke onda cunado :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jan 12 2011, 02:09 AM~19573103
> *jajaja  ke onda cunado :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


si se parece at ti perra




in english for the non bilingual homies

it does look like you bitch



:biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 12 2011, 01:10 PM~19575935
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> si se parece at ti perra
> in english for the non bilingual homies
> 
> it does look like you bitch
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Jan 12 2011, 07:30 PM~19580010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




whatsup ben.van damm killer said hi......yaaaaaaahhhhhh



:biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

pon las fotos del cromo alex :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

aye te va




































bottomsup hydraulics has everything you need including chrome service .quality work reinforced molded arms complete suspensions.come se us for all your chroming needs.i will post more pictures of the chrome we got in next week.
have a safe weekend homies....gotto go celebrate my brother marios birthday now :biggrin: :h5:


edited for spelling


----------



## sikonenine

:thumbsup: :wave: neto doing the dam thang


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 20 2010, 04:22 PM~19378056
> *wheres the car at now?
> *


El Centro :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by sikonenine+Jan 14 2011, 07:31 PM~19600346-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :wave: neto doing the dam thang
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-6 T 4 RAG_@Jan 16 2011, 11:20 AM~19612082
> *El Centro  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 13 2011, 12:49 AM~19583335
> *whatsup ben.van damm killer said hi......yaaaaaaahhhhhh
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## alex75

:h5:


----------



## alex75

i have a 03 front end for sale i was going to update my truck but i ended up buying another one and this stuff is just taking up space here at the shop.looks like this










i will try and pull the parts tomorow and take a picture but they look just like this .all in good condition i just dont need them anymore.$500 for everything i have the hood fenders grill lights and everything you neeed to update your truck or suv


----------



## alex75

i also have a frame for a 87 cutlass.all stock.$100 takes it


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 19 2011, 05:57 PM~19642751
> *i have a 03 front end for sale i was going to update my truck but i ended up buying another one and this stuff is just taking up space here at the shop.looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will try and pull the parts tomorow and take a picture but they look just like this .all in good condition i just dont need them anymore.$500 for everything i have the hood fenders grill lights and everything you neeed to update your truck or suv
> *



SOLD


----------



## alex75

i also have a virgin frame for a 74-76 caprice or impala.$100


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 22 2011, 10:20 AM~19667000
> *i also have a virgin frame for a 74-76 caprice or impala.$100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





SOLD


i still have the cutlass frame :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

ke pedo muneca :biggrin: ya se levanto el zapo


----------



## alex75

sup puto


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 23 2011, 04:47 PM~19676559
> *SOLD
> i still have the cutlass frame :biggrin:
> *



SOLD


----------



## aphustle

yo wat it do,.,.



pm sent homie,.,.


----------



## alex75

hi chuck :biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

SOME PIC'S I FOUND ON MY PHONE.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Jan 30 2011, 09:16 PM~19742218
> *SOME PIC'S I FOUND ON MY PHONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/1Photo061
> [/b][/quote]
> :wave:*


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 31 2011, 12:25 PM~19746172
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## recs64

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 14 2011, 06:32 PM~19599364
> *aye te va
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottomsup hydraulics has everything you need including chrome service .quality work reinforced molded arms complete suspensions.come se us for all your chroming needs.i will post more pictures of the chrome we got in next week.
> have a safe weekend homies....gotto go celebrate my brother marios birthday now :biggrin:  :h5:
> edited for spelling
> *


 :wow: NICE!!!!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville+Feb 1 2011, 08:15 PM~19762108-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-recs64_@Feb 1 2011, 09:06 PM~19762897
> *:wow: NICE!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## recs64

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 2 2011, 05:06 PM~19769519
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


How much to get some chrome done?


----------



## alex75

how much you got?












call the shop or pm me your phone number i need to know what you want done so i can get you a price


----------



## alex75

kiko farted and all the cum came out.neto made him wash the street


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

check this out


----------



## alex75

heres some pictures of georges 64 rag from klique san diego


----------



## alex75

heres some more sorry they are shitty cell phone pictures i will get more pictures next time i see him or he comes to the shop


----------



## alex75

my little buddy jorges towncar


----------



## alex75

heres some pictures i found here on layitlow of a cadillac built by big mike


----------



## alex75

heres "la mosca"
clean ass little truck


----------



## alex75

the setup on la mosca


----------



## alex75

nice 67,we didnt do any work on this car just posting because it was nice


----------



## alex75

another impala done here at the shop


----------



## alex75

super bowl sunday
this foo like to party all the time










then fall asleep in the doorway











:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

peek a boo motherfucker!




:happysad:


----------



## alex75

rag cadillac we airbagged


----------



## alex75




----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 7 2011, 11:55 PM~19815658
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pinchi vato mamon :angry:


----------



## big topcat

What's up Mario
[/quote :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you should see the new ones steve has :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

haha pinche kiko pollo! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: se chorio haha. talk about keeping it on the down low with the other pic alex 75 :wow: :wow: :boink:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

we have milestars in stock 155-80-13s $260 out the door
come n get em while they last
call the shop 466-6388 or my cell 548-4701,leave a message if no answer will call back asap


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by big topcat_@Feb 8 2011, 07:49 PM~19822550
> *What's up Mario
> [/quote :biggrin:
> *






peek a boo topcat i see you :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

hey everyone just putting it out there,we are gonna be at j st this sunday chillenout.if any one wannna jion us come on out bring your lowrider beer bbq sodas wahtever and lets kick it.im also gonna try and bring the scale if anyone needs to see what it dooooooooooo :0 


any questions pm me or call me at 548-4701.


if i dont answer leave a message i will call back :biggrin:



sancho your invited too :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:cheesy:


----------



## kikou-no

ke pedo putillo yo tambien puedo ir le boy a pedir permiso a mi viega :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Feb 8 2011, 11:01 PM~19824051
> *haha pinche kiko pollo! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: se chorio haha. talk about keeping it on the down low with the other pic alex 75 :wow:  :wow:  :boink:
> *


bien torsido pero no hay pedo no te aguites ke guapo soy :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 9 2011, 04:55 PM~19829709
> *we have milestars in stock 155-80-13s $260 out the door
> come n get em while they last
> call the shop 466-6388 or my cell  548-4701,leave a message if no answer will call back asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hay puto de donde te las robaste :biggrin: me das un par


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no+Feb 10 2011, 12:31 PM~19837043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ke pedo putillo yo tambien puedo ir le boy a pedir permiso a mi viega  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes puto your invited be my special guest whatever you want its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kikou-no_@Feb 10 2011, 12:34 PM~19837059
> *hay puto de donde te las robaste  :biggrin: me das un par
> *




si perra te voy a dar un par DE HUEVOS!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 10 2011, 01:51 PM~19837192
> *yes puto your invited be my special guest whatever you want its done :biggrin:
> si perra te voy  a dar un par DE HUEVOS!!!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YA ME DIJO KE SI PUEDO IR PERO KE ME VENGA TEMPRANO


----------



## alex75

***



bring out your chevy rag pussy :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 10 2011, 01:04 PM~19837285
> ****
> bring out your chevy rag pussy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 14 2011, 06:32 PM~19599364
> *aye te va
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottomsup hydraulics has everything you need including chrome service .quality work reinforced molded arms complete suspensions.come se us for all your chroming needs.i will post more pictures of the chrome we got in next week.
> have a safe weekend homies....gotto go celebrate my brother marios birthday now :biggrin:  :h5:
> edited for spelling
> *


Merry xmas 2 me thanks 4 da chrome homies TTT 4 bottoms up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 9 2011, 07:56 PM~19831845
> *hey everyone just putting it out there,we are gonna be at j st this sunday chillenout.if any one wannna jion us come on out bring your lowrider beer bbq sodas wahtever and lets kick it.im also gonna try and bring the scale if anyone needs to see what it dooooooooooo :0
> any questions pm me or call me at 548-4701.
> if i dont answer leave a message i will call back :biggrin:
> sancho your invited too :biggrin:
> *



we had a good turnout this sunday thanks to everyone that came out.lets do it again soon.sorry no pictures but if you werent there you missed out


----------



## CARROT

Somebody got ot have pics. Couldnt make it out on Sun  Maybe next time. I'll be the official picture guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

ok then ,if you knew about it you should have came out.it was a good time


----------



## CARROT

I couldnt. I had plans with the family already. Hopefully next time I'll make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Feb 16 2011, 12:35 PM~19885022
> *I couldnt.  I had plans with the family already. Hopefully next time I'll make it. :thumbsup:
> *



ok i see......next time ditch the family :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












just kidding :happysad:


----------



## alex75

coming back from j st on sunday from the little get together we had.


----------



## alex75

this 63 rag came in for a g-body swap on the rear end


----------



## alex75

heres some more.all done another satisfied customer :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

this is off topic but i was giving an estimate the other day and this place was next door











haha look at the slogan :biggrin: 


one more i went to get lunch and the cops had this poor guy


----------



## CARROT

> heres some more.all done another satisfied customer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN! Need to make room for another car Hoist if you guys are working on the floor. Put one out side.lol


----------



## alex75

two is good for now :biggrin: 
plus we like working inside.
the swap was done on the blue lift we were just putting on new drums


----------



## kikou-no

ke pedo alex el zapo ya trabajo en el carro o ke pedo


----------



## alex75

no se puto.dile que estoy listo cuando quire el ****


----------



## alex75

hers some more work.frame reinforcement on a 67


----------



## alex75

heres some more chrome.molded lowers uppers on the way chrome ball joints and all new steering too


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 8 2011, 12:50 AM~19815619
> *kiko farted and all the cum came out.neto made him wash the street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Feb 23 2011, 06:05 PM~19944533
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## SD CUTLASS

What up Alex. How ya been homie.


----------



## alex75

hey there nemo hows that cutlass doing???


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 8 2011, 12:50 AM~19815932
> *super bowl sunday
> this foo like to party all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then fall asleep in the doorway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Mar 9 2011, 07:53 PM~20054990
> *:roflmao:
> *


hiiiiiyaaaahhhhhhhhh
:ninja:


----------



## alex75

heres some more pictures,sorry i havent posted in a while we have been lucky to be super busy these last few weeks.anyway heres a few pics

the frame on a 67 impala all cleaned up and ready for reinforcments









some reinforcement on a monte carlo and the differential




































the differential is dusty because we did it a while back the car has been sitting here for a while


----------



## alex75

some chrome on the same monte


----------



## alex75

more pictures of the chrome 




























heres the monte and the 67 in the shop on the lifts getting worked on


----------



## alex75

trip out on this shit
FPvLuULvm5o&tracker=False


----------



## alex75

this ones for you neto :0 
2WNrx2jq184&tracker=False


----------



## SD CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 2 2011, 09:22 PM~20002372
> *hey there nemo hows that cutlass doing???
> *


the cutlass if finally getting finished. I need to come by and pick up a couple of rear deep cups.


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 10 2011, 01:02 AM~20056945
> *this ones for you neto :0
> 2WNrx2jq184&tracker=False
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 9 2011, 04:55 PM~19829709
> *we have milestars in stock 155-80-13s $260 out the door
> come n get em while they last
> call the shop 466-6388 or my cell  548-4701,leave a message if no answer will call back asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*you guys got any 175/70/14's in stock of MARSHALS or anything?  
Letmeknow! :h5:*


----------



## alex75

no sorry


----------



## big topcat

:wave: What's up Guy's? Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 17 2011, 03:40 PM~20115291
> *no sorry
> *


TTT


----------



## alex75

sorry we been real busy i will try and post some new pictures soon :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguez619

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NETO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















GEE THANKS GUYS

HEY WHERE U THINK YOU ARE GOING SQUARE PANTS


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







he gona be mad at you :twak: :twak: :angry: :angry: :tears:  :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: hno: :ninja: :run: :fuq:


----------



## alex75

guess who didnt go to the party?


sponge bob











i said GUESS WHO DIDNT GO TO THE PARTY?


sponge bob


I CANT HEAR YOUUUUUUUUU!




SPONGE BOB!!!!!!







:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

no wonder this mufawka didnt go :0


----------



## big topcat

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 20 2011, 02:09 PM~20382880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no wonder this mufawka didnt go :0
> *


 That's Insane, the man's a SEX MACHINE!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 20 2011, 03:09 PM~20382880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no wonder this mufawka didnt go :0
> *


HAHA NOW YOU KNOW HIS COMPUTER HAS NO VIRUS!!!!!!!!!HAHA


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Apr 24 2011, 07:49 PM~20412168
> *HAHA NOW YOU KNOW HIS COMPUTER HAS NO VIRUS!!!!!!!!!HAHA
> *


----------



## 69 ways

one day bottoms up one day gotta come buy talk business ha


----------



## alex75

whenever your ready homie :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

time for some new pictures :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

ke onda putillo ya pon fotos nuevas y el zapo ke hace


----------



## kikou-no

aparte de comer moscas jaja


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@May 9 2011, 01:39 PM~20515703
> *aparte de comer moscas jaja
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



pinche mamon


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 9 2011, 06:24 PM~20517214
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> pinche mamon
> *


 :wave: :wave: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## alex75

whats up holmes :h5:


----------



## cruisethewhip

im looking for two 15ft hose #8 if anybody has an extra laying around LET ME KNOW


----------



## alex75

check it out putos






good part starts at 14 seconds


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 5 2011, 09:56 PM~19516143
> *lil nick from klique's old regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY MORE PICS


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 17 2011, 05:38 PM~20573560
> *ANY MORE PICS
> *


i will check


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 17 2011, 04:23 PM~20572771
> *check it out putos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good part starts at 14 seconds
> *


K MAMON! :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

we are taking input for the rules up until june 1st when the rules will be final and offical. there should be no major changeds but please be sure to check back. the final offical rules can be seen on june 1st on the shows and events topic or the hydraulics topic. thank you and hope to see u there


----------



## big topcat

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@May 9 2011, 01:38 PM~20515696
> *ke onda putillo ya pon fotos nuevas y el zapo ke hace
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## kikou-no

big topcat said:


> :nicoderm:


 hey what up james paisa edition soon


----------



## kikou-no




----------



## kikou-no

we bring only clean cars not jonkes be ready haters


----------



## kikou-no

and super street jaja


----------



## alex75

kikou-no said:


> and super street jaja



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
no mames puto
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kikou-no

alex75 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> no mames puto
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


ke te aguitas joto super street


----------



## kikou-no

tengo hambre vamos a desayunar


----------



## alex75

kikou-no said:


> tengo hambre vamos a desayunar


 what are you gona take my order now???
pinche mesero


----------



## rodriguez619

alex75 said:


> what are you gona take my order now???
> pinche mesero


 
y yo que puto
pinche dennys mobile
can i get a grand slam please with extra bacon


----------



## alex75

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## big topcat

big topcat said:


> :nicoderm:


 Kikou, Paisa Edition is looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

whats up chef


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

kikou-no said:


> we bring only clean cars not jonkes be ready haters


 FINISH IT FIRST PUTILLO BEFORE YOU TALK SHIT!:finger:"SPANISH" TERMINALO PRIMERO ANTES DE KE ABLES MIERDA ESTUPIDO!:twak: AREAL PAISA WOULD HAVE 5 CARS IN A MONTH HAHA PINCHE AFTERMARKET PAISA:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## kikou-no

SOUTH.S.D said:


> FINISH IT FIRST PUTILLO BEFORE YOU TALK SHIT!:finger:"SPANISH" TERMINALO PRIMERO ANTES DE KE ABLES MIERDA ESTUPIDO!:twak: AREAL PAISA WOULD HAVE 5 CARS IN A MONTH HAHA PINCHE AFTERMARKET PAISA:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:[/QUOTE
> 
> el pinchi zapo ke no se pone las pilas nomas kiere estar enculado con chendo todo el dia mirando las extrellas


----------



## kikou-no

SOUTH.S.D said:


> FINISH IT FIRST PUTILLO BEFORE YOU TALK SHIT!:finger:"SPANISH" TERMINALO PRIMERO ANTES DE KE ABLES MIERDA ESTUPIDO!:twak: AREAL PAISA WOULD HAVE 5 CARS IN A MONTH HAHA PINCHE AFTERMARKET PAISA:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 EL PINCHI ZAPO KE NO SE PONE LAS PILAS NOMAS KIERE ESTAR CHENDO MIRIRANDO LAS EXTRELLAS LOOK DUCK FALLING STAR, MAKE WISH, CHENDO U LOOKING THE SAME STAR IM LOOKING . NO MAMES ASI SE LA LLEVA TODO EL DIA. *NETO YA PONTE LAS PILAS PUTO*


----------



## big topcat

alex75 said:


> whats up chef


Alex, What it Doooo!!!


----------



## kikou-no

*zapo ponte atrabajar*


----------



## alex75

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

whats up homies:biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

alex ke onda muneka


----------



## kikou-no

SOUTH.S.D said:


> FINISH IT FIRST PUTILLO BEFORE YOU TALK SHIT!:finger:"SPANISH" TERMINALO PRIMERO ANTES DE KE ABLES MIERDA ESTUPIDO!:twak: AREAL PAISA WOULD HAVE 5 CARS IN A MONTH HAHA PINCHE AFTERMARKET PAISA:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


NO TE PREOCUPES PITILLO YA MERO LO TERMINO EL PINCHI ZAPO KE ANDA ENCULADO YA TE LA SABES


----------



## kikou-no

PAISA AL 100 PUTO KE PEDO


----------



## alex75

kikou-no said:


> alex ke onda muneka


 :wave:qvo paisa


----------



## kikou-no

kikou-no said:


> PAISA AL CIOEN PUTO KE PEDO


 no se te olvide de donde naciste pinchi ****** naturalisado


----------



## kikou-no

te boy a dar gas puto


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

Yo no me preucupo'!no andes pidiendo chichi termina tu caro guey! no andes llorando.


----------



## alex75

SOUTH.S.D said:


> Yo no me preucupo'!no andes pidiendo chichi termina tu caro guey! no andes llorando.


 :0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0


----------



## kikou-no

SOUTH.S.D said:


> Yo no me preucupo'!no andes pidiendo chichi termina tu caro guey! no andes llorando.


ke pedo puto


----------



## kikou-no

Pinchi par de jotos tu tambien pinchi ******


----------



## kikou-no

Ya salte del internet pinchi abram


----------



## alex75

:roflmao::roflmao:

hey ***:wave:


----------



## kikou-no

ke pasa putillo


----------



## kikou-no

Qvo punales


----------



## alex75

sup perra


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

kikou-no said:


> Ya salte del internet pinchi abram


 ok pinche computer lowrider haha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## alex75

hi there chuck


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

alex75 said:


> hi there chuck


 hey their chucky:wave:


----------



## sancho 1

alex75 said:


> abraham vargas 37 pontiac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his uncles oldie


DID YOU GUYS LIFT ABRAHAMS BOMBA


----------



## KABRON

wats up chuck


----------



## sg90rider

when will this be ready 



kikou-no said:


>


----------



## kikou-no

sg90rider said:


> when will this be ready


 soon bro


----------



## kikou-no

sg90rider said:


> when will this be ready


 soon bro


----------



## sg90rider

single pump or double


----------



## kikou-no

sg90rider said:


> single pump or double


 Real single pump


----------



## alex75

sancho 1 said:


> DID YOU GUYS LIFT ABRAHAMS BOMBA


Yes and no


----------



## alex75

KABRON said:


> wats up chuck


Hi there.i heard your car got painted


----------



## alex75

we did a video shoot a couple of weeks back for a rapper named k9 featuring jayo felony.check it out


----------



## KABRON

alex75 said:


> Hi there.i heard your car got painted


YES IT DID...


----------



## sg90rider

:thumbsup::thumbsup: 


alex75 said:


> we did a video shoot a couple of weeks back for a rapper named k9 featuring jayo felony.check it out


----------



## alex75

KABRON said:


> YES IT DID...


 send me a picture


----------



## alex75

sg90rider said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 thanks


----------



## KABRON

alex75 said:


> send me a picture


 SEND IT TO U TOMORROW


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

sancho 1 said:


> DID YOU GUYS LIFT ABRAHAMS BOMBA


YES OR NO?:rimshot:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

kikou-no said:


> Qvo punales


WHATS UP KIKU!:twak: K ONDAS ***! YA TERMINA TU CARRO GUEY! PONGANSEN LAS PILLAS CABRONES:buttkick::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## alex75

SOUTH.S.D said:


> YES OR NO?:rimshot:


 :shh::yes::no::nosad::yessad:


SOUTH.S.D said:


> WHATS UP KIKU!:twak: K ONDAS ***! YA TERMINA TU CARRO GUEY! PONGANSEN LAS PILLAS CABRONES:buttkick::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## alex75

check it out heres chuck n the homies back in the day on highland picking up on some white bitches




:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## UCE*EP

I am looking for a quote for a boxed rolling chassis for a 68 Impala... trailing arms, a-arms.. boxed, extended, chromed including suspension..... LMK!! PMME


----------



## KABRON

alex75 said:


> check it out heres chuck n the homies back in the day on highland picking up on some white bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 THAT THE RODRIGUEZ BROTHERS? HAHAH


----------



## alex75

Hahahaha no its chuck


----------



## sancho 1

SOUTH.S.D said:


> YES OR NO?:rimshot:


:dunno::dunno:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

hahaha! thats you and your brothers tying to pick up the white bitches:roflmao::roflmao:remember marios regal being that color!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: jokes on you haha that back fired onyou!


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

sancho 1 said:


> :dunno::dunno:


no. i lifted it. neto just hooked up the squares.


----------



## alex75

Chuck did all the work but yeah thats what it was.abe even made custom spindles in the front


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

but he can lift it for you. hes done them before


----------



## alex75

Do it for him aberham ont be like that:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

alex75 said:


> Do it for him aberham ont be like that:biggrin:


If he wants to i dont mind. Ill do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## KABRON

tru2thagame said:


> Sears is no more.... A shit load of racers were peeling out but the cops weren't trippen. They were to busy ....


WTF!


----------



## alex75




----------



## kikou-no

ke pedo munekas


----------



## alex75

whats up puto


----------



## big topcat

Has anybody seen Mario?:wave::wave:


----------



## big topcat

Alex. Que Paso man? Have you seen Mario? :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## alex75

i see him all the time.
this is what he does when he see you coming:inout:


----------



## big topcat

you see him all the time!! The man's an Illusionist with us. Illusionist lol :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


alex75 said:


> i see him all the time.
> this is what he does when he see you coming:inout:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

alex75 said:


> i see him all the time.
> this is what he does when he see you coming:inout:


OR IS IT THIS?:buttkick::sprint:AND WITH HOT BEER?:barf:THATS PRETTY FUNNY MR.TOPCAT:ninja:


----------



## alex75

:rofl:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

:rofl:


----------



## big topcat

Somebody please tell Mario, it's okay to come out and play. Hot Beer, shit, that's why there's Ice and Freezer's, Just a minor thang, Abe.uffin:


SOUTH.S.D said:


> OR IS IT THIS?:buttkick::sprint:AND WITH HOT BEER?:barf:THATS PRETTY FUNNY MR.TOPCAT:ninja:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

big topcat said:


> Somebody please tell Mario, it's okay to come out and play. Hot Beer, shit, that's why there's Ice and Freezer's, Just a minor thang, Abe.uffin:


NO ITS NOT! THATS LIKE LOWRIDING IN YOUR LINCOLN WITH STOCK TIRES ON!:roflmao::rimshot:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao::twak::machinegun::barf::buttkick:


----------



## big topcat

Abe Abe Abe, Like cruizin my Lincoln with stock tires:roflmao::roflmao: Daaamn. Mario what's up Suga?


SOUTH.S.D said:


> NO ITS NOT! THATS LIKE LOWRIDING IN YOUR LINCOLN WITH STOCK TIRES ON!:roflmao::rimshot:


----------



## big topcat

Alex, :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2: pinche Cochino!!!! :rofl::rofl:


alex75 said:


> :roflmao::twak::machinegun::barf::buttkick:


----------



## alex75

ConvertibleDeville said:


> :rofl:



hahaha wtf


----------



## alex75

big topcat said:


> Alex, :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2: pinche Cochino!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## recs64

ConvertibleDeville said:


> :rofl:


:roflmao::rofl::buttkick:


----------



## big topcat

Shooooooooooooooooooooo!!! Come out, come out Mario! Mario's playing hide and go seek up in here.:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sikonenine

Wussup Bottoms up , Good lookin out...Great job!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

glad you like it homie.
the car came a long way from the first time i seen it:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

we been real busy here at the shop lately here are some pictures of some of the cars we have worked on



















big body from ourtime cc san diego


----------



## alex75

some more of the same car


----------



## alex75

a few impalas


----------



## alex75

glasshouse from blvd rollers


----------



## alex75

we did some repairs on this monte carlo


----------



## alex75

impalas again


----------



## alex75

heres a pair of lincolns










pair of chevy rags


----------



## alex75

65 rag all done,getting cleaned up and ready to go home


----------



## alex75

another chevy rag and satisfied customer


----------



## alex75

two 64s getting worked on


----------



## alex75

two delegation rides at leaving the straight game picnic


----------



## alex75

heres some work we did on family thang cc cars


----------



## alex75

new hopper fresh out of the shop.i will post more pictures of the car and buildup later


----------



## big topcat

Kikou-no, ke pedo Hombre! Paisa Edition loookin Good and Clean, and on the Bumper:thumbsup::thumbsup:. Bottomsup TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## kikou-no

low riders si yonkes no on 13 daytons this how we do it on bottomsup real single pump putos y no lo puchamos:worship:


----------



## AT1in2009

kikou-no said:


> low riders si yonkes no on 13 daytons this how we do it on bottomsup real single pump putos y no lo puchamos:worship:[/QU
> 
> QUE ONDA KIKO COMO ESTA LA FAMILIA ESTE CUTLASS ES T CARRO SE VE CHINGON GUEY TE FELICITO Y ADEMAS ANDA HACIENDO BIEN CHINGON HOMIE HECHALE GANAS SALUDOS DE HTOWN


----------



## HECTOR664

sikonenine said:


> Wussup Bottoms up , Good lookin out...Great job!!!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 358712


CHINGON ESE :h5:


----------



## kikou-no

ke pedo tono


----------



## kikou-no

ke onda con tigo ke dice el jale alla


----------



## alex75

kikou-no said:


> low riders si yonkes no on 13 daytons this how we do it on bottomsup real single pump putos y no lo puchamos:worship:


:thumbsup:
ke pedo ke pedo ke pedo chiquita.

te estan buscando los sheriffs perro:sprint:


----------



## kikou-no

me estoy escondiendo puto ya me trono:guns:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

HI:wave:ALIAS" EL CHANGO":machinegun::guns:


----------



## W H A T

kikou-no said:


> me estoy escondiendo puto ya me trono:guns:


 EN DONDE HOME DEPOT:wave: QUE ONDA WEY


----------



## alex75

SOUTH.S.D said:


> HI:wave:ALIAS" EL CHANGO":machinegun::guns:


:rofl:no mames


----------



## hypnotiqsd

*LOWRIDER COMMUNITY OF SAN DIEGO... INVITES YOU TO A HALLOWEEN COSTUME PARTY... FRIDAY OCT 28TH 2011...AT ON THE ROCKS...656 E STREET CHULA VISTA CA 91910...TICKET DONATION $5.00...INCLUDES A RAFFLE TICKET...DONATIONS TOWARD LCSD TOY DRIVE...COSTUME CONTEST CATEGORIES...SEXIST COUPLES AND FUNNIEST...CASH PRIZE FOR SEXIST COSTUME WINNER...FOR TICKETS CONTACT 619-694-9315....WEAR YOUR COSTUME BUT NOT NEED TO ATTEND...REMEMBER THIS IS A FUNDRAISER...PLEASE COME SUPPORT...*​


----------



## big topcat

TTT INLAWS C.C. The new G's on the set. :h5:


----------



## rag66impala




----------



## alex75

Looking good G


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

alex75 said:


> Looking good G


Q onda Vandam Killer.:ninja:


----------



## alex75

Whats up homeboy where you been?


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## {TURY619}

WAZZUP ALEX..


----------



## alex75

:wave:hi there


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

this car came in for a new wishbone


----------



## alex75

here is the new one and the old side by side


----------



## alex75

this car came in to get the setup redone and cleaned up


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

old ass mechanic smoking the hooka pipe:rofl:


----------



## alex75

monte carlo getting cut out


----------



## alex75

custom wheel with alternating gold and white powdercoated front spokes,off white back spokes and gold nipples


----------



## alex75

another busy day at the shop


----------



## alex75

fabians 53


----------



## alex75

ready to be picked up


----------



## alex75

heres a few impalas


----------



## alex75




----------



## MintySeven

what up alexcuando nos echamos unas frias:biggrin:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much 


alex75 said:


> custom wheel with alternating gold and white powdercoated front spokes,off white back spokes and gold nipples
> View attachment 403785


----------



## alex75

MintySeven said:


> what up alexcuando nos echamos unas frias:biggrin:


whenever homie

la mosca is here right now


----------



## alex75

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How much


those were special ordered for a customer they are sold.

do you need some wheels?


----------



## alex75




----------



## rag66impala

MERRY CHRISTMAS :biggrin:














HAPPY HOLIDAY'S


----------



## BIGJOE619

what up alex, looks like you guys are busy.. get all that money homie. im goin to stop by when my duce comes home...


----------



## alex75

rag66impala said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAY'S


thanks g you too.


----------



## alex75

BIGJOE619 said:


> what up alex, looks like you guys are busy.. get all that money homie. im goin to stop by when my duce comes home...


i cant wait to see dog


----------



## {TURY619}

wazzupers!


----------



## {TURY619}

:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

whats up tury:h5:


----------



## {TURY619}

wayting 4 my tax returns 2 get my rider...


----------



## alex75

what you gonna get???


----------



## {TURY619}

idk yet probably a towncar ?


----------



## {TURY619}

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex75

happy new year tury and everyone else:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619

HAPPY NEW YEARS HOMIES...


----------



## alex75

happy new year joe.
hows the 62?


----------



## {TURY619}

.....


----------



## BIGJOE619

alex75 said:


> happy new year joe.
> hows the 62?


real slow ..u know the deal "next weekend" its gettin old but it will be orth the wait...


----------



## alex75




----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## {TURY619}

:nicoderm:


----------



## big topcat

Happy New Year!! Everybody:wave::wave:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:


----------



## upncomin6

QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]








ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## DIPN714

sandiego hop on sunday;;big AL said it


----------



## {TURY619}

wazzup


----------



## kikou-no

pinchi bato mamador ya saves ke no pudes entrar aki puro team members joto :no:




turyloko said:


> wazzup


----------



## alex75

lol.no mames perra


----------



## {TURY619}

kikou-no said:


> pinchi bato mamador ya saves ke no pudes entrar aki puro team members joto :no:


 vete a la verga estupido pendejo baboso ******* pinchi trasvesti te gusta que te piquen el culo y luego mamar el sabor a mierda lmfao..... ur a lame .. in english eres un pedaso de meco seco.. lol..aqui tengo tu member. osea el miembro puto .. joto edition lol.... comprate ingles sin barreras....


----------



## {TURY619}

kikou-no said:


> pinchi bato mamador ya saves ke no pudes entrar aki puro team members joto :no:


 take a shower you piece of shit:worship::boink:


----------



## kikou-no

he pinchi tijuanero naturalizado de perdis no me averguenza puto tu con u tattu de sd si eres mas paisa ke yo puto y naciste en tijuas pinchi ******* sin sin carro comprate uno para gas pinchi trasvesti varato jajajaj tu saves ke te kiero puto 


turyloko said:


> take a shower you piece of shit:worship::boink:


----------



## {TURY619}

now that i think bout it !!!!! HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH PINCHI CHEERLEADER ESTAS PARADO COMO PENDEJO EN LA FOTO WALKIN BACK N FORTH LIKE THE LAME THAT YOU ARE!!!!!!!! LMFAO!!!! NO TE DEJAN SALIR PINCHI MANDILON ... LASTIMA DE CARRO DE QUE TE SIRVE ..


----------



## kikou-no

:fool2:


----------



## kikou-no

ME LA PELAS 


:fool2:


----------



## {TURY619}

:boink:TE LA METO!!


----------



## kikou-no

HAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## kikou-no

KE PUTO Y EL ZAPO DONDE LO DEJASTE


----------



## {TURY619}

EN EL TAYER.. VAS A SALIR EL DOMINGO?????


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!




Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*
> 
> *-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*
> 
> *Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________
> *Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## {TURY619}

...


----------



## {TURY619}

WAZZUP


----------



## big topcat

Alex, How's everything going?


----------



## alex75

srRlk2kkPEQ#!
:finger:thuglife


----------



## big topcat

Ha Ha Hah!!!!! What it Do. :wave:


----------



## alex75

whats up james


----------



## big topcat

Not a Whole Lot. Tryin to get the car ready for Chicano Park.


----------



## alex75

:thumbsup:


----------



## SD CUTLASS

What up Alex. The Memo's say hi


----------



## alex75

no mames:facepalm:









:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## {TURY619}

WAZZUP


----------



## REGAL81

alex75 said:


> lil nick from klique's old regal


----------



## alex75

REGAL81 said:


>


looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

turyloko said:


> WAZZUP



hi:wave:


----------



## kikou-no

munekitas pinchi zapo mandilon


----------



## alex75

ke pedo


----------



## kikou-no

ke pedo munecas zapo ponte las pilas ya no cojas tanto para ke te dejen salir


----------



## alex75

now that your single you want to go out.:buttkick:

ke pedo puta:wave:


----------



## SDrideordie

what's really going on.  the memo's say hi. :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## alex75

I dont know what your talking about


----------



## rag66impala




----------



## kikou-no

no sea culon compa :roflmao:


----------



## FamilyThangSD

:drama:


----------



## Pl432

Number and location


----------



## Pl432

sikonenine said:


> Wussup Bottoms up , Good lookin out...Great job!!!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 358712


Location and number?


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

*{SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC................... FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEY'S...AMERICAN AWARDS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PICNICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONE'S COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .*


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics

*Prestolite Old School Plus Motors $145.00 each. Shipping using U.S. Mail flat rate box with insurance is $16 for one motor and $18 for two motors. 

Instock and ready to ship! *


----------



## alex75

Pl432 said:


> Number and location


619-466-6388
9178 Birch St
Spring Valley Ca.91977


----------



## {TURY619}

CONGRATS ON THE NEW TOY...


----------



## alex75

hi tury


----------



## big topcat

:thumbsup: Alex you sly Devil. Way to come up!


----------



## alex75

what about you mr.KLIQUE:run:


----------



## big topcat

You got any 90-94 Lincoln parts?


alex75 said:


> what about you mr.KLIQUE:run:


----------



## CARROT

{TURY619} said:


> CONGRATS ON THE NEW TOY...


What kind of toy is Tury talking about here. Huh?:dunno::dunno::facepalm:


----------



## alex75

un dildo


----------



## kikou-no

mi munekita alex


----------



## alex75

Your gay


----------



## {TURY619}

CARROT said:


> What kind of toy is Tury talking about here. Huh?:dunno::dunno::facepalm:


A BATTERY OPERATED TOY!!!! :chuck:


----------



## alex75

:fool2:


----------



## KABRON

KE PEDO


----------



## alex75

wheres my 9/16 socket puto???


----------



## PE_AB

TTT.....


----------



## alex75

KABRON said:


> KE PEDO



sup kabron:wave:


----------



## alex75

PE_AB said:


> TTT.....


hi there ab:h5:
is that your car in the avatar???


----------



## rag66impala

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

its going down sunday;;big boy gona put it down


----------



## big topcat

What it doooo Neto?


----------



## alex75

whats up big kliquer


----------



## kikou-no

:rant:


alex75 said:


> whats up big kliquer


----------



## kikou-no

dammmmm where


DIPN714 said:


> its going down sunday;;big boy gona put it down


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Sup Neto..???!!! I'll let u know cuando me llegen las parts 
Have a great day Mr.TTYL*


----------



## alex75

mira que chingona
BUENOTAS cc

me gusta:naughty:


----------



## kikou-no

esperate ke la mires putillo 



alex75 said:


> mira que chingona
> BUENOTAS cc
> 
> me gusta:naughty:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

alex75 said:


> mira que chingona
> BUENOTAS cc
> 
> me gusta:naughty:





kikou-no said:


> esperate ke la mires putillo


*hahahaha.... u guys r funny:rofl: President & Founders... como la ven?*


----------



## alex75

very nice.
post some pictures of you and your members:h5:


----------



## kikou-no

pinchi bato deja ami novia jajajaj


alex75 said:


> very nice.
> post some pictures of you and your members:h5:


----------



## alex75

no mientas puto te gustan los hombres


----------



## CCE_GiRL

alex75 said:


> mira que chingona
> BUENOTAS cc
> 
> me gusta:naughty:





kikou-no said:


> esperate ke la mires putillo





alex75 said:


> very nice.
> post some pictures of you and your members:h5:





kikou-no said:


> pinchi bato deja ami novia jajajaj


*Nombre'.... nomas' invente el nombre**, no tengo ese C.C. **,pero si algun dia llego a hacerlo ese sera el nombre**. No tengo canditates todabia..... But for know me quedo con el nombre*.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much for a two pump kit install


----------



## sixonebubble

Nice rides! Keep reppin' SD!


----------



## alex75

san diego players call the shop to let us kn ow what you need.(619)466-6388

thanks for the compliment sixone bubble:h5:


----------



## alex75

I almost forgot....
wasup CCE GIRL:wave:


----------



## rag66impala

uffin:


----------



## alex75

wassup G


----------



## kikou-no

hi muneka


alex75 said:


> wassup G


----------



## CCE_GiRL

alex75 said:


> I almost forgot....
> wasup CCE GIRL:wave:


*
Wass Up.!!! *:wave: *How's everything going with you? *


----------



## alex75

hi just here waiting on pictures with the members from the club


----------



## kikou-no

hey mijo go to her facebook




alex75 said:


> hi just here waiting on pictures with the members from the club


----------



## big topcat

Kikou, pm me your new number.


----------



## alex75

hi topcat


----------



## big topcat

Rackin N' Stackin. Don't hurt em Alex!!!! :wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:inout:


----------



## El Socio 8005




----------



## CCE_GiRL

alex75 said:


> hi just here waiting on pictures with the members from the club


*
Okay pos' let me know cuando ya esten listos *


----------



## alex75

im ready


----------



## kikou-no

Im ready


----------



## alex75

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## alex75

waiting


----------



## big topcat

Alex, What's up man? Y'all still waitin? WOW!!!!!


----------



## alex75

:happysad:


----------



## kikou-no

ya te dejaron caliente alex:fool2:


----------



## alex75

Jaja no mames putito


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hello guys, ya llego por quien lloraban!!! *







* hahahaha.... **j/k **

Ok pues a haven't received anything from u guys en my e-mail para porder abrir la CAR CLUB Account. Send the info 2.... **[email protected] or [email protected]*


----------



## alex75

kiko wants to join buenotas cc.
i dont know if he pretty enough though:dunno:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

alex75 said:


> kiko wants to join buenotas cc.
> i dont know if he pretty enough though:dunno:


*
lol .... Apos' aver let me be the Judge of that!  *


----------



## kikou-no

*llego la mama de los pollitos ke paso con la foto mi amigo te kiere mirar*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Im ready....









*


----------



## alex75

:boink:hello there


----------



## kikou-no

te tray bien estupido con la foto jajaaaaa ya te palabrio



alex75 said:


> :boink:hello there


----------



## CCE_GiRL

alex75 said:


> :boink:hello there


:nono:


----------



## alex75

blah blah blah


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

we went to SD last month. I painted off MLK at this place called writersblok for graffiti artists.. Almost ran out of gas by logan ave. And ate at Karinas Seafood in chula vista again. I love looking at all the tight ass walkin around that place. (The chicks):fool2:


----------



## alex75

thanks for calling

oh and karinas the dudes be looking good too:naughty:


----------



## big topcat

Hey, Mario said the same thang.


alex75 said:


> thanks for calling
> 
> oh and karinas the dudes be looking good too:naughty:


----------



## alex75

I bet you went the next day:facepalm:


----------



## big topcat

Ha Ha Hah, Good One. What's up Mr. Alex?


alex75 said:


> I bet you went the next day:facepalm:


----------



## big topcat

Ahhh Yes, Bottomsup Hydraulics, where the work is clean and done up right the first time. TTT. Oh Yeah!! and a good LOVING environment.


----------



## alex75

whats up brother james:h5:


----------



## MintySeven

que onda alex!la moska sayz whaut up?


----------



## alex75

que pasa homie,mosca looking good.i didnt see you at the viejitos picnic,did you go???


----------



## kikou-no

ke paso perra


----------



## big topcat

:nicoderm:


kikou-no said:


> ke paso perra


----------



## alex75

hi.


----------



## big topcat

Alex!!!! Where's that Lincoln at? I know it's gonna dooo, what it gotta doo! Ha Hah


----------



## alex75

i been to busy working. the car is in the corner collecting dust.I will get to it when i can:yes:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

:wave:


----------



## kikou-no

ya llego la mamacita jajaja


CCE_GiRL said:


> :wave:


----------



## alex75

Who James???:boink:


----------



## kikou-no

:nono: la norma


----------



## big topcat

I heard that, gotta take the work when it's there.


alex75 said:


> i been to busy working. the car is in the corner collecting dust.I will get to it when i can:yes:


----------



## big topcat

Alex, I thought it was just me, but you seen the the way Kikou be lookin at me. Chingale!!!:naughty: Lol. What's up Kikou, you on the road again?


alex75 said:


> Who James???:boink:


----------



## big topcat

Oooooh, That CCE Girl is fine:worship:


kikou-no said:


> ya llego la mamacita jajaja


----------



## alex75

kikou-no said:


> :nono: la norma



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## alex75

big topcat said:


> Alex, I thought it was just me, but you seen the the way Kikou be lookin at me. Chingale!!!:naughty: Lol. What's up Kikou, you on the road again?


yeah he likes big butts......on men:boink:


----------



## big topcat

Shit Big Alex, you're safe. You said he likes Big Butts :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


alex75 said:


> yeah he likes big butts......on men:boink:


----------



## alex75

..


----------



## alex75

:roflmao:


----------



## big topcat

What's up Alex?


----------



## lowriv1972

TWO WEEKS AWAY!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop-21.html










ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## alex75

big topcat said:


> What's up Alex?


:wave:


----------



## sixonebubble

Do you guys sell hex wrenches to take off knock offs?


----------



## alex75

i think we can get them but there is 2 different sizes


----------



## sixonebubble

Thanks for hooking up that part yesterday! TTT.


----------



## MintySeven

carne asada fest july 21st [email protected] parke in chula vista :thumbsup:


----------



## big topcat

Kikou, Where you at Maaaan?


----------



## sixonebubble

Alex, how come you guys don't have a website? Hit me up.


----------



## alex75

sixonebubble said:


> Thanks for hooking up that part yesterday! TTT.


no problem.cadillac looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 509358
> carne asada fest july 21st [email protected] parke in chula vista :thumbsup:



im guessing this is a no drinking allowed type of function:dunno:
























:roflmao:


----------



## alex75

sixonebubble said:


> Alex, how come you guys don't have a website? Hit me up.




you need to talk with neto on that one homie:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble

I put you guys on Yelp! so locals can find you easier http://www.yelp.com/biz/bottomsup-hydraulics-spring-valley, gotta support local businesses right. Let me know if you want me to edit any of the business info. 

Tell Neto to get at me if he wants a site, it can have the business name as the dotcom. I'll build it and manage it for a year at a really good price, it can include pics, paypal (ecommerce), testimonials, email, etc...

That goes for any San Diego business on here that wants more visibility!


----------



## alex75

Cool thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguez619

:shh:

tu no digas nada


----------



## alex75

?????


----------



## kikou-no

ke pedo munekas y el zapo joto


----------



## alex75

el zapo te manda un beso


----------



## alex75

heres some recent pictures













some work on a 69


----------



## alex75

we lifted this 66 and did some reinforcement on the frame


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

some chrome


----------



## alex75

View attachment 516809

some frame work


----------



## alex75

more frame work


----------



## CCE_GiRL

:wave:


----------



## alex75

hi


----------



## sikonenine

alex75 said:


> hi


 What up Bottoms up. Hope all is well in the Valley my brothas :h5:


----------



## alex75

all good homie thanks. i saw you riding on broadway in chula vista a while back. regal looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine

alex75 said:


> all good homie thanks. i saw you riding on broadway in chula vista a while back. regal looking good:thumbsup:


 Thanks Alex!:thumbsup: Tell Neto i said wussup & hope to see y'all soon
,


----------



## alex75

no problem we will be here


----------



## sixonebubble

* ***TONIGHT*** 
3rd Ave CHULA VISTA July 31st, CUSTOMS NIGHT!

*GOT CHROME? I give free estimates!


----------



## alex75

a picture carrot took.


----------



## big topcat

What's up Alex? Feliz Cumpleanos, we gotta do a shot!!!


alex75 said:


> View attachment 519832
> 
> a picture carrot took.


----------



## alex75

gracias jaime:h5:
come by whenever you know where i live and please no warm beers:facepalm:


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## big topcat

Damn, LMAO you're not going to ever let me forget that. Hah Hah haaah!


alex75 said:


> gracias jaime:h5:
> come by whenever you know where i live and please no warm beers:facepalm:


----------



## alex75

Just don't do it again


----------



## alex75

j







Reinforced differential


----------



## alex75

View attachment 522683

Custom lock up on a 69


----------



## sixonebubble

Alex, let me know if you guys need any chrome or polish done. I can also still create a website for you guys (dirt cheap).

_FREE ESTIMATES!!!
_See my work on my thread "Corona Chrome & Polish"
****PAYPAL READY***
**Only half $ needed up front!
***1 YEAR Warranty 
*Triple Chrome Plating Available


----------



## alex75

come talk to neto


----------



## sixonebubble

Today? When is the best time?


----------



## alex75

call him ,466-6388


----------



## sixonebubble

Rather talk business in person. I'll try cruising by soon. thx
TTT


----------



## alex75

yeah i think thats right, stop by after noon monday-friday


----------



## big topcat

Alex, Dammit, what's up?


----------



## alex75

que pasa gato grande


----------



## big topcat

Nada, just trying to stay cool.


----------



## MintySeven

*what up alex:biggrin:*


----------



## SD72RIVI

Heres a sneak peek of the trophies that just came in for our event this saturday August 25th, 2012. This is going to be an event you don't want to miss. We went all out on our car show and bully trophies to show our appreciation to the winners that come out and show support to our event. Don't forget to clean your rides and bring out to the event this weekend. Come out and support San Diego's Bully and Car Show scene.


----------



## alex75

:cheesy:


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## CARROT

Cruising thru...........:wave::wave:


----------



## alex75

Hi


----------



## rag66impala

uffin:


----------



## alex75

rag66impala said:


> uffin:


i like the men:rofl:




your welcome gee


----------



## big topcat

:h5: What's Happening Bottomsup Hydraulics?


----------



## alex75

hello topcat


----------



## MintySeven

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## sikonenine

BUMP^^^


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hola Neto :wave: Just to let you know that ur order has shipped! You should be receiving the GOLD MARZOCCHIS in a few day. THANK YOU!  ttyl*


----------



## sikonenine

Q-Vo Bottoms up, Hope all is well with y-all!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

Thank-you homie we all good over here. How is everything with you guys?


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## sikonenine

alex75 said:


> Thank-you homie we all good over here. How is everything with you guys?


All good bro, Gracias! Just stopping by to say what's good and keep up the good work fellas!


----------



## alex75

:werd:


----------



## rag66impala




----------



## jjfrom713

What is agood piston pump w number13gears for a 84regal


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## southsandiego

WASSUPPPP FELLLLAZZZ


----------



## alex75

:wave:


----------



## big topcat

Alex, What's up man? It's been awhile.


----------



## alex75

what up brother james:h5:


----------



## sixonebubble

Stopped by last night to check out the spot. Thanks for your time Beto, rides are looking good. 

Bottomsup TTT!


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

Front getting reinforced


----------



## alex75

Special going on for basic setup 2 pump 6 batteries extended upper arms $2600.
We also have some used setups includes same as above for $1800 
Call 619-466-6388 ask for neto or just stop by at 9178 Birch st. In spring valley Ca


----------



## alex75

ttt


----------



## rag66impala




----------



## alex75

hello g:h5:


----------



## big topcat

HAPPY HOLIDAY'S Fella's


----------



## alex75

big topcat said:


> HAPPY HOLIDAY'S Fella's


thanks same to you :werd:


----------



## ob619sd

Neto got any of those centennial 1100 cca grey batteries?
need 6


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

ob619sd said:


> Neto got any of those centennial 1100 cca grey batteries?
> need 6


Pm me your number


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## alex75

ttt


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*:wave:Hope you have a wonderful start to 2013!!!
**
Best wishes..... Norma @ CCE **:biggrin:








*


----------



## SDrideordie

This is Memo. Batteries neto do you have any and at what price? send a pm or call me.


----------



## alex75

Thank you come again


----------



## SDrideordie

Go looking out :h5:. wuz up Alex


----------



## alex75

Same shit different day


----------



## sikonenine

TTT.


----------



## alex75




----------



## ConvertibleDeville

alex75 said:


> View attachment 592393


WHAT'S UP CHANGO:wave:


----------



## alex75

hi ben.....when you gonna pick yours up?:h5:


----------



## alex75

CCE_GiRL said:


> *:wave:Hope you have a wonderful start to 2013!!!
> **
> Best wishes..... Norma @ CCE **:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks same to you


----------



## alex75

A few pictures from the shop today


----------



## alex75

*lots of work going on in the shop today*


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

Right now there is a 65 ss impala,65 ss impala convertible, 78 Monte, a regal, paisa edition 87 cutlass, a fishtank caprice plus our own lowriders and project cars.its getting crowded over here


----------



## alex75

Damn posting from the phone sucks, it took me like 30 minutes to do 5 posts:facepalm:


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## alex75

morning bump :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## sixonebubble

alex75 said:


> Right now there is a 65 ss impala,65 ss impala convertible, 78 Monte, a regal, paisa edition 87 cutlass, a fishtank caprice plus our own lowriders and project cars.its getting crowded over here


LOL what does that look like??? Cow and horse stickers on the windows. LOL


----------



## alex75

nah we built it for our homie kiko and he the most paisa of the group.... so it was the right thing to do



















but i tell you what the homie was always bumping corridos nothing else.
AAJJJJUUUAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! Aribba los paisas de Bottomsup:h5:


----------



## alex75

Another day another dollar


----------



## sixonebubble

alex75 said:


> nah we built it for our homie kiko and he the most paisa of the group.... so it was the right thing to do
> View attachment 595657
> View attachment 595664
> View attachment 595667
> 
> but i tell you what the homie was always bumping corridos nothing else.
> AAJJJJUUUAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! Aribba los paisas de Bottomsup:h5:


Needs some snake skin moldings. Hahaha


----------



## alex75

He has forskin boots:rimshot:


----------



## big topcat

LOL. No Shit, he probably does.


alex75 said:


> He has forskin boots:rimshot:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BIGJOE619

ur a fool alex.. lol


----------



## alex75

:no:


----------



## alex75

Used Chrome suspension for 65 impala for sale with core. Full differential,drive shaft,cross member,full gas tank,lower front arms complete spindle with backing plates and drums, hood hinges and latch. 
$1200 installed with core.


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

Also includes Chrome adapters
619-466-6388


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

Almost done


----------



## alex75

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/356639-mint-green-dish-hub-13x7-550-a.html


----------



## REBEL8LIFE

alex75 said:


> Also includes Chrome adapters
> 619-466-6388


Any chance that would fit a 67impala


----------



## alex75

alex75 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/356639-mint-green-dish-hub-13x7-550-a.html


:thumbsup:sold


----------



## alex75

REBEL8LIFE said:


> Any chance that would fit a 67impala


What u need? Adapters???


----------



## alex75

alex75 said:


> What u need? Adapters???





alex75 said:


> View attachment 596131
> View attachment 596131
> View attachment 596131
> View attachment 596131


sold,you snooze you loose.

The homies from oceanside n chiques got hooked up
Plenty of fish in the sea Que no?


----------



## Big Papi

PM sent


----------



## alex75

I will send. Reply tomorrow, I was out all day


----------



## Big Papi

Let me know bro. I need these parts as soon as possible.


----------



## alex75

Ok .I'm not gona be in the shop until afternoon,if you need prices sooner send me your number or call 619-466-6388
Thanks


----------



## Big Papi

I hit up the the 619 mumber earlier and left a message. I PM'd you my number. Get back to me with a proce quote.


----------



## alex75

OK:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

Big Papi said:


> I hit up the the 619 mumber earlier and left a message. I PM'd you my number. Get back to me with a proce quote.


We called today,no answer.try tomorow?


----------



## sikonenine

Sup Bottoms up! :wave:...


----------



## alex75

:h5:


----------



## itiswhatitis

im back alex.ooooohkaaaaaaaaay:guns:


----------



## itiswhatitis

i love i love.is like.i love.lol.what up chango. big nich:h5itbull.corndogg.fabian.that shit was classic.


----------



## alex75

Hajaja for real


----------



## CE 707

seen this one on craigslist not to long ago its clean as fuck


----------



## alex75

Yeah we put it up for sale Thursday at noon and it was sold by 5 Friday


----------



## jjfrom713

Y'all sale 3pump setups amd if so how to ship it to zip77033,texas


----------



## luissd

hahaha fuckn niko


----------



## big topcat

REALLY!! Is that you Chicken Nugget?:wave:


luissd said:


> hahaha fuckn niko


----------



## big topcat

"Little James" i'll be by to see you soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## big topcat

Hate to see her go. One of the smoothest hoppin Lincolns around.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


CE 707 said:


> seen this one on craigslist not to long ago its clean as fuck


----------



## alex75

Don't worry we can make yours do it too, and yes that is thee chicken nugget


----------



## big topcat

Damn, Chicken Nugget's growing up. On Layitlow, expressing himself.:thumbsup: Alex, it's about time for me to do something. With Mario(lonnie) in the house.


alex75 said:


> Don't worry we can make yours do it too, and yes that is thee chicken nugget


----------



## alex75

you know it brother. its tax time gato ***** cut the coins loose :run:
yeah growing up,pretty soon he will be a chicken wing:rimshot:


----------



## luissd

u know it the 1 and only when u guna come 2 the shop and catch neto slipn and serve him like u did that other fooo hahaha bumper checkn james hahahaha :worship::bowrofl:


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> you know it brother. its tax time gato ***** cut the coins loose :run:
> yeah growing up,pretty soon he will be a chicken wing:rimshot:



hahhaha nevver that brotha james needs 2 start putting it down like his homeboy lonnie witout the wight :nono: haha


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> nah we built it for our homie kiko and he the most paisa of the group.... so it was the right thing to do
> View attachment 595657
> View attachment 595664
> View attachment 595667
> 
> but i tell you what the homie was always bumping corridos nothing else.
> AAJJJJUUUAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! Aribba los paisas de Bottomsup:h5:


we need 2 get this fucker a straw hat when he drives it hahah


----------



## counterfit69

You guys got videos for sale?


----------



## alex75

We have a few, 619-466-6388


----------



## big topcat

:roflmao::roflmao: Imma come and get that "W". Hahaha


luissd said:


> u know it the 1 and only when u guna come 2 the shop and catch neto slipn and serve him like u did that other fooo hahaha bumper checkn james hahahaha :worship::bowrofl:


----------



## big topcat

Weight, did you say weight. Don't know nuthin about that.:dunno: That's a foreign word!!


luissd said:


> hahhaha nevver that brotha james needs 2 start putting it down like his homeboy lonnie witout the wight :nono: haha


----------



## sixonebubble

Looking Good


----------



## counterfit69

sixonebubble said:


> Looking Good


Nice


----------



## ivan619

sixonebubble said:


> Looking Good


 uffin:


----------



## alex75

paisa edition on the road....no trailer here:run:


----------



## big topcat

Alex, i wanna know who is the most Paisa of the Paisa's. Kikou or Pit? On the road and rollin:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: That's the shit!!!


alex75 said:


> paisa edition on the road....no trailer here:run:


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Alex, i wanna know who is the most Paisa of the Paisa's. Kikou or Pit? On the road and rollin:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: That's the shit!!!



u r brotha james :biggrin::rofl:


----------



## alex75

big topcat said:


> Alex, i wanna know who is the most Paisa of the Paisa's. Kikou or Pit? On the road and rollin:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: That's the shit!!!



ask them???


----------



## alex75

luissd said:


> u r brotha james :biggrin::rofl:



black paisa.ahahahhahaaaa no mames


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> black paisa.ahahahhahaaaa no mames



ese paisa ***** :facepalm:


----------



## alex75

Funny


----------



## big topcat

I do listen to Chalino. Los Bukis tambien. Now who's more Paisa? Me or Chicken Nugget. a hah, hah haaaaah!!! Shiiiiiiiit:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


alex75 said:


> black paisa.ahahahhahaaaa no mames


----------



## TORONTO

sixonebubble said:


> Looking Good



damn that looks good!


----------



## big topcat

Chicken Chicken Chicken Nugget. What's up Youngster? Paisa *****, ha ha ha hah.


luissd said:


> ese paisa ***** :facepalm:


----------



## sixonebubble

That cutlass was bumpin Mexican music... and loud too.


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Chicken Chicken Chicken Nugget. What's up Youngster? Paisa *****, ha ha ha hah.


wat iit do when u gua start bumper checkn with ur paisa music


----------



## alex75

he is a dominican???:roflmao:


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> he is a dominican???:roflmao:



blacksican :h5:


----------



## big topcat

:roflmao::roflmao:


alex75 said:


> he is a dominican???:roflmao:


----------



## big topcat

:roflmao::roflmao: Ha Ha Haah!!! To funny


luissd said:


> blacksican :h5:


----------



## luissd

:wave:


----------



## tru2thagame

Bump


----------



## alex75

whats up homie:wave:


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> whats up homie:wave:


wats up buddy been a ruff weekend :facepalm:


----------



## alex75

That sucks.


----------



## big topcat

CHICKEN NUGGET!!! What's going on Brotha?:wave:


luissd said:


> :wave:


----------



## big topcat

Alex, my old friend. We don't drink anymore!! Que Paso?


----------



## alex75

thats on you buddy come by whenever


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> CHICKEN NUGGET!!! What's going on Brotha?:wave:


wats up undercover brotha when u coming 2 the shop 2 brake me off and drink shit just got some good news on the chipper mobil it will be out sooner then expected so we can hop :x: hno: other then that staying bussy chasing $ we all cant be ballers like u my brotha :bowrofl:


----------



## big topcat

Wait a minute, you mean ballers like LONNIE!!! He's the one with the $$$!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


luissd said:


> wats up undercover brotha when u coming 2 the shop 2 brake me off and drink shit just got some good news on the chipper mobil it will be out sooner then expected so we can hop :x: hno: other then that staying bussy chasing $ we all cant be ballers like u my brotha :bowrofl:


----------



## alex75

^^^^^^ this guy only replies during work hours:scrutinize:


----------



## tru2thagame




----------



## sixonebubble

SD ttt


----------



## alex75

Sup dudes:wave:


----------



## big topcat

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Big Al, What's up?


alex75 said:


> ^^^^^^ this guy only replies during work hours:scrutinize:


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Big Al, What's up?



cuz its free he only got the 2g network plan at home he aint tryna go over on his gigs hahah :run:


----------



## alex75

ahahahahhahahaaaa:roflmao:


----------



## big topcat

Hey Nugget! Don't be Hating. Lol


luissd said:


> cuz its free he only got the 2g network plan at home he aint tryna go over on his gigs hahah :run:


----------



## big topcat

Big Al, i said que paso Hombre?


alex75 said:


> ahahahahhahahaaaa:roflmao:


----------



## alex75

sorry,hi buddy


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> sorry,hi buddy


so im guessing we gotta wait tell mondy telll brotha james get back at us fuckn 2g network hahahaha


----------



## alex75

Almost time to clock inhno:


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> Almost time to clock inhno:


lets see wat the og kliqer got 4 us ha :fool2:


----------



## big topcat

That's right Nugget, it's Monday. And tiiiiime to put some Honey Mustard sauce on you:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


luissd said:


> lets see wat the og kliqer got 4 us ha :fool2:


----------



## big topcat

Big Al, Shuga!!!!! I'm clocked in, Dammit!!!


alex75 said:


> Almost time to clock inhno:


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> That's right Nugget, it's Monday. And tiiiiime to put some Honey Mustard sauce on you:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


thats all good as long as u suckmit all off :boink:


----------



## big topcat

Hey, Hey, aguas!!! :biggrin:


luissd said:


> thats all good as long as u suckmit all off :boink:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao:

you fucked up there james


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Hey, Hey, aguas!!! :biggrin:



hahaha i had 2 u set ur self up 4 failieer on that 1 buddy :buttkick:


----------



## big topcat

Ha Ha, i did, didn't i. But i didn't know you were like that Chicken Nugget. You exposed your otherside:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


luissd said:


> hahaha i had 2 u set ur self up 4 failieer on that 1 buddy :buttkick:


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Ha Ha, i did, didn't i. But i didn't know you were like that Chicken Nugget. You exposed your otherside:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Shit happens


----------



## alex75

luissd said:


> thats all good as long as u suckmit all off :boink:


:rimshot: stop laughing at this shit. Gay Dominicans I tell you
Chicken nuggets>>>>:fool2:<<<<<guess who


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> :rimshot: stop laughing at this shit. Gay Dominicans I tell you
> Chicken nuggets>>>>:fool2:<<<<<guess who


SUNNY HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA

WATS UP BROTHA JAMES CHarge up car is offically at the shop u r on the hit list hahahahaha jp :rofl:


----------



## big topcat

Oh shit, i'm on the Nugget listhno: Your car is at the shop:thumbsup:


luissd said:


> SUNNY HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA
> 
> WATS UP BROTHA JAMES CHarge up car is offically at the shop u r on the hit list hahahahaha jp :rofl:


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Oh shit, i'm on the Nugget listhno: Your car is at the shop:thumbsup:


haha give u a 3 pice combo haha:drama:
ya just put the front end on was guna sand it down 2marow but gotta work :nosad: no bullshiting hear buddy


----------



## big topcat

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


luissd said:


> haha give u a 3 pice combo haha:drama:
> ya just put the front end on was guna sand it down 2marow but gotta work :nosad: no bullshiting hear buddy


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


we waiting 4 ur car 2 show up


----------



## big topcat

Hah Ha


luissd said:


> we waiting 4 ur car 2 show up


----------



## luissd

not a body man but fuck it putting it down at the shop


----------



## big topcat

Loooking Good:biggrin:


luissd said:


> View attachment 627300
> View attachment 627301
> 
> 
> not a body man but fuck it putting it down at the shop


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Loooking Good:biggrin:


No bullshiting brotha James well right now cuz sanding is a fucken work out haha


----------



## alex75

he could even wack off when he got home:fool2:


----------



## Mr. Scotty

how's Greg, Wayney and Porter doing?


----------



## Mr. Scotty

it had 6 gates in it that's the only way it would jump and that '63 was weighted down with 6 gates!! keep it real!! and built in Los Angeles!!!


----------



## alex75

ok


----------



## big topcat

Chicken Nugget workin hard, lil fella can't even touch himself:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


alex75 said:


> he could even wack off when he got home:fool2:[/QUOTE


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Chicken Nugget workin hard, lil fella can't even touch himself:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> alex75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he could even wack off when he got home:fool2:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> nope that's y I got u brotha james thanks 4 the help very pleasurable if u catch my ranch oooopppssss I mean drift :roflmao::fool2:
Click to expand...


----------



## big topcat

Nugget, I'm to old for you!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Stop fantasizing. But you got options!! :biggrin:


luissd said:


> big topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Nugget workin hard, lil fella can't even touch himself:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: nope that's y I got u brotha james thanks 4 the help very pleasurable if u catch my ranch oooopppssss I mean drift :roflmao::fool2:
Click to expand...


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Nugget, I'm to old for you!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Stop fantasizing. But you got options!! :biggrin: o maaaaaaannnn


----------



## luissd

paisa edition on the left fucking shit up all over la


----------



## luissd

be4 hitting Crenshaw blvd


----------



## luissd

neto on the switch doing wat he does bumper checking


----------



## luissd

paisa edition serving switch man


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

I'm glad u posted at least my paisa edition,


----------



## DELEGATION AZ

TTT!


----------



## DIPN714

COMMING NEAR U REAL SOON;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;


----------



## luissd

RagTopsPitbull said:


> I'm glad u posted at least my paisa edition,


 I was guna post more or them but got 2 lazy :inout:


----------



## alex75

RagTopsPitbull said:


> I'm glad u posted at least my paisa edition,


Should I post the ***** love no hoes?


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> Should I post the ***** love no hoes?


 yes please :naughty:


----------



## alex75

***** LUV NO HO


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

NO LOVE FOR THIS HO


----------



## alex75

OR THIS HO








MURALS AND PAINT BY THE HOMIE MR.J @ LOS INTOCABLES IN SPRING VALLEY


----------



## big topcat

Alex, what's up?:wave: Little James:nicoderm:


----------



## alex75

hi buddy


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Alex, what's up?:wave: Little James:nicoderm:


 brotha james finally got internet agin u been MIA


----------



## big topcat

Nugget, What's up brotha? How's your car


luissd said:


> brotha james finally got internet agin u been MIA


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Nugget, What's up brotha? How's your car


 shit just sitting ive been on a hunt 4 this job but ima get on it this week gotta stop bullshittin :facepalm:


----------



## big topcat

:thumbsup:


luissd said:


> shit just sitting ive been on a hunt 4 this job but ima get on it this week gotta stop bullshittin :facepalm:


----------



## BIGJOE619

Brotha James i seen you spying on me when i was in my rag lol dropping my drive shaft off for my duece.. how are you brotha..


----------



## big topcat

BIGJOE619 said:


> Brotha James i seen you spying on me when i was in my rag lol dropping my drive shaft off for my duece.. how are youa..


 Hey Joe!! I'm doing good. I like that new deuce:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

Sup fellas


----------



## big topcat

Alex, you're alive!!!:biggrin: Is your truck back together?


alex75 said:


> Sup fellas


----------



## alex75

yes its going to the alignment shop tomorow


----------



## luissd

wats up james u keeping them rims clean


----------



## alex75

big topcat said:


> Alex, you're alive!!!:biggrin: Is your truck back together?










Back on the road


----------



## alex75

A few more chevys getting worked on


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

Pitbull 74 rag


----------



## big topcat

Nugget, What's Up?:wave: What happened to my Hockey Puck?:420:


luissd said:


> wats up james u keeping them rims clean


----------



## big topcat

Lookin good Brotha:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


alex75 said:


> View attachment 649361
> 
> Back on the road


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Nugget, What's Up?:wave: What happened to my Hockey Puck?:420:


 haha shit took me 4 ever 2 clean it look like there was a tree in there


----------



## alex75

Haha smoking trees for real


----------



## big topcat

L.O.L.:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


luissd said:


> haha shit took me 4 ever 2 clean it look like there was a tree in there


----------



## alex75

big topcat said:


> L.O.L.:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Licking Old Ladies???:dunno:


----------



## big topcat

Alex, stop being nasty:biggrin: Have a safe Holiday!!!


alex75 said:


> Licking Old Ladies???:dunno:


----------



## big topcat

Nugget Nugget, come out where ever you are:wave:


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

Hey buddy your missing at least 3 more cars of mine that you have worked on for me, and like I said I don't even have a shirt like these gumpy ********** claiming to have helped work on my cars, I don't do wings, rabbits or pigs, you guys need to be more selective on who wears these shirts,hand out skirts instead ,sexo anal


----------



## alex75

Haha you ain't lying. I will post more when I get pics out of my old laptop. Should I post trucks and trailers too. How about the stuff on the Polaris??? 
How about stereo work???
I will save u a shirt next time I only order mine and you got those nice long sleeve spring valley ornamental ones from me .


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Nugget Nugget, come out where ever you are:wave:


 wats up brotha james :wave: ive been tryna stay out of trouble ive been at the shop u don't come visit no 1


----------



## big topcat

Nugget, give me a call.


luissd said:


> wats up brotha james :wave: ive been tryna stay out of trouble ive been at the shop u don't come visit no 1


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Nugget, give me a call.


 don't got ur #


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

luissd said:


> don't got ur #


 LA is coming brotha James, possibly Monday but be ready for Sunday,Alan charge that Lincoln mfr, nugget wash yo ass change that faded bottoms up shirt and bring vaporub pls, I like that on my dick not on my ass, on a serious shit I just talked to yastuvo ,he said he will let me know if they come,he's gonna come over to my pad and get some video time


----------



## alex75

haha no mames.:roflmao:asshole did you mount those trac bars???


----------



## alex75

damn buddy you getting famous:thumbsup:


----------



## luissd

RagTopsPitbull said:


> LA is coming brotha James, possibly Monday but be ready for Sunday,Alan charge that Lincoln mfr, nugget wash yo ass change that faded bottoms up shirt and bring vaporub pls, I like that on my dick not on my ass, on a serious shit I just talked to yastuvo ,he said he will let me know if they come,he's gonna come over to my pad and get some video time


 just picked up the new 1 that I had so im good :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

:roflmaolease dont forget the vaporub??


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> :roflmaolease dont forget the vaporub??


shit gotta go re stock u need any ill get u some :naughty:


----------



## big topcat

Vaporub:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


alex75 said:


> :roflmaolease dont forget the vaporub??


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Vaporub:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 haha wats up brotha games just talked to the battery man fucker almost blew his hand off but he said when he goes back to work he guna let me know wat he has 4 u :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

****


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> ****


 hey u know that's only on the weekends:finger:


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

Good boy nugget, I'm starting to like u, give Alan a swift kick in his ass to get that Lincoln out there ,if u ain't hoppin it u ain't shit,his words I think. Fuck it


----------



## 1964dippin

Ttt,


----------



## alex75

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Good boy nugget, I'm starting to like u, give Alan a swift kick in his ass to get that Lincoln out there ,if u ain't hoppin it u ain't shit,his words I think. Fuck it


 no dude its "if you aint breaking shit you aint doing shit"


----------



## luissd

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Good boy nugget, I'm starting to like u, give Alan a swift kick in his ass to get that Lincoln out there ,if u ain't hoppin it u ain't shit,his words I think. Fuck it


----------



## big topcat

:biggrin:


luissd said:


> haha wats up brotha games just talked to the battery man fucker almost blew his hand off but he said when he goes back to work he guna let me know wat he has 4 u :thumbsup:


----------



## big topcat

Alex's no ****:naughty: Pleease!!! :wave:


alex75 said:


> ****


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Alex's no ****:naughty: Pleease!!! :wave:


 now ur just asking 2 much brotha james haha when we putting some new coils in ur car


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

Alan if your breaking shit you didn't build it right! Hey fuck it the car is out there doing it so at least be there to support since no other car from bottoms up has EVER put it down like this, 90" plus ***** y'all beta aks someone yoyoyo


----------



## luissd

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Alan if your breaking shit you didn't build it right! Hey fuck it the car is out there doing it so at least be there to support since no other car from bottoms up has EVER put it down like this, 90" plus ***** y'all beta aks someone yoyoyo


 man ive even offerd to pick him up 2 he denied me :banghead:


----------



## alex75

man you aint lying that car is working, but you know nothing is bullet proof...... so like i said if you aint breaking shit you aint doing shit, and i dont mean like the cars that break every time they go out and break arms, ball joints silenoids and everything else you can think of.
now a car like PAISA EDITION built right doing inches and driving thats how to do it. Car been built since 2011 and barely starting to need repairs:thumbsup:
ese mama pitos doing big thangs


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

If La ain't coming I'm coming on them and to them,if any of you guys want to go next Sunday ask for permission now u lame fucks,if not then stay retired.no action muthafuckas


----------



## luissd

RagTopsPitbull said:


> If La ain't coming I'm coming on them and to them,if any of you guys want to go next Sunday ask for permission now u lame fucks,if not then stay retired.no action muthafuckas


 let me or Mario know well go u know that no permission needed hear


----------



## alex75

RagTopsPitbull said:


> If La ain't coming I'm *coming on them* and to them


haha


----------



## alex75

hey buddy here a few pictures stuff i have worked on for you over the years of our lovely friendship
candy green towncar


----------



## alex75

then nate painted the wheels to match


----------



## alex75

redid the hydraulics new custom chinas and redid the stereo on this one


----------



## alex75

some non lowrider related work







polaris getting dropped off














added upside down "V"







added rear grab bar







custom made rack for ice chest/fuel/spare tire/whip mount







delivered.
i also installed the stereo,made custom speaker boxes and sheet metal work on this thing and my dad made the canvas top


----------



## alex75

i got to get back to work i will post more later.
and thanks for your help yesterday nugget:thumbsup:


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> i got to get back to work i will post more later.
> and thanks for your help yesterday nugget:thumbsup:


 anytime buddy call me when ever


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

I think I know why they hate me alan


----------



## alex75

its because you are an ASSHOLE!!!!

but hey you are nice to me so i think your dandy


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

alex75 said:


> its because you are an ASSHOLE!!!!but hey you are nice to me so i think your dandy


Only a handful Alan


----------



## alex75

custom made hitch cover on the excursion


----------



## alex75

og sammy and kona
View attachment 658378


----------



## alex75

remember this
















the good old days


----------



## alex75

front tow hitch reciever and chrome charger hitch cover on the 350


----------



## alex75

DIESEL...mean ass dog like the owner ,hahahaaa







scary ass mother fuckerhno:


----------



## alex75

I will post more pictures later of other stuff i done for you jorge


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> DIESEL...mean ass dog like the owner ,hahahaaa
> View attachment 658386
> 
> scary ass mother fuckerhno:


 dam ***** dog just got shitted on


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

Thx big Al for backing up the RagTops crew today ,crazy shit on what level of respect the club is on,we're gonna have a party sponsored by the Kabrones bike gang at there club house this summer only a select few will be personally invited and your one ! On some serious shit any one have any nice knock offs ? Kiko needs to buy some ASAP !!! Pls let me know


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

alex75 said:


> front tow hitch reciever and chrome charger hitch cover on the 350
> View attachment 658385


Fuck it name this page after me all this shit is or was mine that u have worked on, no wonder that punk bitch izzy wants to be me, ex hoes, ex club my used condoms for his alien head !!! Fuck it I like his style wants to be me


----------



## alex75

luissd said:


> dam ***** dog just got shitted on


Man tell me bout it. That dog is real nice.... But seriously beware that mother fucked is real sneaky on Attack mode


----------



## alex75

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Thx big Al for backing up the RagTops crew today ,crazy shit on what level of respect the club is on,we're gonna have a party sponsored by the Kabrones bike gang at there club house this summer only a select few will be personally invited and your one ! On some serious shit any one have any nice knock offs ? Kiko needs to buy some ASAP !!! Pls let me know


No problem perro I got your back and thanks for the love buddy.By the way it was my pleasure....the scenery was lovely


----------



## alex75

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Fuck it name this page after me all this shit is or was mine that u have worked on, no wonder that punk bitch izzy wants to be me, ex hoes, ex club my used condoms for his alien head !!! Fuck it I like his style wants to be me


No comment


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> Man tell me bout it. That dog is real nice.... But seriously beware that mother fucked is real sneaky on Attack mode


 u missed it yesterday u left 2 early me and Mario showed up got fucked up at the shop :drama:


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

luissd said:


> u missed it yesterday u left 2 early me and Mario showed up got fucked up at the shop :drama:


I'll be dippin all weekend ,let me know if anyone is ready ,lucitas on Saturday and fambam ****** on Sunday ,the Paisa will not be there but me and my big mouth will


----------



## alex75




----------



## luissd

RagTopsPitbull said:


> I'll be dippin all weekend ,let me know if anyone is ready ,lucitas on Saturday and fambam ****** on Sunday ,the Paisa will not be there but me and my big mouth will


 I thot lucitas is sundays fuck it ill be there aint got shit els to do


----------



## alex75

i thought you had a family reunion???:dunno:


----------



## sixonebubble

alex75 said:


> View attachment 658991


Nice pit


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> View attachment 658995
> i thought you had a family reunion???:dunno:


 hahaaha u asshole hahahahaa is that wat u had 4 dinner:rofl::buttkick:


----------



## alex75

nope


----------



## alex75

sixonebubble said:


> Nice pit


he got a big mouth


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

alex75 said:


> he got a big mouth


 That's how I look chasing rabbits, good pic Alan .a better man is patient not careless. Can't wait


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

Hey Alan these ****** are talking shit that they served me to the LA boys,so since u guys don't back me up like u should at least let me barrow the ruler , omg omg hee hee


----------



## alex75

you know nate is a pull tight with that thing but dont worry, set it up i will load it up and bring it out. everyone can have a chance on the stick to see what it do.
plus fuck you asswipe i back you up when it counts like the chunky building my *****.


RAMA LAMA DING DONG!!!!!


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

Ok if u don't show with the fuckin ruler all of our peeps will never know my big fat inches! My inches will become memorable and ENDLESS ! bring the ruler or else I will have izzy make me one ,trust me I can make it happen ,not laughing either. All u **** that are friends with him, eat shit faggets u have pussys I won't fuck ,pussys


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Ok if u don't show with the fuckin ruler all of our peeps will never know my big fat inches! My inches will become memorable and ENDLESS ! bring the ruler or else I will have izzy make me one ,trust me I can make it happen ,not laughing either. All u **** that are friends with him, eat shit faggets u have pussys I won't fuck ,pussys


Sorry Alan I was nice n buzzed when I wrote this ,but fuck it anyways ill be out tomorrow all day in the PAISA ready for who ever to clown on, eyucalapenis park in front of target Chula Vista then fambam at night


----------



## big topcat

Hey, like i've said in the past, that's your beef with him. No ****** or pussy here:biggrin:


RagTopsPitbull said:


> Ok if u don't show with the fuckin ruler all of our peeps will never know my big fat inches! My inches will become memorable and ENDLESS ! bring the ruler or else I will have izzy make me one ,trust me I can make it happen ,not laughing either. All u **** that are friends with him, eat shit faggets u have pussys I won't fuck ,pussys


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Hey, like i've said in the past, that's your beef with him. No ****** or pussy here:biggrin:


 dam brotha james whererr the hell have u been hiding haha u came out just in time I taked to my boy he said noting but interstate batteries 4 now so u can put 10 in there and and brake lil james off haha


----------



## big topcat

Sounds good Nugget!! I'll be in touch real soon. I heard lil james is all show:shocked:


luissd said:


> dam brotha james whererr the hell have u been hiding haha u came out just in time I taked to my boy he said noting but interstate batteries 4 now so u can put 10 in there and and brake lil james off haha


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

I like u buddy but if your with him then your against me ,sorry that's how I role and if anyone disagrees I'm not hard to find, I would love to let anyone feel what he will feel. Nothing but pleasure I'm sure.


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Sounds good Nugget!! I'll be in touch real soon. I heard lil james is all show:shocked:


 u know that wont happen haha u know we get switch happy :roflmao:


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

On some serious shit ,Alex thx again for coming out and supporting the big RAGTOPS hopper ,it's crew and not running when shots rung out. Your a good patient friend ,when you role with my crowd sometimes you have to put in work, something no one on bottoms up page knows about but us. My CONFIDANT and I thank you and will bless you when trouble arrives, to protect and serve. You want that spot at Xmans you got it, Vegas super show ,I've got the room it's yours. Your finally on the right side of the fence. To nugget and ms nugget u guys are cool. Specially since you got that diesel dually


----------



## alex75

Haha no problem buddy its a two way street ,and its like I always say " there's never a dull moment with jorgie boy"


----------



## big topcat

I like you also, and once again like i've told you, i'm not with you or israel. Consider you both friends. You and i talk weekly, so you know how i feel on the subject the


RagTopsPitbull said:


> I like u buddy but if your with him then your against me ,sorry that's how I role and if anyone disagrees I'm not hard to find, I would love to let anyone feel what he will feel. Nothing but pleasure I'm sure.


----------



## luissd

RagTopsPitbull said:


> On some serious shit ,Alex thx again for coming out and supporting the big RAGTOPS hopper ,it's crew and not running when shots rung out. Your a good patient friend ,when you role with my crowd sometimes you have to put in work, something no one on bottoms up page knows about but us. My CONFIDANT and I thank you and will bless you when trouble arrives, to protect and serve. You want that spot at Xmans you got it, Vegas super show ,I've got the room it's yours. Your finally on the right side of the fence. To nugget and ms nugget u guys are cool. Specially since you got that diesel dually


 hahahahahaha ms nugget hahahahahaha :roflmao: like I told u be4 let someone know and 1 of us will show up


----------



## big topcat

I like you also, but i'm not on anyones side. We've talked on this subject before, that's you and his beef. 


RagTopsPitbull said:


> I like u buddy but if your with him then your against me ,sorry that's how I role and if anyone disagrees I'm not hard to find, I would love to let anyone feel what he will feel. Nothing but pleasure I'm sure.


----------



## big topcat

But rumor is Lil James has put down the switch.:dunno:


luissd said:


> u know that wont happen haha u know we get switch happy :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

Hey pitbull and topcat I know dogs and cats are natural enemies but please can you guys please take that conversation somewhere else,this topic is to show our work not to air out dirty laundry. Thanks in advance homies, love always. Alex


----------



## big topcat

Brother Alex, Que onda? We're not enemies at all. George is my homie:biggrin: I'll be by the shop soon.


alex75 said:


> Hey pitbull and topcat I know dogs and cats are natural enemies but please can you guys please take that conversation somewhere else,this topic is to show our work not to air out dirty laundry. Thanks in advance homies, love always. Alex


----------



## alex75

:buttkick:









hahaha i was kidding brother james

pitbull and topcat friends foe life







:roflmao:


----------



## 1964dippin

Lol,ttt,for bottoms up,daygo,


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

alex75 said:


> :buttkick:
> View attachment 663436
> hahaha i was kidding brother james pitbull and topcat friends foe life
> View attachment 663437
> :roflmao:


I think the dog has its paw in the cats ass, this is not me n my brotha James Alan,


----------



## big topcat

You tell him Pit:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: He's a twisted Man:biggrin:


RagTopsPitbull said:


> I think the dog has its paw in the cats ass, this is not me n my brotha James Alan,


----------



## big topcat

Yes Sir, Bottomsup TTT:thumbsup:


1964dippin said:


> Lol,ttt,for bottoms up,daygo,


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

alex75 said:


> Hey pitbull and topcat I know dogs and cats are natural enemies but please can you guys please take that conversation somewhere else,this topic is to show our work not to air out dirty laundry. Thanks in advance homies, love always. Alex


Ur right now show more pictures of all my shit you have worked on, I'm one of the best customers you guys ever had, and remember since u first met me in 2006 I've had u work on a new car every year sometimes more than one. I like my laundry and boxers smelled by others.


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Brother Alex, Que onda? We're not enemies at all. George is my homie:biggrin: I'll be by the shop soon.


 wats up u finally gunna get some coils and batteries so I can jump the car :thumbsup:


----------



## luissd

o and thanks 4 helping on the dully buddy I made it home alive might change the other ball joint 2 be safe 4 once :angel:


----------



## alex75

hahaha ok assholes you made me laugh on all that shit:roflmao:
jorgie your not my customer you my brother guey. 
not to get all centimental but we been through all kinds of shit that i will never forget you know that.
yeah 2006 green towncar when we were reinforcing the frame on the candy green towncar and you would make extra noise when that guy was trying to talk with nate. 
and then i have to go home and watch jersey shore:facepalm:


----------



## alex75

luissd said:


> o and thanks 4 helping on the dully buddy I made it home alive might change the other ball joint 2 be safe 4 once :angel:


no worries MR.NUGGET.you owe me 2 lunches and a 24oz. but you always help me when i need it so do the same for you


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> no worries MR.NUGGET.you owe me 2 lunches and a 24oz. but you always help me when i need it so do the same for you


 fasho


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

Yo yoyoyo my ****** I'm just kidding on all that hard shit I said, I'm a gentle sensitive 34 year old 230lbs man, I enjoy general hospital, dancing with stars and real world MTV. I'm gonna stop picking on guys that aren't taller and havent hit puberty,So any how guys its gonna be Torres Empire next month where everyone will see the PAISA. Good night I've got to go back to " giant black dicks meet dark on the outside pink on the inside volume 7 ,porno


----------



## alex75

Bahahahaa no mames Cabron


----------



## luissd

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Yo yoyoyo my ****** I'm just kidding on all that hard shit I said, I'm a gentle sensitive 34 year old 230lbs man, I enjoy general hospital, dancing with stars and real world MTV. I'm gonna stop picking on guys that aren't taller and havent hit puberty,I'll leave that for my son huero, whos got more street cred ,by the way his first car will be better then that guys ever will ! He won't take 5 years to build a lincoln, we shit those out in my crew right Alan ? So any how guys its gonna be Torres Empire next month where everyone will see the PAISA. Good night I've got to go back to " giant black dicks meet dark on the outside pink on the inside volume 7 ,porno


 hmmmmm sounds like a good time :fool2:


----------



## alex75

I just loaded like 25 more pictures from my phone of your stuff. I will try and post tomorrow Jorge


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

alex75 said:


> I just loaded like 25 more pictures from my phone of your stuff. I will try and post tomorrow Jorge


Dam it Alan people might actually think we're friends on just how much u sponsor me, be careful they will hate, lifted truck grey lincoln and a project rag. Shit sounds pretty good, don't forget ur house in beautiful paradise hills where u live in paradise every day ! Life is crazy mang ,think about all the shit we've done together, landmark shit, let me know what's up for the fourth everyone ,I just want to get along ! Happy happy puppy ! Yes I am woof woof


----------



## alex75

first off, you are my friend..and B i dont care what others think of me. if they dont like me fuck'em.:finger:
thanks for the props buddy but my lincoln might be sold my teenage homie wants it:h5:


----------



## alex75

my old car and paisa


----------



## alex75

check it out my... homies posted at the pad dont jump this fence or they might get youhno:

View attachment 664209

View attachment 664210


the one on the left is a female. shitting on most males out there:yes:


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> first off, you are my friend..and B i dont care what others think of me. if they dont like me fuck'em.:finger:
> thanks for the props buddy but my lincoln might be sold my teenage homie wants it:h5:


 finally listeing 2 me on selling the car yayyy :twak: o and the other ball joit took a shit of the dully 2day :finger: will be fixed when I get back from vacation don't get in to 2 much ttroble with out me bye bye:wave:


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

alex75 said:


> first off, you are my friend..and B i dont care what others think of me. if they dont like me fuck'em.:finger:thanks for the props buddy but my lincoln might be sold my teenage homie wants it:h5:


Well it better be huero


----------



## alex75

......


----------



## alex75

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Well it better be huero


Well he is my teenage homie


----------



## alex75

luissd said:


> finally listeing 2 me on selling the car yayyy :twak: o and the other ball joit took a shit of the dully 2day :finger: will be fixed when I get back from vacation don't get in to 2 much ttroble with out me bye bye:wave:


Damn that sucks. See you when you get back be safe out there buddy


----------



## alex75

The big 350 on the freeway on the way to the dealer,some guy woke me up to go drop this off for him


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

alex75 said:


> The big 350 on the freeway on the way to the dealer,some guy woke me up to go drop this off for him
> View attachment 664507


Man I miss it ,but buisness first, besides the truck I have now tows the PAISA better


----------



## alex75

View attachment 664708

View attachment 664709

View attachment 664710
View attachment 664712

View attachment 664711

New year,new truck,new car and new trailer.gonzalez making shit happen


----------



## luissd

dully up and going agin need a lil things still but running like new :guns:


----------



## alex75

so nice


----------



## luissd

fat boys sleeve didn't work had to buy a new 1 all good tho gotta pay to play


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75




----------



## luissd

:boink:


----------



## BIGJOE619

anyone going to be at the shop today?


----------



## alex75

nate is always there


----------



## BIGJOE619

a little motivation for you alex


----------



## luissd

dammmm that's gotta hurt :twak:
ay alex I texted u about the tiers


----------



## alex75

no it does not hurt that just reminds me i have something else to work on:thumbsup:
thanks big joe it might be sooner than later


----------



## BIGJOE619

I hope so:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

ME TOO


----------



## alex75

i just found this picture of my old town car, damn i miss that car:tears:


----------



## alex75

oh well i replaced that bitch with this car...life goes on


----------



## alex75

luissd said:


> dammmm that's gotta hurt :twak:
> ay alex I texted u about the tiers


damn nugget you know i stay busy, i will post some of my projects later.sneek peek new rear end for my car:buttkick:








maybe this one wont bend:facepalm:


----------



## alex75

dont mind the grass my friend is going to help me with the sprinkler system


----------



## alex75

i went to visit nephew yesterday
View attachment 668770

then i came home with another project:around:
View attachment 668773

View attachment 668771


----------



## alex75

another day of work here at the shop


----------



## alex75

my ***** maximus rolling with me in the work truck


----------



## alex75

inside joke right here


----------



## alex75

one more







:roflmao::rofl::bowrofl::rimshot:


----------



## Ariztlan

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> one more
> View attachment 668779
> 
> :roflmao::rofl::bowrofl::rimshot:


 man y u gotta take a pic of neto haha


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> damn nugget you know i stay busy, i will post some of my projects later.sneek peek new rear end for my car:buttkick:
> View attachment 668763
> 
> 
> maybe this one wont bend:facepalm:


fuck that heavy ass thing almost lost my nuts loading that bitch up


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> i just found this picture of my old town car, damn i miss that car:tears:
> View attachment 668743
> 
> View attachment 668744
> 
> View attachment 668745
> 
> View attachment 668745
> 
> View attachment 668750
> 
> View attachment 668752
> 
> View attachment 668754
> 
> View attachment 668755
> 
> View attachment 668749


 :facepalm::banghead::guns:that's how u were when she left


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> inside joke right here
> View attachment 668777
> 
> View attachment 668778


 u asshole hahaha busy man ill probably roll by Friday if u don't leave early with some cold 1s since brotha james didn't invite the last time


----------



## alex75

ok sounds good to me i think im gonna be thirsty that day..and dont be a puss that thing was not heavy yet that was bone stock:twak:


----------



## big topcat

Let's do it this Sunday, at the show. :thumbsup:


luissd said:


> u asshole hahaha busy man ill probably roll by Friday if u don't leave early with some cold 1s since brotha james didn't invite the last time


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Let's do it this Sunday, at the show. :thumbsup:


 brotha james don't trip when Friday hits Im on a 3 day drinking mood ill be there sunday ima show u how the nugget parties then u can have some of my dipping ranch u asked 4 a while back hahahahaha :bowrofl:


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> ok sounds good to me i think im gonna be thirsty that day..and dont be a puss that thing was not heavy yet that was bone stock:twak:


 easy 4 u cuz u didn't almost lose ur nugs :tears: but when u need help putting that nice looking rear end hmu


----------



## alex75

Hahaha ok thanks buddy. I should be done tomarrow then I need my adjustables to come in then I have to make the mounts on the frame then I'm done..........for now


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> Hahaha ok thanks buddy. I should be done tomarrow then I need my adjustables to come in then I have to make the mounts on the frame then I'm done..........for now


 quterpannels before u buckle them even more o and duty calls 4 2marow wont be able to make it


----------



## big topcat

You lil Cocksucka, we'll see what you got:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:[hah hah haaaaaaaa!QUOTE=luissd;16786407]brotha james don't trip when Friday hits Im on a 3 day drinking mood ill be there sunday ima show u how the nugget parties then u can have some of my dipping ranch u asked 4 a while back hahahahaha :bowrofl:[/QUOTE]


----------



## alex75

luissd said:


> quterpannels before u buckle them even more o and duty calls 4 2marow wont be able to make it


i know this is not a spelling bee but go back to school dude, you cant spell :buttkick:


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

Fuckin Alan u should be going with us to Torres asshole, well fuck I'm taking meat head and my black wiener, inside joke assholes


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

Fuck it Alan came home with the belt $500 and smashed the bumper on Crenshaw ,I don't just drive around I fuckin got out and got it in check out SED LOW KEY TV 23 and 24


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

the work looks super clean


----------



## alex75

75HouseofGlass said:


> the work looks super clean


thanks


----------



## alex75

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Fuck it Alan came home with the belt $500 and smashed the bumper on Crenshaw ,I don't just drive around I fuckin got out and got it in check out SED LOW KEY TV 23 and 24


good job jorgie let me know when it comes out we can do a screening at your house


----------



## alex75

Well you did say you were going to body slam The competition,and here is the proof. WWF style






championship belt.


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> Well you did say you were going to body slam The competition,and here is the proof. WWF style
> View attachment 671037
> championship belt.


 got some pics from the show colors u might like and 1 car u and fat boy were chilling in ill try post up later


----------



## big topcat

:biggrin:


luissd said:


> got some pics from the show colors u might like and 1 car u and fat boy were chilling in ill try post up later


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

alex75 said:


> Well you did say you were going to body slam The competition,and here is the proof. WWF style
> View attachment 671037
> championship belt.


That's right my ***** will see what happens at extreme auto. SedLowKeyTV 27 u will see what happen on crenshaw


----------



## alex75

oh hell yeah modda fuckaaa:run:


----------



## DIPN714

yea dat part u guys did that in l.a sunday and da shaw;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

alex75 said:


> Well you did say you were going to body slam The competition,and here is the proof. WWF style
> View attachment 671037
> championship belt.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## alex75

Hulk hogan


----------



## alex75

page 187:machinegun:


----------



## alex75

63 finished this friday,2 pumps 6 batteries reinforced with g-body rear end


----------



## luissd

haha hulk hogen no mames


----------



## alex75

hulkamania in full effect brotherrrrrr!!!!







:h5:yeah dat!!!


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> hulkamania in full effect brotherrrrrr!!!!
> View attachment 673523
> 
> :h5:yeah dat!!!


 aaaaahahahahahahahahahahaha now that was funny :bowrofl:


----------



## DIPN714

L.A. WILL BE IN DA HOUSE SUNDAY;;;BUT U ALL READY NO


----------



## alex75

:thumbsup:good job big al


----------



## alex75

luissd said:


> aaaaahahahahahahahahahahaha now that was funny :bowrofl:


i have my moments


----------



## DIPN714

alex75 said:


> :thumbsup:good job big al


THANKS


----------



## alex75

next up. frame reinforcement on a el camino.
frame all cleaned up


----------



## alex75

found this picture in another topic. big booty brian knocked out the dress up panels on mario's 65 a few years back. still looking good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

August 10 we are going to have open house here at the shop. Taco man and music. Come check us out and our work. Everyone's welcome.


----------



## Streetplaya83

Any photos of set ups done in any malibu wagons,building a street car needed some ideas?


----------



## alex75

We did one a few weeks ago for the homies from street kings.no pictures now i will take some next time I see them


----------



## Streetplaya83

Fasho homie,was it a street car or a hopper?


----------



## big topcat

:thumbsup:


alex75 said:


> August 10 we are going to have open house here at the shop. Taco man and music. Come check us out and our work. Everyone's welcome.


----------



## luissd

Streetplaya83 said:


> Fasho homie,was it a street car or a hopper?


 street


----------



## BigMemoSD

:inout:


----------



## alex75

What up memo?


----------



## big topcat

Big Alex, what's happenin Brotha? You going to Lowriderfest>


----------



## alex75

im not sure


----------



## alex75

we had a good time yesterday at the show. koolaid chris forgot the ruler so he called nate dog then next thing you know the crew was there running the hop:run:thanks to the homies bun-b and duck for the help on the stick and koolaid for letting us in on the fun.brother james thanks for the cold beer:thumbsup:


----------



## luissd

4 those who didnt make it yesterday or didnt get a flyer


----------



## alex75

nice flyer buddy... you should have had that one yesterday:werd:


----------



## luissd

if i did u wouldnt have had any ink left :finger: hahahaha i kid na but idk some shit my girl couldnt get it to open in ur computer


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## rag66impala

alex75 said:


> August 10 we are going to have open house here at the shop. Taco man and music. Come check us out and our work. Everyone's welcome.


----------



## alex75

Bring tha six foe


----------



## big topcat

Anytime Alex, they were going down smooth:biggrin:


alex75 said:


> we had a good time yesterday at the show. koolaid chris forgot the ruler so he called nate dog then next thing you know the crew was there running the hop:run:thanks to the homies bun-b and duck for the help on the stick and koolaid for letting us in on the fun.brother james thanks for the cold beer:thumbsup:


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> we had a good time yesterday at the show. koolaid chris forgot the ruler so he called nate dog then next thing you know the crew was there running the hop:run:thanks to the homies bun-b and duck for the help on the stick and koolaid for letting us in on the fun.brother james thanks for the cold beer:thumbsup:


 UGK all day hahahahaha


----------



## alex75

fasho little buddy.:thumbsup:


----------



## luissd

:ninja:


----------



## alex75

this saturday 1pm.


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

Yo Alan I need a shuttle on Saturday to get all my shit up there,


----------



## alex75

3 car hauler puto calling your name with a big glc sticker on it.
by the way....62 post


----------



## big topcat

:wave: Little James, Alex and Crew.


----------



## alex75

Hola jaime


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> :wave: Little James, Alex and Crew.


 wats up brotha james make sure bring some cold beers sateray


----------



## big topcat

Nugget, im going to help you, with your spelling:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Have an ice cold Bud Light for me.


luissd said:


> wats up brotha james make sure bring some cold beers sateray


----------



## alex75

this little guy needs


----------



## big topcat

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


alex75 said:


> this little guy needs
> View attachment 680057


----------



## BigMemoSD

chilling and you guys


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Nugget, im going to help you, with your spelling:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Have an ice cold Bud Light for me.


 i cheated to graduate haha u bring some beers or we hopping that car of urs :fool2:


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> this little guy needs
> View attachment 680057


 :finger:


----------



## alex75

Stick to smilies asswipe. No spelling needed:around:


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

That was a good saturday event ,no drama mang


----------



## alex75

everyone had a good time jorgie. Thanks to everyone that came by to hang out with us and a big thanks to you buddy for coming out with two cars for everyone to see. Big thanks goes to all who supported and see you all on the next one.


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> everyone had a good time jorgie. Thanks to everyone that came by to hang out with us and a big thanks to you buddy for coming out with two cars for everyone to see. Big thanks goes to all who supported and see you all on the next one.


 very soon buddy and jorgie when u ready 2 put that head light in right let me know


----------



## alex75

some pictures from saturday


----------



## alex75

for sale 97 towncar we were building for a homie, neto bought it and its been on the back burner...time to sell. reinforced front, belly back humps all the way to the back reinforced differential with power balls molded in.car was never finished add rack and paint finish it your way. sunroof, decent black interior cold ac,84k miles.call 619-466-6388 ask for nate. asking $2000 or best offer computer wont let me post pictures right now, i will post later or stop by the shop.
9178 birch st
spring valley ca 91977


----------



## alex75

heres the car
View attachment 682470
View attachment 682471
View attachment 682472
View attachment 682473
View attachment 682474
View attachment 682476
View attachment 682477
View attachment 682478


----------



## alex75

View attachment 682479
View attachment 682480


----------



## alex75




----------



## tru2thagame

]


----------



## alex75

:thumbsup:


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## alex75

whats up dude:h5:


----------



## alex75




----------



## big topcat

Chicken Nugget, where you at Maaaaan?:wave:


----------



## luissd

big topcat said:


> Chicken Nugget, where you at Maaaaan?:wave:


wats up brotha james shit just hear tryna find a dam job so if u know anything let me know


----------



## alex75

i know you used to do gardening..... want a job planting tulips???


----------



## big topcat

Will do, my young brotha:thumbsup:


luissd said:


> wats up brotha james shit just hear tryna find a dam job so if u know anything let me know


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> i know you used to do gardening..... want a job planting tulips???


:ninja:


----------



## Up on3

alex75 said:


> View attachment 685195


Is that rust or reflection on the bottom of the doors? Post some more pics if its still forsale.. Thanks


----------



## alex75

Reflection.


----------



## alex75

thats all the pictures i have. we pushed the car back in the corner,its hard to get pictures where its at. its still fot sale if no one buys it will get built eventually.
its a solid car no rust clean body minus the door but we have another one ac works low miles lots of welding work done by us here at the shop. feel free to come by check it out and make an offer. or we can build it for you


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> thats all the pictures i have. we pushed the car back in the corner,its hard to get pictures where its at. its still fot sale if no one buys it will get built eventually.
> its a solid car no rust clean body minus the door but we have another one ac works low miles lots of welding work done by us here at the shop. feel free to come by check it out and make an offer. or we can build it for you


:shh:


----------



## rag66impala

:drama:


----------



## alex75

luissd said:


> :shh:


:roflmao:man fuck all that nugget.we have too many cars ate the shop. somethings got to go.
im gona put that thing on craigslist :buttkick:sorry


----------



## alex75

rag66impala said:


> :drama:



aww shiiieeeeet...... one man gang:run:


















hi:wave:


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> aww shiiieeeeet...... one man gang:run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi:wave:


wats happening this weekend im tryna do a repeat of last sunday hahaha :rofl:


----------



## alex75

:around:


----------



## alex75

clean up sale 
baby lincoln bumpers fit 80-83 $100


----------



## alex75

alex75 said:


> View attachment 685195


$1800 obo take this thing out of my way


----------



## alex75

fuckin computer
i mean the car


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

Neto hitting Brotha James switches at the clubhouse .


----------



## alex75

:h5:nice


----------



## big topcat

Brotha Alex, What it do:wave:


alex75 said:


> :h5:nice


----------



## alex75

man I aint fuckin with you


----------



## big topcat

Alex, you coming out saturday? We'll put a few cold ones down:thumbsup:


alex75 said:


> man I aint fuckin with you


----------



## alex75

where???


----------



## alex75

something for my Lincoln


----------



## alex75

old picture


----------



## alex75

another


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## alex75

:thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

alex75 said:


> something for my Lincoln
> View attachment 747977


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

thanks buddy.uffin:
I made the center console, put the stereo/dvd player and equalizer and wrapped it in marine vinyl, also has the extra cd player/ digital analyzer on top where the stock deck goes. Not to bad for not knowing what im doing


----------



## SD CUTLASS

WHAT UP MR.ALEX:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## alex75

what up nemo:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

what up big al:wave:


----------



## alex75

Ttt from page 3:facepalm:


----------



## RagTopsPitbull

After my boy Birds caravan we came to the pad to see what it do


----------



## alex75

good job:h5:


----------



## tru2thagame

Nice


----------



## SD CUTLASS

What up Alex. We missed you at the shop today. I left you a "speed" sample. Lol. Tell me what you think.


----------



## alex75

Have not seen it yet???
I saw a cutlass almost done today. Should I post pics???


----------



## SD CUTLASS

Yes sir. That would be swell


----------



## alex75

this guy. ok here they are


----------



## alex75

memos looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## SD CUTLASS

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SD CUTLASS

You forgot this pic Alex.


----------



## alex75

now your just showing off:biggrin:


----------



## SD CUTLASS

No more then you mister.


----------



## alex75

ha


----------



## luissd




----------



## alex75

:run:


----------



## luissd

:ninja:


----------



## alex75

:chuck:


----------



## luissd

:boink:


----------



## alex75

its not the weekend yet:nono:


----------



## SD CUTLASS

alex75 said:


> its not the weekend yet:nono:


Speaking of which. I found a few beers that have your name on them. :yes:


----------



## alex75

Bring them back


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> its not the weekend yet:nono:


 ahhhhhhhhhhh :fool2: see if they will let u out sunday chuckys club doing something idk wat park yet


----------



## alex75

:h5:


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

What's the shop number ? Located


----------



## luissd

THEE805RAIDER said:


> What's the shop number ? Located


9178 Birch st spring valley
(619)466-6388


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

Thanks


----------



## alex75

Good looking out nugget
805 don't come knocking or calling before noon you might wake neto up and he gets grumpy when he doesn't get a full night of sleep,14hours.hahaha


----------



## luissd

14 and a half hrs and an ice coffee


----------



## alex75

then a red bull:run:


----------



## luissd

and then a 2 hr lunch brake hahaha :drama:


----------



## alex75

haha no mames guey.
thanks for the cold ones friday:h5:


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> haha no mames guey.
> thanks for the cold ones friday:h5:


any time 4 got the cooler but ill drop by some time im on this jay owe bee hunt


----------



## alex75

wear the black 501's:rimshot:


----------



## luissd

thats what i did and ***** jot a job as a forman hear in la mesa motha fuckas gunna get all my shit paid off and im back to busting some ass soon buddy :finger: see u saterday maybe be4


----------



## alex75

You got a job doing four men???
:facepalm:


----------



## luissd

of course thot u knew :boink:


----------



## alex75

planting tulips


----------



## luissd

:finger:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao:


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

car was done a few years ago then came back in for a bigger lock up. nate added drop downs, new cylinders and a new driveshaft


----------



## alex75

car still lays nice. nate dogg putting out clean work:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

nephew hanging out with uncle si from duck dynasty.
Happy happy happy


----------



## 70ways

:thumbsup:


alex75 said:


> the shop went out of business a few years back,then neto and mike started again,big mike is not at the shop any more.he moved on to other opportunities.here he is getting ready for a gas hop in a customers car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding arnele. :biggrin: here is another picture of the 64


----------



## 70ways

alex75 said:


> at this years san diego lrm show.


nice regaluffin:


----------



## alex75

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble

TTT


----------



## alex75

sixonebubble said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## alex75

nugget...sheck it out


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> nugget...sheck it out
> 
> View attachment 915617


 hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that has fat boy all over it haha I heard about his fat ass couldnt go down a slide on saterday if i wasnt feeling like shit i would have been joined the clowning party hahaha :buttkick:


----------



## alex75

Haha fucken guy. Chisme travels fast:roflmao:


----------



## alex75

and it's not that he could not go down the slide. It was he couldn't get up the ladder:buttkick: even my kids and O.G.fat boy made it


----------



## luissd

alex75 said:


> and it's not that he could not go down the slide. It was he couldn't get up the ladder:buttkick: even my kids and O.G.fat boy made it


 hahaha he should have tookn his step stool hahaha this is how he looked :banghead:


----------



## alex75

:werd:


----------



## alex75




----------



## rag66impala

HAPPY HOILDAYS


----------



## rag66impala




----------



## rag66impala




----------



## luissd

:fool2:


----------



## rag66impala

Merry x-mass


----------



## alex75

what up lil g and nugget:wave:


----------



## luissd

:wave:


----------



## alex75

hey guey i found a orange juice machine in the back of my truck???


----------



## luissd

shit i 4got it dam it :finger:


----------



## alex75

:roflmao:


----------



## alex75

happy new years layitlow:run:


----------



## alex75

:facepalm:dead up in this bitch


----------



## Richard Slapson

looking good bottoms up


----------



## alex75

hello there mr slapson:wave:


----------



## alex75

my buddy jorge from ratops sd finished rechroming some parts and adding more on the paisa editon


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

this was before the chrome diff. and some pics of it driving on the streets,up and down hills:shocked:


----------



## alex75

I am going to be posting up random pictures here of past work on customer cars and our own cars we have done in the past.


----------



## sixonebubble

alex75 said:


> View attachment 1010050


those front tires are crazy!


----------



## 1964dippin

ttt,:h5::420::thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

first time i ever seen the yard this clean... probly the last too


----------



## alex75

some frames


----------



## alex75

long term project
:facepalm:


----------



## alex75

from the open house we had back in august






































my homie jorge brought out two of the cars we worked on, such a nice guyuffin:


----------



## alex75

more from the same day
View attachment 1010865
View attachment 1010873
View attachment 1010881
View attachment 1010889
View attachment 1010897


----------



## alex75

last ones i took, we got all nice and drunk after a while so no more pics from me
View attachment 1010905
View attachment 1010913
View attachment 1010921
View attachment 1010929

check out mario posing like captain morgan


----------



## alex75

View attachment 1010937
g.body rear in a impala


----------



## elmario

nice work i mite be going to u guys for some work soon


----------



## alex75

cool homie stop by when you ready:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

center gold zenith


----------



## alex75

i came up on this deck on a trade for some welding work i did for my friend wilbur. i installed it and check to make sure the rear view camera was working. i put he old deck in my town car


----------



## alex75

this came in for suspension work/disc brake conversion


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

little g 64 rag from unlimited cc:worship:


----------



## alex75

memo has a very nice cutlass


----------



## alex75

i know i might have posted some of these pictures but fuck it im cleaning out the old stuff i have saved


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

alex75 said:


> center gold zenith
> 
> View attachment 1010945


How much


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How much


i think those are gone homie. if you need a set call 466-6388 ask for nate


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

alex75 said:


> i think those are gone homie. if you need a set call 466-6388 ask for nate


Thanks will do


----------



## alex75

more stereo work. i came up on some subs in a box. took out the old ones in a custom fit enclosure and made this bigger box fit. i get better bass now. i never did it before because i didn't want to cut up my new truck. but its not new anymore so fuck it. i cut some brackets from the seats and next thing you know... boo yeah fits snug, looks original fits behind the seat


----------



## alex75

these were the mtx i had they were okay









these new pancake style pioneers are better than you would think for a shallow speaker.









its hard to get bass out of a truck, these are pretty good i would recommend them, i still can fit my kids in the back:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

stock g body frame for sale, includes front suspension 

$250


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

left over from new years party:run:


----------



## alex75

mother fucker sleeping on the job








he awake at night though


----------



## alex75

okay time for mimis. last picture for today. i went to buy some rum and found this shit for the gays.hahahaha


----------



## alex75

Guess who
:roflmao:


----------



## luissd

mario hahahaha been busy making that $ 4 that lac im doing a tall can on 6 batteries and bent bottom arm feels good to be working on another bucket :thumbsup: jorgie looking really fuckn nice dam guy where big top cat be at 2g net work not cutting it no more up grade fucker :banghead:


----------



## rag66impala

Thank's Alex look's nice 



alex75 said:


> little g 64 rag from unlimited cc:worship:
> 
> View attachment 1010993
> View attachment 1011001


----------



## alex75

:thumbsup:u da man g


----------



## SD CUTLASS

alex75 said:


> View attachment 1011009
> View attachment 1011017
> View attachment 1011025
> View attachment 1011033
> 
> memo has a very nice cutlass



Thanks for the pics homie:thumbsup:


----------



## luissd

:wave: :fool2:


----------



## alex75

what up nugget


----------



## alex75

wheres everybody at???


----------



## Lowdoza

You still got that Frame? Need one for a 79 Monte Carlo


----------



## alex75

I'm not sure. Call tomorrow or send a PM


----------



## big topcat

alex75 said:


> wheres everybody at???


Bottomsup and Nugget, what' s up?


----------



## luissd

wat it do brotha james they finnaly let u use the computer


----------



## alex75

New month. Minutes reset


----------



## luissd

na he probably upgraded 2 the 3g


----------



## big topcat

luissd said:


> na he probably upgraded 2 the 3g


Ha ha hah!! Nugget what it dew? How's that caddi comin?
Alex, what's up with the lincoln?


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

sup everyone:wave:
nugget sold the cadillac:thumbsup:
my lincoln been sitting in the corner on a time out:facepalm:


----------



## BIGJOE619

I might be takin the 62 for some work


----------



## luissd

yes she sold but will be back as soon as shit comes threw :x:


----------



## sikonenine

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

BIGJOE619 said:


> I might be takin the 62 for some work


Cool.:thumbsup: I saw you on your harley friday. I was At charies getting lunch like at 3


----------



## alex75

sikonenine said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## rag66impala

:inout:What's up... :biggrin:


----------



## luissd

:fool2:


----------



## alex75

:boink:


----------



## luissd

:nono: :fool2: :naughty:


----------



## alex75

:facepalm:

its the weekend......FAGGET:buttkick:


----------



## luissd

:finger:


----------



## alex75

:rofl:


----------



## sixonebubble

U guys Parting out any g bodies over there?


----------



## alex75

no.....but there is a complete regal parked there. maybe you can buy it for cheap???ask neto:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble

alex75 said:


> no.....but there is a complete regal parked there. maybe you can buy it for cheap???ask neto:thumbsup:


Just need the gas tank and linkage.


----------



## alex75

Junk yard


----------



## BigMemoSD

neto & alex wuz up  what are guys up to?


----------



## alex75

puro trabajo y pistiando:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

page 4!!! WTF:facepalm:


----------



## alex75

rays big body almost done


----------



## alex75

chromed out 66 almost done


----------



## alex75

rick ross the blvd boss in for some work. rebuild and clean up pumps, new differential too


----------



## alex75

I got bored one day so i put a stereo in my work truck. nothing crazy just some stuff i had laying around. all i bought was the box. i had the stereo from my old car, the woofers too. amp from who knows where


----------



## alex75

not lowrider related but who cares. nephew sonny wanted an off road style bumper so i busted out the old harbor freight bender that nick left and blam... there it is. not bad for the first one i ever made
View attachment 1220394
View attachment 1220410


----------



## alex75

back to the lowriders
View attachment 1220418


----------



## sikonenine

T T T for the Homies at Bottoms up!... Wuddup :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

:facepalm:


----------



## alex75

still here putting out clean work


----------



## alex75




----------



## sixonebubble

TTT


----------



## alex75

pitbull paisa


----------



## sixonebubble

Do you guys have any gbody gas tanks?


----------



## alex75

:nosad:


----------



## sixonebubble

Hahaha ok.


----------



## alex75




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

alex75 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## luissd

:wave::finger:


----------



## 1964dippin

ttt!!!,100,much luv


----------



## alex75

sup everyone


----------



## aphustle

Wat it doo... 


Man y'all doin wat it doo it don't stop


----------



## alex75

What up ap.:cheesy:


----------



## maestro_619

looking to get some work done. im in san diego, tried 466#, but no luck, what is the best way to contact you? thx


----------



## alex75

try 813-6467,
ask for neto


----------



## aphustle

alex75 said:


> What up ap.:cheesy:


What up big dogg..! Shyts been chill out n bout . 

TTT for bottoms UP. Always doin good work

!


----------



## alex75

gracias:thumbsup:


----------



## luissd

hi asshole i miss u i hate cars :banghead:


----------



## alex75

:facepalm:huh???


----------



## sixonebubble

SD TTT


----------



## alex75

peewee 64


----------



## alex75

View attachment 1369922
View attachment 1369930
View attachment 1369938
View attachment 1369946




mild reinforcement on a x frame


----------



## BigMemoSD

wuz up alex, i seen neto over here at the navy base. check out my 65.


----------



## sixonebubble

BigMemoSD said:


> wuz up alex, i seen neto over here at the navy base. check out my 65.
> View attachment 1375834


Nice! U know I got that 65 chrome...
SD TTT


----------



## alex75

Oh yeah. Aber si rebaja la barriga de tanto caminar.:roflmao:
Car is coming together nicely:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine

:thumbsup:'


----------



## alex75

Been putting in a little work


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

Even nate been doing something


----------



## alex75

Damn white truck been leaking power steering fluid so I took it apart and sent the steering box to get rebuilt


----------



## alex75

cleaned up the Chrome real quick


----------



## alex75




----------



## alex75

Working on a pump


----------



## luissd

:wave::fool2::naughty:


----------



## luissd

:shh:


----------



## alex75

Looks good nugget. Lets go dipping:cheesy:


----------



## luissd

:finger: :facepalm:


----------



## aphustle

alex75 said:


> View attachment 1427642



Looks good.. That's gona be hella snappy wen u done wit it!

Bumper


----------



## alex75

luissd said:


> :finger: :facepalm:


Fuck u too reverend:angel:


----------



## alex75

aphustle said:


> Looks good.. That's gona be hella snappy wen u done wit it!
> 
> Bumper


Should be ok:thumbsup:


----------



## turyloko

Ttt


----------



## alex75

no mames. to the top from page 4:run:


----------



## alex75

Dr Drew AKA mr j frame getting some work done a few months ago


----------



## alex75

full frame monte carlo by bottomsup,patterns and paint by mr j himself here at the shop:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

View attachment 1521442

picked up some feed for the cows in the work truck:facepalm:


----------



## alex75

View attachment 1521450

can anyone tell me who this belongs to?????:dunno:


----------



## aphustle

Can't see the image .. Wack ass lil.. ^^^

Wat it doo


----------



## alex75

whats ap:wave:
just click on the attachment. i cant figure it out. sometimes it will post as a picture and then other times you have to click to see it. i dont know why that happens:banghead:


----------



## luissd

cheap ass computer cant even post picks so we can see them ***


----------



## alex75

shut up :tears:


----------



## luissd

im getting to old for these dam hangovers


----------



## alex75

:tears:me too


----------



## Ru-Nutty

alex75 said:


> View attachment 1427642


What brand do you guys use over there at Bottoms Up? Need a price check for a 84 coupe deville and Big body Fleet (3 pump/10 batt set up) reinforcements/partial wrap...


----------



## alex75

sorry for the late reply. call neto at 619-813-6467. he can answer all your questions. 
oh and if no answer please leave a message. thanks


----------



## 1234Drift

Can u get me the number need some battery


----------



## alex75

619-813-6467 ask for nate dogg


----------



## alex75

fuck this topic:finger:


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid reps bottomups up good shop


----------



## alex75

Thanks Koolaid365. we appreciate that and all the deliveries too:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75rag

any body in here anymore????


----------



## Marty McFly

alex75rag said:


> any body in here anymore????


Just me.....


----------



## alex75rag

muy bien marty


----------



## Marty McFly

alex75rag said:


> muy bien marty


Que tal Alex?

Place is dead. I can't even piss people off anymore in off-topic


----------



## alex75rag

same shit different day. I guess you going to have to do it to them in person. hahahah


----------



## Marty McFly

alex75rag said:


> same shit different day. I guess you going to have to do it to them in person. hahahah


You know I will :rofl:


----------



## alex75rag

hahaha


----------

